# CAN THE MIDWEST COME TOGETHER



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

iv been thinking lately, about a hop off between the westcoast and the midwest :0 meeting somewhere in the middle and lets get it on, but then i thought half of us dont even like each other, or same club conflicts, so i put this out to the midwest, can we, could we put some of our differences aside and be able to count on each other when and if that time came :0 
so i would like all input, north south east and west, I understand we will have our local battles, of course but my question is can we come together when it counts :dunno:


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

YOUR NEW NAME IS "RODNEY KING BITCHES"










































:biggrin: J/P WHHHHHAT UP IM DOWN


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

ha ha, just getting tired of all the fighting, but i guess it might take the fun out of all the shit talking, :0 just want to hear what everyone thinks for real


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

well..everyone isnt gonna get along for one reason or another..hell thats life..but if people could put the differences aside for the love of lowriding and brother hood then i could see a chance of it happening.me myself,,i have the most fucked up attitude in the world.but i would still do anything i could for another rider and i would never disrespect another rider..but im easier to get along with when i have a beer.lol..but here in michigan thats how it is..one club dosnt like another club and theres no unity period..we are all grown men and we should do this for the love of lowriding..just my .02..i know i can speak for everyone in LOW4LIFE we are down to do anything positive and have a great time doing it :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)

sounds good to me, but people can't let $hit go and it turns in to more beef.. haha but for real I wish that could happen. I would always come out if I don't like someone there I would try not to let them get me down or I would come to peace with that person. its hard laterly because being kicked out of USO/UCE and wrecking my hopper really fu$ked my day up but i tried to come out to show the love for the sport of lowridering. It was hard doing that it felt funny but I was lowridering way before i was part of USO/UCE... I will have some thing ready for 08 I hope sounds good!!!! I will try to go just name the place the time and I will be there hope with a car not to many times I come out with out a car.. I hope for the best lets do the damn thing for 08 year... :cheesy:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

ID BE DOWN FOR THE CAUSE .
I THINK THE ONLY PROBLEM YOU WOULD HAVE IS THE SOME OF THE HOPPRERS IN THE MID-WEST WOULDNT HOP AGAINST THE WESTCOAST.. BECAUSE OF BEING IN THE SAME CLUB. BUT I THINK IF YOUR FROM THE MIDWEST YOU 
SHOULD.. 
PUT IT DOWN FOR THE MIDWEST NO MATTER WHAT CLUB YOUR IN :biggrin: :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 04:23 PM~9355744
> *iv been thinking lately, about a hop off between the westcoast and the midwest :0 meeting somewhere in the middle and lets get it on, but then i thought half of us dont even like each other, or same club conflicts, so i put this out to the midwest, can we, could we put some of our differences aside and be able to count on each other when and if that time came  :0
> so i would like all input, north south east and west,  I understand we will have our local battles, of course but my question is can we come together when it counts :dunno:
> *


There just aren't enough people hopping in the midwest, I don't want to hop anymore because it just causes conflict and takes the fun out of shows. People will always have an excuse or say you are cheating when they lose, not to mention the westcoast doesn't go by any rules, seen an Elco with 18 batteries, just stupid.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

You know Im down the MIDWEST needs to step it up and build some more HOPPERS so we will be ready if this does go down some shit that hits the bumper and come back down not getting stuck at 65 :0 

It will be like the superbowl :biggrin:


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

im down for the cause and i dont c y my homeboys wouldn't b. my lux bros and my guys at 40's custom's


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)

music to my hear


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

you cant see us just stay local and save your gas money :0


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 2 2007, 07:39 PM~9356955
> *you cant see us just stay local and save your gas money :0
> *


 :roflmao: Dont be scurrred your one coast were half of a country :cheesy: It could be done


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 06:48 PM~9357031
> *:roflmao: Dont be scurrred your one coast were half of a country  :cheesy: It could be done
> *


PUT SOME MUULLLAAA ON IT AND IM DOWN . 
LETS MEET UP IN VEGAS .......... I LL FRONT THE CASH MYSELF $ 1000.00
NO EXCUSES COME GET SUMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 07:08 PM~9356693
> *There just aren't enough people hopping in the midwest, I don't want to hop anymore because it just causes conflict and takes the fun out of shows. People will always have an excuse or say you are cheating when they lose, not to mention the westcoast doesn't go by any rules, seen an Elco with 18 batteries, just stupid.
> *



Hoppin does cause un necessary conflict. And I know what you mean by excuses. Sorry about the stupid shit with black sunday yetti I may have gone a little too far with tryin to defend my victory but no hard feelings on this side bro. Just got caught up in the moment  I believe everyone could and would squash all of the beef to bust some westcoast ass. We should try to throw some kind of a winter time party for all of the lowriders to get together, party and bullshit about the summer of 08  Get the TEAM MIDWEST organized :0 I will look for a good place to hold this event in ST. LOUIS since its kind of a central location. Maybe around New Years some time.... The cold weather may keep us from ridin but it cant keep us from kickin it and having a good time


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 07:55 PM~9357092
> *PUT SOME MUULLLAAA  ON IT AND IM DOWN .
> LETS MEET UP IN VEGAS ..........  I LL FRONT THE CASH  MYSELF    $ 1000.00
> NO EXCUSES  COME GET SUMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I dont have $1000.00 Thats my first excuse and Vegas is sure the fuck not half way thats my second excuse :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Ill work on a few more


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 2 2007, 06:39 PM~9356955
> *you cant see us just stay local and save your gas money :0
> *


THAT`S RIGHT MY BOY FUCK THE MIDWEST THEY ANT GOT SHIT ON USE :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 06:58 PM~9357126
> *Hoppin does cause un necessary conflict. And I know what you mean by excuses. Sorry about the stupid shit with black sunday yetti I may have gone a little too far with tryin to defend my victory but no hard feelings on this side bro. Just got caught up in the moment  I believe everyone could and would squash all of the beef to bust some westcoast ass. We should try to throw some kind of a winter time party for all of the lowriders to get together, party and bullshit about the summer of 08    Get the TEAM MIDWEST organized  :0  I will look for a good place to hold this event in ST. LOUIS since its kind of a central location. Maybe around New Years some time.... The cold weather may keep us from ridin but it cant keep us from kickin it and having a good time
> *


I SMELL BIATTTCCCHHHEESSSSSS.. .......

WHAT CHU THANK ....... 

EXCUSES ARE LIKE ASHOLES EVERYBODYS GOT ONE :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 06:55 PM~9357092
> *PUT SOME MUULLLAAA  ON IT AND IM DOWN .
> LETS MEET UP IN VEGAS ..........  I LL FRONT THE CASH  MYSELF    $ 1000.00
> NO EXCUSES  COME GET SUMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: WHAT GOING ON BOOGIE MAN :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :yes: :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 07:01 PM~9357155
> *I dont have  $1000.00 Thats my first excuse and Vegas is sure the fuck not half way thats my second excuse  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Ill work on a few more
> *


MAKE A DEAL WITH YOU , 
YOU WIN I PAY FOR ALL YOUR GAS AND HOTEL EXPENSES ....

WHATS YOUR EXCUSE NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 07:03 PM~9357186
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: WHAT GOING ON BOOGIE MAN :wave:  :wave:
> *


NOT MUCH JUST TRYING TO START SOME SHIT


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 07:01 PM~9357169
> *I SMELL BIATTTCCCHHHEESSSSSS.. .......
> 
> WHAT  CHU  THANK .......
> ...


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 06:01 PM~9357166
> *THAT`S RIGHT MY BOY FUCK THE MIDWEST THEY ANT GOT SHIT ON USE :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 08:01 PM~9357169
> *I SMELL BIATTTCCCHHHEESSSSSS.. .......
> 
> WHAT  CHU  THANK .......
> ...


I sure the fuck aint no bitch :cheesy: 
I got a towncar hittin 50 inches single pump and it can drive daily I dont fuck with circus cars


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 07:01 PM~9357166
> *THAT`S RIGHT MY BOY FUCK THE MIDWEST THEY ANT GOT SHIT ON USE :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


STOP SHOWING UR GUNS , THE MIDWEST IS STARTING TO RUN.... :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 07:04 PM~9357206
> *NOT MUCH  JUST TRYING TO START SOME SHIT
> *


FUCK IT I GOT YOUR BACK WHAT THE FUCK UP WITH THIS PUSSYS FROM THE MIDWEST THEY ARE FULL OF SHIT MY BOY FUCK THEM :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 03:23 PM~9355744
> *iv been thinking lately, about a hop off between the westcoast and the midwest :0 meeting somewhere in the middle and lets get it on, but then i thought half of us dont even like each other, or same club conflicts, so i put this out to the midwest, can we, could we put some of our differences aside and be able to count on each other when and if that time came  :0
> so i would like all input, north south east and west,  I understand we will have our local battles, of course but my question is can we come together when it counts :dunno:
> *


homie THE MIDWEST COULDNT FUCK WITH THE WESTCOAST YOU COULDNT EVEN HANDLE THE DREAMTEAM NOW YOU WANT THE WHOLE COAST :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 07:06 PM~9357223
> *I sure the fuck aint no bitch  :cheesy:
> I got a towncar hittin 50 inches single pump and it can drive daily I dont fuck with circus cars
> *


THATS CAUSE YOU AINT GOT WHAT IT TAKES TO BE A BIG DOG :cheesy: RUFF RUFF


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 07:06 PM~9357223
> *I sure the fuck aint no bitch  :cheesy:
> I got a towncar hittin 50 inches single pump and it can drive daily I dont fuck with circus cars
> *


I GOT ONE TO PUSSY WHAT YOU WANA DO :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 07:07 PM~9357237
> *FUCK IT I GOT YOUR BACK WHAT THE FUCK UP WITH THIS PUSSYS FROM THE MIDWEST THEY ARE FULL OF SHIT MY BOY FUCK THEM :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


LETS DO THIS BRUTUS ......


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 06:07 PM~9357233
> *STOP SHOWING UR GUNS ,  THE MIDWEST IS STARTING TO RUN.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 07:06 PM~9357223
> *I sure the fuck aint no bitch  :cheesy:
> I got a towncar hittin 50 inches single pump and it can drive daily I dont fuck with circus cars
> *


THE HOMIE HAPPY DOING 63 STOCK SINGLE
HAHA THAT AINT SHIT 50 INCHES HAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: NO CIRCUS CARS YOU MUST BE A PUSSY THEN :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 07:08 PM~9357251
> *I GOT ONE TO PUSSY WHAT YOU WANA DO  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


AND ITS A STREET CAR , LIKE I SAID WHATS UR EXCUSE NOW


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 07:06 PM~9357223
> *I sure the fuck aint no bitch  :cheesy:
> I got a towncar hittin 50 inches single pump and it can drive daily I dont fuck with circus cars
> *


WE 31 FLAVORS FOR ALL YOU PUNKS ..... WE GOT SEVERAL DIFFERENT DICKS FOR ALL YOU PUSSIES ,..... CUM GET SUM :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 06:10 PM~9357266
> *THE HOMIE HAPPY DOING 63 STOCK SINGLE
> HAHA THAT AINT SHIT 50 INCHES HAHAHA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  NO CIRCUS CARS YOU MUST BE A PUSSY THEN :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :werd: :werd: :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 07:10 PM~9357268
> *AND ITS A STREET CAR , LIKE I SAID WHATS UR EXCUSE NOW
> *


AND LOOK GOOD :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

FORGET THE HOPP WE RAN EM OUT THERE OWN TOPIC WHAT MAKES YOU THINK THEY CAN HANDLE A HOPP :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 07:13 PM~9357292
> *WE  31 FLAVORS FOR ALL YOU PUNKS .....  WE GOT SEVERAL DIFFERENT DICKS FOR ALL YOU PUSSIES ,.....  CUM GET SUM :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

whut up all stars


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 07:14 PM~9357300
> *FORGET THE HOPP WE RAN EM OUT THERE OWN TOPIC WHAT MAKES YOU THINK THEY CAN HANDLE A HOPP :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 07:14 PM~9357300
> *FORGET THE HOPP WE RAN EM OUT THERE OWN TOPIC WHAT MAKES YOU THINK THEY CAN HANDLE A HOPP :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


TRUE TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 06:14 PM~9357300
> *FORGET THE HOPP WE RAN EM OUT THERE OWN TOPIC WHAT MAKES YOU THINK THEY CAN HANDLE A HOPP :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:







:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 2 2007, 07:15 PM~9357321
> *whut up all stars
> *


WHAT`S UP MY BOY IT`S HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS MY BOY :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> whut up all stars
> [/quoteWAS UP BIG BALLENA!!!


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 2 2007, 07:16 PM~9357331
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU FUCKERS ARE A BUNCH OF BULLYS


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 2 2007, 07:15 PM~9357321
> *whut up all stars
> *


WHAT UP MEEESSSSTTEEERRRR XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 2 2007, 07:16 PM~9357331
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


HAPPY DONT SAY SHIT HE THINKS WE ARE GOING TO GET ON HIM hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :0


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

cali number one for hopping they cant fuc wit it


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

man where is the midwest i heard there hottest car is doing 50 :roflmao:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Let me say one thing I aint really into this hoppin game heavy. I got a street car it does good for a street car but I dont really give a shit what yall doin out west. Im not one of those ride the westcoasters nut sack type of guys.  I lowride for the streets and in the streets I ride in my car is hot  So save all of the gay shit please you dont even know me :uh:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 06:19 PM~9357351
> *HAPPY DONT SAY SHIT HE THINKS WE ARE GOING TO GET ON HIM  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :0
> *


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

when we serve the shit out of you
you will have to take the west out of your name


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 07:20 PM~9357362
> *Let me say one thing I aint really into this hoppin game heavy. I got a street car it does good for a street car but I dont really give a shit what yall doin out west. Im not one of those ride the westcoasters nut sack type of guys.    I lowride for the streets and in the streets I ride in my car is hot   So save all of the gay shit please you dont even know me  :uh:
> *


SO WHEN CAN WE HOPP I GOT A NICE STREET CAR AND IT`S HOT TO SO WHEN IS YOUR PUSSY ASS GOING TO COME :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 06:20 PM~9357362
> *Let me say one thing I aint really into this hoppin game heavy. I got a street car it does good for a street car but I dont really give a shit what yall doin out west. Im not one of those ride the westcoasters nut sack type of guys.    I lowride for the streets and in the streets I ride in my car is hot   So save all of the gay shit please you dont even know me  :uh:
> *


your avitar :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 06:20 PM~9357362
> *Let me say one thing I aint really into this hoppin game heavy. I got a street car it does good for a street car but I dont really give a shit what yall doin out west. Im not one of those ride the westcoasters nut sack type of guys.    I lowride for the streets and in the streets I ride in my car is hot   So save all of the gay shit please you dont even know me  :uh:
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 2 2007, 06:22 PM~9357395
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 07:20 PM~9357362
> *Let me say one thing I aint really into this hoppin game heavy. I got a street car it does good for a street car but I dont really give a shit what yall doin out west. Im not one of those ride the westcoasters nut sack type of guys.    I lowride for the streets and in the streets I ride in my car is hot   So save all of the gay shit please you dont even know me  :uh:
> *


I AGREE IF I DIDNT KNOW ANY BETTER ID BACK DOWN TOO WITH A QUICKNESS . 

BUT TEAM HOW HIGH AND TEAM ALL STARS NEVER GIVE A FUCK . WE HOP ANYONE INCLUDING OURSELVES !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 2 2007, 07:22 PM~9357395
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 06:20 PM~9357362
> *Let me say one thing I aint really into this hoppin game heavy. I got a street car it does good for a street car but I dont really give a shit what yall doin out west. Im not one of those ride the westcoasters nut sack type of guys.    I lowride for the streets and in the streets I ride in my car is hot   So save all of the gay shit please you dont even know me  :uh:
> *



THE MIDWEST IS THIS SHIT A JOKE ? AND IF THIS IS NOT A JOKE BRING WHAT YOU THINK SWINGS AND YOUR STREET CAR CANT FUCK WITH NOTHING WE GOT


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 06:24 PM~9357414
> *I AGREE IF I DIDNT KNOW ANY BETTER ID  BACK DOWN TOO WITH A QUICKNESS  .
> 
> BUT TEAM HOW HIGH AND TEAM ALL STARS NEVER GIVE A FUCK .  WE HOP ANYONE  INCLUDING OURSELVES !!!!!!!!!!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 07:24 PM~9357414
> *I AGREE IF I DIDNT KNOW ANY BETTER ID  BACK DOWN TOO WITH A QUICKNESS  .
> 
> BUT TEAM HOW HIGH AND TEAM ALL STARS NEVER GIVE A FUCK .  WE HOP ANYONE  INCLUDING OURSELVES !!!!!!!!!!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


THAT WE DO FUCK THEM ALL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 08:22 PM~9357391
> *SO WHEN CAN WE HOPP I GOT A NICE STREET CAR AND IT`S HOT TO SO WHEN IS YOUR PUSSY ASS GOING TO COME  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: My guns bigger :0 Ill leave in a few minutes :yes: Meet me in Navada


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 06:24 PM~9357419
> *THE MIDWEST IS THIS SHIT A JOKE ? AND IF THIS IS NOT A JOKE BRING WHAT YOU THINK SWINGS AND YOUR STREET CAR CANT FUCK WITH NOTHING WE GOT[/size][/color]
> *


dont trip d our stock cars are even cleaner than there shit


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 07:24 PM~9357419
> *THE MIDWEST IS THIS SHIT A JOKE ? AND IF THIS IS NOT A JOKE BRING WHAT YOU THINK SWINGS AND YOUR STREET CAR CANT FUCK WITH NOTHING WE GOT[/size][/color]
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 06:06 PM~9357223
> *I sure the fuck aint no bitch  :cheesy:
> I got a towncar hittin 50 inches single pump and it can drive daily I dont fuck with circus cars
> *


[color=red]50" MY ASS LOOKS LIKE 35" 2 ME AND THE REASON YOU DONT FUCK WITH CIRCUS CARS IS BECAUSE YOU DONT NO HOW SO GO FUCK YOUR SELF ASS HOLE[/COLOR]


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 06:26 PM~9357431
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: My guns bigger  :0 Ill leave in a few minutes  :yes: Meet me in Navada
> *


son we already got players there bring it matter of fact well let vegas take care of you


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 07:26 PM~9357431
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: My guns bigger  :0 Ill leave in a few minutes  :yes: Meet me in Navada
> *


NEVADA FUCK HEAD !!!!!!! :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 07:26 PM~9357431
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: My guns bigger  :0 Ill leave in a few minutes  :yes: Meet me in Navada
> *


YOU GOT ONE DUM ASS :machinegun: I GOT 2 :guns: :guns: THAT MEAN`S I GOT YOU DUM ASS AND I AM READY TO HOPP PUSSY DO YOU WONT ME TO DRIVE MY CAR FOR YOU ALL THE WAY TO NAVADA FOR YOU :guns: :guns: :guns: :gun


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 2 2007, 06:26 PM~9357434
> *dont trip d our stock cars are even cleaner than there shit
> *



MAN MIKE FUCK THEIS PUNKS LOOK AT THEIR CAR CLUB NAME PLAY TIME THEIR NAME SHOULD OF BEEN WASTING TIME


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 06:31 PM~9357486
> *MAN MIKE FUCK THEIS PUNKS LOOK AT THEIR CAR CLUB NAME PLAY TIME THEIR NAME SHOULD OF BEEN WASTING TIME[/size][/color]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 08:27 PM~9357445
> *50" MY ASS LOOKS LIKE 35" 2 ME AND THE REASON YOU DONT FUCK WITH CIRCUS CARS IS BECAUSE YOU DONT NO HOW SO GO FUCK YOUR SELF ASS HOLE
> *


Wow yall real cool speakin to a fuckin stranger like this Im real cool with members from most of you guys clubs in local area chapters Big M Big I ask them what kind of bitch I am and first off I didnt even start this fuckin topic so why are there 15 people talkin ignorant shit to me battle me one at a time I cant read that fast :angry:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 06:55 PM~9357092
> *PUT SOME MUULLLAAA  ON IT AND IM DOWN .
> LETS MEET UP IN VEGAS ..........  I LL FRONT THE CASH  MYSELF    $ 1000.00
> NO EXCUSES  COME GET SUMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I MADE A GENEROUS OFFER EARLIER , I STILL HAVENT GOT ANY MID PUSSY REPLIES :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 06:26 PM~9357431
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: My guns bigger  :0 Ill leave in a few minutes  :yes: Meet me in Navada
> *


WHAT A IDIOT!!![IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v455/Profundityrokz/bitch.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 06:28 PM~9357450
> *NEVADA  FUCK HEAD !!!!!!! :0
> *



HE MUST DONT NO YOU AND ANGEL AND HEIGHTS ARE IN NEVADA WHAT A JACK ASS


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 06:32 PM~9357495
> *Wow yall real cool speakin to a fuckin stranger like this Im real cool with members from most of you guys clubs in local area chapters Big M Big I ask them what kind of bitch I am and first off I didnt even start this fuckin topic so why are there 15 people talkin ignorant shit to me battle me one at a time I cant read that fast  :angry:
> *


thats just talking bullshit imagine on the streets we stay streets chipper


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 07:32 PM~9357495
> *Wow yall real cool speakin to a fuckin stranger like this Im real cool with members from most of you guys clubs in local area chapters Big M Big I ask them what kind of bitch I am and first off I didnt even start this fuckin topic so why are there 15 people talkin ignorant shit to me battle me one at a time I cant read that fast  :angry:
> *


WELL START WITH ME , I GOT MY HAND OUT WITH THE CASH ... NOW WHAT?


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 07:32 PM~9357495
> *Wow yall real cool speakin to a fuckin stranger like this Im real cool with members from most of you guys clubs in local area chapters Big M Big I ask them what kind of bitch I am and first off I didnt even start this fuckin topic so why are there 15 people talkin ignorant shit to me battle me one at a time I cant read that fast  :angry:
> *


AM FROM MAJESTICS LET ME SEE YA YOUR A PUSSY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 08:29 PM~9357471
> *YOU GOT ONE DUM ASS  :machinegun: I GOT 2 :guns:  :guns: THAT MEAN`S I GOT YOU DUM ASS AND I AM READY TO HOPP PUSSY DO YOU WONT ME TO DRIVE MY CAR FOR YOU ALL THE WAY TO NAVADA FOR YOU :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :gun
> *


Yeah start drivin now Ill be there in a few minutes :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 06:34 PM~9357529
> *AM FROM MAJESTICS LET ME SEE YA YOUR A PUSSY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 2 2007, 06:35 PM~9357541
> *:roflmao:
> *


hey nut swang :twak:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0  


> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 06:34 PM~9357529
> *AM FROM MAJESTICS LET ME SEE YA YOUR A PUSSY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 07:34 PM~9357536
> *Yeah start drivin now Ill be there in a few minutes  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OK THEN ALL BETHER IN 2HR I AM DRIVEING MY CAR OVERTHER OK :guns: :guns:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 2 2007, 07:35 PM~9357541
> *:roflmao:
> *


HEY X LETS START SHIT WITH VEGAS , ITS PRETTY BORING OUT HERE ....


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 06:32 PM~9357495
> *Wow yall real cool speakin to a fuckin stranger like this Im real cool with members from most of you guys clubs in local area chapters Big M Big I ask them what kind of bitch I am and first off I didnt even start this fuckin topic so why are there 15 people talkin ignorant shit to me battle me one at a time I cant read that fast  :angry:
> *


THIS SHIT IS 4 FUN AND IF YOU CANT TALK SHIT ITS NOT MY FAULT AND IM NOT FROM THE BIG M IM COOL WITH THE M BUT IM FROM DENA 4 LIFE AND IF YOU DID NOT START THIS TOPIC ITS NOT MY FAULT


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

what up x ray d


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

WHO WANTS SOME!!!!


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 08:37 PM~9357568
> *OK THEN ALL BETHER IN 2HR I AM DRIVEING MY CAR OVERTHER OK :guns:  :guns:
> *


Ok let me know how your trip was im goin to sleep in about 10 min :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@Dec 2 2007, 06:38 PM~9357588
> *what up x ray d
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 07:38 PM~9357584
> *THIS SHIT IS 4 FUN AND IF YOU CANT TALK SHIT ITS NOT MY FAULT AND IM NOT FROM THE BIG M IM COOL WITH THE M BUT IM FROM DENA 4 LIFE  AND IF YOU DID NOT START THIS TOPIC ITS NOT MY FAULT
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@Dec 2 2007, 06:38 PM~9357588
> *what up x ray d
> *


smoke 1 whut big g


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 2 2007, 07:39 PM~9357603
> *WHO WANTS SOME!!!!
> *



CAN :biggrin: I GET SUM?


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 07:39 PM~9357604
> *Ok let me know how your trip was im goin to sleep in about 10 min    :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


GO TO BED PUSSY YOUR ON CHEK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 2 2007, 07:39 PM~9357603
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>NOT THE MID WEST THEY RAN LIKE THEY WAS SPONCERED BY CCE*


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 07:41 PM~9357633
> *NOT THE MID WEST THEY RAN LIKE THEY WAS SPONCERED BY CCE
> *


DAMN :cheesy:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 06:41 PM~9357633
> *NOT THE MID WEST THEY RAN LIKE THEY WAS SPONCERED BY CCE
> *


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@Dec 2 2007, 07:38 PM~9357588
> *what up x ray d
> *


WHAT`S UP MY BOY DO YOU NO THIS PUSSY HE SED HE NO`S THE MAJESTICS DO YOU NO HIM MY BOY :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 07:41 PM~9357633
> *NOT THE MID WEST THEY RAN LIKE THEY WAS SPONCERED BY CCE
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 08:41 PM~9357630
> *GO TO BED PUSSY YOUR ON CHEK  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Whos the pussy 10 againt 1 boy????? I aint goin nowhere Ill be lowridin till the day I DIE :cheesy:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

IM OUT THE MIDWEST IS SCARED OF THE BEST AND YOU NO THE REST


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 08:41 PM~9357633
> *NOT THE MID WEST THEY RAN LIKE THEY WAS SPONCERED BY CCE
> *


FUCK CCE  Worldwide :yes:


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 06:43 PM~9357646
> *WHAT`S UP MY BOY DO YOU NO THIS PUSSY HE SED HE NO`S THE MAJESTICS DO YOU NO HIM MY BOY :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


hell no fuc no they dont shit :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 07:44 PM~9357667
> *Whos the pussy 10 againt 1 boy????? I aint goin nowhere Ill be lowridin till the day I DIE  :cheesy:
> *


WHAT HAPPENED TO ALL UR MID WEST PEEPS HOME BOY ?


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 07:44 PM~9357667
> *Whos the pussy 10 againt 1 boy????? I aint goin nowhere Ill be lowridin till the day I DIE  :cheesy:
> *


THAT`S WHY WHER A TEAM DUM ASS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 08:45 PM~9357671
> *IM OUT THE MIDWEST IS SCARED OF THE BEST AND YOU NO THE REST
> *


Anybody can put a shit load of weight in a shit ass car without bumpers or driveshafts and get stuck. It isn't hard we just will not build that bullshit. :0


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 2 2007, 06:40 PM~9357616
> *smoke 1  whut big g
> *


u big mike whats going on wit u bro


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@Dec 2 2007, 07:46 PM~9357681
> *hell no fuc no they dont shit :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


COME OVER AM ABOUT TO SMOKE A BLUT MY BOY uffin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 06:48 PM~9357702
> *Anybody can put a shit load of weight in a shit ass car without bumpers or driveshafts and get stuck. It isn't hard we just will not build that bullshit. :0
> *


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 08:43 PM~9357646
> *WHAT`S UP MY BOY DO YOU NO THIS PUSSY HE SED HE NO`S THE MAJESTICS DO YOU NO HIM MY BOY :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Im good friends with the whole KC chapter of Majestics Tino, Fabian, Allen and all the rest. Your gonna feel like a dumbass when they tell you what kinda rider I am but its all good though keep doin your thang its makin you look like a good member :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Im sure they would be proud of you


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@Dec 2 2007, 06:49 PM~9357709
> *u big mike whats going on wit u bro
> *


laughing at these chippers there cars get stuck at 43


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 06:50 PM~9357713
> *COME OVER AM ABOUT TO SMOKE A BLUT MY BOY  uffin:
> *


on my way nicca


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 07:48 PM~9357702
> *Anybody can put a shit load of weight in a shit ass car without bumpers or driveshafts and get stuck. It isn't hard we just will not build that bullshit. :0
> *


THEN DO ONE AND LET`S SEE DUM ASS WE GOT CAR`S THAT DONT GET STUCK AND LOOK LIKE SHOW CAR :0 :0 :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 06:51 PM~9357724
> *Im good friends with the whole KC chapter of Majestics Tino, Fabian, Allen and all the rest. Your gonna feel like a dumbass when they tell you what kinda rider I am but its all good though keep doin your thang its makin you look like a good member  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Im sure they would be proud of you
> *


i dont think my boy cares who is proud of him dont matter where it comes from


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 06:48 PM~9357702
> *Anybody can put a shit load of weight in a shit ass car without bumpers or driveshafts and get stuck. It isn't hard we just will not build that bullshit. :0
> *


MAYBE U DONT DO IT CAUSE U CANT!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 07:48 PM~9357702
> *Anybody can put a shit load of weight in a shit ass car without bumpers or driveshafts and get stuck. It isn't hard we just will not build that bullshit. :0
> *


I WANT SUM OF YOU BIG MOUTH :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 07:51 PM~9357724
> *Im good friends with the whole KC chapter of Majestics Tino, Fabian, Allen and all the rest. Your gonna feel like a dumbass when they tell you what kinda rider I am but its all good though keep doin your thang its makin you look like a good member  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Im sure they would be proud of you
> *


WHAT THEY ARE GOING TO SAY YOUR A DUM ASS TO THEY ARE LIEING TO YOU THER NOT YOUR FRIEND
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@Dec 2 2007, 07:51 PM~9357734
> *on my way nicca
> *


BRING A BLUT MY BOY uffin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 2 2007, 08:52 PM~9357743
> *MAYBE U DONT DO IT CAUSE U CANT!! :0  :0  :0
> *


I don't need to because I build HOPPERS, complete cars with bumpers and 13's with 155/80/13's and lay in the back, and drive on the highway.


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 08:54 PM~9357757
> *WHAT THEY ARE GOING TO SAY YOUR A DUM ASS TO THEY ARE LIEING TO YOU THER NOT YOUR FRIEND
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> *


No there probably gonna tell me your a dumbass fool :uh: But they dont even have to tell me it was evident at your first post


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 06:48 PM~9357702
> *Anybody can put a shit load of weight in a shit ass car without bumpers or driveshafts and get stuck. It isn't hard we just will not build that bullshit. :0
> *


but those cars b our juck we all have more than we also build clean shit 2 chrome and drive on da freeway :thumbsdown: :roflmao:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 08:53 PM~9357750
> *I WANT SUM OF YOU BIG MOUTH :biggrin:
> *


No you don't. I don't build bullshit that sticks or has 16 batteries in it, if you knew anything you wouldn't do either of those things.


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 2 2007, 07:52 PM~9357742
> *i dont think my boy cares who is proud of him dont matter where it comes from
> *


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT I WILL HOPP AGENST MY OWN CLUB NOW WHAT PUSSY AM IN IT TO WIN IT TAKEING ALL HOPP`S :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 07:55 PM~9357769
> *I don't need to because I build HOPPERS, complete cars with bumpers and 13's with 155/80/13's and lay in the back, and drive on the highway.
> *


ALWAYS TRYING TO PLAY CATCH UP ? :cheesy:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@Dec 2 2007, 08:57 PM~9357790
> *but those cars b our juck we all have more than we also build clean shit 2 chrome and drive on da freeway  :thumbsdown:  :roflmao:
> *


They are still representing your club. :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 06:57 PM~9357797
> *YOU GOT THAT RIGHT I WILL HOPP AGENST MY OWN CLUB NOW WHAT PUSSY AM IN IT TO WIN IT TAKEING ALL HOPP`S  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


my nicca ray is gangbangin


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

YOU WESTCOAST HOMIES ARE :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 08:57 PM~9357798
> *ALWAYS TRYING TO PLAY CATCH UP  ? :cheesy:
> *


I'm years ahead of you. :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 07:56 PM~9357784
> *No there probably gonna tell me your a dumbass fool  :uh: But they dont even have to tell me it was evident at your first post
> *


OK THEN ASK THEM AND LET`S SEE WHAT THEY SAY WILL YOU LIKE ME TO CALL THEM DUM ASS FOR YOU I BEAT YOU THEY GOING TO SAY NOTHING BUT GOOD THING ABOUT ME I DONT NO WHAT THEY ARE GOING TO SAY ABOUT YOUR DUM ASS


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 07:57 PM~9357792
> *No you don't.  I don't build bullshit that sticks or has 16 batteries in it, if you knew anything you wouldn't do either of those things.
> *


CHROME UNDIES , BLACK LEATHER AND COACH INTERIOR, PINSTRIPING AND LEAFING . AND INCHES WHAT ELSE YOU WANT CRY BABY :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 07:00 PM~9357826
> *I'm years ahead of you. :biggrin:
> *


you might have years on him but look at your car and look at his


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 2 2007, 07:58 PM~9357812
> *my nicca ray is gangbangin
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 2 2007, 09:01 PM~9357834
> *you might have years on him but look at your car and look at his
> *


That's a pic of it before it was mine. Built that in 2003.


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 08:00 PM~9357826
> *I'm years ahead of you. :biggrin:
> *


EASY MARTY McFLY FROM BACK 2 THE FUTURE :cheesy:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 09:00 PM~9357827
> *OK THEN ASK THEM AND LET`S SEE WHAT THEY SAY WILL YOU LIKE ME TO CALL THEM DUM ASS FOR YOU I BEAT YOU THEY GOING TO SAY NOTHING BUT GOOD THING ABOUT ME I DONT NO WHAT THEY ARE GOING TO SAY ABOUT YOUR DUM ASS
> *


Then why the fuck are you still typin??? Whats really funny is the shit you dont even know about :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 07:02 PM~9357857
> *That's a pic of it before it was mine. Built that in 2003.
> *


almost five years later and you dont have a better pic your doing bad


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 09:03 PM~9357859
> *EASY MARTY McFLY  FROM BACK 2 THE FUTURE  :cheesy:
> *


You should go back and learn how to build a car. :roflmao:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 09:04 PM~9357878
> *You should go back and learn how to build a car. :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 08:02 PM~9357857
> *That's a pic of it before it was mine. Built that in 2003.
> *


YOUR FUCKEN STUPID ! POSTING SOMEBODY ELSES CAR ON YOUR AVITAR . 

I BUILT THIS EL CO FROM GROUND UP IN 2 FUCKEN MONTHS JACK ASS ! :angry: THATS THE ONLY REASON YOU HAVE YEARS ON ME .


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 07:04 PM~9357878
> *You should go back and learn how to build a car. :roflmao:
> *


hey yetti nut swang just pm me and said hes been serving you


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 06:55 PM~9357769
> *I don't need to because I build HOPPERS, complete cars with bumpers and 13's with 155/80/13's and lay in the back, and drive on the highway.
> *


 I DO TOO!! WIHATS UR POINT CRY BABY!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:  :tears:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 08:03 PM~9357870
> *Then why the fuck are you still typin??? Whats really funny is the shit you dont even know about  :roflmao:
> *


I NO YOU ANT SHIT JUST GOT OFF THE PHON WITH MY BOY IN K.C THEY DID NOT SAY ANYTHING GOOD ABOUT YOU DAM IT YOUR DOING BAD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 08:03 PM~9357870
> *Then why the fuck are you still typin??? Whats really funny is the shit you dont even know about  :roflmao:
> *


HOMIE WE DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT YOUR ABOUT ONLY A BITCH DUZZ SO SAVE THAT MIND PLAYING SHIT FOR YOU PUSSYS


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 08:04 PM~9357878
> *You should go back and learn how to build a car. :roflmao:
> *


YOU MEEN BUY SOMEBODY ELSES CAR AND CLAIM IT AS YOURS , :cheesy: 
GREAT IDEA IS THAT HOW YOU MIDWEST FUCKS DO IT?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 09:05 PM~9357898
> *YOUR FUCKEN STUPID !  POSTING SOMEBODY ELSES CAR ON YOUR AVITAR .
> 
> I BUILT THIS EL CO FROM GROUND UP IN 2 FUCKEN MONTHS  JACK ASS !  :angry:  THATS THE ONLY REASON YOU HAVE YEARS ON ME .
> *


It took 2 months to do that. :0 I been on the bumper for 10 years beginner. :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 08:07 PM~9357921
> *YOU MEEN BUY SOMEBODY ELSES CAR AND CLAIM IT AS YOURS ,  :cheesy:
> GREAT IDEA IS THAT HOW YOU MIDWEST FUCKS DO IT?
> *


LET ME GET RIGHT ON THAT :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 07:07 PM~9357921
> *YOU MEEN BUY SOMEBODY ELSES CAR AND CLAIM IT AS YOURS ,  :cheesy:
> GREAT IDEA IS THAT HOW YOU MIDWEST FUCKS DO IT?
> *


i know it didnt come from the west look at it :thumbsdown:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 08:07 PM~9357915
> *HOMIE WE DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT YOUR ABOUT ONLY A BITCH DUZZ SO SAVE THAT MIND PLAYING SHIT FOR YOU PUSSYS
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 07:08 PM~9357928
> *It took 2 months to do that. :0  I been on the bumper for 10 years beginner. :biggrin:
> *


stuck cause you cant get it down


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 2 2007, 08:08 PM~9357934
> *i know it didnt come from the west look at it :thumbsdown:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 07:55 PM~9357769
> *I don't need to because I build HOPPERS, complete cars with bumpers and 13's with 155/80/13's and lay in the back, and drive on the highway.
> *


THATS A BITCH ASS EXXCUSSE FOR A PUSSY YOUR PEEPS CALL OUT THE WESTCOAST AND NOW YOU DONT HOPP BECAUSE YOU GET ON THE FREEWAY :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 08:08 PM~9357928
> *It took 2 months to do that. :0  I been on the bumper for 10 years beginner. :biggrin:
> *


SAME FUCKEN CAR :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 2 2007, 09:08 PM~9357934
> *i know it didnt come from the west look at it :thumbsdown:
> *


Why cause it has a front bumper. You guys are too easy.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 2 2007, 09:06 PM~9357906
> * I DO TOO!! WIHATS UR POINT CRY BABY!!! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 REALLY THEN HOW COME IN THE LRM THERE WAS NO FRONT BUMBER :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 07:10 PM~9357946
> *THATS A BITCH ASS EXXCUSSE FOR A PUSSY YOUR PEEPS CALL OUT THE WESTCOAST AND NOW YOU DONT HOPP BECAUSE YOU GET ON THE FREEWAY :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 07:10 PM~9357950
> *Why cause it has a front bumper.  You guys are too easy.
> *


here kitty kitty


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

IF YOU DONT LIKE THE MIDWEST GIVE ME A :thumbsdown: IF YOU LIKE THEM THEN FUCK YOU TO PUSSY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 2 2007, 07:11 PM~9357956
> *REALLY THEN HOW COME IN THE LRM  THERE WAS NO FRONT BUMBER  :biggrin:
> *


really then how come you never been in lrm


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 08:10 PM~9357948
> *SAME FUCKEN CAR  :0
> *


I THOUGHT YOU GUYS WANTED SOME OF THE WEST COAST ,  WE ALL HERE , WHERE YOU GUYS AT ?


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 07:12 PM~9357963
> *IF YOU DONT LIKE THE MIDWEST GIVE ME A  :thumbsdown: IF YOU LIKE THEM THEN FUCK YOU TO PUSSY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 2 2007, 08:11 PM~9357960
> *here kitty kitty
> *


WELL HIS NAME YETTI FITS HIM GOOD CUZZ HE SMELLS LIKE SHIT!!!!!!1


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 07:06 PM~9357223
> *I sure the fuck aint no bitch  :cheesy:
> I got a towncar hittin 50 inches single pump and it can drive daily I dont fuck with circus cars
> *


i got a street car doing 50 plus,that can drive anywhere!! single pump too,no circus shit but if this party happens I wanna see you


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 09:10 PM~9357946
> *THATS A BITCH ASS EXXCUSSE FOR A PUSSY YOUR PEEPS CALL OUT THE WESTCOAST AND NOW YOU DONT HOPP BECAUSE YOU GET ON THE FREEWAY :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


NO BODY CALLED OUT THE WEST HOMIE. GO BACK TO FIRST PAGE AND READ WHAT PINKY SAID " CAN THE MIDWEST COME TOGTHER"


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 2 2007, 08:11 PM~9357960
> *here kitty kitty
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blackcherry 84_@Dec 2 2007, 07:13 PM~9357982
> *i got a street car doing 50 plus,that can drive anywhere!! single pump too,no circus shit but if this party happens I wanna see you
> *


thats my boy yetti and nut swang where are you


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 07:12 PM~9357963
> *IF YOU DONT LIKE THE MIDWEST GIVE ME A  :thumbsdown: IF YOU LIKE THEM THEN FUCK YOU TO PUSSY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :twak: :twak: :angry: :angry: uffin: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 08:10 PM~9357946
> *THATS A BITCH ASS EXXCUSSE FOR A PUSSY YOUR PEEPS CALL OUT THE WESTCOAST AND NOW YOU DONT HOPP BECAUSE YOU GET ON THE FREEWAY :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


i think your missing the point, i think my dude Yetti is saying you guys should go back to building real cars that CAN ride on the freeway from state to state, not be put on a trailer to go from hood to hood.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 07:12 PM~9357963
> *IF YOU DONT LIKE THE MIDWEST GIVE ME A  :thumbsdown: IF YOU LIKE THEM THEN FUCK YOU TO PUSSY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :twak: :twak: :angry: :angry: uffin: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 2 2007, 08:14 PM~9357988
> *NO BODY CALLED OUT THE WEST HOMIE. GO BACK TO FIRST PAGE AND READ WHAT PINKY SAID " CAN THE MIDWEST COME TOGTHER"
> *


AND TAKE ON THE WEST !


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 2 2007, 09:12 PM~9357969
> *really then how come you never been in lrm
> *


WAITING ON YOU HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blackcherry 84_@Dec 2 2007, 07:13 PM~9357982
> *i got a street car doing 50 plus,that can drive anywhere!! single pump too,no circus shit but if this party happens I wanna see you
> *


they dont wanna see you dog im on my way to your pad so we can go to the shaw while the midwest is gonna go tip some cows over :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 2 2007, 07:17 PM~9358013
> *WAITING ON YOU HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


nah i stick to truuch big fish cali swangin on and on


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 2 2007, 09:19 PM~9358027
> *nah i stick to truuch big fish cali swangin on and on
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 09:13 PM~9357976
> *WELL HIS NAME YETTI FITS HIM GOOD CUZZ HE SMELLS LIKE SHIT!!!!!!1
> *


I don't need to join a team to try and make me proud of myself. :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 2 2007, 07:20 PM~9358038
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 2 2007, 08:18 PM~9358016
> *they dont wanna see you dog  im on my way to your pad so we can go to the shaw while the midwest is gonna go tip some cows over :0
> *


LETS GO GET ON THEM JOHN DEERE'S AND GO COW TIPPIN :biggrin:


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Dec 2 2007, 08:14 PM~9357999
> *i think your missing the point, i think my dude Yetti is saying you guys should go back to building real cars that CAN ride on the freeway from state to state, not be put on a trailer to go from hood to hood.
> *


I got one!! and I will nose up with any mid-west car! and drive anywhere!!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Dec 2 2007, 09:14 PM~9357999
> *i think your missing the point, i think my dude Yetti is saying you guys should go back to building real cars that CAN ride on the freeway from state to state, not be put on a trailer to go from hood to hood.
> *


They push their shit to nose up. :roflmao: What's up Pat?


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackcherry 84_@Dec 2 2007, 08:22 PM~9358063
> *I got one!! and I will nose up with any mid-west car! and drive anywhere!!
> *


GET EM ! :biggrin:


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 08:22 PM~9358060
> *LETS GO GET ON THEM JOHN DEERE'S AND GO COW TIPPIN  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 08:21 PM~9358044
> *I don't need to join a team to try and make me proud of myself. :0
> *


WELL YOU NEED GOD BECAUSE YOUR DOING BAD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 09:15 PM~9358001
> *AND TAKE ON THE WEST !
> *


YEAH HE DID SAY THAT ALSO.. BUT I THINK WHAT HE WAS TRYING TO SAY WAS WE THE "MIDWEST " NEED TO UNITE IF IT EVER DOSE GO DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blackcherry 84_@Dec 2 2007, 09:13 PM~9357982
> *i got a street car doing 50 plus,that can drive anywhere!! single pump too,no circus shit but if this party happens I wanna see you
> *












OK next summer come on out we can do the damn thang :yes:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 09:22 PM~9358060
> *LETS GO GET ON THEM JOHN DEERE'S AND GO COW TIPPIN  :biggrin:
> *


Just shows how stupid you are. What would your dumbass be eating without farmers?


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blackcherry 84_@Dec 2 2007, 09:22 PM~9358063
> *I got one!! and I will nose up with any mid-west car! and drive anywhere!!
> *


YEAH THATS WHAT THEY SAID LAST YEAR AND NO SHOW.. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 2 2007, 08:24 PM~9358088
> *YEAH HE DID SAY THAT ALSO.. BUT I THINK WHAT HE WAS TRYING TO SAY WAS  WE THE "MIDWEST " NEED TO UNITE IF IT EVER DOSE GO DOWN :biggrin:
> *


I GIVE YOU THAT , SO WHAT CHU GUYS ON DO ...... :biggrin:


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 08:24 PM~9358093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why wait so long lets do this shit as soon as possible!!


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 08:24 PM~9358093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


P.S. youre chippin!!!!


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blackcherry 84_@Dec 2 2007, 08:22 PM~9358063
> *I got one!! and I will nose up with any mid-west car! and drive anywhere!!
> *


i know there's some real cars out there, switch man's linc for one, and i know people want to get as may inches as they can, but fuck enuff is enuff, leave the junk in the junk yards. not shit Yetti, just love reading all this stupid shit


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 08:24 PM~9358093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ARE FUCKEN KIDDING WITH THAT , THATS NOT EVEN WORTH THE POWER IM USING TO TYPE ON MY LAPTOP. :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 08:24 PM~9358093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ANT SHIT I GOT SOMETHING FOR YOU RIGHT NOW GIVE ME A MIN :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 09:27 PM~9358125
> *I GIVE YOU THAT , SO WHAT CHU GUYS ON DO ...... :biggrin:
> *


I TELL YOU WHAT HOMIE WHEN I GET MY CAR DONE ILL BE GLAD TO COME OUT 
YOUR WAY & HOP WIN OR LOSE ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Dec 2 2007, 09:29 PM~9358154
> *i know there's some real cars out there, switch man's linc for one, and i know people want to get as may inches as they can, but fuck enuff is enuff, leave the junk in the junk yards.  not shit Yetti, just love reading all this stupid shit
> *


Stupid shit is right. :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 08:25 PM~9358103
> *Just shows how stupid you are. What would your dumbass be eating without farmers?
> *


MUTHA FUCKER WHO DO YOU THINK PICKS IT? WITH OUT THE ******* YOU AINT SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 08:31 PM~9358176
> *MUTHA FUCKER WHO DO YOU THINK PICKS  IT?  WITH OUT THE ******* YOU AINT SHIT  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 09:31 PM~9358176
> *MUTHA FUCKER WHO DO YOU THINK PICKS  IT?  WITH OUT THE ******* YOU AINT SHIT  :biggrin:
> *


I don't own a farm. :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 09:31 PM~9358176
> *MUTHA FUCKER WHO DO YOU THINK PICKS  IT?  WITH OUT THE ******* YOU AINT SHIT  :biggrin:
> *


 TRUE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 08:30 PM~9358162
> *THIS ANT SHIT I GOT SOMETHING FOR YOU RIGHT NOW GIVE ME A MIN :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


SHOW THEM SOMETHING BEAUTIFUL........ :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 10:31 PM~9358176
> *MUTHA FUCKER WHO DO YOU THINK PICKS  IT?  WITH OUT THE ******* YOU AINT SHIT  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha..I had to laugh at that one... :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 08:33 PM~9358199
> *I don't own a farm. :biggrin:
> *


THEN WHAT CHU TALKING SBOUT FARMER JOHN :0


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

I didnt build my car for any of you or for what you are doin im sure you all have nicer cars that hop better but thats what mine does (for now) and if you really want to drive all the way out here to hop my street single pump in the 30 degree weather come on with it I AINT NEVER RAN before and dont plan on it. see you soon 

P.S. you will get served by other G bodys out this way your shit aint all that hot :uh:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 09:34 PM~9358220
> *THEN WHAT CHU TALKING SBOUT FARMER JOHN :0
> *


HOPPERS not cars that stick because they have 16 batteries and a V6. :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

il b right back, goin to read a little :0


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 08:36 PM~9358240
> *HOPPERS not cars that stick because they have 16 batteries and a V6. :0
> *


AGAIN WITH THE WATER WORKS ..... GOTS TO GO ...... :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 09:37 PM~9358255
> *il b right back, goin to read a little :0
> *


Same shit they have been saying for years. :0


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 10:37 PM~9358255
> *il b right back, goin to read a little :0
> *


Hey you started this shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 08:35 PM~9358233
> *I didnt build my car for any of you or for what you are doin im sure you all have nicer cars that hop better but thats what mine does (for now) and if you really want to drive all the way out here to hop my street single pump in the 30 degree weather come on with it I AINT NEVER RAN before and dont plan on it. see you soon
> 
> P.S. you will get served by other G bodys out this way your shit aint all that hot  :uh:
> *


but I will for damn sure serve you, and hold my ground against ANY g-body!!
but my shit is pretty too so dont bring junk!!


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 09:37 PM~9358255
> *il b right back, goin to read a little :0
> *


Damn some Midwest back up Its about time Charlie had me surrounded :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 08:30 PM~9358162
> *THIS ANT SHIT I GOT SOMETHING FOR YOU RIGHT NOW GIVE ME A MIN :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blackcherry 84_@Dec 2 2007, 09:38 PM~9358267
> *but I will for damn sure serve you, and hold my ground against ANY g-body!!
> but my shit is pretty too so dont bring junk!!
> *


Its still a G body :uh: You should feel good about your win :twak:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 09:37 PM~9358255
> *il b right back, goin to read a little :0
> *


START SHIT AND LEAVING AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 08:58 PM~9357126
> *Hoppin does cause un necessary conflict. And I know what you mean by excuses. Sorry about the stupid shit with black sunday yetti I may have gone a little too far with tryin to defend my victory but no hard feelings on this side bro. Just got caught up in the moment  I believe everyone could and would squash all of the beef to bust some westcoast ass. We should try to throw some kind of a winter time party for all of the lowriders to get together, party and bullshit about the summer of 08    Get the TEAM MIDWEST organized  :0  I will look for a good place to hold this event in ST. LOUIS since its kind of a central location. Maybe around New Years some time.... The cold weather may keep us from ridin but it cant keep us from kickin it and having a good time
> *


We're working on it


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blackcherry 84_@Dec 2 2007, 08:22 PM~9358063
> *I got one!! and I will nose up with any mid-west car! and drive anywhere!!
> *


il take that offer homeboy!


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 09:40 PM~9358281
> *
> *


SPEND ALL THIS TIME ON THE COMPUTER & STILL CANT POST PICS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 09:38 PM~9358259
> *AGAIN WITH THE WATER WORKS .....    GOTS TO GO  ...... :biggrin:
> *











This was built in July 2004, 83 not stuck with 13's, a V8, and the back wheels in the middle of the wheelwell, and it lays. AND NO ADDED WEIGHT WHAT SO EVER. You don't think I couldn't just move the wheels back and do what you are doing?


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 08:40 PM~9358281
> *
> *


WHAT UP MY BOY


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 08:39 PM~9358275
> *Damn some Midwest back up Its about time Charlie had me surrounded  :roflmao:
> *


sorry , had to catch up homie :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

STOP POSTING WHAT YOU HAD AND PULL UP OR SHIT UP!!!


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 09:39 PM~9358275
> *Damn some Midwest back up Its about time Charlie had me surrounded  :roflmao:
> *


YEAH HOMIE WERE GOING TO GIVE YOU THE PURPLE HEART FOR HOLDING IT DOWN FOR THE BIG MIDWEST :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 3 2007, 01:55 AM~9357092
> *PUT SOME MUULLLAAA  ON IT AND IM DOWN .
> LETS MEET UP IN VEGAS ..........  I LL FRONT THE CASH  MYSELF    $ 1000.00
> NO EXCUSES  COME GET SUMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


vegas is only 5 hours frm cali come on you gotta come farther then that. :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 08:42 PM~9358322
> *il take that offer homeboy!
> *


CAN I GET SOME "PINKY BITCHES" ARNT YOU THAT WHITEGIRL WHO OWNS THAT MC!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 08:45 PM~9358363
> *STOP POSTING WHAT YOU HAD AND PULL UP OR SHIT UP!!!
> *


umm ok, get ur video camera out and il meet u in the driveway, :dunno:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 2 2007, 08:47 PM~9358388
> *vegas is only 5 hours frm cali cmeon you gotta come farther then that. :biggrin:
> *


NAH HOMIE THE WEST WENT OUT THERE ALREADY AND WORE THAT ASS DOWN SO NOW THE MID WEST GOTTA COME THIS WAY TO GET BROKE OFF AGAIN!!!!!!!


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 08:45 PM~9358363
> *STOP POSTING WHAT YOU HAD AND PULL UP OR SHIT UP!!!
> *


WHAT HAPPEN TO THEM PIC


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 2 2007, 08:45 PM~9358364
> *YEAH HOMIE WERE GOING TO GIVE YOU THE PURPLE HEART FOR HOLDING IT DOWN FOR THE BIG MIDWEST :biggrin:
> *


IS THAT LIKE THE MEDAL BUSH HAD FOR SERVING IN THE RESERVES :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 08:47 PM~9358391
> *CAN I GET SOME "PINKY BITCHES" ARNT YOU THAT GIRL WHO OWNS THAT MC!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


that's funny, you know me and i dont have a clue as to who u are :biggrin: but i get that alot :0


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 2 2007, 08:47 PM~9358388
> *vegas is only 5 hours frm cali come on you gotta come farther then that. :biggrin:
> *


HEY IM PUTTING OUT ALL THE MONEY , MAKE AN EFFORT


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 08:49 PM~9358408
> *NAH HOMIE THE WEST WENT OUT THERE ALREADY AND WORE THAT ASS DOWN SO NOW THE MID WEST GOTTA COME THIS WAY TO GET BROKE OFF AGAIN!!!!!!!
> *


going to a show unannounced and to a show no hoppers go to does not count homie :uh:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 09:51 PM~9358436
> *HEY IM PUTTING OUT ALL THE MONEY ,  MAKE AN EFFORT
> *


It would take that $1000 you putting up for us to drive out there. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 3 2007, 02:01 AM~9357169
> *I SMELL BIATTTCCCHHHEESSSSSS.. .......
> 
> WHAT  CHU  THANK .......
> ...


 :0 Only westcoast guy i've ever seen come out this way is todd,we always have to go out there,maybe in 08 some more westcoast peeps will come out here and show us how it's done. :uh:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 09:49 PM~9358408
> *NAH HOMIE THE WEST WENT OUT THERE ALREADY AND WORE THAT ASS DOWN SO NOW THE MID WEST GOTTA COME THIS WAY TO GET BROKE OFF AGAIN!!!!!!!
> *


YEAH BUT THIS JULY THE WEST WAS SUPPOSED TO SHOW UP THE PICNIC IN OHIO. BUT NO SHOW SO WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT WILLIS :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 09:49 PM~9358408
> *NAH HOMIE THE WEST WENT OUT THERE ALREADY AND WORE THAT ASS DOWN SO NOW THE MID WEST GOTTA COME THIS WAY TO GET BROKE OFF AGAIN!!!!!!!
> *


Did you come out to St.Louis???


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 2 2007, 08:52 PM~9358448
> *:0 Only westcoast guy i've ever seen come out this way is todd,we always have to go out there,maybe in 08 some more westcoast peeps will come out here and show us how it's done. :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 09:50 PM~9358421
> *IS THAT LIKE THE MEDAL BUSH HAD FOR SERVING IN THE RESERVES :biggrin:
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

They are outnumbered so its getting quiet. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 3 2007, 03:52 AM~9358447
> *It would take that $1000 you putting up for us to drive out there. :biggrin:
> *


Team K. C. will hold our own i know that for a fact.


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 08:51 PM~9358431
> *that's funny, you know me and i dont have a clue as to who u are :biggrin: but i get that alot :0
> *


NAH NEVER THAT I DONT KNOW BITCHES I JUST REMEMBER SEEING A BITCH HIT A SWITH CANT FORGET THAT!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

well midwest this topic is movin fast, i think we gotem scared :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 09:56 PM~9358485
> *They are outnumbered so its getting quiet. :0
> *


I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING :0 :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 2 2007, 09:45 PM~9358364
> *YEAH HOMIE WERE GOING TO GIVE YOU THE PURPLE HEART FOR HOLDING IT DOWN FOR THE BIG MIDWEST :biggrin:
> *


Like I said I aint runnin from shit  Ill hang that bitch in my trophie room right next to my chippin ass car 1st place trophies


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 09:57 PM~9358491
> *NAH NEVER THAT I DONT KNOW BITCHES I JUST REMEMBER SEEING A BITCH HIT A SWITH CANT FORGET THAT!
> *


Cause Angie can hit them better than you, oh yeah Darrel hops your shit. :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 08:57 PM~9358491
> *NAH NEVER THAT I DONT KNOW BITCHES I JUST REMEMBER SEEING A BITCH HIT A SWITH CANT FORGET THAT!
> *


its ok dog il make u famous soon enough :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 07:03 PM~9357197
> *MAKE A DEAL WITH YOU  ,
> YOU WIN I PAY FOR ALL YOUR GAS AND HOTEL  EXPENSES ....
> 
> ...


YOU PLAYING CATCH UP ! THIS IS WHAT I SAID EARLIER :cheesy:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 09:58 PM~9358502
> *well midwest this topic is movin fast, i think we gotem scared :biggrin:
> *


RIGHT I was just thinkin that same thing they must be callin for backup :cheesy:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

MAN FUCK THIS IT`S TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS ALL DAY LONG WHAT`S UP MY BOY`S FROM ALLSTARS I GOT YOUR BACK :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 08:59 PM~9358513
> *Cause Angie can hit them better than you, oh yeah Darrel hops your shit. :0
> *


SHE BETTER ILL LET HER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HIT MY SWITCH TOO AND NO HOMEBOY I HIT MY OWN SHIT AND BUILD MY OWN SHIT SO FUCK WHAT YOUR GOING THREW


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 09:59 PM~9358525
> *YOU PLAYING CATCH UP !    THIS IS WHAT I SAID EARLIER :cheesy:
> *


Quoteing yourself now. :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 07:58 PM~9358502
> *well midwest this topic is movin fast, i think we gotem scared :biggrin:
> *


SCARED OF WHAT A PINK WALLET TOP MONTE


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

oh yes we hit our own switches out here in the sticks so u better get a basketball and practice up switch retard  
i gota dee da dee helmet u can wear :0


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 09:00 PM~9358536
> *MAN FUCK THIS IT`S TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS ALL DAY LONG WHAT`S UP MY BOY`S FROM ALLSTARS I GOT YOUR BACK  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


FUCK THESE FOOLS THEY GOT ME SWERVING ON THE FREEWAY TRYING TO TYPE ... :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 08:57 PM~9358491
> *NAH NEVER THAT I DONT KNOW BITCHES I JUST REMEMBER SEEING A BITCH HIT A SWITH CANT FORGET THAT!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 08:59 PM~9358524
> *:0
> its ok dog il make u famous soon enough :0  :biggrin:
> *


NEVER THAT


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 07:59 PM~9358513
> *Cause Angie can hit them better than you, oh yeah Darrel hops your shit. :0
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 10:01 PM~9358543
> *SHE BETTER ILL LET HER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  HIT MY SWITCH TOO AND NO HOMEBOY I HIT MY OWN SHIT AND BUILD MY OWN SHIT SO FUCK WHAT YOUR GOING THREW
> *


Get off here and practice hitting your own switch. :0


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 10:01 PM~9358543
> *SHE BETTER ILL LET HER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  HIT MY SWITCH TOO AND NO HOMEBOY I HIT MY OWN SHIT AND BUILD MY OWN SHIT SO FUCK WHAT YOUR GOING THREW
> *


DIDNT HAPPY BULD THAT SHIT


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 10:02 PM~9358565
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


You look like you are fly fishing when your hopping. :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 09:01 PM~9358551
> *oh yes we hit our own switches out here in the sticks so u better get a basketball and practice up switch retard
> i gota dee da dee helmet u can wear :0
> *


 WELL I ALWAYS HE SOME LIL BITCH HITTING YOUR SWITCH GIRL LET ME HIT YOURS!!!!


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 2 2007, 09:03 PM~9358572
> *DIDNT HAPPY BULD THAT SHIT
> *


B U I L D SPELL CHECK A S S H O L E :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 3 2007, 02:24 AM~9357419
> *THE MIDWEST IS THIS SHIT A JOKE ? AND IF THIS IS NOT A JOKE BRING WHAT YOU THINK SWINGS AND YOUR STREET CAR CANT FUCK WITH NOTHING WE GOT[/size][/color]
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: It is a joke,we don't do it like you we like hoppin cars that are complete not ones missing bumpers and shit. :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 09:02 PM~9358556
> *FUCK THESE FOOLS THEY GOT ME SWERVING ON THE FREEWAY TRYING TO TYPE ...  :biggrin:
> *


DAM IT MY BOY DONT TRIP ON THEM IF THEY WANA DO SOMETHING THEN THEY WOULD OF GOT THER ASS OUT THIS WAY MY BOY


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 10:01 PM~9358543
> *SHE BETTER ILL LET HER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  HIT MY SWITCH TOO AND NO HOMEBOY I HIT MY OWN SHIT AND BUILD MY OWN SHIT SO FUCK WHAT YOUR GOING THREW
> *


Your right I saw you chipping the Cutlass before they ran you out of Vegas. :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 09:04 PM~9358590
> *WELL I ALWAYS HE SOME LIL BITCH HITTING YOUR SWITCH GIRL LET ME HIT YOURS!!!!
> *


umm are u gay or something --***


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

NAH HOMIE THE WEST WENT OUT THERE ALREADY AND WORE THAT ASS DOWN SO NOW THE MID WEST GOTTA COME THIS WAY TO GET BROKE OFF AGAIN!!!!!!!






> YEAH BUT THIS JULY THE WEST WAS SUPPOSED TO SHOW UP THE PICNIC IN OHIO. BUT NO SHOW SO WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT WILLIS :biggrin:
> 
> CAT GOT YOUR TONGUE 87CUTT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 08:04 PM~9358588
> *You look like you are fly fishing when your hopping. :biggrin:
> *



DONT WATCH MY FLY I MIGHT NUT IN YOUR EYE *** BOY


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 08:56 PM~9358485
> *They are outnumbered so its getting quiet. :0
> *


NO WE JUST MOVED ON TO ANOTHER TOPIC , JUST TIRED OF PUNKIN U BITCHES


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

[quote=Suburban Swingin
WHAT`S UP K.C :wave: :wave:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 09:06 PM~9358617
> *umm are u gay or something --***
> *


HOW AM I GAY BITCH AINT YOU THAT WHITEGIRL WHO OWNS THAT MC????????


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 10:06 PM~9358624
> *DONT WATCH MY FLY I MIGHT NUT IN YOUR EYE *** BOY[/size][/color]
> *


You want to nut on me and I'm the gay one. :roflmao:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 10:04 PM~9358596
> *B U I L D    SPELL CHECK  A S S H O L E  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 09:06 PM~9358624
> *DONT WATCH MY FLY I MIGHT NUT IN YOUR EYE *** BOY[/size][/color]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 09:06 PM~9358624
> *DONT WATCH MY FLY I MIGHT NUT IN YOUR EYE *** BOY[/size][/color]
> *


YOU A FOOL DARREL :biggrin: 
SPEAK ON IT


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 09:08 PM~9358643
> *You want to nut on me and I'm the gay one. :roflmao:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 09:06 PM~9358615
> *Your right I saw you chipping the Cutlass before they ran you out of Vegas. :0
> *


HAHA NEVER THAT IM STILL IN VEGAS BITCH AINT GOING NOWHERE EITHER!!!!!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 10:07 PM~9358629
> *NO WE JUST MOVED ON TO ANOTHER TOPIC , JUST TIRED OF PUNKIN U BITCHES
> *


You didn't punk anybody. :0


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 10:07 PM~9358629
> *NO WE JUST MOVED ON TO ANOTHER TOPIC , JUST TIRED OF PUNKIN U BITCHES
> *


No its just not ten on one now so the Bitches cant take it :uh: Kinda funny when the role is reversed aint it :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 2 2007, 09:08 PM~9358647
> *GOOD LOOKIN OUT HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


I M HERE FOR YOU BRO :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> NAH HOMIE THE WEST WENT OUT THERE ALREADY AND WORE THAT ASS DOWN SO NOW THE MID WEST GOTTA COME THIS WAY TO GET BROKE OFF AGAIN!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> > YEAH BUT THIS JULY THE WEST WAS SUPPOSED TO SHOW UP THE PICNIC IN OHIO. BUT NO SHOW SO WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT WILLIS :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 09:08 PM~9358637
> *HOW AM I GAY BITCH AINT YOU THAT WHITEGIRL WHO OWNS THAT MC????????
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 08:08 PM~9358643
> *You want to nut on me and I'm the gay one. :roflmao:
> *


YOUR THE 1 THAT WAS WATCHING MY FLY NOT ME YOUR THAT GUY


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 09:10 PM~9358668
> *No its just not ten on one now so the Bitches cant take it  :uh: Kinda funny when the role is reversed aint it  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


SORRY HOMIE BUT THE OTHERS WENT TO CRENSHAW


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 09:10 PM~9358668
> *No its just not ten on one now so the Bitches cant take it  :uh: Kinda funny when the role is reversed aint it  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


NOT REALLY WHERES YOUR PEEPS AT NOW ? :cheesy:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 09:10 PM~9358665
> *You didn't punk anybody. :0
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: HE DID :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 2 2007, 09:10 PM~9358673
> *:dunno: STILL NO COMMENT :0
> *


SO WHAT WHERE THE FUCK IS THE MID WEST JUST COME DOWN SINCE YOU BITCHES HAVE ALL THESE NICE CARS COME BRAKE US OFF


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 10:11 PM~9358682
> *YOUR THE 1 THAT WAS WATCHING MY FLY NOT ME YOUR THAT GUY
> *


When you don't hit the bumper for 10 volumes of Truccha its hard not to notice you tring to make it go higher by pulling on the switchcord. :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

ahh midwest unity :biggrin: :biggrin: starting already, hey that dude didnt show up in the driveway, so midwest 1 -west coast 0 :0 yall better call the dream team up :0


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> NAH HOMIE THE WEST WENT OUT THERE ALREADY AND WORE THAT ASS DOWN SO NOW THE MID WEST GOTTA COME THIS WAY TO GET BROKE OFF AGAIN!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> > YEAH BUT THIS JULY THE WEST WAS SUPPOSED TO SHOW UP THE PICNIC IN OHIO. BUT NO SHOW SO WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT WILLIS
> ...


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 09:11 PM~9358693
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad: HE DID :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


COME ON TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALL STARS , 

THIS IS THE MOST ACTION THESE FOOLS HAVE GOTTEN IN A LONG TIME .


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 09:11 PM~9358684
> *SORRY HOMIE BUT THE OTHERS WENT TO CRENSHAW
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: THEY DID MY BOY BUT THEY DONT NO ABOUT THAT :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 10:12 PM~9358703
> *SO WHAT WHERE THE FUCK IS THE MID WEST JUST COME DOWN SINCE YOU BITCHES HAVE ALL THESE NICE CARS COME BRAKE US OFF
> *


We won't take our bumpers off and add weight because we can't make shit hit without it. :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 09:12 PM~9358703
> *SO WHAT WHERE THE FUCK IS THE MID WEST JUST COME DOWN SINCE YOU BITCHES HAVE ALL THESE NICE CARS COME BRAKE US OFF
> *


MY BOY THEY ANIT GOT SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 09:13 PM~9358709
> *ahh midwest unity :biggrin:  :biggrin: starting already, hey that dude didnt show up in the driveway, so midwest 1 -west coast 0 :0  yall better call the dream team up  :0
> *


IS THAT HOW BITCHES GET A WIN OVER THERE


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 10:12 PM~9358703
> *SO WHAT WHERE THE FUCK IS THE MID WEST JUST COME DOWN SINCE YOU BITCHES HAVE ALL THESE NICE CARS COME BRAKE US OFF
> *


MAN I HOPE YOUR CAR DONT MOVE AS SLOW AS YOU TOOK YOU 1/2 HOUR TO RESPOND TO MY POST :biggrin: :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 08:13 PM~9358705
> *When you don't hit the bumper for 10 volumes of Truccha its hard not to notice you tring to make it go higher by pulling on the switchcord. :0
> *



BEND OVER AND I WILL MAKE YOU HIT THE BUMPER WITH OUT A CORD AND BUY THE WAY DONT WATCH ME WATCH DVD


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 2 2007, 09:16 PM~9358742
> *MAN I HOPE YOUR CAR DONT MOVE AS SLOW AS YOU TOOK YOU 1/2 HOUR TO RESPOND TO MY POST :biggrin:  :0
> *


BITCH PLEASE


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 09:13 PM~9358711
> *COME ON TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALL STARS ,
> 
> THIS IS THE MOST ACTION THESE FOOLS HAVE GOTTEN IN A LONG TIME .
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 09:15 PM~9358735
> *IS THAT HOW BITCHES GET A WIN OVER THERE
> *


im gona show you personally how to get a win  I GUARANTEE IT


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 10:16 PM~9358745
> *BEND OVER AND I WILL MAKE YOU HIT THE BUMPER WITH OUT A CORD AND BUY THE WAY DONT WATCH ME WATCH DVD [/size][/color]
> *


You get clowned in every one fool. :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 09:15 PM~9358735
> *IS THAT HOW BITCHES GET A WIN OVER THERE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 09:14 PM~9358726
> *We won't take our bumpers off and add weight because we can't make shit hit without it. :0
> *


HHAAA YOUR A PUSSY AND A CHIPPER


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 09:16 PM~9358745
> *BEND OVER AND I WILL MAKE YOU HIT THE BUMPER WITH OUT A CORD AND BUY THE WAY DONT WATCH ME WATCH DVD [/size][/color]
> *


THATS THE FUCKEN PAPPARAZI FOR YA ,, ALWAYS TRYING TO MAKE SHIT UP.... :uh:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 09:16 PM~9358745
> *BEND OVER AND I WILL MAKE YOU HIT THE BUMPER WITH OUT A CORD AND BUY THE WAY DONT WATCH ME WATCH DVD [/size][/color]
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 10:15 PM~9358734
> *MY BOY THEY ANIT GOT SHIT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> *


ISNT KC IN THE MIDWEST :yes: SO YOU TALKING ABOUT YOUR OWN CLUB DAMM HOMIE ITS LIKE THAT :biggrin: :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 10:17 PM~9358763
> *HHAAA YOUR A PUSSY AND A CHIPPER
> *


Talk is easy on the computer isn't it. :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 08:17 PM~9358758
> *You get clowned in every one fool. :0
> *



THATS WHAT YOUR MOM SAID AND SHE STILL SUCKED MY DICK


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 3 2007, 02:48 AM~9357702
> *Anybody can put a shit load of weight in a shit ass car without bumpers or driveshafts and get stuck. It isn't hard we just will not build that bullshit. :0
> *


 :thumbsup: Your right anybody can the question is why would somebody want to.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 10:17 PM~9358766
> *THATS THE FUCKEN PAPPARAZI FOR YA ,,    ALWAYS TRYING TO MAKE SHIT UP.... :uh:
> *


Like you guys do on inches, did 95 but its not over your head. :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 09:17 PM~9358763
> *HHAAA YOUR A PUSSY AND A CHIPPER
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 09:18 PM~9358782
> *Talk is easy on the computer isn't it. :biggrin:
> *


 ITS BETTER IN PERSON THOUGH


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 10:19 PM~9358803
> *ITS BETTER IN PERSON THOUGH
> *


Wouldn't be for you. :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 2 2007, 08:19 PM~9358793
> *:thumbsup: Your right anybody can the question is why would somebody want to.
> *



DONT ASK WHY GET A FRAME AND TRY


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 10:16 PM~9358747
> *BITCH PLEASE
> *


STILL DIDNT ANSWER MY ?? ABOUT WHO BUILT YOUR CAR.. SO WHOS THE BITCH :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 2 2007, 10:19 PM~9358793
> *:thumbsup: Your right anybody can the question is why would somebody want to.
> *


Ask all these fools. :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 09:21 PM~9358823
> *Wouldn't be for you. :0
> *


HOMIE CUT THAT SHIT OUT YOU AINT SCARRING NO ONE FUCK WHAT YOUR GOING THREW


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 2 2007, 09:21 PM~9358834
> *STILL DIDNT ANSWER MY ??  ABOUT WHO BUILT YOUR CAR..  SO WHOS THE BITCH  :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


YOUR MOMS THE BITCH AND WHICH CAR I GOT A COUPLE


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 10:22 PM~9358848
> *HOMIE CUT THAT SHIT OUT YOU AINT SCARRING NO ONE FUCK WHAT YOUR GOING THREW
> *


You called me a pussy, what can't back it up now? :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 2 2007, 09:18 PM~9358781
> *ISNT KC IN THE MIDWEST  :yes: SO YOU TALKING ABOUT YOUR OWN CLUB DAMM HOMIE ITS LIKE THAT  :biggrin:  :0
> *


I NEVER SAID ANYTHING ABOUT MY CLUB OK SO IF YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY TO THEM THAT`S ON YOU DONT USE ME FOR YOUR BEEF OK AM SAYING YOU DUM ASS AM TALKING ABOUT GET IT RIGHT :0 :0 :0 :0 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 3 2007, 04:17 AM~9358758
> *You get clowned in every one fool. :0
> *


You know the truth is much funnier then shit talking. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 10:21 PM~9358827
> *DONT ASK WHY GET SOME WEIGHT AND TRY[/size][/color]
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 08:21 PM~9358823
> *Wouldn't be for you. :0
> *



:nono: :nono: WATCH WHAT YOU SAY BECAUSE 1 DAY YOU MIGHT BE IN LA :thumbsdown: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 10:23 PM~9358861
> *YOUR MOMS THE BITCH AND WHICH CAR I GOT A COUPLE
> *


THE ONE IN YOUR PROFILE DA DA DA DA


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 09:24 PM~9358863
> *You called me a pussy, what can't back it up now? :0
> *


WTF YOUR STILL A PUSSY FOR THE NEXT 5 MONTHS OK!!1


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 10:25 PM~9358889
> *:nono:  :nono: WATCH WHAT YOU SAY BECAUSE 1 DAY YOU MIGHT BE IN LA :thumbsdown:[/size][/color]  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


I'm sure I will but I've seen him in person and am not worried. :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 2 2007, 08:24 PM~9358866
> *You know the truth is much funnier then shit talking. :0  :biggrin:
> *


CHEERLEADERS DONT LAST NOW GO EAT ASS


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 2 2007, 09:25 PM~9358890
> *THE ONE IN YOUR PROFILE DA DA DA DA
> *


I DID 95 FALLING DOWN WANT SOME CUZZ ITS READY!!!!! AND I BUILT IT


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 09:27 PM~9358912
> *I'm sure I will but I've seen him in person and am not worried. :biggrin:
> *


WHY DIDT YOU SAY SOMETHING THEN CUZZ YOUR A BITCH RUN UP OR SHUT UP


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 10:28 PM~9358929
> *I DID 95 FALLING DOWN WANT SOME CUZZ ITS READY!!!!!  AND I BUILT IT
> *


Darrel said he built it, so who built it other than Big John? :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> I'm sure I will but I've seen him in person and am not worried. :biggrin:
> [/quote]
> :0 BUT BACK UP IS A MOTHERFUCKER :yes:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 10:24 PM~9358865
> *I NEVER SAID ANYTHING ABOUT MY CLUB OK SO IF YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY TO THEM THAT`S ON YOU DONT USE ME FOR YOUR BEEF OK AM SAYING YOU DUM ASS AM TALKING ABOUT GET IT RIGHT :0  :0  :0  :0  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


NO YOU AGRED WITH 87CUT THAT THE MIDWEST DIDNT HAVE SHIT SO YOUR CLUB HAS CHAPTERS IN THE " MIDWEST '' SO THATS LIKE DOGING YOU OWN CLUB ..DONT GET IT TWISTED HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

ITS funny how we are talking about hopping cars and you guys(westcoast) who run things :uh: are talking about moms and gay shit alot--you seem alittle worried :dunno:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> > I'm sure I will but I've seen him in person and am not worried. :biggrin:
> > [/quote]
> > :0 BUT BACK UP IS A MOTHERFUCKER :yes:
> 
> ...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 10:29 PM~9358953
> *WHY DIDT YOU SAY SOMETHING THEN CUZZ YOUR A BITCH RUN UP OR SHUT UP
> *


I was too busy laughing at you doing about 20 on the roll thinking you were doing something. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 3 2007, 03:06 AM~9357909
> *I NO YOU ANT SHIT JUST GOT OFF THE PHON WITH MY BOY IN K.C THEY DID NOT SAY ANYTHING GOOD ABOUT YOU DAM IT YOUR DOING BAD :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Come on bro this is all in fun but i didn't say that,he's my homie and let us work on our cars at his house when we were in STL.But it's all good a little shit talking never hrt no one :biggrin: .So whats going on over there bro?


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 10:28 PM~9358929
> *I DID 95 FALLING DOWN WANT SOME CUZZ ITS READY!!!!!  AND I BUILT IT
> *


  THATS ALL I WANTED TO KNOW HOMIE & NO NEED TO BRING MY MOM INTO THIS SHIT SHE DONT HAVE A LOLO :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 10:30 PM~9358976
> *X 2  YES SIR  :biggrin:
> *


You guys made that obvious when all of you are talking shit to 1 person. :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 08:29 PM~9358961
> *Darrel said he built it, so who built it other than Big John? :0
> *



I DID NOT SAY SHIT 2 YOU I DONT NO YOU AND IF YOU MUST NO I HELPED HIM BUILD IT :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 10:33 PM~9359007
> *I DID NOT SAY SHIT 2 YOU I DONT NO YOU AND IF YOU MUST NO I HELPED HIM BUILD IT[/size][/color]  :0
> *


He said he built it, didn't say anything about you helping. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> > I'm sure I will but I've seen him in person and am not worried. :biggrin:
> > [/quote]
> > :0 BUT BACK UP IS A MOTHERFUCKER :yes:
> 
> ...


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 09:31 PM~9358984
> *I was too busy laughing at you doing about 20 on the roll thinking you were doing something. :biggrin:
> *


HAHAH 20 ON THE ROLL HAHAHHA THAT ONE WAS GOOD


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 3 2007, 04:27 AM~9358915
> *CHEERLEADERS DONT LAST NOW GO EAT ASS
> *


 :0 :0 You should of been a comedian instead of a hopper bro your better at it. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 2 2007, 09:32 PM~9359000
> * THATS ALL I WANTED TO KNOW HOMIE & NO NEED TO BRING MY MOM INTO THIS SHIT SHE DONT HAVE A LOLO  :biggrin:
> *


my mom dont have a lolo either :0 :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 2 2007, 09:31 PM~9358985
> *Come on bro this is all in fun but i didn't say that,he's my homie and let us work on our cars at his house when we were in STL.But it's all good a little shit talking never hrt no one :biggrin: .So whats going on over there bro?
> *


 THAT`S RIGHT MY BOY AM FUCKING WITH YOUR BOY`S FROM THE MIDWEST :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 2 2007, 10:34 PM~9359021
> *come  on now  D  ANGEL  DONT NEED  NO BACK UP  HE `LL  FUCK  THAT    FOOL  UP
> *


Your funny Smiley. :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 10:36 PM~9359051
> *Your funny Smiley. :roflmao:
> *


I KNOW BUT IM ALSO RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 08:30 PM~9358972
> *ITS  funny how we are talking about hopping cars and you guys(westcoast) who run things :uh: are talking about moms and gay shit alot--you seem alittle worried :dunno:
> *



PINKY YOU SHOULD STOP WHY YOUR AHEAD YOUR CAR OR THAT GIRLS CAR ONLY DOES 65" AND GAY I DONT THINK SO BRING THAT GIRL DOWN HERE A LETS SEE


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 2 2007, 10:36 PM~9359055
> *I KNOW  BUT  IM ALSO  RIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


That's questionable. :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 09:34 PM~9359020
> *He said he built it, didn't say anything about you helping. :biggrin:
> *


BIG JOHNS ELCO ME AND DERROL BUILT THE REGAL IN MY PROFILE I BUILT HATER AND NOW DERROL HAS IT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 10:37 PM~9359068
> *That's questionable. :0
> *


NO ILL PUT MONEY ON THAT :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 2 2007, 08:34 PM~9359029
> *:0  :0 You should of been a comedian instead of a hopper bro your better at it. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 09:36 PM~9359057
> *PINKY YOU SHOULD STOP WHY YOUR AHEAD YOUR CAR OR THAT GIRLS CAR ONLY DOES 65" AND GAY I DONT THINK SO BRING THAT GIRL DOWN HERE A LETS SEE [/size][/color]
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 2 2007, 09:32 PM~9359000
> * THATS ALL I WANTED TO KNOW HOMIE & NO NEED TO BRING MY MOM INTO THIS SHIT SHE DONT HAVE A LOLO  :biggrin:
> *


SHE DONT!!!! WELL GET HER ONE


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 10:36 PM~9359049
> *THAT`S RIGHT MY BOY AM FUCKING WITH YOUR BOY`S FROM THE MIDWEST :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I AGREA WITH YOU ON THAT BIGRAY THIS SHIT TAKING IS FUN. ITS EVEN FUNNIER WHEN POEPLE TAKE IT TO THE HEART :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 08:37 PM~9359072
> *BIG JOHNS ELCO ME AND DERROL BUILT THE REGAL IN MY PROFILE I BUILT HATER AND NOW DERROL HAS IT
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 2 2007, 10:37 PM~9359074
> *NO    ILL PUT MONEY ON  THAT  :biggrin:
> *


I'm scared now. :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 10:40 PM~9359107
> *I'm scared now. :roflmao:
> *


WHEN YOU COME DOWN THIS WAY THEN YOU SHOULD BE :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 10:38 PM~9359085
> *SHE DONT!!!! WELL GET HER ONE
> *


HOW MUCH YOU CHARGE ME TO BUILD HERE ONE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 2 2007, 09:39 PM~9359088
> *I AGREA WITH YOU ON THAT BIGRAY THIS SHIT TAKING IS FUN. ITS EVEN FUNNIER WHEN POEPLE TAKE IT TO THE HEART  :roflmao:
> *


YES IT IS BUT MY NAME IS NICCA RAY OK


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 2 2007, 09:37 PM~9359074
> *NO    ILL PUT MONEY ON  THAT  :biggrin:
> *


SMILEY THIS FOOL YOUR BOY


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 08:41 PM~9359128
> *SMILEY THIS FOOL YOUR BOY
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 09:36 PM~9359057
> *PINKY YOU SHOULD STOP WHY YOUR AHEAD YOUR CAR OR THAT GIRLS CAR ONLY DOES 65"  [/size][/color]
> *


 just get in line fool :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 2 2007, 10:41 PM~9359118
> *WHEN  YOU COME  DOWN THIS  WAY  THEN  YOU SHOULD  BE  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I'm scared so I'm leaving. :biggrin: I'll be back for more shit talking tomarrow, page 45. :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 2 2007, 09:41 PM~9359118
> *WHEN  YOU COME  DOWN THIS  WAY  THEN  YOU SHOULD  BE  :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 10:39 PM~9359099
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


QUOTE(87CuTT @ Dec 2 2007, 08:37 PM) 
BIG JOHNS ELCO ME AND DERROL BUILT THE REGAL IN MY PROFILE I BUILT HATER AND NOW DERROL HAS IT

I THAUGHT IT WAS DARREL ? I KNEW IT WAS TRUE DENA4LIFE CNT BUID SHIT 
BUT THIS DERROL GUY CAN 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 3 2007, 04:36 AM~9359049
> *THAT`S RIGHT MY BOY AM FUCKING WITH YOUR BOY`S FROM THE MIDWEST :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I know bro but you did say fuck the midwest so i'm :angry: :angry: at you. :biggrin: Tell you what you get the bottle of crown next time i see you and we can be friends agian. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 09:36 PM~9359057
> *PINKY YOU SHOULD STOP WHY YOUR AHEAD YOUR CAR OR THAT GIRLS CAR ONLY DOES 65" AND GAY I DONT THINK SO BRING THAT GIRL DOWN HERE A LETS SEE [/size][/color]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 08:43 PM~9359151
> *just get in line fool :biggrin:
> *


IN LINE 4 WHAT 65" NO WAY IM GOING 2 GET OUT OF LINE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

QUOTE(Pinky Bitches @ Dec 2 2007, 08:43 PM) 
just get in line fool 




> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 10:47 PM~9359183
> *IN LINE 4 WHAT 65" NO WAY IM GOING 2 GET OUT OF LINE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HE CANT HANDEL 65 :biggrin: :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 2 2007, 08:46 PM~9359170
> *QUOTE(87CuTT @ Dec 2 2007, 08:37 PM)
> BIG JOHNS ELCO ME AND DERROL BUILT THE REGAL IN MY PROFILE I BUILT HATER AND NOW DERROL HAS IT
> 
> ...


YOU A JOKE AND WHAT DOES BUID SHIT MEAN


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 2 2007, 09:48 PM~9359198
> *QUOTE(Pinky Bitches @ Dec 2 2007, 08:43 PM)
> just get in line fool
> HE CANT HANDEL 65 :biggrin:  :0
> *


THATS A JOKE ,, NOT WORTH THE ENERGY :uh:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 10:41 PM~9359127
> *YES IT IS BUT MY NAME IS NICCA RAY OK
> *


YES SIR NICCA RAY :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 3 2007, 04:40 AM~9359107
> *I'm scared now. :roflmao:
> *


Your scared of money?Shit i'll take it. :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 2 2007, 08:48 PM~9359198
> *QUOTE(Pinky Bitches @ Dec 2 2007, 08:43 PM)
> just get in line fool
> HE CANT HANDEL 65 :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 08:49 PM~9359204
> *THATS A JOKE  ,, NOT WORTH THE ENERGY  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 09:49 PM~9359200
> *YOU A JOKE AND WHAT DOES BUID SHIT MEAN
> *


FLACO I THOUGHT I SHOWED YOU HOW TO SPELL? :0


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 10:49 PM~9359200
> *YOU A JOKE AND WHAT DOES BUID SHIT MEAN
> *


I MENT BUILD  WERES BOOGIE MAN WHEN I NEED HELP WITH MY SPELLING


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 09:51 PM~9359221
> *FLACO I THOUGHT I SHOWED YOU HOW TO SPELL? :0
> *


YOUR EMBARASSING ME , DONT FORGET SPELL CHECK NUUCCCAA.. :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 10:51 PM~9359221
> *FLACO I THOUGHT I SHOWED YOU HOW TO SPELL? :0
> *


I YEAH I KNOW. MAYBE IF I WOULD PAY ATTENTION MY CAR WOULD WORK AS GOOD AS YOURS :tears:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin: iv said it more than once, most of the cars you guys build are not impressive at all, sure your doing big inches, but the majority of the cars are junk, it would take me ab out 30 minutes to cut and extend lowers, add weight and remove bumpers, in my case bumper covers :biggrin: and shaaazzamm ive got a west coast style car :0 and you lose, you know you guys are the reason batteries are so high :biggrin: :biggrin: leave the lead alone,,


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 10:49 PM~9359204
> *THATS A JOKE  ,, NOT WORTH THE ENERGY  :uh:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 10:41 PM~9359128
> *SMILEY THIS FOOL YOUR BOY
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

SS you comin to casper?


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 2 2007, 09:46 PM~9359172
> *I know bro but you did say fuck the midwest so i'm  :angry:  :angry: at you. :biggrin: Tell you what you get the bottle of crown next time i see you and we can be friends agian. :biggrin:
> *


OK THEN I GOT YOU MY BOY


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 08:57 PM~9359270
> *:biggrin: iv said it more than once, most of the cars you guys build are not impressive at all, sure your doing big inches, but the majority of the  cars are junk, it would take me ab out 30 minutes to cut and extend lowers, add weight and remove bumpers, in my case bumper covers :biggrin:  and shaaazzamm ive got a west coast style car :0 and you lose,  you know you guys are the reason batteries are so high :biggrin:  :biggrin: leave the lead alone,,
> *



YOUR RIGHT A WEST COAST STYLE CAR :0 THAT DOES 65" NOW THATS IMPRESSIVE WITH THAT BIG LOCK UP


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 3 2007, 04:59 AM~9359306
> *SS you comin to casper?
> *


Don't know i was talking about it with midwest swang we'll see.When is it?


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 08:57 PM~9359270
> *:biggrin: iv said it more than once, most of the cars you guys build are not impressive at all, sure your doing big inches, but the majority of the  cars are junk, it would take me ab out 30 minutes to cut and extend lowers, add weight and remove bumpers, in my case bumper covers :biggrin:  and shaaazzamm ive got a west coast style car :0 and you lose,  you know you guys are the reason batteries are so high :biggrin:  :biggrin: leave the lead alone,,
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 10:03 PM~9359340
> *YOUR RIGHT A WEST COAST STYLE CAR  :0 THAT DOES 65" NOW THATS IMPRESSIVE WITH THAT BIG LOCK UP[/size][/color]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blackcherry 84_@Dec 3 2007, 03:27 AM~9358128
> *why wait so long lets do this shit as soon as possible!!
> *


If you do come out roll though K. C. so i can get a hopp also.







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 2 2007, 11:06 PM~9359373
> *If you do come out roll though K. C. so i can get a hopp also.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 10:03 PM~9359340
> *YOUR RIGHT A WEST COAST STYLE CAR  :0 THAT DOES 65" NOW THATS IMPRESSIVE WITH THAT BIG LOCK UP[/size][/color]
> *


wow ur not very smart are you, better go reread that :0 lets see if i extend lowers that would prob mean its going to go higher :uh: umm what do u think builder guy :biggrin: :biggrin: im just kidding about you not being smart :biggrin: but you are gona lose homie :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 2 2007, 10:03 PM~9359347
> *Don't know i was talking about it with midwest swang we'll see.When is it?
> *


feb 22-24 i think,


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 2 2007, 10:06 PM~9359373
> *If you do come out roll though K. C. so i can get a hopp also.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 2 2007, 09:06 PM~9359373
> *If you do come out roll though K. C. so i can get a hopp also.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looking good


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 11:09 PM~9359405
> *feb 22-24 i think,
> *


  I might be down for that Ill bring my piece of shit chipper down :cheesy: I might even remove the bumpers and core support so I can be like my westcoast idles. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 11:09 PM~9359405
> *feb 22-24 i think,
> *


 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 2 2007, 09:06 PM~9359373
> *If you do come out roll though K. C. so i can get a hopp also.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE 60" NOT BAD LOOKS GOOD DOING IT :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 10:12 PM~9359426
> * I might be down for that Ill bring my piece of shit chipper down  :cheesy: I might even remove the bumpers and core support so I can be like my westcoast idles.  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 thats cool :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 2 2007, 10:15 PM~9359460
> *IS THERE GOING TO BE A HOP
> *


yes sir :yes:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 11:19 PM~9359498
> *yes sir :yes:
> *


  MAY BE ILL GET MY CAR GOING BY THEN


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 10:19 PM~9359498
> *yes sir :yes:
> *


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 10:21 PM~9359511
> *ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


bring ur junk and get broke off !!


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 10:21 PM~9359511
> *ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 09:08 PM~9359390
> *wow ur not very smart are you, better go reread that :0 lets see if i extend lowers that would prob mean its going to go higher :uh:  umm what do u think builder guy :biggrin:  :biggrin: im just kidding about you not being smart :biggrin:  but you are gona lose homie :biggrin:
> *



YOUR NOT GOING NO HIGHER SO CUT THE SHIT AND IM NOT GOING 2 LOSE BECAUSE YOU WILL NOT SHOW UP AND IM VERY SMART IM SMART A ENOUG 2 NO NOT 2 LOCK UP A CAR ALL HIGH AND DO 60" WITH A 85" LOCK UP


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 10:22 PM~9359526
> *bring ur junk and get broke off !!
> *


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ YOU BORE ME :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 10:23 PM~9359530
> *YOUR NOT GOING NO HIGHER SO CUT THE SHIT AND IM NOT GOING 2 LOSE BECAUSE YOU WILL NOT SHOW UP AND IM VERY SMART IM SMART A ENOUG  2 NO NOT 2 LOCK UP A CAR ALL HIGH AND DO 60" WITH A 85" LOCK UP[/size][/color]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 3 2007, 05:17 AM~9359479
> *LOOKS LIKE 60" NOT BAD LOOKS GOOD DOING IT  :thumbsup:
> *


Damn a compliment. :biggrin: And it's around 65. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 10:23 PM~9359530
> *YOUR NOT GOING NO HIGHER SO CUT THE SHIT AND IM NOT GOING 2 LOSE BECAUSE YOU WILL NOT SHOW UP AND IM VERY SMART IM SMART A ENOUG  2 NO NOT 2 LOCK UP A CAR ALL HIGH AND DO 60" WITH A 85" LOCK UP[/size][/color]
> *


just for the record it's 72 and built 6 years ago, and if it happens I will show up, :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 2 2007, 10:25 PM~9359551
> *Damn a compliment. :biggrin: And it's around 65. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 10:23 PM~9359538
> *ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ  YOU BORE ME :0
> *


but yet your still here, just log off :0


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 10:27 PM~9359573
> *but yet your still here, just log off :0
> *


THIS TOPIC WAS BETTER WHEN YOU WERENT HERE :cheesy:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 2 2007, 09:25 PM~9359551
> *Damn a compliment. :biggrin: And it's around 65. :biggrin:
> *


IM NOT A HATER JUST GIVING YOU A THUMBS UP LIKE I SAID LOOKS GOOD 2 ME :biggrin:


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

shit if i can have my grandprix done by then i'll be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 10:31 PM~9359600
> *THIS TOPIC WAS BETTER WHEN YOU WERENT HERE  :cheesy:
> *


u still here?


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

man these west coast dudes have so much weight in the trunk I can hit the bumper 5 times to there 1 and do more inches that shit ant hopping :thumbsdown:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 09:25 PM~9359558
> *just for the record it's 72 and built 6 years ago, and if it happens I will show up,  :0
> *


6 YRS AGO MAN YOU DOING BAD 72" BRING IT 2 ME IM GOING 2 HELP YOUR CHIPPIN ASS DO 85" 0R 98"


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 2 2007, 09:34 PM~9359631
> *man these west coast dudes have so much weight in the trunk I can hit the bumper 5 times to there 1 and do more inches that shit ant hopping  :thumbsdown:
> *



YOUR RIGHT NOW GO 2 POST YOUR RIDES CHEERLEADER


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 11:31 PM~9359603
> *IM NOT A HATER JUST GIVING YOU A THUMBS UP LIKE I SAID LOOKS GOOD 2 ME  :biggrin:
> *


DAMM FINALY THE" CHIPPER D "GIVES A COMPLIMENT :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 2 2007, 10:34 PM~9359631
> *man these west coast dudes have so much weight in the trunk I can hit the bumper 5 times to there 1 and do more inches that shit ant hopping  :thumbsdown:
> *


MAN FUCK YOU WE ARE THE SHIT AND YOU NO THIS MAN YOU CANT SEE THE WEST COST :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 10:35 PM~9359644
> *6 YRS AGO MAN YOU DOING BAD 72" BRING IT 2 ME IM GOING 2 HELP YOUR CHIPPIN ASS DO 85" 0R 98"
> *


if i wanted it to go higher, it would be there, its fine right where its at, no need for change :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 10:35 PM~9359644
> *6 YRS AGO MAN YOU DOING BAD 72" BRING IT 2 ME IM GOING 2 HELP YOUR CHIPPIN ASS DO 85" 0R 98"
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 2 2007, 09:37 PM~9359660
> *DAMM FINALY THE" CHIPPER D "GIVES A COMPLIMENT :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 11:37 PM~9359664
> *MAN FUCK YOU WE ARE THE SHIT AND YOU NO THIS MAN YOU CANT SEE THE WEST COST :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I NO I CANT SEE IT ITS TO FAR AWAY :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

but u will still lose n inches


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 2 2007, 10:39 PM~9359690
> *I NO I CANT SEE IT ITS TO FAR AWAY :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AND YOU NEVER WILL YOU BUT WE WILL SEE YOU GUY`S THER ONE DAY DONT TRIP


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 09:38 PM~9359671
> *if i wanted it to go higher, it would be there, its fine right where its at, no need for change :biggrin:
> *



IF YOU WANT 2 FUCK WITH ME YOU WILL NEED A LOT OF WEIGHT AND YOU WILL NEED 2 MAKE A LOT OF CHANGES


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

man west coat all day homie you cant serve the home of the lowr iders :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: midwest


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Bring me a single pump and I will show you cheerleader dont be bringing no weight wagon


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Dec 2 2007, 09:43 PM~9359722
> *man west coat all day homie you cant serve the home of the lowr iders :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: midwest
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 10:41 PM~9359709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM IT BEAVER BOY YOU NO HOW WE DO IT WHAT`S UP WITH SOME PIC OF YOUR CAR MY BOY AND CHIPPER D CAR AND BIG JHON AND G AND JOEY MAN THER TO MANEY :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 09:41 PM~9359708
> *IF YOU WANT 2 FUCK WITH ME YOU WILL NEED A LOT OF WEIGHT AND YOU WILL NEED 2 MAKE A LOT OF CHANGES [/size][/color]
> *


 weight huh i think i'ma go fill my rack and my frame rails with cement right now


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 11:41 PM~9359707
> *AND YOU NEVER WILL YOU BUT WE WILL SEE YOU GUY`S THER ONE DAY DONT TRIP
> *


  HOMIE LET ME KNOW WHEN SO I HAVE THE BEER READY :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 2 2007, 09:43 PM~9359724
> *Bring me a single pump and I will show you cheerleader dont be bringing no weight wagon
> *



GO 2 POST YOUR RIDES FUCKING CHIPPER


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 10:41 PM~9359708
> *IF YOU WANT 2 FUCK WITH ME YOU WILL NEED A LOT OF WEIGHT AND YOU WILL NEED 2 MAKE A LOT OF CHANGES [/size][/color]
> *


trust me homie, i dont use weight, and what i bring will be well over what ur doin, but im looking forward to it, so i hope this happens but well see what comes of it


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

OK IM HERE WHO WANTS SOME!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83 grandprix_@Dec 2 2007, 09:44 PM~9359737
> *weight huh i think i'ma go fill my rack and my frame rails with cement right now
> *



SMART MAN LETS DO THIS


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 10:44 PM~9359735
> *DAM IT BEAVER BOY YOU NO HOW WE DO IT WHAT`S UP WITH SOME PIC OF YOUR CAR MY BOY AND CHIPPER D CAR AND BIG JHON AND G AND JOEY  MAN THER TO MANEY :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 09:47 PM~9359756
> *GO 2 POST YOUR RIDES FUCKING CHIPPER [/size][/color]
> *


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 2 2007, 10:48 PM~9359768
> *OK IM HERE WHO WANTS SOME!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 10:41 PM~9359709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice linc looks like 60


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 09:48 PM~9359763
> *trust me homie, i dont use weight, and what i bring will be well over what ur doin, but im looking forward to it,  so i hope this happens but well see what comes of it
> *



I NO YOU DONT HAVE WEIGHT YOU DONT NEED WEIGHT 2 DO 65" OR 72" AS YOU SAY


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 09:50 PM~9359781
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: SOME CHE CHES I MEEN!!!</span>


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 10:48 PM~9359769
> *SMART MAN LETS DO THIS[/size][/color]
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 10:51 PM~9359785
> *I NO YOU DONT HAVE WEIGHT YOU DONT NEED WEIGHT 2 DO 65" OR 72" AS YOU SAY[/size][/color]
> *


that's a good one , i actually laughed out loud damnit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 10:44 PM~9359735
> *DAM IT BEAVER BOY YOU NO HOW WE DO IT WHAT`S UP WITH SOME PIC OF YOUR CAR MY BOY AND CHIPPER D CAR AND BIG JHON AND G AND JOEY  MAN THER TO MANEY :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


HOWDY MY NIGS .... :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 2 2007, 11:48 PM~9359768
> *OK IM HERE WHO WANTS SOME!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


WRONG TOPIC THE GOODTIMES TOPIC IS IN THE CAR CLUB SECTION :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 2 2007, 09:53 PM~9359814
> *WRONG TOPIC THE GOODTIMES TOPIC IS IN THE CAR CLUB SECTION  :biggrin:
> *


IM NOT GOOD TIMES HOME BOY GET IT RIGHT ITS JUST US!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 09:53 PM~9359801
> *that's a good one , i actually laughed out loud damnit :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



THATS THE SAME SHIT I DID WHEN YOU SAID YOUR CAR DOES 72"


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 10:41 PM~9359709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MIDWEST WHAT YOU GOT ON THIS HA SHIT AND NO WAIT AND IT TAKE`S 2 LIKE`S PULL UP TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS ALL DAY LONG :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 2 2007, 09:53 PM~9359814
> *WRONG TOPIC THE GOODTIMES TOPIC IS IN THE CAR CLUB SECTION  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 2 2007, 10:53 PM~9359814
> *WRONG TOPIC THE GOODTIMES TOPIC IS IN THE CAR CLUB SECTION  :biggrin:
> *


HEY YOUR GOING TO SCARE THE MID WAY CROWD AWAY KILLER ! :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

dont get mad becouse my shit hops and its clean and it has all the bumpers and your belongs in the junk yard


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 10:54 PM~9359819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dude its stuck :uh: :uh: um thats not hopping , there's gotta be some rules, good lord :uh: :uh:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 10:54 PM~9359819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 09:56 PM~9359839
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 2 2007, 09:55 PM~9359830
> *IM NOT GOOD TIMES HOME BOY GET IT RIGHT ITS JUST US!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 2 2007, 10:55 PM~9359830
> *IM NOT GOOD TIMES HOME BOY GET IT RIGHT ITS JUST US!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 11:56 PM~9359839
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *











WHAT YOU :roflmao: AT


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 09:54 PM~9359819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS 2 MUCH 4 THEIS GUYS WHAT ARE YOU DOING


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 2 2007, 09:59 PM~9359867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 10:56 PM~9359837
> *MIDWEST WHAT YOU GOT ON THIS HA SHIT AND NO WAIT AND IT TAKE`S 2 LIKE`S PULL UP TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS ALL DAY LONG :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


well it should only take 2 hits, its all aluminum and plastic and a trunk full of weight :biggrin: jk looks good, double ?


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 10:59 PM~9359869
> *THATS 2 MUCH 4 THEIS GUYS WHAT ARE YOU DOING
> *


JUST SHUTTING THEM DOWN FOR THE NIGHT ,..... BOOGIE MANS ON THE PROWL :uh:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 2 2007, 09:57 PM~9359847
> *dont get mad becouse my shit hops and its clean and it has all the bumpers and your belongs in the junk yard
> *



WHAT IS THAT CAR ON YOUR PIC A 1965 0R A 1966 THATS THE BOTTOM OF THE FOOD CHAIN NOW THAT IS THE JUNCK YARD CAR


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 10:02 PM~9359897
> *JUST SHUTTING THEM DOWN FOR THE NIGHT ,.....  BOOGIE MANS ON THE PROWL  :uh:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 11:02 PM~9359897
> *JUST SHUTTING THEM DOWN FOR THE NIGHT ,.....   BOOGIE MANS ON THE PROWL  :uh:
> *


dude its stuck :uh:at like75 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 2 2007, 09:59 PM~9359867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC NOW SHOW THE 1 OF MY DICK CHEERLEADER


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 11:01 PM~9359893
> *well it should only take 2 hits, its all aluminum and plastic and a trunk full of weight :biggrin: jk looks good, double ?
> *


NOP SINGEL AND MY CAR IS A LOT BIGER THEN YOUR CAR COME ON :0 :0 :0


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 2 2007, 11:55 PM~9359830
> *IM NOT GOOD TIMES HOME BOY GET IT RIGHT ITS JUST US!!!!
> *


I KNOW ITS JUST US HOMIE the MID & the WEST = JUST US :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 2 2007, 11:03 PM~9359911
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :cheesy:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

It a 68 what you go a 200$ g body


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 2 2007, 10:04 PM~9359922
> *I KNOW ITS JUST US HOMIE the MID & the WEST = JUSTUS :biggrin:
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :banghead: :banghead: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 11:04 PM~9359915
> *dude its stuck :uh:at like75 :0
> *


IT S A PIC NOT A VIDEO DICK!!!!!! :


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 2 2007, 10:05 PM~9359936
> *It a 68 what you go a 200$ g body
> *


I GOT A 62 CHEVY THAT WILL BRAKE THAT ASS!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 3 2007, 12:04 AM~9359919
> *NICE PIC NOW SHOW THE 1 OF MY DICK CHEERLEADER
> *


:angry:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 11:04 PM~9359920
> *NOP SINGEL AND MY CAR IS A LOT BIGER THEN YOUR CAR COME ON  :0  :0  :0
> *


no i like it, especially single, high50's or is it hittin 60?


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 2 2007, 11:04 PM~9359922
> *I KNOW ITS JUST US HOMIE the MID & the WEST = JUST US :biggrin:
> *


OH NO HE DIDNT !!! :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> *IT S A PIC NOT A VIDEO DICK!!!!!! *


: 


the ground is pulled dick


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 2 2007, 10:05 PM~9359936
> *It a 68 what you go a 200$ g body
> *



68 MAN GO SLAP YOUR SELF GO GET A 1957 1958 1959 1960 1961 1962 1963 1964 WHAT A ASS HOLE


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 11:06 PM~9359945
> *IT S A PIC  NOT A VIDEO  DICK!!!!!! :
> *


no it;'s not, it's stuck DICK, look at the pic see something there hangin on the tailgate :0 ha ha gotcha bitch :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 3 2007, 12:06 AM~9359944
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


i know loco :loco:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 11:04 PM~9359915
> *dude its stuck :uh:at like75 :0
> *


MORE LIKE 95" INCHES 
BUT YOU WOULDNT NO NOTHING ABOUT THAT


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 11:06 PM~9359945
> *IT S A PIC  NOT A VIDEO  DICK!!!!!! :
> *


no it;'s not, it's stuck DICK, look at the pic see something there hangin on the tailgate :0 ha ha gotcha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

WTF


View My Video


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 11:07 PM~9359963
> *no i like it, especially single, high50's or is it hittin 60?
> *


TRY 65 THAT`S ALL AND I DRIVE IT EVERY WHER EVEN OUT THER IF YOU WONT :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 11:10 PM~9360012
> *WTF
> View My Video
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 2 2007, 10:09 PM~9359996
> *i know loco  :loco:
> *


ARE U STUPI







D OR SOMETHING GO EAT ASS!!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 10:10 PM~9360012
> *MAN THIS 68 IS A SHIT BUCKET </span>*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 10:10 PM~9360012
> *WTF
> View My Video
> *


 :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 11:10 PM~9360012
> *WTF
> View My Video
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 11:10 PM~9360014
> *TRY 65 THAT`S ALL AND I DRIVE IT EVERY WHER EVEN OUT THER IF YOU WONT :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


nice, and a driver even nicer :biggrin: oh and i will :0


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 3 2007, 12:12 AM~9360028
> *ARE U STUPI
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: 
and i thought your name was happy they should call you meanie


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

MATDOGG SE I TOLD YOU 2 GO 2 POST YOUR RIDES


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 11:14 PM~9360056
> *:0
> nice, and a driver  even nicer :biggrin: oh and i will :0
> *


YUP THAT TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS FOR YOU :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

im out see yall tomarow, :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 10:19 PM~9360095
> *im out see yall tomarow,  :biggrin:
> *


ME 2 IM OUT


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

you got me 50 s ant good for a street car i will go take the bumpers off put some weight in the trunk then i will be hopping


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 2 2007, 11:23 PM~9360134
> *you got me 50 s ant good for a street car i will go take the bumpers off put some weight in the trunk then i will be hopping
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

just got back where were we


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 2 2007, 11:31 PM~9360190
> *just got back where were we
> *


DONT WORY MY BOY WE GOT THAT ASS HOW WAS THE CHAW MY BOY


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 10:33 PM~9360206
> *DONT WORY MY BOY WE GOT THAT ASS HOW WAS THE CHAW MY BOY
> *


chip fest could of swore i was in the midwest


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 2 2007, 11:34 PM~9360209
> *chip fest could of swore i was in the midwest
> *


DAM IT SO NOTHING GOOD TONIGHT


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 2 2007, 10:37 PM~9360234
> *DAM IT SO NOTHING GOOD TONIGHT
> *


chale


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 2 2007, 11:38 PM~9360242
> *chale
> *


FUCK IT MY BOY AM OUT WE GOT THAT ASS TONIGHT MY BOY CANT NO ONE SEE TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS MY BOY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

TAHAT A GIRL CAR


> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 2 2007, 11:23 PM~9360134
> *you got me 50 s ant good for a street car i will go take the bumpers off put some weight in the trunk then i will be hopping
> *


 : : : : :


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

YOU ARE A JOKE....................


> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 11:19 PM~9360095
> *im out see yall tomarow,  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 3 2007, 12:07 AM~9359956
> *I GOT A 62 CHEVY THAT WILL BRAKE THAT ASS!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


spell check-------BREAK NOT BRAKE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

We are down for sure have a Dancer and hopster


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 3 2007, 05:54 AM~9359819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We built this 5 years ago and it stuck at high inches,but out here people don't do that stuck shit no more s if we ever hopp leave the stuck hoppers out west. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 05:31 PM~9355788
> *ha ha, just getting tired of all the fighting, but i guess it might take the fun out of all the shit talking,  :0 just want to hear what everyone thinks for real
> *


yup me too thats why I am tring to sell the caddy.it ain't fun any more just people tring to fight and all and I ain't young any more LOL but it sounds like a good idea.godd luck with it


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 3 2007, 12:02 AM~9359903
> *WHAT IS THAT CAR ON YOUR PIC A 1965 0R A 1966 THATS THE BOTTOM OF THE FOOD CHAIN NOW THAT IS THE JUNCK YARD CAR[/size][/color]
> *


 I WONT EVEN TAKE THAT CAR FOR MY YARD :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 2 2007, 07:18 PM~9358016
> *they dont wanna see you dog  im on my way to your pad so we can go to the shaw while the midwest is gonna go tip some cows over :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 2 2007, 08:14 PM~9358726
> *We won't take our bumpers off and add weight because we can't make shit hit without it. :0
> *


Yes you do :biggrin:


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

FUCK IT..looks to be a waste of time.. :scrutinize:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

this shit is funny. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88LOW4LIFE_@Dec 3 2007, 09:39 AM~9361965
> *FUCK IT..looks to be a waste of time.. :scrutinize:
> *


yes their not going to go outside of vegas, todd's the only one that will do that :biggrin: but who cares :uh:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Would be nice if we could come together.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E_@Dec 3 2007, 11:25 AM~9362208
> *Would be nice if we could come together.
> *


I FEEL YOU ON THAT ONE.. GOT TO START WITHIN YOUR CLUB FIRST :biggrin: :0


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Dec 3 2007, 12:45 AM~9360298
> *  TAHAT A GIRL CAR
> :  :  :  :  :
> *


ITS THAT HOMIE GET IT RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 06:48 PM~9357031
> *:roflmao: Dont be scurrred your one coast were half of a country  :cheesy: It could be done
> *


 WELL COME ON DOWN.. IM DOWN FOR THAT..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

J you can't leave well enough alone :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 10:41 PM~9359709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 3 2007, 11:11 AM~9362115
> *yes their not going to go outside of vegas, todd's the only one that will do that :biggrin:  but who cares  :uh:
> *


DONT FORGET NENE..he did come to michigan with todd..but like u said who cares


----------



## MIDWESTJP (Jul 29, 2006)

ARE WE TALKING BOUT THE MIDWEST WITOUT MIDWEST JT AKA NAPTOWNSOUTHSIDIN


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88LOW4LIFE_@Dec 3 2007, 01:14 AM~9360982
> *spell check-------BREAK NOT BRAKE
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 3 2007, 07:49 AM~9361477
> *We built this 5 years ago and it stuck at high inches,but out here people don't do that stuck shit no more s if we ever hopp leave the stuck hoppers out west. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 HOMEBOY IF IT WASNT FOR THE WEST YOU WOULDNT EVEN BE LOWRIDING !!THE WEST STARTED THIS SHIT YOU FOLLOWED IT


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0  :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh:


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 3 2007, 11:40 AM~9363145
> *HOMEBOY IF IT WASNT FOR THE WEST YOU WOULDNT EVEN BE LOWRIDING !!
> *


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 3 2007, 12:40 PM~9363145
> *HOMEBOY IF IT WASNT FOR THE WEST YOU WOULDNT EVEN BE LOWRIDING. THE WEST STARTED THIS SHIT REMEMBER THAT YOU FOLLOWED IT!!
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Dec 3 2007, 12:14 PM~9362591
> *WELL COME ON DOWN.. IM DOWN FOR THAT..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Shit like I said switchman I aint never ran from a hop yet and dont plan on it  And if I had money like you I would gladly drive out to LA to hop, But since I dont looks like your gonna have to make the trip Ill give ya my address you can do a cross country house call Bring the video crew  :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 3 2007, 12:40 PM~9363145
> *HOMEBOY IF IT WASNT FOR THE WEST YOU WOULDNT EVEN BE LOWRIDING !!THE WEST STARTED THIS SHIT YOU FOLLOWED IT
> *


well thanks :thumbsup: :uh:


----------



## SixTreDippa313 (Nov 15, 2006)

Midwest Detroit the murda mitten Dirty glove whateva you want to call us we aint neva scared.We thank the westcoast and respect ya'll for the lowriding lifestyle and we love it so why we can't get a respectful call out without all this name calling.Midwest till the death.

All my midwest homies hold yo head up we gone make us happen first then worry bout other muthafuckas.


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

this is why my page says team midwest. you know im down. and my boy pat burke says he got something in 08.


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 3 2007, 03:31 PM~9364467
> *well thanks :thumbsup:  :uh:
> *


dont trip girl!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Im ready for round 2 just fixed me up a crown and coke took some ludes and im ready to e bang :0 :0 :0 DING DING


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 3 2007, 07:40 PM~9363145
> *HOMEBOY IF IT WASNT FOR THE WEST YOU WOULDNT EVEN BE LOWRIDING !!THE WEST STARTED THIS SHIT YOU FOLLOWED IT
> *


No shit,because i first saw low-lows down south in texas back when i was just a kid.And then i moved up to K C and had my first low-low built,all with out ever even hearing of a westcoast ride. :0 And just so you know homeboy i beat alot of west coast rides in my class the last 3 years at the supershow :0 :0 :0 ,so i'll let you in on alittle secret it aint what coast you from it's what you have to bring to the table.and i've proven i can hang.PS theres alot of crappy cars out there just like there is out here so don't get it twisted. :0 :0 :0 :0 I'm majestics homeboy and we are on top all over the U S,you will see what K.C MAJESTICS have this year and i promise i'll go out that way then we'll see if you can hang. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88'Chevy Rider_@Dec 3 2007, 11:41 PM~9365059
> *Midwest Detroit the murda mitten Dirty glove whateva you want to call us we aint neva scared.We thank the westcoast and respect ya'll for the lowriding lifestyle and we love it so why we can't get a respectful call out without all this name calling.Midwest till the death.
> 
> All my midwest homies hold yo head up we gone make us happen first then worry bout other muthafuckas.
> *


x2 thats cool they don't have to respect us my crew we'll have something to go out there this year with and we'll take our respect. :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AIWOLVERINE_@Dec 3 2007, 06:14 AM~9361364
> *We are down for sure have a Dancer and hopster
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 3 2007, 08:29 PM~9366291
> *x2 thats cool they don't have to respect us my crew we'll have something to go out there this year with and we'll take our respect. :biggrin:
> *


Is there any room on the 3 car hauler???? :cheesy:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by 88LOW4LIFE_@Dec 3 2007, 10:52 AM~9362807
> *DONT FORGET NENE..he did come to michigan with todd..but like u said who cares
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88LOW4LIFE_@Dec 3 2007, 06:52 PM~9362807
> *DONT FORGET NENE..he did come to michigan with todd..but like u said who cares
> *


He meant to say the MAJESTICS are the only ones that will come out. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 4 2007, 02:31 AM~9366310
> *Is there any room on the 3 car hauler????  :cheesy:
> *


Lets do this,we'll build a junk hopper real quick that sticks at 100 and go out there. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

I don't think anyone would dispute the fact that the Westcoast brought lowriding to the forefront. Thats a fact. Look at the quality of cars coming from clubs such as Lyfestyles, Supernaturals, Groupe, the list goes on. From paint to chrome to the quality of the build, the Westcoast seems saturated with quality lows.

However, it seems when talking about hoppers, the West seems to have a different take on things. I personaly don't care to see a car thats jacked to the sky in the back that doesn't lay out that the wheels aren't even close to the center of the wheel wells the front bumper is nonexisting, its weighted, and it hops slow as a motherfucker. To me it means nothing. I would rather see imports race. I don't care that it has chrome, the bellys done, the paint is wet, it still looks like a bucket.

To me they should have spent the extra time and $ in engineering. 

I guess I would rather see, and I would respect more, a ride that lays out wheels centered, all parts on (bumper) candy chrome and clean hitting 70" than any jackass clown car stuck at 90+. 

my couple pennies, have at it.


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 3 2007, 06:36 PM~9366363
> *Lets do this,we'll build a junk hopper real quick that sticks at 100 and go out there. :0  :biggrin:
> *


i found a junker for you handle it












real nice


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Dec 3 2007, 08:39 PM~9366385
> *I don't think anyone would dispute the fact that the Westcoast brought lowriding to the forefront. Thats a fact. Look at the quality of cars coming from clubs such as Lyfestyles, Supernaturals, Groupe, the list goes on. From paint to chrome to the quality of the build, the Westcoast seems saturated with quality lows.
> 
> However, it seems when talking about hoppers, the West seems to have a different take on things. I personaly don't care to see a car thats jacked to the sky in the back that doesn't lay out that the wheels aren't even close to the center of the wheel wells the front bumper is nonexisting, its weighted, and it hops slow as a motherfucker. To me it means nothing. I would rather see imports race. I don't care that it has chrome, the bellys done, the paint is wet, it still looks like a bucket.
> ...


You are beating a dead horse Randy. :biggrin: We will just keep doing our thing and they can do theirs, because we both know I WILL NEVER BUILD THAT BULLSHIT. :0


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 3 2007, 08:36 PM~9366363
> *Lets do this,we'll build a junk hopper real quick that sticks at 100 and go out there. :0  :biggrin:
> *


Damn is this what lowriding has come to???  Since when has junk yard G bodies became the desirable car to look up to. I wish shit would go back to the oldschool before this retarded shit ever existed once you seen one of them stuck cars you seen em all :uh: And I know the owner of that blue cutty with no grills didnt call my car the chippin piece of shit did he?


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 3 2007, 09:42 PM~9366412
> *You are beating a dead horse Randy. :biggrin:  We will just keep doing our thing and they can do theirs, because we both know I WILL NEVER BUILD THAT BULLSHIT. :0
> *


O I know, I just HAD to speak on it.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 3 2007, 09:40 PM~9366396
> *i found a junker for you handle it
> 
> 
> ...


Please Tell me your not calling that caddy a junker? :uh:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Dec 3 2007, 08:45 PM~9366439
> *O I know, I just HAD to speak on it.
> *


It's much easier to be like everyone else. :0


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

By the way, J, the name to this thread is kinda gay as a mothafucka!


PLEASE, O< PLEASE can we cum together!

LOL, your a jackass!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

MATDOGG GO 2 POST YOUR RIDES FUCKING CHIP SHIT


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)

all this woofin going on y...can't we just hop kick smoke  a blunt ,drink a beer just chill and shot the $hit???


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 02:40 AM~9366396
> *i found a junker for you handle it
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats not our car bro,but maybe he'll let us work on it ,it will fit right in over there. :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:j/k


You got me on that one dogg. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 4 2007, 02:42 AM~9366413
> *Damn is this what lowriding has come to???   Since when has junk yard G bodies became the desirable car to look up to. I wish shit would go back to the oldschool before this retarded shit ever existed once you seen one of them stuck cars you seen em all  :uh: And I know the owner of that blue cutty with no grills didnt call my car the chippin piece of shit did he?
> *


Only thing worse then that is if it has a v6 in it. :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

lol :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Dec 4 2007, 02:45 AM~9366446
> *Please Tell me your not calling that caddy a junker? :uh:
> *


No he's talking about the regal.


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 2 2007, 08:22 PM~9357392
> *your avitar :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Your avitar :roflmao: :roflmao: another sign of your lack of efficient funds to build anything but a piece of shit busted junkyard car :uh: You guys should start a JUNKYARD WARS video cause you aint lowridin anymore :0


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 08:08 PM~9357250
> *THATS CAUSE YOU AINT GOT WHAT IT TAKES TO BE A BIG DOG :cheesy: RUFF  RUFF
> *


FUCK what your doin this View My Video is lowridin get back to the roots. If it dont drive push that bitch to the scrap yard :yes:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 3 2007, 06:59 PM~9366576
> *No he's talking about the regal.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 3 2007, 07:12 PM~9366697
> *Your avitar  :roflmao:  :roflmao: another sign of your lack of efficient funds to build anything but a piece of shit busted junkyard car  :uh: You guys should start a JUNKYARD WARS video cause you aint lowridin anymore  :0
> *


come see me chipper


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 3 2007, 09:32 PM~9366907
> *come see me chipper
> 
> 
> ...


With which one of my oldschools chipper my duece vert or my ace bubble? :uh:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 3 2007, 07:12 PM~9366697
> *Your avitar  :roflmao:  :roflmao: another sign of your lack of efficient funds to build anything but a piece of shit busted junkyard car  :uh: You guys should start a JUNKYARD WARS video cause you aint lowridin anymore  :0
> *


come on homie


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 3 2007, 07:12 PM~9366697
> *Your avitar  :roflmao:  :roflmao: another sign of your lack of efficient funds to build anything but a piece of shit busted junkyard car  :uh: You guys should start a JUNKYARD WARS video cause you aint lowridin anymore  :0
> *


bring it homie











yeah ***** :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

all blued up chipper we stay west fool


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 3 2007, 09:38 PM~9366961
> *all blued up chipper  we stay west fool
> *


You can keep your west shit and your buckled ass quarter panel on the four.  Ive been out west homie to crenshaw and the whole bit and never been talked to with the disrespect of you fools last night by any real rider  Talkin a little shit is fun but bitch shit is another storey


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 3 2007, 07:43 PM~9366998
> *You can keep your west shit and your buckled ass quarter panel on the four.   Ive been out west homie to crenshaw and the whole bit and never been talked to with the disrespect of you fools last night by any real rider   Talkin a little shit is fun  but bitch shit is another storey
> *



break it down homie nice


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 3 2007, 07:43 PM~9366998
> *You can keep your west shit and your buckled ass quarter panel on the four.   Ive been out west homie to crenshaw and the whole bit and never been talked to with the disrespect of you fools last night by any real rider   Talkin a little shit is fun  but bitch shit is another storey
> *


west coast 1
mid pest 0


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 3 2007, 09:46 PM~9367026
> *west coast 1
> mid pest    0
> *


You didnt win yet :cheesy:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 08:31 PM~9358176
> *MUTHA FUCKER WHO DO YOU THINK PICKS  IT?  WITH OUT THE ******* YOU AINT SHIT  :biggrin:
> *


this is some dumb ass shit 



i can't all you fools running your mouth about the mid west in do time you will be living in the mid west
















AS SOON AS CALI FALLS OFF IN TO THE FUCKIN OCEAN LOL



I GUESS I WILL GO FINISH READING THIS DUMB ASS SHIT LOL


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 2 2007, 07:03 PM~9357188
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :werd:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Dec 3 2007, 07:53 PM~9367093
> *this is some dumb ass shit
> i can't all you fools running your mouth about the mid west in do time you will be living in the mid west
> AS SOON AS CALI FALLS OFF IN TO THE FUCKIN OCEAN LOL
> ...


EAT ASS


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 3 2007, 08:57 PM~9367146
> *EAT ASS
> *


what it do my boy


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

nice 


































front bumper :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Dec 3 2007, 07:53 PM~9367093
> *this is some dumb ass shit
> i can't all you fools running your mouth about the mid west in do time you will be living in the mid west
> AS SOON AS CALI FALLS OFF IN TO THE FUCKIN OCEAN LOL
> ...



SS SWANGIN WHAT A ASSHOLE 2 JUMP A SS CAPRICE SLASH TAXI WITH GUCCI INTEIROR


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 3 2007, 09:00 PM~9367185
> *nice
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Dec 3 2007, 07:59 PM~9367170
> *what it do my boy
> *



FUCKING WITH THEIS MIDWEST GIRLS


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 3 2007, 09:02 PM~9367219
> *FUCKING WITH THEIS MIDWEST GIRLS[/color]
> *


who orange butlas is that


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 3 2007, 08:00 PM~9367185
> *nice
> 
> 
> ...



I THOUGHT YOU GUYS DONT TAKE YOUR BUMPERS OFF AND YOU GUYS DONT FUCK WITH V6 YOU PUNKS LIED 2 ME


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 3 2007, 10:02 PM~9367219
> *FUCKING WITH THEIS MIDWEST GIRLS[/color]
> *


Sqash this shit are you comin out to that midwest BBQ???????


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Dec 3 2007, 08:04 PM~9367243
> *who orange butlas is that
> *



IT WAS THE OLD MAN FROM GOOD TIME CAR AND THEN THE MIDWEST FUCKERS BOUGHT IT


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

*THIS IS HOW WE DO IT*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 3 2007, 08:05 PM~9367250
> *Sqash this shit are you comin out to that midwest BBQ???????
> *



YES I AM AND IM NOT GOING 2 BRING THE CHIPS BECAUSE YOU GUYS HAVE CARS THAT CHIP SO I NO YOU GUYS HAVE THE 1 YOU CAN EAT


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

*THIS IS HOW WE DO IT*
[/quote]

What 10 cars and two bumpers :dunno:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 3 2007, 09:08 PM~9367294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats footage


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 3 2007, 10:10 PM~9367309
> *YES I AM AND IM NOT GOING 2 BRING THE CHIPS BECAUSE YOU GUYS HAVE CARS THAT CHIP SO I NO YOU GUYS HAVE THE 1 YOU CAN EAT[/size][/color]
> *


Thats good we can all slap out meat on your grill :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 













Midwest 1 

Westcoast 0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 3 2007, 08:08 PM~9367294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 3 2007, 10:12 PM~9367355
> *WHATS UP MIDWEST CANT SAY SHIT NOW
> *


I think SHIT is the correct word!!! :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 3 2007, 08:11 PM~9367322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MIDWEST POST UP YOU GUYS CHIPERS NOW


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 3 2007, 08:12 PM~9367348
> *Thats good we can all slap out meat on your grill  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> Midwest    1
> 
> ...



IF YOUR CALLING MY DICK A GRILL THEN I GUESS THATS HOW YOU FILL :thumbsdown:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 10:54 PM~9359819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WOULD LIKE TO SEE THIS ELCO LAYED OUT AND WHEELS IN THE CENTER 
NOT UNDER THE BACK BUMPER :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 3 2007, 09:08 PM~9367294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT`S GOING ON MY BOY`S :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

*HERES SOME MORE PIC*


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 3 2007, 09:28 PM~9367580
> *HERES SOME MORE PIC
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 3 2007, 08:28 PM~9367573
> *WHAT`S GOING ON MY BOY`S :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



:buttkick: :buttkick: YOU NO WHATS GOING ON MY BOY


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 3 2007, 09:34 PM~9367644
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  YOU NO WHATS GOING ON MY BOY[/size][/color]
> *


THAT`S RIGHT FUCK THEM IT`S ALL ABOUT THE WEST COST ALL DAY LONG AND DONT FOR GET TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 3 2007, 08:35 PM~9367657
> *
> 
> 
> ...



JOE YOU RAN THEIS GIRLS OF MAN IM OUT BE BACK IN A FEW


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 3 2007, 09:36 PM~9367665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 MAN MY BOY`S YOUR KILLING THEM :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 3 2007, 09:35 PM~9367657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STOP IT MY BOY`S THER GOING TO :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 3 2007, 09:47 PM~9367768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 NOT AGEN MY BOY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

*OK IM DONE FOR NOW BUT THIS IS HOW WE GET DOWN*


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 3 2007, 09:50 PM~9367802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 3 2007, 08:29 PM~9366872
> *FUCK what your doin this View My Video is lowridin get back to the roots. If it dont drive push that bitch to the scrap yard  :yes:
> *


44" FUCKEN INCHES 

WAY TO MAKE A POINT :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

point blank .midwest aint got shit,,except for my boys in the the big m,, :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

WHAT`S UP MY BOY`S :wave: :wave:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

west 100
mid west 0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 3 2007, 09:57 PM~9367877
> *point blank .midwest aint got shit,,except for my boys in the the big m,, :biggrin:
> *


fuck that even them rich even them


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 3 2007, 09:57 PM~9367877
> *point blank .midwest aint got shit,,except for my boys in the the big m,, :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 3 2007, 11:12 PM~9367348
> *Thats good we can all slap out meat on your grill  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> Midwest    1
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 SWEET


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

ay mid west ill bring the sauce for your bbq


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 3 2007, 09:58 PM~9367884
> *west 100
> mid west 0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 3 2007, 09:59 PM~9367904
> *ay mid west ill bring the sauce for your bbq
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 3 2007, 11:57 PM~9367877
> *point blank .midwest aint got shit,,except for my boys in the the big m,, :biggrin:
> *


 Not true............. I mean considering your chrome costs are about 1/10th of ours.........teams of mohows knocking out frames on assembly lines........tough to compete with that.


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 3 2007, 10:00 PM~9367914
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAMN GIVE THESE FOOLS A CHANCE TO RESPOND ......

THEIR REACHING FOR THE ARCHIVE PHOTOS ..... :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

in yo asssssss :0 fallin back down ouch


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 12:04 AM~9367954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Still not high enough.............


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 3 2007, 09:59 PM~9367893
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP NICCCCAAAA , WHAT UP TEAM HOW HIGH / ALL STARS


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 3 2007, 10:03 PM~9367942
> *DAMN    GIVE THESE FOOLS A CHANCE TO RESPOND ......
> 
> THEIR REACHING FOR THE ARCHIVE  PHOTOS  ..... :biggrin:
> *


DAM IT LIKE THAT MY BOY


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 09:05 PM~9367957
> *Still not high enough.............
> *


i am though


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 12:06 AM~9367970
> *i am though
> *


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 3 2007, 10:05 PM~9367962
> *DAM IT LIKE THAT MY BOY
> *


DAMN SKIPPY , MY BOY


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 3 2007, 10:04 PM~9367954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

aint no party like a westcoast party
cause the westcoast party dont stop


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

MAN MY BOY`S ARE WE DOEN WITH THIS PUTOS


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 3 2007, 10:18 PM~9368052
> *aint no party like a westcoast party
> cause the westcoast party dont stop
> *


THAT`S RIGHT MY BOY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 3 2007, 10:07 PM~9367982
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *










HERE COMES THE BAT SIGNAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 4 2007, 04:40 AM~9367710
> *JOE YOU RAN THEIS GIRLS OF MAN IM OUT BE BACK IN A FEW[/size][/color]
> *


Nenes car looks clean. :biggrin:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 4 2007, 12:18 AM~9368063
> *MAN MY BOY`S ARE WE DOEN WITH THIS PUTOS
> *


 So your "doen" the "putos"?.....................


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

ay roma my car is not high enough well whut do you know my boy d is gonna post pics of your definition of inches


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 4 2007, 04:12 AM~9367355
> *WHATS UP MIDWEST CANT SAY SHIT NOW
> *


I can,hit me up a can get you the hook up on some front bumpers. :biggrin:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 12:21 AM~9368086
> *ay roma my car is not high enough well whut do you know my boy d is gonna post pics of your definition of inches
> *


 Cant bro.................not yet.........  ...got a few "west coast built " cars up this way to see first. :0


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

90s unstuck..... :0 ........all I can say for now.


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 09:24 PM~9368111
> *90s unstuck..... :0 ........all I can say for now.
> *


3 words homie cold blooded riderz

:0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 4 2007, 04:28 AM~9367580
> *HERES SOME MORE PIC
> 
> 
> ...











Thats what i'm talking about.Post more of these.


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 3 2007, 10:18 PM~9368052
> *aint no party like a westcoast party
> cause the westcoast party dont stop
> *













TILL THE DAY WE DIE ''''''''''''' 

NEED WE SAY ANYMORE ............


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 12:31 AM~9368190
> *3 words homie  cold blooded riderz
> 
> :0
> *


 LMAO....what you do a quick search?.......... LOVEEeeeee a verbal duel.....and they are not "equipped".... to do battle shall we say. Them or thier "west coast" cars with 1" steel plated trunks...creased quarters.....and fake motors and driveshafts. 
Trust .... thier west coast hand me down_ trailor _trash wont cut it.... :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

ray ray whut up my boy :wave:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 09:34 PM~9368221
> *LMAO....what you do a quick search?.......... LOVEEeeeee a verbal duel.....and they are not "equipped".... to do battle shall we say. Them or thier "west coast" cars wiht 1" steel plates trunks...creased quarters.....and fake motors and driveshafts.
> *


i dont know just waiting for the pics myself


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 3 2007, 10:34 PM~9368225
> *ray ray whut up my boy :wave:
> *


WHAT`S UP MY BOY :wave: :wave:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 3 2007, 10:33 PM~9368213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT`S RIGHT


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 12:35 AM~9368239
> *i dont know just waiting for the pics myself
> *


 You waiting you shall....till the car is brought out.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 3 2007, 08:58 PM~9367887
> *fuck that even them rich even them
> *


I CANT TALK BAD ABOUT MY CLUB MEMBERS :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 3 2007, 09:35 PM~9368239
> *i dont know just waiting for the pics myself
> *


MIKE THIS IS ROME'S PIECE OF SHIT ASS LINCOLN, i GUESS YOUR INCHES JUST DONT MATCH HIS. THE HOMIE'S REGAL FROM COLD BLOOD RIDERS WAS NOT WORKING, AND HE STILL BEAT HIM. CHECK THIS SHIT OUT.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYCq0GS42Dk


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 4 2007, 04:01 AM~9367200
> *SS SWANGIN WHAT A ASSHOLE 2 JUMP A SS CAPRICE SLASH TAXI WITH GUCCI INTEIROR [/size][/color]
> *


You a fool bro ,you got me laughing for 2 days now. :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 3 2007, 09:38 PM~9368264
> *I CANT TALK BAD ABOUT MY CLUB MEMBERS :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 4 2007, 12:38 AM~9368267
> *
> MIKE THIS IS ROME'S PIECE OF SHIT ASS LINCOLN, i GUESS YOUR INCHES JUST DONT MATCH HIS. THE HOMIE'S REGAL FROM COLD BLOOD RIDERS WAS NOT WORKING, AND HE STILL BEAT HIM. CHECK THIS SHIT OUT.....
> 
> ...




UH.....why not post the fact that that car had 6 batteries and a stock suspension.


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 3 2007, 09:38 PM~9368267
> *
> MIKE THIS IS ROME'S PIECE OF SHIT ASS LINCOLN, i GUESS YOUR INCHES JUST DONT MATCH HIS. THE HOMIE'S REGAL FROM COLD BLOOD RIDERS WAS NOT WORKING, AND HE STILL BEAT HIM. CHECK THIS SHIT OUT.....
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
ouch i quit roma you just fucked up the game


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 10:40 PM~9368288
> *UH.....why not post the fact that that car had 6 batteries and a stock suspension.
> *


waahhhh

WANT SOME CHEESE WITH THAT WINE :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 4 2007, 04:57 AM~9367877
> *point blank .midwest aint got shit,,except for my boys in the the big m,, :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: This topic is some funny shit. :biggrin:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 12:40 AM~9368289
> *:0
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> ouch i quit roma you just fucked up the game
> *


 Yeah lets pull out a daily driver and claim its hopper...not my style.......and Dena for Life knew that shit. Doesnt he clean parking lots?.......
Plus his..."boys".......cutlass....NOT regal........._WAS_ working. Nuff said.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 09:37 PM~9368254
> *You waiting you shall....till the car is brought out.
> *



ROMA IS THAT YOUR CAR ? YES IT IS FUCKING CHIPPER GO 2 POST YOUR RIDES YOU FUCKING CHEERLEADER IM OUT FUCK THIS SHIT YOU GIRLS LIE 2 MUCH


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 4 2007, 12:42 AM~9368314
> *waahhhh
> 
> WANT SOME CHEESE  WITH THAT WINE    :0
> *


 You dont strike me as the "cultured" type...judging from your previous posts....


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 10:34 PM~9368221
> *LMAO....what you do a quick search?.......... LOVEEeeeee a verbal duel.....and they are not "equipped".... to do battle shall we say. Them or thier "west coast" cars with 1" steel plated trunks...creased quarters.....and fake motors and driveshafts.
> Trust .... thier west coast hand me down trailor trash wont cut it.... :0
> *


but you cant beat us even in a dream


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 3 2007, 09:43 PM~9368323
> *ROMA IS THAT YOUR CAR ? YES IT IS FUCKING CHIPPER GO 2 POST YOUR RIDES YOU FUCKING CHEERLEADER IM OUT FUCK THIS SHIT YOU GIRLS LIE 2 MUCH[/size][/color]
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 04:58 AM~9367884
> *west 100
> mid west 0
> *


100 cars without bumpers. :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 10:44 PM~9368331
> *You dont strike me as the "cultured" type...judging from your previous posts....
> *


DONT JUDGE A BOOK BY ITS COVER , IVE BEEN TO THE NAPPY VALLEY :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 3 2007, 09:44 PM~9368332
> *but you cant beat us even in a dream
> 
> 
> ...


roma its for sale you can be the man with that not the town car taxi


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 4 2007, 12:43 AM~9368323
> *ROMA IS THAT YOUR CAR ? YES IT IS FUCKING CHIPPER GO 2 POST YOUR RIDES YOU FUCKING CHEERLEADER IM OUT FUCK THIS SHIT YOU GIRLS LIE 2 MUCH[/size][/color]
> *


 The car coming out sure as hell isnt a Lincoln .. my gaudy typing janitorial foe.
Cheerleader...................you bringing up another persons car in comparison to a "grocery getter".....only serves to cement the fact you really have nothing to say.
So post as large and birght as you want........doesnt change the facts now does it.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 3 2007, 09:44 PM~9368332
> *but you cant beat us even in a dream
> 
> 
> ...



TEAM ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH THESE ARE MY BOYS FROM THE MIDWEST SHOW SOME LOVE MY BOYS


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 10:43 PM~9368320
> *Yeah lets pull out a daily driver and claim its hopper...not my style.......and Dena for Life knew that shit. Doesnt he clean parking lots?.......
> Plus his..."boys".......cutlass....NOT regal.........WAS working. Nuff said.
> *


i got my new pumphead do you want me to come bust yo ass right now with six batt


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 3 2007, 09:47 PM~9368359
> *TEAM ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH THEIS ARE MY BOYS FROM THE MIDWEST SHOW SOME LOVE MY BOYS[/size][/color]
> *


whut cold blooded riderz you cold blooded with that mc :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 3 2007, 10:47 PM~9368359
> *TEAM ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH THESE ARE MY BOYS FROM THE MIDWEST SHOW SOME LOVE MY BOYS[/size][/color]
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 12:46 AM~9368349
> *roma its for sale you can be the man with that not the town car taxi
> *


 Why would I buy a car with a fake driveshaft...no wiring.......CRUSHED quarter panels ..... 1000lbs of weight in the trunk....and runs like a lawn mower?
THAT...is a literal west coast built car...........you can keep it.


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 3 2007, 10:46 PM~9368346
> *100 cars without bumpers. :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: COME ON MY BOY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 3 2007, 10:01 PM~9367200
> *SS SWANGIN WHAT A ASSHOLE 2 JUMP A SS CAPRICE SLASH TAXI WITH GUCCI INTEIROR [/size][/color]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 3 2007, 09:48 PM~9368366
> *i got my new pumphead do you want me to come bust yo ass right now with six batt
> *


dammit like that its 1am your time where you at roma


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 4 2007, 04:58 AM~9367887
> *fuck that even them rich even them
> *


Rich knows what we have put out, :biggrin: I know theres alot of nice hoppers out west(most are from MAJESTICS)But lets see what you got,post it up. :0 :0


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 3 2007, 10:48 PM~9368366
> *i got my new pumphead do you want me to come bust yo ass right now with six batt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DOIN THE DAMN THANG!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 4 2007, 12:48 AM~9368366
> *i got my new pumphead do you want me to come bust yo ass right now with six batt
> *


 You had better come with a different car homie.....part that shit out and then call me. Dont try to act tough over here...I will hurt your feelings.


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 3 2007, 10:47 PM~9368359
> *TEAM ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH THESE ARE MY BOYS FROM THE MIDWEST SHOW SOME LOVE MY BOYS[/size][/color]
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 3 2007, 09:46 PM~9368346
> *100 cars without bumpers. :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we got the bumpers we just melted them they in the trunk :thumbsup:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 3 2007, 10:50 PM~9368390
> *Rich knows what we have put out, :biggrin: I know theres alot of nice hoppers out west(most are from MAJESTICS)But lets see what you got,post it up. :0  :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 4 2007, 05:50 AM~9368382
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: COME ON MY BOY
> *


Not none of Our rides(majestics) right.They talking shit so can I. :biggrin:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 12:51 AM~9368401
> *we got the bumpers we just melted them they in the trunk :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 .........DAMnnnnn....that shit made me drop my key board....LMAOLMAO....


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 3 2007, 10:51 PM~9368401
> *we got the bumpers we just melted them they in the trunk :thumbsup:
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 3 2007, 10:49 PM~9368370
> *whut cold blooded riderz  you cold blooded with that mc  :thumbsup:
> *


what up homie this sucks talk all this shit but he cant do nothing with us


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

has anyone seen roma :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 3 2007, 09:53 PM~9368415
> *what up homie this sucks talk all this shit but he cant do nothing with us
> *


roma probably fell in a coma


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 3 2007, 10:52 PM~9368409
> *Not none of Our rides(majestics) right.They talking shit so can I. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 05:51 AM~9368401
> *we got the bumpers we just melted them they in the trunk :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: So thats the trick. :biggrin: I need to come and hang out with you guys.Your all crazy. :biggrin: :biggrin: This is the most fun i've had on LIL in a while. :biggrin:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 4 2007, 12:53 AM~9368415
> *what up homie this sucks talk all this shit but he cant do nothing with us
> *


 What do you mean us?............... YOU have never done anything.
Spray paint the rest of your car so it matchs the rims you did......


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 3 2007, 10:53 PM~9368423
> *has anyone seen roma :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: 

HES SICK.....


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 12:55 AM~9368433
> *roma probably fell in a coma
> *


 Trust me..........just like my dogs........ I dont quit............ever.


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 3 2007, 10:55 PM~9368436
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: So thats the trick. :biggrin: I need to come and hang out with you guys.Your all crazy. :biggrin:  :biggrin: This is the most fun i've had on LIL in a while. :biggrin:
> *


THAT`S THE WAY WE DO IT IN THE WEST MY BOY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 3 2007, 09:55 PM~9368436
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: So thats the trick. :biggrin: I need to come and hang out with you guys.Your all crazy. :biggrin:  :biggrin: This is the most fun i've had on LIL in a while. :biggrin:
> *


hit up ***** ray we stay fucking around 247
its cold right now about 70degrees


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 10:51 PM~9368394
> *You had better come with a different car homie.....part that shit out and then call me. Dont try to act tough over here...I will hurt your feelings.
> *


that was a yes or no ?????


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 09:56 PM~9368441
> *Trust me..........just like my dogs........ I dont quit............ever.
> *


but you age quick 
the sooner the better


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 3 2007, 10:57 PM~9368443
> *hit up ***** ray we stay fucking around 247
> its cold right now about 70degrees
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: ALL DAY


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 05:57 AM~9368443
> *hit up ***** ray we stay fucking around 247
> its cold right now about 70degrees
> *


I will and 70 i'll bring my swim trunks it's 30 over here. :biggrin:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 4 2007, 12:57 AM~9368444
> *that was a yes or no ?????
> *


 Take your fake ass somewhere else..............funny how your shit was for sell when I told you I was building a car just for you. 
How you..."werent hopping next year (not that you ever did)...but just and I quote......"comingclean and different"
Now you want to jump on here and act like somebody.......yawwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.
OH and by the way....your about 10 years behind me on being.."different"..


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 10:55 PM~9368437
> *What do you mean us?............... YOU have never done anything.
> Spray paint  the rest of your car so it matchs the rims you did......
> *


quit... as long as im higher is what counts


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 12:58 AM~9368449
> *but you age quick
> the sooner the better
> *


 Well....some age better than others..........


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 4 2007, 01:00 AM~9368471
> *quit... as long as im higher is what counts
> *


:twak: :nono:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

I don't feel like posting pics but someone from the midwest post all our hoppers out here front bumpers and all.I'm out for the night argue with you all westcoasters tomarrow. :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 10:01 PM~9368477
> *Well....some age better than others..........
> *


just like your wine :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 3 2007, 11:03 PM~9368492
> *I don't feel like posting pics but someone from the midwest post all our hoppers out here front bumpers and all.I'm out for the night argue with you all westcoasters tomarrow. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 3 2007, 10:38 PM~9368267
> *
> MIKE THIS IS ROME'S PIECE OF SHIT ASS LINCOLN, i GUESS YOUR INCHES JUST DONT MATCH HIS. THE HOMIE'S REGAL FROM COLD BLOOD RIDERS WAS NOT WORKING, AND HE STILL BEAT HIM. CHECK THIS SHIT OUT.....
> 
> ...



IS THAT THE BEST IN THE MID-WEST...................











MAN YOU DOING BAD.....










:thumbsdown:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 3 2007, 11:03 PM~9368492
> *I don't feel like posting pics but someone from the midwest post all our hoppers out here front bumpers and all.I'm out for the night argue with you all westcoasters tomarrow. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


ANOTHER ONE BITES THE DUST>>........ :0


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 01:04 AM~9368496
> *just like your wine :0
> *


 I dont drink...that was YOUR boy from "Nappy" valley..........even through in a little "cheese" for good measure............................


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:02 PM~9368485
> *:twak: :nono:
> *


bye roma... everybody see who fake get your income tax together and come see me in 08... no more talking


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

WHAT UP BIGFRAY..... :biggrin: THAT LICOLN LOOKS HOTTER THEN YOURS.........
















JUST PLAYING DOGGIE :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 10:00 PM~9368469
> *Take your fake ass somewhere else..............funny how your shit was for sell when I  told you I was building a car just for you.
> How you..."werent hopping next year (not that you ever did)...but just and I quote......"comingclean and different"
> Now you want to jump on here and act like somebody.......yawwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.
> ...


MAN YOU :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 2 MUCH


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 3 2007, 11:04 PM~9368496
> *just like your wine :0
> *


JUST LIKE THE CHEESE BETWWEN HIS BUTCHECKS :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 3 2007, 11:06 PM~9368524
> *MAN YOU  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: 2 MUCH
> *


right


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 3 2007, 10:05 PM~9368505
> *IS THAT THE BEST IN THE MID-WEST...................
> MAN YOU DOING BAD.....
> :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 4 2007, 01:05 AM~9368513
> *bye roma... everybody see who fake get your income tax together and come see me in 08... no more talking
> *


 Hell.......even with your "back up" you lose...............That was my daily driver with near basic setup...and my 13 yr old daughter on the switch.. VS....your lself proclaimed "HOPPER".......let me know when your free to vaccum my car.


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 3 2007, 10:08 PM~9368541
> *JUST LIKE THE CHEESE BETWWEN HIS BUTCHECKS :biggrin:
> *


spell check buttcheeks


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 4 2007, 01:09 AM~9368548
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 Done sweeping so soon?...................................


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 3 2007, 10:06 PM~9368523
> *WHAT UP BIGFRAY..... :biggrin: THAT LICOLN LOOKS HOTTER THEN YOURS.........
> JUST PLAYING DOGGIE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 



















just playin too


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

fuck all yall :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 



































puro pedo


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:09 PM~9368549
> *Hell.......even with your "back up" you lose...............That was my daily driver with near basic setup...and my 13 yr old daughter on the switch.. VS....your lself proclaimed  "HOPPER".......let me know when your free to vaccum my car.
> *


because you to scared to hit your own switch that gay.. you let your daughter get beat so you tell us your daughter is more of a man then you


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 3 2007, 11:09 PM~9368551
> *spell check buttcheeks
> *


THATS HOW THEY BE TALKING IN THE MIDWEST DOGGIE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I GOT TO SPEEL IT LIKE THAT SO THEY UNDERSTAND


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 3 2007, 11:06 PM~9368523
> *WHAT UP BIGFRAY..... :biggrin: THAT LICOLN LOOKS HOTTER THEN YOURS.........
> JUST PLAYING DOGGIE :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 4 2007, 01:12 AM~9368580
> *because you to scared to hit your own switch that gay get beat so you tell us your daughter is more of a man then you
> *


 Talk that shit later when your .."different"...shop rat...........get the hell out of here.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 10:10 PM~9368560
> *Done sweeping so soon?...................................
> *



NOT DUNE BUT STOP SUCKING MY DICK LOOK UP HERE CUMS THE SUN IT CAME UP 2 SOON :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 01:13 AM~9368589
> *THATS HOW THEY BE TALKING IN THE MIDWEST DOGGIE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I GOT TO SPEEL IT LIKE THAT SO THEY UNDERSTAND
> *


 NO not every one "be talking" like that in the midwest......... :uh:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 3 2007, 11:14 PM~9368600
> *NOT DUNE BUT STOP SUCKING MY DICK LOOK UP HERE CUMS THE SUN IT CAME UP 2 SOON[/size][/color]  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 3 2007, 11:13 PM~9368590
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:13 PM~9368596
> *Talk that shit later when your .."different"...shop rat...........get the hell out of here.
> *


you got to become a rat to beat a rat


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 3 2007, 10:13 PM~9368589
> *THATS HOW THEY BE TALKING IN THE MIDWEST DOGGIE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I GOT TO SPEEL IT LIKE THAT SO THEY UNDERSTAND
> *


palabra


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 4 2007, 01:14 AM~9368600
> *NOT DUNE BUT STOP SUCKING MY DICK LOOK UP HERE CUMS THE SUN IT CAME UP 2 SOON[/size][/color]  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 " English MFer do you speak it?"...............


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:16 PM~9368619
> *" English MFer do you speak it?"...............
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:16 PM~9368619
> *" English MFer do you speak it?"...............
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 4 2007, 01:16 AM~9368614
> *you got to become a rat to beat a rat
> *


 Naaaa........just smash thier heads.....quicker and more efficient.....DONE IT 1000 TIMES.


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 10:16 PM~9368619
> *" English MFer do you speak it?"...............
> *


 :0


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 01:18 AM~9368633
> *:0  :0
> *


 Hey....your typing is better than his................. :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:16 PM~9368619
> *" English MFer do you speak it?"...............
> *


A HOMIE WHATS A MFER


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 3 2007, 10:50 PM~9368390
> *Rich knows what we have put out, :biggrin: I know theres alot of nice hoppers out west(most are from MAJESTICS)But lets see what you got,post it up. :0  :0
> *


you call that shitty ass lincoln with shitty ass patterns clean hahahah


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 10:18 PM~9368634
> *Naaaa........just smash thier heads.....quicker and more efficient.....DONE IT 1000 TIMES.
> *


are you sure they werent jerbals :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 3 2007, 10:52 PM~9368409
> *Not none of Our rides(majestics) right.They talking shit so can I. :biggrin:
> *


ya homie but your hiding behind a car club like a bitch


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 01:19 AM~9368644
> *are you sure they werent jerbals :roflmao:
> *


 Thats jerboas..............and no.......I killed them.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 3 2007, 10:19 PM~9368644
> *are you sure they werent jerbals :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 3 2007, 10:20 PM~9368647
> *ya homie but your hiding behind a car club like a bitch
> *


 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 3 2007, 10:20 PM~9368647
> *ya homie but your hiding behind a car club like a bitch
> *


 :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 3 2007, 11:20 PM~9368647
> *ya homie but your hiding behind a car club like a bitch
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:19 PM~9368640
> *Hey....your typing is better than his................. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: ALRIGHT FOREST :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 3 2007, 11:19 PM~9368644
> *are you sure they werent jerbals :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 01:22 AM~9368663
> *:uh:
> :uh: ALRIGHT FOREST :biggrin:
> *


 UH.....homie....thats "FORREST"........... :uh:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 3 2007, 11:20 PM~9368647
> *ya homie but your hiding behind a car club like a bitch
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:20 PM~9368648
> *Thats jerboas..............and no.......I killed them.
> *


SPELL CHECK 


G E R B I L S 

SAY IT WITH ME :twak:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:24 PM~9368676
> *UH.....homie....thats "FORREST"........... :uh:
> *


YOU GOT THE PICTURE


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 4 2007, 01:24 AM~9368678
> *SPELL CHECK
> G E R B I L S
> 
> ...


 Same thing...................:twak:......look it up....


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:26 PM~9368688
> *Same thing...................:twak:......look it up....
> *


I KNEW YOU HAD A DICTIONARY WITH YOU :0


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:26 PM~9368688
> *Same thing...................:twak:......look it up....
> *


IF YOU RIDE THE LITTLE YELLOW BUS :biggrin:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 01:25 AM~9368682
> *YOU GOT THE PICTURE
> *


 After I interpreted it from your primtive rantings...... :uh:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 10:27 PM~9368695
> *After I interpreted it from your primtive rantings...... :uh:
> *


easy mr big words


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:27 PM~9368695
> *After I interpreted it from your primtive rantings...... :uh:
> *


YAH..........WHATEVER FOOOOORRRRREEEESSTT


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 10:26 PM~9368688
> *Same thing...................:twak:......look it up....
> *


WHATS UP WITH THAT JUNK ASS TOWN CAR FUN BOY


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 4 2007, 01:27 AM~9368694
> *IF YOU RIDE THE LITTLE YELLOW BUS  :biggrin:
> *


 Has nothing to do with public transportation.........thier both small african rodents from the same areas. Thier names are interchangable as they are technically THE EXACT SAME SPECIES.


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 3 2007, 11:28 PM~9368702
> *easy mr big words
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 01:28 AM~9368703
> *YAH..........WHATEVER FOOOOORRRRREEEESSTT
> *


 Hey.....at least I can see you learned something..........


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

roma right about now


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:29 PM~9368710
> *Has nothing to do with public transportation.........thier both small african rodents from the same areas. Thier names are interchangable as they are technically THE EXACT SAME SPECIES.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ....


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 3 2007, 11:22 PM~9368659
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


it is what it is he hiding behind the club because he dont wanna get served, the westcoast against the midwest is what this about not westcoast vs the midwest except the bitches who wanna play where from the same club!! keep it real they dont get no pass either if they aint us they against us!!1


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:29 PM~9368710
> *Has nothing to do with public transportation.........thier both small african rodents from the same areas. Thier names are interchangable as they are technically THE EXACT SAME SPECIES.
> *


EASY THERE CROCODILE HUNTER :cheesy:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 4 2007, 01:28 AM~9368705
> *WHATS UP WITH THAT JUNK ASS TOWN CAR FUN BOY
> *


 Doing the same thing it has always done.......lifting and laying and clocking nearly 10,000 miles a year....AND......having a motor.......all wiring......no weight.......and a real driveshaft.


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:30 PM~9368720
> *Hey.....at least I can see you learned something..........
> *


THAT YOU GUYS LIKE FUCKING YOUR SISTERS........ :0 :0 :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 3 2007, 10:31 PM~9368736
> *THAT YOU GUYS LIKE FUCKING YOUR SISTERS........ :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 3 2007, 11:31 PM~9368730
> *EASY  THERE  CROCODILE HUNTER  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 3 2007, 10:30 PM~9368726
> *it is what it is he hiding behind the club because he dont wanna get served, the westcoast against the midwest is what this about not westcoast vs the midwest except the bitches who wanna play where from the same club!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 01:31 AM~9368736
> *THAT YOU GUYS LIKE FUCKING YOUR SISTERS........ :0  :0  :0
> *


SO your saying thats that us guys that learned something?.......from you?......like fucking our sisters.....??....UH....keep that one on the coast homie.


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 3 2007, 11:31 PM~9368736
> *THAT YOU GUYS LIKE FUCKING YOUR SISTERS........ :0  :0  :0
> *


OR THAT YOU GUYS LIKE FAMILY REUNIONS :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 3 2007, 11:30 PM~9368726
> *it is what it is he hiding behind the club because he dont wanna get served, the westcoast against the midwest is what this about not westcoast vs the midwest except the bitches who wanna play where from the same club!!  keep it real they dont get no pass either if they aint us they against us!!1
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 01:34 AM~9368755
> *OR THAT YOU GUYS LIKE FAMILY REUNIONS :biggrin:
> *


 NOt as much as you guys seem to love rainbows...................


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:34 PM~9368754
> *SO your saying thats that us guys that learned something?.......from you?......like fucking our sisters.....??....UH....keep that one on the coast homie.
> *


YOUR SSSSTTTTUUUDDDEEERRRING ON THE... COMPUTER DON'T GET NERVOUS WE ALL KNOW WHATS UP IN THE MID-WEST


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

roma why u keep editing all your post u must be an idiot


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 01:35 AM~9368765
> *YOUR SSSSTTTTUUUDDDEEERRRING ON THE... COMPUTER DON'T GET NERVOUS WE ALL KNOW WHATS UP IN THE MID-WEST
> *


 Naaa just trying to understand your illiterate ass..... :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:35 PM~9368763
> *NOt as much as you guys seem to love rainbows...................
> *


WHATS A RAINBOW... :dunno:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

LOL :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 10:31 PM~9368731
> *Doing the same thing it has always done.......lifting and laying and clocking nearly 10,000 miles a year....AND......having a motor.......all wiring......no weight.......and a real driveshaft.
> *



MAN THAT MUST BE A FUCKED UP RIDE NO WEIGHT AND A REAL DRIVESHAFT


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 01:36 AM~9368768
> *roma why u keep editing all your post u must be an idiot
> *


 Naaa..just making sure I am using SIMPLE words...so most of these west coast boys can understand.


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:36 PM~9368774
> *Naaa just trying to understand your illiterate ass..... :biggrin:
> *


WHATS ILLITERATE ABOUT FUCKING YOUR SISTER AND HAVING FAMILY REUNOINS......ITS CALLED THE TRUTH


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 3 2007, 11:37 PM~9368784
> *MAN THAT MUST BE A FUCKED UP RIDE NO WEIGHT AND A  REAL DRIVESHAFT[/size][/color]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 3 2007, 11:37 PM~9368784
> *MAN THAT MUST BE A FUCKED UP RIDE NO WEIGHT AND A  REAL DRIVESHAFT[/size][/color]
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 01:38 AM~9368798
> *WHATS ILLITERATE ABOUT FUCKING YOUR SISTER AND HAVING FAMILY REUNOINS......ITS CALLED THE TRUTH
> *


 This coming from the largest population of homosexuals in the country.
Pat yourself on the back bud.......Im sure your proud.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 3 2007, 10:36 PM~9368776
> *WHATS A RAINBOW... :dunno:
> *


 :werd: :werd: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:40 PM~9368817
> *This coming from the largest population of homosexuals in the country.
> Pat yourself on the back bud.......Im sure your proud.
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

So what is there 6 of ya or so......you can do better than this................


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:40 PM~9368817
> *This coming from the largest population of homosexuals in the country.
> Pat yourself on the back bud.......Im sure your proud.
> *


SO WHAT THE FUCK YOUR SAYING....IS YOUR GAY AND YOU LIKE FUCKING YOUR BROTHER INSTEAD OF YOUR SISTER THATS A SHITTY DEAL :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 3 2007, 11:43 PM~9368834
> *SO WHAT THE FUCK YOUR SAYING....IS YOUR GAY AND YOU LIKE FUCKING YOUR BROTHER INSTEAD OF YOUR SISTER THATS A SHITTY DEAL :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:40 PM~9368817
> *This coming from the largest population of homosexuals in the country.
> Pat yourself on the back bud.......Im sure your proud.
> *


WHO PATS YOU ON YOUR BACK :dunno: :buttkick:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 3 2007, 11:37 PM~9368784
> *MAN THAT MUST BE A FUCKED UP RIDE NO WEIGHT AND A  REAL DRIVESHAFT[/size][/color]
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: anybody need a fake driveshaft i got paper ones for sale and paper weights roma ???


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 3 2007, 10:43 PM~9368834
> *SO WHAT THE FUCK YOUR SAYING....IS YOUR GAY AND YOU LIKE FUCKING YOUR BROTHER INSTEAD OF YOUR SISTER THATS A SHITTY DEAL :biggrin:
> *


cacadoodledo


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 10:40 PM~9368817
> *This coming from the largest population of homosexuals in the country.
> Pat yourself on the back bud.......Im sure your proud.
> *



I WILL PAT YOUR BACK AFTER YOU SUCK THE WESTCOAST DICK FUN BOY


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 01:43 AM~9368834
> *SO WHAT THE FUCK YOUR SAYING....IS YOUR GAY AND YOU LIKE FUCKING YOUR BROTHER INSTEAD OF YOUR SISTER THATS A SHITTY DEAL :biggrin:
> *


 No.....repeat after me slowly Rainboy Bright.............YOU live in the densest population of homosexuals in this country...and want to try and act as if you dont.
And as intriguing as it seems to sound to you....fucking ones sister or brother is a down south thing....NOT...the midwest.


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 3 2007, 10:45 PM~9368855
> *I WILL PAT YOUR BACK AFTER YOU SUCK THE WESTCOAST DICK FUN BOY [/size][/color]
> *


with a jerbal in his ass


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 3 2007, 11:44 PM~9368844
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 4 2007, 01:44 AM~9368848
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: anybody need a fake driveshaft i got paper ones for sale and paper weights
> *


 And vaccums......................... :uh:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 3 2007, 10:44 PM~9368843
> *WHO PATS YOU ON YOUR BACK :dunno:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 3 2007, 11:45 PM~9368855
> *I WILL PAT YOUR BACK AFTER YOU SUCK THE WESTCOAST DICK FUN BOY [/size][/color]
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 4 2007, 01:45 AM~9368855
> *I WILL PAT YOUR BACK AFTER YOU SUCK THE WESTCOAST DICK FUN BOY [/size][/color]
> *


 Seems to me there is enough dicksucking going on inhouse out west..... :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 3 2007, 10:44 PM~9368848
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: anybody need a fake driveshaft i got paper ones for sale and paper weights
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:47 PM~9368873
> *Seems to me there is enough dicksucking going on inhouse out west..... :0
> *


SO YOUR SAYING YOU GOT ALOT OF FAMILY IN THE WEST....


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:47 PM~9368873
> *Seems to me there is enough dicksucking going on inhouse out west..... :0
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:47 PM~9368873
> *Seems to me there is enough dicksucking going on inhouse out west..... :0
> *


im the closer can i get mines first ill tell the homie if your good or not


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 10:47 PM~9368873
> *Seems to me there is enough dicksucking going on inhouse out west..... :0
> *











on your face


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 3 2007, 10:50 PM~9368892
> *im the closer can i get mines first ill tell the homie if your good or not
> *


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 3 2007, 11:51 PM~9368894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 10:47 PM~9368873
> *Seems to me there is enough dicksucking going on inhouse out west..... :0
> *



YOU CAN SUCK BOTH SIDES IF IT MAKES YOU FEEL BETTER


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 4 2007, 01:50 AM~9368892
> *im the closer can i get mines first ill tell the homie if your good or not
> *


 Well....I knew every one called you .."Gay Gay " for a reason.................


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 3 2007, 10:50 PM~9368892
> *im the closer can i get mines first ill tell the homie if your good or not
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:46 PM~9368859
> *No.....repeat after me slowly Rainboy Bright.............YOU live in the densest population of homosexuals in this country...and want to try and act as if you dont.
> And as intriguing as it seems to sound to you....fucking ones sister or brother is a down south thing....NOT...the midwest.
> *


ITS ALL THE SAME SHIT YOU LIKE FUCKING YOUR BROTHER OR SISTER YOUR A SICK FUCK....


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 4 2007, 01:51 AM~9368902
> *YOU CAN SUCK BOTH SIDES IF IT MAKES YOU FEEL BETTER [/size][/color]
> *


 Wow...........great come back simpleton


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 3 2007, 10:50 PM~9368390
> *Rich knows what we have put out, :biggrin: I know theres alot of nice hoppers out west(most are from MAJESTICS)But lets see what you got,post it up. :0  :0
> *


WTF BEFORE I POST ANYTHING I NEED TO SEE WHO THE FUCK SWANGS A SUBURBAN OR TAHOE OR WHATEVER THE FUCK YOU GOT I NEED TO SEE THE SUBURBAN SWINGING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 3 2007, 10:51 PM~9368898
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


i think your homie from the midwest wants a choriada


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:51 PM~9368903
> *Well....I knew every one called you .."Gay Gay " for a reason.................
> *


stop you going me in trouble my girl is getting mad


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 3 2007, 10:50 PM~9368892
> *im the closer can i get mines first ill tell the homie if your good or not
> *



LET ME NO MY BOY I MIGHT FLY DOWN THEIR TONIGHT


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 01:52 AM~9368908
> *ITS ALL THE SAME SHIT YOU LIKE FUCKING YOUR BROTHER OR SISTER YOUR A SICK FUCK....
> *


 This coming from an area of the country that rides around on "street cars" ringing little bells and begging for the right to marry thier hairy "significant" other.
Great.


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:51 PM~9368903
> *Well....I knew every one called you .."Gay Gay " for a reason.................
> *


YOU GUYS MUST BE RELATED .....


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

THHE CROCODILE HUNTER IS HERE WHO WANTS SOME!!!![IMG]


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 3 2007, 11:52 PM~9368908
> *ITS ALL THE SAME SHIT YOU LIKE FUCKING YOUR BROTHER OR SISTER YOUR A SICK FUCK....
> *


i think its brother and sister or animals homie


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 3 2007, 10:55 PM~9368931
> *THHE CROCODILE  HUNTER IS HERE WHO WANTS SOME!!!![IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 4 2007, 01:54 AM~9368922
> *LET ME NO MY BOY I MIGHT FLY DOWN THEIR TONIGHT[/size][/color]
> *


 And I rest my case...........I can tell you for god damn sure I wouldnt fly half way acoss the country for another man to suck my dick............................................................... now we all cant say that here can we..............:nono:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 3 2007, 10:52 PM~9368914
> *i think your homie from the midwest wants a choriada
> *


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 4 2007, 01:55 AM~9368931
> *THHE CROCODILE  HUNTER IS HERE WHO WANTS SOME!!!![IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


 Mine were bigger..............................


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 10:52 PM~9368909
> *Wow...........great come back simpleton
> *



WHAT THE FUCK IS SIMPLETON ? ARE YOU TRYING 2 SAY YOU WANT 2 SUCK MY DICK ITS JUST THAT SIMPLE JUST SAY IT DONT TRY 2 SPELL IT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:54 PM~9368925
> *This coming from an area of the country that rides around on "street cars" ringing little bells and begging for the right to marry thier hairy "significant" other.
> Great.
> *


AND WERE YOU STAY BROTHERS LIKE FUCKING BROTHERS AND SISTERS...WOW


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 3 2007, 11:55 PM~9368931
> *THHE CROCODILE  HUNTER IS HERE WHO WANTS SOME!!!![IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 10:56 PM~9368940
> *And I rest my case...........I can tell you for god damn sure I wouldnt fly half way acoss the country for another man to suck my dick............................................................... now we all cant say that here can we..............:nono:
> *


i like the way you steered everybody from the fact that your a chipper i guess im the only one that sees it


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 3 2007, 11:54 PM~9368928
> *YOU GUYS MUST BE RELATED .....
> *


hell naw that a different kind of somthing homie


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 3 2007, 11:58 PM~9368958
> *WHAT THE FUCK IS SIMPLETON ? ARE YOU TRYING 2 SAY YOU WANT 2 SUCK MY DICK ITS JUST THAT SIMPLE JUST SAY IT DONT TRY 2 SPELL IT[/size][/color] :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 3 2007, 11:58 PM~9368967
> *i like the way you steered everybody from the fact that your a chipper i guess im the only one that sees it
> *


right :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 3 2007, 11:56 PM~9368936
> *i think its brother and sister or animals homie
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 3 2007, 11:58 PM~9368958
> *WHAT THE FUCK IS SIMPLETON ? ARE YOU TRYING 2 SAY YOU WANT 2 SUCK MY DICK ITS JUST THAT SIMPLE JUST SAY IT DONT TRY 2 SPELL IT[/size][/color] :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 01:58 AM~9368967
> *i like the way you steered everybody from the fact that your a chipper i guess im the only one that sees it
> *


 Naaa...........I was never a hopper...so how can I be a chipper?.......
I'll try my hand at the hopping game this spring. 
We have hoppers....but my car was never one of them.........


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 10:56 PM~9368940
> *And I rest my case...........I can tell you for god damn sure I wouldnt fly half way acoss the country for another man to suck my dick............................................................... now we all cant say that here can we..............:nono:
> *



PAY 4 MY TICKET AND I WILL LET YOU LICK IT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 3 2007, 11:00 PM~9368985
> *PAY 4 MY TICKET AND I WILL LET YOU LICK IT[/size][/color] :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: 

roma : open wide


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:56 PM~9368940
> *And I rest my case...........I can tell you for god damn sure I wouldnt fly half way acoss the country for another man to suck my dick............................................................... now we all cant say that here can we..............:nono:
> *


ITS EASY FOR YOU...YOU GOT YOUR BROTHER OR SISTER TO SUCK YOUR DICK


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 4 2007, 01:59 AM~9368976
> *right :biggrin:
> *


 NO....you had to nos up against a lay and play car with your "hopper"....in order to seem like your 8 inches atually ment something.
Love how you treid steering away from the fact that you scream "HOPPER"..."HOPPER"....and still only hit less than a foot.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:00 PM~9368982
> *Naaa...........I was never a hopper...so how can I be a chipper?.......
> I'll try my hand at the hopping game this spring.
> We have hoppers....but my car was never one of them.........
> *



YOU SHOULD TRY YOUR HAND UP YOUR ASS SHIT FACE FUCK THE GAME YOU ARE 1 :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

roma


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 12:04 AM~9369002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HERE COMES YOUR BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 3 2007, 11:02 PM~9368993
> *:rofl:
> 
> roma : open wide
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 4 2007, 12:03 AM~9369001
> *YOU SHOULD TRY YOUR HAND UP YOUR ASS SHIT FACE FUCK THE GAME YOU ARE [/size][/color]1 :0
> *


this is sitting like a hopper right


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 10:56 PM~9368441
> *Trust me..........just like my dogs........ I dont quit............ever.
> *


HOMEBOY WAS RIGHT YOU LIKE FUCKING YOUR DOG TOO.... :0 YOU DOING BAD HOMIE


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 3 2007, 11:04 PM~9369002
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS THE SAME SIZE AS MY DICK IM ON MY WAY ROMA AND I WILL PAY 4 THE TICKET MY SELF ITS WORTH IT MY BOY :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 02:04 AM~9369002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 And I love how there are what half a dozen of you WEST COAST_.....big players_....and combined you all have to resort to back alley high school phrases to fill your posts. 
So lets see here.....all of you together cannot hold a simple verbal joust with just one guy from the cornfields?


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:07 PM~9369023
> *And I love how there are what half a dozen of you WEST COAST.....big players....and combined you all have to resort to back alley high school phrases to fill your posts.
> So lets see here.....all of you together  cannot hold a simple verbal joust with just one guy from the cornfields?
> *


orale children of the corn


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 3 2007, 11:05 PM~9369010
> *this is sitting like a hopper right
> 
> 
> ...



ROMA THIS IS JUNCK AND WHY DID YOU MAKE YOR SELF A GOLD GRILL WITH A SPRAY CAN  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 4 2007, 02:05 AM~9369010
> *this is sitting like a hopper right
> 
> 
> ...


 Post a picture of yours now .........LMAO........ Come on now your representing the midwest here Gay Gay. 
Come on now....Your shit is a hopper right?....... You will come "serve" me tonight right......?...... LMAO.........in all its spray painted glory.


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 4 2007, 02:10 AM~9369039
> *ROMA THIS IS JUNCK AND WHY DID YOU MAKE YOR SELF A GOLD GRILL WITH A SPRAY CAN [/size][/color] :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 I dont know ask the guy from UCE who I bought it from.
Post a picture of your shit now water boy.......


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 4 2007, 12:07 AM~9369023
> *And I love how there are what half a dozen of you WEST COAST.....big players....and combined you all have to resort to back alley high school phrases to fill your posts.
> So lets see here.....all of you together  cannot hold a simple GERBAL JOUST YOU DOING BAD HOMIE I AIN'T GOING TO BUY CORN FROM THE MID-WEST ANYMORE YOU DON'T NO WERE ITS BEEN..*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 12:08 AM~9369030
> *orale children of the corn
> *


THAT MUST BE ROME


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 02:08 AM~9369030
> *orale children of the corn
> *


 Maleki in this bitch......................................


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 02:12 AM~9369053
> *THERE'S NO GERBAL'S ON THIS SIDE HOMIE....IS THAT A SICK WAY TO PUT GEBALS IN YOUR ASS.....GERBAL JOUST YOU DOING BAD HOMIE I AIN'T GOING TO BUY CORN FROM THE MID-WEST ANYMORE YOU DON'T NO WERE ITS BEEN..
> *


 And judging how the rims looked that my homie got from you...I think we will stick with the midwest anyway.....


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:12 PM~9369059
> *Maleki in this bitch......................................
> *


orale satan


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 10:41 PM~9359709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hopper that still look good


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 3 2007, 11:05 PM~9369010
> *this is sitting like a hopper right
> 
> 
> ...



IS THIS YOUR CAR ? YES IT IS DONT BE ASHAMED THAT YOU GOT A OLD 1978 JUNCK AS TOWN CAR GO GET A 1995 UP ASS HOLE


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 4 2007, 12:12 AM~9369055
> *THAT MUST BE ROME
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK HE'S AT A FAMILY REUNOIN THERE GOING TO PLAY GEBAL JOUST :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 3 2007, 11:14 PM~9369073
> *hopper that still look good
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 4 2007, 02:14 AM~9369076
> *IS THIS YOUR CAR ? YES IT IS DONT BE ASHAMED THAT YOU GOT A OLD 1978 JUNCK AS TOWN CAR GO GET A 1995 UP ASS HOLE[/size][/color]
> *


 HEY MORON.......90 through 97 are the exact same body style.......only difference is the headlight size and rear reflector.
But seeing your so well versed in this car game you knew that right?.......


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 4 2007, 02:14 AM~9369073
> *hopper that still look good
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 4 2007, 12:14 AM~9369069
> *And judging how the rims looked that my homie got from you...I think we will stick with the midwest anyway.....
> *


AND NOW YOU WANT TO HATE CAUSE YOU SLIPPED AND SAID GERBAL JOUST WHAT WERE YOU THINKING


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 02:17 AM~9369096
> *AND NOW YOU WANT TO HATE CAUSE YOU SLIPPED AND SAID GERBAL JOUST WHAT WERE YOU THINKING
> *


 Hating......never...........I ride Daytons..........no reason to hate.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:14 PM~9369069
> *And judging how the rims looked that my homie got from you...I think we will stick with the midwest anyway.....
> *



FUCKING HATER


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 4 2007, 12:12 AM~9369055
> *THAT MUST BE ROME
> 
> 
> ...


THEY MUST HAVE ALREADY GERBAL JOUST HIS SISTER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 3 2007, 11:17 PM~9369096
> *AND NOW YOU WANT TO HATE CAUSE YOU SLIPPED AND SAID GERBAL JOUST WHAT WERE YOU THINKING
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 4 2007, 12:18 AM~9369100
> *Hating......never...........I ride Daytons..........no reason to hate.
> *


NO..... YOUR HATING WHY PUT DAYTONS ON RAGADDY SHIT LIKE THAT...


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 4 2007, 02:18 AM~9369105
> *FUCKING HATER [/size][/color]
> *


 FUCKING IDIOT..........wow......Im west coast now..........big letters....big mouth....and rainbow colors.


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 12:20 AM~9369117
> *NO..... YOUR HATING WHY PUT DAYTONS ON RAGADDY SHIT LIKE THAT...
> *


THE FUCKIN DAYTONS COST MORE THEN THE CAR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 02:20 AM~9369117
> *NO..... YOUR HATING WHY PUT DAYTONS ON RAGADDY SHIT LIKE THAT...
> *


 LMAO........oh now your feelings are hurt. NO just stay honest and keep your word .....no issues.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:12 PM~9369051
> *I dont know ask the guy from UCE who I bought it from.
> Post a picture of your shit now water boy.......
> *



I GOT YOUR WATER BOY OPEN YOUR MOUTH FUN BOY AND IT WILL NOT BE WATER  :0


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 4 2007, 02:21 AM~9369125
> *I GOT YOUR WATER BOY OPEN YOUR MOUTH FUN BOY AND IT WILL NOT BE WATER [/size][/color] :0
> *


Oh..... I am sure you have EVERYONE's water..........BOY............


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 4 2007, 12:21 AM~9369125
> *I GOT YOUR WATER BOY OPEN YOUR MOUTH FUN BOY AND IT WILL NOT BE WATER [/size][/color] :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 4 2007, 12:21 AM~9369123
> *LMAO........oh now your feelings are hurt. NO just stay honest and keep your word .....no issues.
> *


YOUR THE ONE HURT HAVING A GERBAL FIGHT WITH YOUR SISTER HONEST ABOUT WHAT YOU AND YOUR FAMILY REUNOIN


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 02:24 AM~9369146
> *YOUR THE ONE HURT HAVING A GERBAL FIGHT WITH YOUR SISTER HONEST ABOUT WHAT YOU AND YOUR FAMILY REUNOIN
> *


 NO honest about what AND when you are going to send someone once you have thier money.
:0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

ROMA AFTER THE JOUSTING


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:22 PM~9369134
> *Oh..... I am sure you have EVERYONE's water..........BOY............
> *



MAN YOUR TOWN CAR LOOKS GOOD YEA RIGHT THAT IS A SHIT BUCKET AND YOU NO THIS MAN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 4 2007, 12:25 AM~9369154
> *ROMA AFTER THE JOUSTING
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 4 2007, 12:26 AM~9369155
> *MAN YOUR TOWN CAR LOOKS GOOD YEA RIGHT THAT IS A SHIT BUCKET AND YOU NO THIS MAN[/size][/color] :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 4 2007, 02:26 AM~9369155
> *MAN YOUR TOWN CAR LOOKS GOOD YEA RIGHT THAT IS A SHIT BUCKET AND YOU NO THIS MAN[/size][/color] :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 And at the end of the night I drive home in my "shit bucket".......and your still standing there with a broom. :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 4 2007, 12:27 AM~9369160
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


I M OUT MY BOYS


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 4 2007, 12:05 AM~9369010
> *this is sitting like a hopper right
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE DON'T LOOK LIKE DAYTONS TO ME :dunno: IF THEY WERE THEY WOULD BE WORTH MORE THAN THE WHOLE CAR WHAT IS THAT A 90-91 JUNKYARD ALL DAY HOMIE.....


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 4 2007, 02:27 AM~9369160
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 And where is his car?............:dunno:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 3 2007, 11:05 PM~9369010
> *this is sitting like a hopper right
> 
> 
> ...


cloth interior man what is this a licoln biscayne man you doing bad


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 12:30 AM~9369180
> *cloth interior man  what is this a licoln biscayne man you doing bad
> *


 :0 :0 AT LEAST UPGADE TO PLEATHER


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 02:29 AM~9369176
> *THOSE DON'T LOOK LIKE DAYTONS TO ME :dunno: IF THEY WERE THEY WOULD BE WORTH MORE THAN THE WHOLE CAR WHAT IS THAT A 90-91 JUNKYARD ALL DAY HOMIE.....
> *


 Than why is it most every one on your coast is hopping one?..............


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 4 2007, 12:10 AM~9369040
> *Post a picture of yours now .........LMAO........ Come on now your representing the midwest here Gay Gay.
> Come on now....Your shit is a hopper right?....... You will come "serve" me tonight right......?...... LMAO.........in all its spray painted glory.
> *


and im still chippin over you


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

roma r u a tweeker its about 230am your time


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 02:30 AM~9369180
> *cloth interior man  what is this a licoln biscayne man you doing bad
> *


 Didnt want leather.......dont need it..... had it in my Fleetwoods and old school Cuttlass.....cant stand it.


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 12:31 AM~9369193
> *roma r u a tweeker its about 230am your time
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 02:31 AM~9369193
> *roma r u a tweeker its about 230am your time
> *


 I cant stand drugs or drug dealers homie.............and your an hour off.


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:32 PM~9369200
> *Didnt want leather.......dont need it..... had it in my Fleetwoods and old school Cuttlass.....cant stand it.
> *


oh i thought you bought it like that from quote unqoute uce


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 10:41 PM~9359709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is my shit


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

IM OUT....


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 4 2007, 02:31 AM~9369191
> *and im still chippin over you
> 
> 
> ...


 Lets get this through your disfigured head...........my car at the time was a basic set up lay and play car. You knew this which is why you wanted to do something in the first place.
There were other cars there. You wouldnt do shit against any of them.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 3 2007, 11:07 PM~9369022
> *THATS THE SAME SIZE AS MY DICK IM ON MY WAY ROMA AND I WILL PAY 4 THE TICKET MY SELF ITS WORTH IT MY BOY[/size][/color] :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 02:34 AM~9369210
> *oh i thought you bought it like that from quote unqoute uce
> *


 I did.....just like I said......the grill.
You cant twist my words homie........ You seem to have the most sense here....but your not that good.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 3 2007, 11:16 PM~9369091
> *HEY MORON.......90 through 97 are the exact same body style.......only difference is the headlight size and rear reflector.
> But seeing your so well versed in this car game you knew that right?.......
> *



I KNOW THOSE CARS, I HAPPEN TO OWN 3 OF THEM. A 96', 99', AND A 98'. IF YOU MUST KNOW YOUR SHIT IS THE WRONG ONE!!!! THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THOSE YEARS AND A 95 ARE THE DASHBOARD, SIDE MOLDINGS, HEAD LIGHTS, TAIL LIGHTS, AND INTERIOR - YOU ASSHOLE


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 3 2007, 11:08 PM~9369030
> *orale children of the corn
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

AM OUT MY BOY`S  :wave: :wave:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 4 2007, 12:25 AM~9369153
> *NO honest about what AND when you are going to send someone once you have thier money.
> :0
> *


WHEELS GET SHIPPED OUT HOMIE WHAT WHEELS ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?? EVERYBODY HAS RECIEVED THERE WHEELS DID I MISS AN ORDER?? HAVE YOUR HOMIE HIT ME UP IF I DID....


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 3 2007, 11:30 PM~9369180
> *cloth interior man  what is this a licoln biscayne man you doing bad
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 4 2007, 12:37 AM~9369231
> *I KNOW THOSE CARS, I HAPPEN TO OWN 3 OF THEM. A 96', 99', AND A 98'. IF YOU MUST KNOW YOUR SHIT IS THE WRONG ONE!!!! THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THOSE YEARS AND A 95 ARE THE DASHBOARD, SIDE MOLDINGS, HEAD LIGHTS, TAIL LIGHTS, AND INTERIOR - YOU ASSHOLE[/size][/color]
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 4 2007, 12:36 AM~9369224
> *Lets get this through your disfigured head...........my car at the time was a basic set up lay and play car. You knew this which is why you wanted to do something in the first place.
> There were other cars there.  You wouldnt do shit against any of them.
> *


and this is not a basic setup


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 3 2007, 11:21 PM~9369125
> *I GOT YOUR WATER BOY OPEN YOUR MOUTH FUN BOY AND IT WILL NOT BE WATER [/size][/color] :0
> *


 :0 DDDAAAAMAMMMMMMMM


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 3 2007, 11:38 PM~9369234
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


it s a joke dont get hungry :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 3 2007, 11:38 PM~9369239
> *ME 2*


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 4 2007, 12:37 AM~9369229
> *I did.....just like I said......the grill.
> You cant twist my words homie........ You seem to have the most sense here....but your not that good.
> *


WHY DID YOU PAINT IT YELLOW... :dunno:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 4 2007, 02:37 AM~9369231
> *I KNOW THOSE CARS, I HAPPEN TO OWN 3 OF THEM. A 96', 99', AND A 98'. IF YOU MUST KNOW YOUR SHIT IS THE WRONG ONE!!!! THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THOSE YEARS AND A 95 ARE THE DASHBOARD, SIDE MOLDINGS, HEAD LIGHTS, TAIL LIGHTS, AND INTERIOR - YOU ASSHOLE[/size][/color]
> *


 You were in reference to the body style........which exactly as I said is exactly the same between 90 and 97. 
We never mentioned the interior idiot.
And the difference is not just the side moldings and headlights.. (the taillights ARE THE SAME moron)....... The bumper covers are different with the 90s having the chrome bumpers still as well as having the chrome sideview mirrors.
YOU ARE THE ASSHOLE....who has not been able to state one correct fact about your OWN supposed cars.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 3 2007, 11:31 PM~9369193
> *roma r u a tweeker its about 230am your time
> *


 :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 4 2007, 12:42 AM~9369266
> *You were in reference to the body style........which exactly as I said is exactly the same between 90 and 97.
> We never mentioned the interior idiot.
> And the difference is not just the side moldings and headlights.. (the taillights ARE THE SAME moron)....... The bumper covers are different with the 90s having the chrome bumpers still as well as having the chrome sideview mirrors.
> ...


SOMEONES WORKING WITH FEELINGS.... :tears: :tears: CRY ME A RIVER


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 02:41 AM~9369261
> *WHY DID YOU PAINT IT YELLOW... :dunno:
> *


 No hope..............................:nono:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

im out to homies keep it swangin


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 4 2007, 12:43 AM~9369269
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:
> :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 3 2007, 11:40 PM~9369255
> *it s a joke dont get hungry :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 02:44 AM~9369274
> *SOMEONES WORKING WITH FEELINGS.... :tears:  :tears: CRY ME A RIVER
> *


 What are you offering a shoulder to cry on.......there that west coast "hospitality" you guys seem to share amongst each other.


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 4 2007, 12:44 AM~9369275
> *No hope..............................:nono:
> *


THE ONLY HOPE IS...... HOPE YOU BUILD A NICER CAR..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 4 2007, 02:39 AM~9369251
> *and this is not a basic setup
> 
> 
> ...


 Save it...............see you soon................


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 02:46 AM~9369287
> *THE ONLY HOPE IS...... HOPE YOU BUILD A NICER CAR..... :thumbsup:
> *


 And hopefully your future customers fare better then we did............


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 4 2007, 12:45 AM~9369285
> *What are you offering a shoulder to cry on.......there that west coast "hospitality" you guys seem to share amongst each other.
> *


JUST LIKE YOU FUCKINGYOUR BROTHER AND SISTERS :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

TWEAKER


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 4 2007, 12:46 AM~9369289
> *Save it...............see you soon................
> *


exactly no more i will be piston when you see me again


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

roma


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 4 2007, 12:48 AM~9369304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 02:47 AM~9369299
> *JUST LIKE YOU FUCKINGYOUR BROTHER AND SISTERS :0
> *


 Homie....you have real issues.........you have not been able to make one post with out mentioning sex with your siblings.
Your little ankle biters may laugh and drool all over thier keyboards but personally I would say you are a danger to children.


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 02:48 AM~9369311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 You are up typing here right?...........


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 4 2007, 02:49 AM~9369314
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 Uh....take a bath..........get lost.........


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 12:48 AM~9369311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 4 2007, 12:48 AM~9369304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOMEONE PULLED HIS COVERS :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

WHO WANTS SOME!! :0 :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 4 2007, 12:49 AM~9369317
> *Homie....you have real issues.........you have not been able to make one post with out mentioning sex with your siblings.
> Your little ankle biters may laugh and drool all over thier keyboards but personally I would say you are a danger to children.
> *


ALRIGHT GERBAL JOUSTER.... :uh:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 02:57 AM~9369355
> *ALRIGHT GERBAL JOUSTER.... :uh:
> *


 Dont you mean........"Gerber"........as in baby food Chester.


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 4 2007, 12:58 AM~9369359
> *Dont you mean........"Gerber"........as in baby food Chester.
> *


NO I MEAN GERBAL AS.. WHAT YOU PUT IN YOUR ASS YOU SICK FUCK....


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 03:00 AM~9369365
> *NO I MEAN GERBAL AS.. WHAT YOU PUT IN YOUR ASS YOU SICK FUCK....
> *


 PLease look up...."gerbal"............and tell me what it means.....


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

IM OUT.... LATER DICTIONARY BOY :wave:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 03:02 AM~9369387
> *IM OUT.... LATER DICTIONARY BOY :wave:
> *


 Later "Chester"..............:scrutinize:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

later roma


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 12:04 AM~9369398
> *later roma
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 03:04 AM~9369398
> *later roma
> 
> 
> ...


 I had you pictured differently....but anyways later hermano..........I am out..........been fun........ :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

DAM leave it up to pinky to start a topic like this to get all the buzz going again..lol..seriously guys..we went through this shit 2 yrs ago when todd and nene came out here(midwest) and pretty much busted everyones ass..me and my buddy did the midwest showdown in milan michigan...there was a total of 6 cars that hopped and 3 of em was from the west coast..they pretty much were the hop..theres only a couple cars that really could hang with those boys from this area(michigan,ohio)and really only jimmy from showandgo builds show quality hoppers(paint,chrome,ect)i personally dont have a hopper..im just starting to get onto the hopping aspect,but i have been lowriding for 6yrs now..my opinion really is the widwest really needs to step up and build some shit if we are going to compete as the west coast..pinky builds some crazy high hitting shit as well..props giving to him for sure..and props to everyone on the west coast for what they do thats for sure..but i will say this i respect everyone thats doing there thing and hopefully we all can get along,just hang out and hop and have a good time..i know its friendly fun for most people...but for others i have seen in person,,it gets pretty heated and out of control..


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 3 2007, 10:56 PM~9367874
> *44"  FUCKEN INCHES
> 
> WAY TO MAKE A POINT  :0
> *


I would rather have my lincoln doin (50 Now thats an old video) than your elco thats my point and I bet if you asked unbiast opinions 9 out of ten others would rather have my car.  But like I said do what ya do cause I could give two shits


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Wow 48 pages of arguing. :uh:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88LOW4LIFE_@Dec 4 2007, 03:49 AM~9369698
> *DAM leave it up to pinky to start a topic like this to get all the buzz going again..lol..seriously guys..we went through this shit 2 yrs ago when todd and nene came out here(midwest) and pretty much busted everyones ass..me and my buddy did the midwest showdown in milan michigan...there was a total of 6 cars that hopped and 3 of em was from the west coast..they pretty much were the hop..theres only a couple cars that really could hang with those boys from this area(michigan,ohio)and really only jimmy from showandgo builds show quality hoppers(paint,chrome,ect)i personally dont have a hopper..im just starting to get onto the hopping aspect,but i have been lowriding for 6yrs now..my opinion really is the widwest really needs to step up and build some shit if we are going to compete as the west coast..pinky builds some crazy high hitting shit as well..props giving to him for sure..and props to everyone on the west coast for what they do thats for sure..but i will say this i respect everyone thats doing there thing and hopefully we all can get along,just hang out and hop and have a good time..i know its friendly fun for most people...but for others i have seen in person,,it gets pretty heated and out of control..
> *


well put homie


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 3 2007, 10:34 PM~9366925
> *come on homie
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 3 2007, 11:57 PM~9367877
> *point blank .midwest aint got shit,,except for my boys in the the big m,, :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

back to hopping :uh: hey dream team wannab's (team allstars :uh: )you guys better call todd and nene, cause your going to need the help :0 most of the cars you posted were majestic built in the first place :biggrin: did you guys think -hey the dream team wins all the time, so lets start a team and maybe well win too :roflmao: :roflmao: sad so sad :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 4 2007, 09:44 AM~9370227
> *:biggrin:
> *


hey nim do u remember where bumpers are actually at on certain cars....just curious j/k homie


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 07:55 AM~9370267
> *back to hopping :uh: hey dream team wannab's (team allstars :uh: )you guys better call todd and nene, cause your going to need the help :0 most of the cars you posted were majestic built in the first place :biggrin: did you guys think -hey the dream team wins all the time, so lets start a team and maybe well win too :roflmao:  :roflmao: sad so sad :biggrin:
> *


we dont need a team homeboy but topic reads can we com together meaning teaming up chipper save it :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 10:08 AM~9370571
> *we dont need a team homeboy  but topic reads can we com together meaning teaming up chipper save it  :0
> *


HE AINT EVEN THE REAL PINKY!!!!!!!!1


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 4 2007, 12:30 AM~9368726
> *it is what it is he hiding behind the club because he dont wanna get served, the westcoast against the midwest is what this about not westcoast vs the midwest except the bitches who wanna play where from the same club!!  keep it real they dont get no pass either if they aint us they against us!!1
> *


THAT IS VERY TRUE ALOT OF PEOPLE OUT HERE IN THE MIDWEST US THAT EXCUSE. I AINT GOING TO SAY NO NAMES BUT WE IN THE MIDWEST KNOW WHO THE ARE :0 AND SO DO THEY :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 4 2007, 10:40 AM~9371111
> *THAT IS VERY TRUE ALOT OF PEOPLE OUT HERE IN THE MIDWEST US THAT EXCUSE. I AINT GOING TO SAY NO NAMES BUT WE IN THE MIDWEST KNOW WHO THE ARE :0 AND SO DO THEY  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 4 2007, 11:19 AM~9370978
> *HE AINT EVEN THE REAL PINKY!!!!!!!!1
> *


 :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 4 2007, 12:42 AM~9369266
> *You were in reference to the body style........which exactly as I said is exactly the same between 90 and 97.
> We never mentioned the interior idiot.
> And the difference is not just the side moldings and headlights.. (the taillights ARE THE SAME moron)....... The bumper covers are different with the 90s having the chrome bumpers still as well as having the chrome sideview mirrors.
> ...


 THE TAILLIGHTS ARE NOT THE SAME THE CARS ARE NOT THE SAME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 4 2007, 10:44 AM~9370227
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Dec 3 2007, 08:53 PM~9367093
> *this is some dumb ass shit
> i can't all you fools running your mouth about the mid west in do time you will be living in the mid west
> AS SOON AS CALI FALLS OFF IN TO THE FUCKIN OCEAN LOL
> ...


 WHAT UP HOMIE WHAR YOU AT?????????????????????????????????


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88LOW4LIFE_@Dec 4 2007, 03:49 AM~9369698
> *DAM leave it up to pinky to start a topic like this to get all the buzz going again..lol..seriously guys..we went through this shit 2 yrs ago when todd and nene came out here(midwest) and pretty much busted everyones ass..me and my buddy did the midwest showdown in milan michigan...there was a total of 6 cars that hopped and 3 of em was from the west coast..they pretty much were the hop..theres only a couple cars that really could hang with those boys from this area(michigan,ohio)and really only jimmy from showandgo builds show quality hoppers(paint,chrome,ect)i personally dont have a hopper..im just starting to get onto the hopping aspect,but i have been lowriding for 6yrs now..my opinion really is the widwest really needs to step up and build some shit if we are going to compete as the west coast..pinky builds some crazy high hitting shit as well..props giving to him for sure..and props to everyone on the west coast for what they do thats for sure..but i will say this i respect everyone thats doing there thing and hopefully we all can get along,just hang out and hop and have a good time..i know its friendly fun for most people...but for others i have seen in person,,it gets pretty heated and out of control..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Dec 4 2007, 02:42 PM~9371562
> *THE TAILLIGHTS ARE NOT THE SAME                                            THE CARS ARE NOT THE SAME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:   :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 The original post was in regards to the* body style *on 90-97 Towncars....THE TAIL LIGHTS ARE INTERCHANGABLE......... the only difference if you want to call it that is that the lincoln emblem on the 90 tail lights protrudes from the red lense while the 95 and above is recessed. YOU cant tell the difference from 10 feet
Remember...the "tail lights" are on each side of the quarters.... :uh: .NOT the center lense...which _is _different seperated by the two chrome strips in the 95 and above with each side segment lighting up.
90- 97 have the EXACT same body..same thing as comparing say an 82 cutlass to an 87-88. 
BUT then I would figure you west coast.."OG's".....would know this.....  :twak: :twak:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 3 2007, 11:31 PM~9368190
> *3 words homie  cold blooded riderz
> 
> :0
> *


lmfao Maybe 70 MAYBE!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 4 2007, 06:19 AM~9368642
> *you call that shitty ass lincoln with shitty ass patterns clean hahahah
> *


It's a complete car bro,bumpers and everything. :0 I'll ask agian post up your clean hopper.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 10:08 AM~9370571
> *we dont need a team homeboy  but topic reads can we com together meaning teaming up chipper save it  :0
> *


yes you do need a team, makes you feel better about yourself :biggrin: and im talking about getting along :biggrin: but you can call it whatever you want :uh: and there's only 1 real pinky---AND IM IT, SO WRITE IT DOWN BITCHES :yes:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 4 2007, 02:49 PM~9372430
> *It's a complete car bro,bumpers and everything. :0 I'll ask agian post up your clean hopper.
> *


THEY DONT KNOW WHAT COMPLETE CAR IS :uh:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 4 2007, 12:19 PM~9370978
> * ILL BREAK ALL YOUR CARS OFF WITH A SINGLE ESPECIALLY THAT PINK 1, MANIACOS STILL #1*


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 4 2007, 06:20 AM~9368647
> *IT"S AN M THANG YOU WOULDN"T UNDERSTAND.THATS WHY WE ON TOP YEAR AFTER YEAR.
> 
> I'm waiting on the pic of your car,heres some we've done.
> ...


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 03:55 PM~9372460
> *yes you do need a team, makes you feel better about yourself :biggrin: and im talking about getting along  :biggrin: but you can call it whatever you want :uh: and there's only 1 real pinky---AND IM IT, SO WRITE IT DOWN BITCHES :yes:
> *


LETS DO IT THEN!!! ANY TIME HOMIE AND BRING SOME CASH TO MAKE IT INTRESTING


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

I guess its time to go to the junkyard and buy me a piece of shit to start on :cheesy: Ill just leave the bumpers there it will save me a few dollars


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 4 2007, 04:01 PM~9372515
> *I guess its time to go to the junkyard and buy me a piece of shit to start on  :cheesy: Ill just leave the bumpers there it will save me a few dollars
> *


JUNK?YA MY HOPPERS MIGHT BE JUNK,BUT I HAVE SOME ESCALADES AND A COUPLE OF RAGS THAT ARENT JUNK SO IF YOU WANT TO TALK SHIT LETS SEE THE JUNK YOU HAVE?AND ILL BUILD THE SAME ONE JUST TO BREAK YOU OFF :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

some more
















































































STILL waiting on your pics 87 cutt. :0  :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

A little taste of the midwest all Clean Complete Cars with bumpers :cheesy: And they lay low like its supposed to be done


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

All done right here in the midwest. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 























Still waiting on them pics,87 cutt.


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

CLEAN CARS BUT LOOK AT THE INCHES :0 WHERES LIL PINKY I SEEN YOU ON HERE 2 MIN AGO :dunno: ILL TELL YOU WHAT HOMIE ILL LET YOU BE LIL PINKY CAUSE AT LEAST YOU TRY MORE THAN THE REST OF THE MIDWEST


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 4 2007, 04:25 PM~9372703
> *CLEAN CARS BUT LOOK AT THE INCHES :0 WHERES LIL PINKY I SEEN YOU ON HERE 2 MIN AGO :dunno: ILL TELL YOU WHAT HOMIE ILL LET YOU BE LIL PINKY CAUSE AT LEAST YOU TRY MORE THAN THE REST OF THE MIDWEST
> *


Well I guess thats my point most people out this way dont give a shit about westcoast inches... We only get a few months a year to ride we want to use it wisely :thumbsdown: To junk cars  Thats just my opinion cant speak on everyone else


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 4 2007, 04:29 PM~9372738
> *Well I guess thats my point most people out this way dont give a shit about westcoast inches... We only get a few months a year to ride we want to use it wisely  :thumbsdown: To junk cars   Thats just my opinion cant speak on everyone else
> *


X2


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

I love that pic of j hittin pink from the door, it don't get no more og does it?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 4 2007, 10:25 PM~9372703
> *CLEAN CARS BUT LOOK AT THE INCHES :0 WHERES LIL PINKY I SEEN YOU ON HERE 2 MIN AGO :dunno: ILL TELL YOU WHAT HOMIE ILL LET YOU BE LIL PINKY CAUSE AT LEAST YOU TRY MORE THAN THE REST OF THE MIDWEST
> *


You sure about that.








:biggrin: 










Thanks bro there aren't very many cars real high out here but thats because we build clean hoppers out here.But we do have some and we can do it to. :biggrin:


























And jason i know your gonna get us back let me have my moment. :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey ss, whos eldog is that?


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 4 2007, 04:04 PM~9372541
> *JUNK?YA MY HOPPERS MIGHT BE JUNK,BUT I HAVE SOME ESCALADES AND A COUPLE OF RAGS THAT ARENT JUNK SO IF YOU WANT TO TALK SHIT LETS SEE THE JUNK YOU HAVE?AND ILL BUILD THE SAME ONE JUST TO BREAK YOU OFF :0  :0
> *


Heres what im workin with right now


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

im deff not the only one out here homeboy, I do travel alot, cause theres not a whole lot going on where im at, and we do have standards on how we build our cars and most of the midwest knows this, there's not much thought process in the building of your cars, any one of us in the midwest could take the easy way out and build the kinda cars your building, it's just that easy :0 but we refuse to lower our standards :biggrin: , and pinky the imposter, quit trying to be me dog, u can be one of my fans, il send you poster homie signed PINKY BITCHES :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 10:54 PM~9372911
> *im deff not the only one out here homeboy, I do travel alot, cause theres not a whole lot going on where im at, and we do have standards on how we build our cars and most of the midwest knows this, there's not much thought process in the building of your cars, any one of us in the midwest could take the easy way out and build the kinda cars your building, it's just that easy :0  but we refuse to lower our standards :biggrin: , and pinky the imposter, quit trying to be me dog, u can be one of my fans, il send you poster homie signed PINKY BITCHES :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: This is a good start to 08.We need to all talk about it and all try too go to 1 show out there or close to out there and show them what the midwest is about. :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 4 2007, 05:00 PM~9372500
> *Dude,what?I posted to ray not you and i'm hiding behind my club. :uh: You from out there and you don't know how we get down.The M don't hopp agaist the M point blank bro ain't no hiding here.
> 
> I'll put it to you like this IT"S AN M THANG YOU WOULDN"T UNDERSTAND.THATS WHY WE ON TOP YEAR AFTER YEAR.
> ...


that's right homie!!!!


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 4 2007, 05:00 PM~9372500
> *Dude,what?I posted to ray not you and i'm hiding behind my club. :uh: You from out there and you don't know how we get down.The M don't hopp agaist the M point blank bro ain't no hiding here.
> ]
> *


the real M HOMIE HOMEBOY!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 4 2007, 03:56 PM~9372919
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: This is a good start to 08.We need to all talk about it and all try too go to 1 show out there or close to out there and show them what the midwest is about. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: YEP you know im there :biggrin:


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

i think we need 2 rent a 8 car hauler and go out there. pat said he put in on it and i will . so whos down. i got my cdl i can drive.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Dec 4 2007, 11:01 PM~9372943
> *the real M HOMIE HOMEBOY!!!
> *


You know it bro.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 04:54 PM~9372911
> *im deff not the only one out here homeboy, I do travel alot, cause theres not a whole lot going on where im at, and we do have standards on how we build our cars and most of the midwest knows this, there's not much thought process in the building of your cars, any one of us in the midwest could take the easy way out and build the kinda cars your building, it's just that easy :0  but we refuse to lower our standards :biggrin: , and pinky the imposter, quit trying to be me dog, u can be one of my fans, il send you poster homie signed PINKY BITCHES :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Thats the exact way I feel about it Pinky I got a G in my pocket right now I could build a westcoast car. Whats funny is we used to look up to the westcoast on some ridin shit and these new booty clowns completely changed the game up from what it should be. SELF DESTRUCTION??? I think so.  Its all good though the real westcoast OGs are gettin back to the basics. Switchman, Charles Clayton, ect you all know who ya are. Do you all say switchman is chippin out west cause his car aint doin no higher numbers than mine but its clean and I respect that more than any piece of shit circus car.  The OGs better change the game out there before the world looks to the midwest as the lowrider savior


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 4 2007, 05:12 PM~9373048
> *:thumbsup: Thats the exact way I feel about it Pinky I got a G in my pocket right now I could build a westcoast car. Whats funny is we used to look up to the westcoast on some ridin shit and these new booty clowns completely changed the game up from what it should be. SELF DESTRUCTION??? I think so.    Its all good though the real westcoast OGs are gettin back to the basics. Switchman, Charles Clayton, ect you all know who ya are. Do you all say switchman is chippin out west cause his car aint doin no higher numbers than mine but its clean and I respect that more than any piece of shit circus car.   The OGs better change the game out there before the world looks to the midwest as the lowrider savior
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 4 2007, 06:09 PM~9373016
> *You know it bro.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


u coming down on the first?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Dec 4 2007, 05:25 PM~9373138
> *u coming down on the first?
> *


WHATS CRACKIN BK :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 06:25 PM~9373145
> *WHATS CRACKIN  BK  :biggrin:
> *


what's up big homie!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Dec 4 2007, 05:27 PM~9373156
> *what's up  big homie!!!
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 4 2007, 03:00 PM~9372504
> *LETS DO IT THEN!!! ANY TIME HOMIE AND BRING SOME CASH TO MAKE IT INTRESTING
> *


I ALREADY MADE THE CASH OFFER , THEIR TO CHICKEN SHIT :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 4 2007, 04:12 PM~9373048
> *:thumbsup: Thats the exact way I feel about it Pinky I got a G in my pocket right now I could build a westcoast car. Whats funny is we used to look up to the westcoast on some ridin shit and these new booty clowns completely changed the game up from what it should be. SELF DESTRUCTION??? I think so.    Its all good though the real westcoast OGs are gettin back to the basics. Switchman, Charles Clayton, ect you all know who ya are. Do you all say switchman is chippin out west cause his car aint doin no higher numbers than mine but its clean and I respect that more than any piece of shit circus car.   The OGs better change the game out there before the world looks to the midwest as the lowrider savior
> *


yes i agree, some of the finest lowriders are on the westcoast, but the hopping world um not so much, there has to be limits and standards, sure everyone wants to be the highest, but cmon, keep it a real car, you might as well build a truck :0 (sorry rob) :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 4 2007, 04:41 PM~9373265
> *I ALREADY MADE THE CASH OFFER  , THEIR TO CHICKEN SHIT :0
> *


 :nono:


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

thats some funny shit.


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 4 2007, 03:18 PM~9372650
> *A little taste of the midwest all Clean Complete Cars with bumpers  :cheesy: And they lay low like its supposed to be done
> 
> 
> ...


THE ONLY REASON THE MIDWEST LAYS LOW IS BECAUSE YOUR BOWING DOWN TO THE KINGS OF THE WEST COAST NICCCAAA :machinegun:


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

jason. i guess the midwest can gat along. it good 2 see everyone pulling togather 2 talk shit.lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 4 2007, 04:49 PM~9373327
> *jason. i guess the midwest can gat along. it good 2 see everyone pulling togather 2 talk shit.lol
> *


its all fun homie, the way it should be :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 4 2007, 04:12 PM~9373048
> *:thumbsup: Thats the exact way I feel about it Pinky I got a G in my pocket right now I could build a westcoast car. Whats funny is we used to look up to the westcoast on some ridin shit and these new booty clowns completely changed the game up from what it should be. SELF DESTRUCTION??? I think so.    Its all good though the real westcoast OGs are gettin back to the basics. Switchman, Charles Clayton, ect you all know who ya are. Do you all say switchman is chippin out west cause his car aint doin no higher numbers than mine but its clean and I respect that more than any piece of shit circus car.   The OGs better change the game out there before the world looks to the midwest as the lowrider savior
> *


GIVE SUM OF THAT SHIT UR SMOKIN


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

hey boogie man, got any video of the elco unstuck, i mean hopping :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 04:58 PM~9373401
> *hey boogie man, got any video of the elco unstuck, i mean hopping :biggrin:
> *


WHERES YOURS ?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

il go first :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 4 2007, 01:16 PM~9371791
> *The original post was in regards to the body style on 90-97 Towncars....THE TAIL LIGHTS ARE INTERCHANGABLE......... the only difference if you want to call it that is that the lincoln emblem on the 90 tail lights protrudes from the red lense while the 95 and above is recessed. YOU cant tell the difference from 10 feet
> Remember...the "tail lights" are on each side of the quarters.... :uh: .NOT the center lense...which is different seperated by the two chrome strips in the 95 and above with each side segment lighting up.
> 90- 97 have the EXACT same body..same thing as comparing say an 82 cutlass to an 87-88.
> ...


not the same car. mirrors, dash, steering, seats, rear door windows, suspension, frame, things can be changed point is car is not the same why do all that when you can spend a couple dollaz and buy a 97


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 05:05 PM~9373447
> *il go first :biggrin:
> *


ARE TAKING UP MY OFFER $ LETS MEET IN LAS VEGAS 

MAKE IT WORTH YOUR WHILE $$$$$$$


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

Yes West Ya'll INGLEWOOD!!!! :0


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Dec 4 2007, 04:05 PM~9373453
> *not the same car. mirrors, dash, steering, seats, rear door windows, suspension, frame,  things can be changed point is car is not the same why do all that when you can spend a couple dollaz and buy a 97
> *


WEST UP BIG CHRIS I JUST CALLED YOU HOMEBOY


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 12:00 AM~9367185
> *nice
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like you p-shopped it on their...LOL


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 4 2007, 05:07 PM~9373465
> *ARE TAKING UP MY OFFER $  LETS MEET IN LAS VEGAS
> 
> MAKE IT WORTH YOUR WHILE $$$$$$$
> *


at least half way homie, i like vegas but c'mon


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Dec 4 2007, 07:05 PM~9373453
> *not the same car. mirrors, dash, steering, seats, rear door windows, suspension, frame,  things can be changed point is car is not the same why do all that when you can spend a couple dollaz and buy a 97
> *


 I know the differences homie......the intial post was on the BODY EXTERIOR alone....not the other stuff... (which true enough is actually where the biggest differences are.)
You strip off the bumper covers.....the mirrors and header...the bodies are the exact same. Which was my intial point to the water boy.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

what the fuck, this just started a day or 2 ago and 51 pages, FUCK THAT I AM NOT SMART ENOUGH TO READ ALL THIS, SOMEONE SUMMARIZE WHAT HAS BEEN GOING ON PLEASE :uh:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

jason = hey lets get along anfd hop those guys 


those guys = you guys suck 


there you go jimmy


----------



## cincyprohopper (Apr 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOCI9ILqVfk hows this for midwest :0


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 4 2007, 08:22 PM~9373558
> *what the fuck, this just started a day or 2 ago and 51 pages, FUCK THAT I AM NOT SMART ENOUGH TO READ ALL THIS, SOMEONE SUMMARIZE WHAT HAS BEEN GOING ON PLEASE :uh:
> *



A bunch of cheerleaders on here goin back and fourth... the real talk is in the streets homies....


----------



## cincyprohopper (Apr 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xar0J4ep_w :biggrin:


----------



## cincyprohopper (Apr 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpPm0scrWxIteam midwest prohopper. pinky, rob, and lalo :biggrin:


----------



## cincyprohopper (Apr 12, 2005)

my bad here is the vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpPm0scrWxI :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Dec 4 2007, 06:32 PM~9373643
> *my bad here is the vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpPm0scrWxI :biggrin:
> *


KNOW THATS CHIPPIN THE LAST TRUCK JUMPS HIGHER THEN EVERYONE :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 4 2007, 05:22 PM~9373558
> *what the fuck, this just started a day or 2 ago and 51 pages, FUCK THAT I AM NOT SMART ENOUGH TO READ ALL THIS, SOMEONE SUMMARIZE WHAT HAS BEEN GOING ON PLEASE :uh:
> *


Hey Jimmy just a bunch of Midwest sucks, then a bunch of westcoast sucks, then eat a dick etc etc.


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

There seems to be a lil homosexuality on the westcoast side... Everytime MIDWEST posts... westcoast says...eat a dick, eat ass, im gonna blow you...its kinda disturbing realy... Maybe thats why they are so angry all the time... **** frustrations... :loco:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

The geographic center of the contiguous (lower) 48 states is about four miles west of Lebanon, Kansas, at 98°35' West 39°50' North


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 07:44 PM~9373736
> *There seems to be a lil homosexuality on the westcoast side... Everytime MIDWEST posts... westcoast says...eat a dick, eat ass, im gonna blow you...its kinda disturbing realy... Maybe thats why they are so angry all the time... **** frustrations... :loco:
> *


:yes:


----------



## cincyprohopper (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 05:33 PM~9373656
> *KNOW  THATS CHIPPIN THE  LAST TRUCK  JUMPS HIGHER  THEN EVERYONE  :biggrin:
> *


oops wrong video. here is the one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9KMinh7FfI :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 4 2007, 02:18 PM~9372650
> *A little taste of the midwest all Clean Complete Cars with bumpers  :cheesy: And they lay low like its supposed to be done
> 
> 
> ...


correct me if im wrong but didnt vmax build those chevys :0 

by the way max is west coast


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

wheres your video woogy boogie? :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 4 2007, 01:59 PM~9372492
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YUP IM THE REAL PINKY AND IF IMPOSTER WANTS TO HOP FOR IT LET ME KNOW!!! IVE CALLED HIM OUT BEFORE AND ILL TELL HIM AGAIN ILL BREAK ALL YOUR CARS OFF WITH A SINGLE ESPECIALLY THAT PINK 1, MANIACOS STILL #1
> *


we know who og pinky is dog well just call him stinky bitches :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 06:12 PM~9373961
> *we know who og pinky is dog well just call him stinky bitches :0
> *


I TOLD YOU TO WRITE IT DOWN, ITS PINKY BITCHES, BUT YOU ALREADY KNEW THAT :0 WHO ARE YOU AGAIN????????


----------



## cincyprohopper (Apr 12, 2005)

i think there scared :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 09:16 PM~9374003
> *I TOLD YOU TO WRITE IT DOWN, ITS PINKY BITCHES, BUT YOU ALREADY KNEW THAT :0 WHO ARE YOU AGAIN????????
> *



damn son :uh:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 07:10 PM~9373941
> *correct me if im wrong but didnt vmax build those chevys :0
> 
> by the way max is west coast
> *



Your wrong max built the blue tre and it hit the least amount out of the chevys


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

what up mark


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

mister x whoever you are, you better make some phone calls homie :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 4 2007, 05:56 PM~9373378
> *GIVE SUM OF THAT SHIT UR SMOKIN
> *


No problem bro you need it to bring yourself back to reality    :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

looks like the chippers ran off the westcoast, :0


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

team midwest 08


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Dec 4 2007, 08:25 PM~9373589
> *jason = hey lets get along anfd hop those guys
> those guys = you guys suck
> there you go jimmy
> *


rotflmao


----------



## cincyprohopper (Apr 12, 2005)

post some videos people


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 08:28 PM~9374096
> *looks like the chippers ran off the westcoast,  :0
> *


 Careful..............they run in packs..........seeking out the weak and sexually disoriented...hno:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 07:28 PM~9374096
> *looks like the chippers ran off the westcoast,  :0
> *


The chippers PUT THE WEST TO REST :0 :roflmao: Damn I guess they cant hang in there like I did Guess im not such a pussy after all :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Shit enuff about them :biggrin: Whats everyone workin on this winter?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

midwest meeting at carl casper feb 22-24 :biggrin: for those who can make it


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 4 2007, 05:36 PM~9374163
> *The chippers PUT THE WEST TO REST  :0  :roflmao: Damn I guess they cant hang in there like I did Guess im not such a pussy after all  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :nono:


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

i will be there. the regal got a make over


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 4 2007, 06:38 PM~9374180
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


sweet must be a shift change :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 05:39 PM~9374187
> *sweet must be a shift change :0
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 07:38 PM~9374173
> *midwest meeting at carl casper feb 22-24  :biggrin: for those who can make it
> *


Hey that works out great cause I already had a meeting scheduled at carl casper. 

















MY BACK BUMPER MEETING THE PAVEMENT!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 4 2007, 06:40 PM~9374192
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


dont be sad, we'll make it quick and painless, well maybe not for you :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> *midwest meeting at carl casper feb 22-24  for those who can make it *


I will be there chippen with my chromed out shit bucket doing 50 + single pump no weight and all the bumpers


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

cell phones ringing :0 :0 here they come :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 4 2007, 09:23 PM~9374077
> *what up mark
> *



Just watchin these fool from the west pound keys... :uh: 

Whats up homie...


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

i need 2 come up there and kick it and bring my car


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

dam .... busy topic....


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 4 2007, 09:50 PM~9374259
> *i need 2 come up there and kick it and bring my car
> *



for sure... come on thru... you got a place to stay if you need it...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 06:48 PM~9374240
> *Just watchin these fool from the west pound keys...  :uh:
> 
> Whats up homie...
> *


 :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 07:47 PM~9374236
> *cell phones ringing :0  :0 here they come :biggrin:
> *


They type like they build hoppers, shitty. :0


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 09:51 PM~9374269
> *:0
> *



Whats up fool...  

See what the fuck you started, damn trouble maker... :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Dec 4 2007, 06:50 PM~9374264
> *dam .... busy topic....
> *


i dont know how this happens :biggrin:


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

matt how is the car doing


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 09:53 PM~9374279
> *i dont know how this happens :biggrin:
> *



A lil fuel for the fire...

All gay porn filmed in the west... :biggrin:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 4 2007, 06:51 PM~9374273
> *They type like they build hoppers, shitty. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 06:52 PM~9374277
> *Whats up fool...
> 
> See what the fuck you started, damn trouble maker... :biggrin:
> *


well they said they were bored :0 so i thought i would entertain :biggrin: midwest style


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 07:53 PM~9374279
> *i dont know how this happens :biggrin:
> *


This always happens, now lets see if we can make what you are trying to do happen. :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 09:54 PM~9374297
> *well they said they were bored :0 so i thought i would entertain :biggrin: midwest style
> *



Cali dont want it with the REAL WEST (MIDWEST)...

all they got is junk hoppers and even the show setups are shitty...thats why they send'em to us... THEY DONT WANT ME TO BRING UP THE 59 THEY HAD SHIPPED HERE TO BE BUILT... :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 4 2007, 06:55 PM~9374304
> *This always happens, now lets see if we can make what you are trying to do happen. :biggrin:
> *


we can do it homie


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

Well Im goin home... FUCK THE WEST COAST and have a nice day...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 08:01 PM~9374359
> *Well Im goin home... FUCK THE WEST COAST and have a nice day...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 06:56 PM~9374314
> *
> THEY DONT WANT ME TO BRING UP THE 59 THEY HAD SHIPPED HERE TO BE BUILT... :0
> *


Armando's 59 is nice, plus he's a real cool guy


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

WHAT`S UP WITH THE MIDWEST YOU LITTEL BOY`S STILL WONT SOME OF THE WEST :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 06:12 PM~9373961
> *we know who og pinky is dog well just call him stinky bitches :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 4 2007, 06:36 PM~9374162
> *Careful..............they run in packs..........seeking out the weak and sexually disoriented...hno:
> *


there you go with you and your sister brother bullshit .....your gay homosexuality YOU DOING BAD DOGGIE :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 4 2007, 06:51 PM~9374273
> *They type like they build hoppers, shitty. :0
> *


YOU TALKING ALL THAT SHIT AND NOT EVEN HITTING THE BUMPER


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 09:56 PM~9374314
> *Cali dont want it with the REAL WEST (MIDWEST)...
> 
> all they got is junk hoppers and even the show setups are shitty...thats why they send'em to us...  THEY DONT WANT ME TO BRING UP THE 59 THEY HAD SHIPPED HERE TO BE BUILT... :0
> *



No one replied to this? WEST COAST? more like WET TOAST.... :0 

YA momma got a wooden leg with termites in it... and a kick stand... what now BITCHES?


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 07:55 PM~9374872
> *No one replied to this? WEST COAST? more like WET TOAST.... :0
> 
> YA momma got a wooden leg with termites in it... and a kick stand... what now BITCHES?
> *


WHAT THE FUCK YOU GOT , ANYTHING WORTH TALKING ABOUT CHIPPER :angry:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 07:55 PM~9374872
> *No one replied to this? WEST COAST? more like WET TOAST.... :0
> 
> YA momma got a wooden leg with termites in it... and a kick stand... what now BITCHES?
> *


WHAT KIND OF FUCKIN NAME IS MARK ROSE... SHOULDN'T BE MORE LIKE BILLY BOB WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO BE THE RICKY BOBBY OF LOWRIDING :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 06:55 PM~9374869
> *YOU TALKING ALL THAT SHIT AND NOT EVEN HITTING THE BUMPER
> *


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

show him the set up mark


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 4 2007, 07:58 PM~9374891
> *WHAT THE FUCK YOU GOT , ANYTHING WORTH TALKING ABOUT  CHIPPER :angry:
> *


PROBABLY ANOTHER RUST BUCKET


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 07:58 PM~9374893
> *WHAT KIND OF FUCKIN NAME IS MARK ROSE... SHOULDN'T BE MORE LIKE BILLY BOB WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO BE THE RICKY BOBBY OF LOWRIDING :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 09:51 PM~9374826
> *there you go with you and your sister brother bullshit .....your gay homosexuality YOU DOING BAD DOGGIE :biggrin:
> *


 I see you didnt graduate over night......... :uh: ... Nothing new here just a heads up on your tatics and "ways"................


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 4 2007, 07:58 PM~9374891
> *WHAT THE FUCK YOU GOT , ANYTHING WORTH TALKING ABOUT  CHIPPER :angry:
> *


where's the video stuck boy


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 4 2007, 07:59 PM~9374909
> *show him the set up mark
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP JUNIOR...GET OFF HIS DICK AND SHOW YOUR SHIT


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

who is ricky bobby . my girl said he is on the hills. you like the hills ***


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 4 2007, 10:58 PM~9374891
> *WHAT THE FUCK YOU GOT , ANYTHING WORTH TALKING ABOUT  CHIPPER :angry:
> *



I dont hop cock sucker...




























Sit this next to your pop can on no-dose and the MIDWEST still KILLIN YOU...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 4 2007, 08:00 PM~9374924
> *I see you didnt graduate over night......... :uh: ... Nothing new here just a heads up on your tatics and "ways"................
> *


 :twak: :dunno: :ugh: :tongue: hno:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 10:58 PM~9374893
> *WHAT KIND OF FUCKIN NAME IS MARK ROSE... SHOULDN'T BE MORE LIKE BILLY BOB WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO BE THE RICKY BOBBY OF LOWRIDING :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Man i heard you was a scam artist...

LOOSER


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 4 2007, 08:01 PM~9374944
> *who is ricky bobby . my girl said he is on the hills. you like the hills ***
> *


MORE LIKE YOUR SISTER :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 08:03 PM~9374970
> *Man i heard you was a scam artist...
> 
> LOOSER
> *


oh shit that's him??? :0 :0


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

hold on. im at my boys house. but this is pat burke and i dont got 2 show my shit . look in the recrod book bitch


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 08:00 PM~9374929
> *where's the video stuck boy
> *


STUCK IN YOUR ASS WITH THE REST OF THE GERBILS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

come on guys...we can all agree the best lowriders are simply made on the eastcoast :cheesy:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 08:02 PM~9374950
> *I dont hop cock sucker...
> 
> 
> ...


ALL THIS IS IS A STOCK PAINT JOB ON A FACTORY 4 DOOR WITH A AL CRANE SETUP


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 08:02 PM~9374950
> *I dont hop cock sucker...
> 
> 
> ...


 THEN GET THE FUCK OUT OF THIS TOPIC CUM QUAT


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 4 2007, 08:05 PM~9374990
> *STUCK IN YOUR ASS WITH THE REST OF THE GERBILS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wow what is it with the westcoast and gerbals?? and homos, like you said it's a way of life and theres no place like cali :0


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A.+Dec 4 2007, 11:02 PM~9374961-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You scare me... :uh:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 08:55 PM~9374869
> *YOU TALKING ALL THAT SHIT AND NOT EVEN HITTING THE BUMPER
> *


Is that better? Been hitting the bumper for 10 years. :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 08:03 PM~9374970
> *Man i heard you was a scam artist...
> 
> LOOSER
> *


WRONG DUDE HOMIE :nono:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 11:06 PM~9375004
> *ALL THIS IS IS A STOCK PAINT JOB ON A FACTORY 4 DOOR WITH A AL CRANE SETUP
> *



FUCK OFF SCAMMER...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 4 2007, 08:04 PM~9374986
> *hold on. im at my boys house. but this is pat burke and i dont got 2 show my shit . look in the recrod book bitch
> *


IT LOWRIDER MAGAZINE :0 COME OUT TO THE STREETS AND BE A REAL RIDER NO RULES


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

did you look it up bitch


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 4 2007, 11:06 PM~9375008
> *THEN GET THE FUCK OUT OF THIS TOPIC CUM QUAT
> *


Its pretty dope aint it?

you know that shit is killin Cali shit... YOUR A SHIT WHISTLE...


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 08:06 PM~9375004
> *ALL THIS IS IS A STOCK PAINT JOB ON A FACTORY 4 DOOR WITH A AL CRANE SETUP
> *


YEA HE HAS A CUSTOM PAINT JOB STRAIGHT FROM CADDILAC IN DETROIT MI,

RIGHT CHIPPER , LIKE I SAID EXCUSES ARE LIKE ASSHOLES AND EVERYONES GOT ONE . :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

there is no video of it unstuck I know man, stuck junk dont count :0 guess your not planning on taking this to the new years pic nic, stuck cars get disqualified :0 :0


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

i got a 64 comeing out this year and i got 10,000 step up


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

WHO WANTS SOME!!!![/HO SIZE]


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 4 2007, 11:09 PM~9375065
> *YEA HE HAS A CUSTOM PAINT JOB STRAIGHT FROM CADDILAC IN DETROIT MI,
> 
> RIGHT CHIPPER  ,  LIKE I SAID EXCUSES ARE LIKE ASSHOLES  AND EVERYONES GOT ONE  . :0
> *



Like I said you cali inbread... I dont hop... my shit is still cleaner than your...


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 4 2007, 08:11 PM~9375086
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

ILL BEAT ANYBODY ON ANY COAST AT HOPPING 
CHECK MY COOL VIDS OUT OF ME KISSIN THE SKY!
http://my.break.com/content/view.aspx?ContentID=379820

BOW DOWN BITCHES!!


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

hello


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

SAY WHAT!!!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 08:08 PM~9375034
> *FUCK OFF SCAMMER...
> *


NOT ANOTHER HATER....IF YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH GET OFF THE COMPUTER AND QUIT TALKING SHIT CAUSE ALL YOU ARE IS A FUCKIN HATER IVE BEEN UP ON LAYITLOW FOR 3 YEARS SELLING WHEELS AND NEVER CAME ACROSS YOU UNTIL NOW SO SHUT THE FUCK UP WITH YOUR STOCK MOBILE...


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 11:07 PM~9375014
> *wow what is it with the westcoast and gerbals?? and homos, like you said it's a way of life and theres no place like cali :0
> *



Its all ass play and man on man anger...

maybe if you bangers didnt wear hot ass khakis and sweatshirts in the middle of summer you wouldnt be so hostile... and stay outta prison... try lovin a woman... its fun...


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: WHAT`S GOING ON MY BOY`S :wave: :wave:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 4 2007, 09:11 PM~9375086
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Real cars have a back seat. I don't need 16 batteries to do that. :0


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 10:13 PM~9375134
> *Its all ass play and man on man anger...
> 
> maybe if you bangers didnt wear hot ass khakis and sweatshirts in the middle of summer you wouldnt be so hostile... and stay outta prison... try lovin a woman... its fun...
> *


 :0 ...........


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 08:10 PM~9375067
> *there is no video of it unstuck I know man, stuck junk dont  count :0 guess your not planning on taking this to the new years pic nic, stuck cars get disqualified :0  :0
> *


ILL BE THERE HOW ABOUT YOU CHIPPER


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 11:13 PM~9375122
> *NOT ANOTHER HATER....IF YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH GET OFF THE COMPUTER AND QUIT TALKING SHIT CAUSE ALL YOU ARE IS A FUCKIN HATER IVE BEEN UP ON LAYITLOW FOR 3 YEARS SELLING WHEELS AND NEVER CAME ACROSS YOU UNTIL NOW SO SHUT THE FUCK UP WITH YOUR STOCK MOBILE...
> *



Im just bust your balls... dont get all heartbroken...


THIS MAN IS NOT A SCAMMER


VERY GOOD SELLER... VERY NICE PRODUCT...

HAPPY?


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 4 2007, 08:10 PM~9375075
> *i got a 64 comeing out this year and i got 10,000 step up
> *


IN A 4 DOOR.....MAN HOMIE WE USE THOSE FOR PARTS CARS


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

WHEN IT WAS SINGLE GATE TEN BATTERIES HOME BOY!!


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

just so you know that was not me it was pat . i dont have any money. lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 4 2007, 08:15 PM~9375156
> *ILL BE THERE  HOW ABOUT YOU CHIPPER
> *


we'll see stuck at 75 boy


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 08:15 PM~9375168
> *IN A 4 DOOR.....MAN HOMIE WE USE THOSE FOR PARTS CARS
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 4 2007, 07:14 PM~9375150
> *Real cars have a back seat. I don't need 16 batteries to do that. :0
> *


GET IT RIGHT 14 HOMIE!!!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 08:15 PM~9375165
> *Im just bust your balls... dont get all heartbroken...
> THIS MAN IS NOT A SCAMMER
> VERY GOOD SELLER... VERY NICE PRODUCT...
> ...


O.K. MAYBE ITS A CLEAN STOCK CADI :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 4 2007, 09:10 PM~9375075
> *i got a 64 comeing out this year and i got 10,000 step up
> *


That means it has to be better, it cost more. :biggrin:


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

he has a 64 2 door and will hopp u for 10,000 ***


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 08:16 PM~9375179
> *we'll see stuck at 75 boy
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

WHATS THE EXCUSE NOW U FUCKEN HATERS!!!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 4 2007, 09:17 PM~9375182
> *GET IT RIGHT 14 HOMIE!!!
> *



Then put the pumps in the trunk, won't fit with all the weight? :0 :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 4 2007, 08:17 PM~9375192
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


what 76 :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 11:13 PM~9375122
> * WITH YOUR STOCK MOBILE...
> *


Actually the only thing that is stock is the paint and the seats... everything else custom one off and completely MIDWEST BUILT... :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 08:19 PM~9375214
> *what 76 :biggrin:
> *


110 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 4 2007, 09:19 PM~9375212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is alot better than the other cars you hop. But you need to learn how to use a grinder. :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 4 2007, 08:17 PM~9375190
> *he has a 64 2 door and will hopp u for 10,000 ***
> *


WE ALL KNOW YOUR A CHEERLEADER HANGING FROM HIS NUTS


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 4 2007, 08:20 PM~9375230
> *110 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ha ha you wish, and try that unstuck homie, with bumpers and wheels centered in the wells when layed--whoa im getting way to midwest for ya huh!!


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 4 2007, 08:22 PM~9375254
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

:0 is right because 14's are way too big for a g-body. :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 08:23 PM~9375258
> *ha ha you wish, and try that unstuck homie, with bumpers and wheels centered in the wells when layed--whoa im getting way to midwest for ya  huh!!
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

i got a car it hits 50 and i drive it bitch. so put your money where your mouth is. 10 gs bitch


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 11:23 PM~9375258
> *ha ha you wish, and try that unstuck homie, with bumpers and wheels centered in the wells when layed--whoa im getting way to midwest for ya  huh!!
> *


No him it sounded like... "ass play ass ply ass play CIRCUS CARS...ass play ass play..."

TOO MUCH POLUTION IN CALI...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 08:19 PM~9375225
> *Actually the only thing that is stock is the paint and the seats... everything else custom one off and completely MIDWEST BUILT... :biggrin:
> *


SO ITS ACTUALLY AN 83 UPDATED TO A 90'S :biggrin: THATS CUSTOM :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 09:23 PM~9375258
> *ha ha you wish, and try that unstuck homie, with bumpers and wheels centered in the wells when layed--whoa im getting way to midwest for ya  huh!!
> *


One thing at a time, just let them learn to HOP before we tell them the rules. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 4 2007, 08:23 PM~9375270
> *:0  is right because 14's are way too big for a g-body. :biggrin:
> *


13's on everything :biggrin: 14's doing bad


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 4 2007, 08:24 PM~9375274
> *i got a car it hits 50 and i drive it bitch. so put  your money where your mouth is. 10 gs bitch
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 11:24 PM~9375280
> *SO ITS ACTUALLY AN 83 UPDATED TO A 90'S :biggrin: THATS CUSTOM :biggrin:
> *


NAW homie its a 91... try again...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 4 2007, 07:25 PM~9375288
> *One thing at a time, just let them learn to HOP before we tell them the rules. :biggrin:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 08:25 PM~9375292
> *13's on everything :biggrin: 14's doing bad
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 08:26 PM~9375304
> *NAW homie its a 91... try again...
> *


SO IT STOCK THEN :dunno:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 4 2007, 08:25 PM~9375288
> *One thing at a time, just let them learn to HOP before we tell them the rules. :biggrin:
> *


shit i forgot who i was talking to ,,,baby steps :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 08:27 PM~9375313
> *SO IT STOCK THEN :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

i bet you cant drive your car 20 miles


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 08:19 PM~9375214
> *what 76 :biggrin:
> *


95 asshole


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 4 2007, 07:29 PM~9375343
> *95  asshole
> *


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 4 2007, 08:28 PM~9375334
> *i bet you cant drive your car 20 miles
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 11:27 PM~9375313
> *SO IT STOCK THEN :dunno:
> *


Just the paint and seats...

If you had a 64 and changed everything but the paint and seats would it be stock?

Let me know if you dont understand the question... :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 4 2007, 08:25 PM~9375294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey that's nice, this has to be one of the nicest hoppers on the westcoast,


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

i will drive my car 2 the west hopp and get in it and drive back... no rollback here.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 07:30 PM~9375353
> *hey that's nice, this has to be one of the nicest hoppers on the westcoast,
> *


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 4 2007, 08:29 PM~9375338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 4 2007, 09:25 PM~9375294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the car Happy, just put a front bumper and some 13's on it and it cool. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 4 2007, 08:29 PM~9375343
> *95  asshole
> *


+gerbal =westcoast :dunno:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 08:30 PM~9375353
> *hey that's nice, this has to be one of the nicest hoppers on the westcoast,
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 08:30 PM~9375352
> *Just the paint and seats...
> 
> If you had a 64 and changed everything but the paint and seats would it be stock?
> ...


UUUUMMMMM YAH BUT I WOULD HAVE DONE EVERTHING EVEN PAINT AND SEATS


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 08:32 PM~9375371
> *+gerbal =westcoast :dunno:
> *


YOU+YOUR SISTER= MID WEST :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 4 2007, 09:29 PM~9375343
> *95  asshole
> *


When it sticks you better get that # right. :0


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 11:34 PM~9375391
> *UUUUMMMMM YAH BUT I WOULD HAVE DONE EVERTHING EVEN PAINT AND SEATS
> *


The paint was resprayed the stock color with extra clear :0 ... and the seats are pillow top in mint condition... no need to change em...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 4 2007, 08:35 PM~9375403
> *When it sticks you better get that # right. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

f.f.la what do you have. i just want 2 know


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 4 2007, 08:30 PM~9375354
> *i will drive my car 2 the west hopp and get in it and drive back... no rollback here.
> *


PICTURES OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN :0


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 11:35 PM~9375402
> *YOU+YOUR SISTER= MID WEST :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HE AINT EVEN GOT A SISTER... NOW WHAT?

CALI+HOPPIN= A SHITTY SIDE SHOW CIRCUS... :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 4 2007, 08:38 PM~9375432
> *f.f.la what do you have. i just want 2 know
> *


WHICH ONE DO YOU WANT TO SEE.....


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 11:39 PM~9375446
> *WHICH ONE DO YOU WANT TO SEE.....
> *



LOUD NOISES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

i did not say i did i said it will . i got 2 go 2 work we all dont sell drugs. thats 4 the west.


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 4 2007, 11:41 PM~9375466
> *i did not say i did i said it will . i got 2 go 2 work we all dont sell drugs. thats 4 the west.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 08:39 PM~9375445
> *HE AINT EVEN GOT A SISTER... NOW WHAT?
> 
> CALI+HOPPIN= A SHITTY SIDE SHOW CIRCUS... :0
> *


YOU+STOCK CADI=MID WEST RUST BUCKET :0


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 11:42 PM~9375477
> *YOU+STOCK CADI=MID WEST RUST BUCKET :0
> *


YOU+ONLINE SALES= A VAST DECLINE IN THE 4TH QUARTER... :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 4 2007, 08:41 PM~9375466
> *i did not say i did i said it will . i got 2 go 2 work we all dont sell drugs. thats 4 the west.
> *


WE ALL AIN'T LOSERS LIKE YOU I OWN A BUSINESS


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 11:43 PM~9375492
> *WE ALL AIN'T LOSERS LIKE YOU I OWN A BUSINESS
> *


SO THE WORKIN MAN A LOOSER?

YOUR DOGGIN YOUR CUSTOMERS HOMIE...?

BOO THIS LADIE...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 08:43 PM~9375488
> *YOU+ONLINE SALES= A VAST DECLINE IN THE 4TH QUARTER... :biggrin:
> *


TALK IN ENGLISH


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

f.f.la you know this is not good for sells. your not a smart


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 09:43 PM~9375492
> *WE ALL AIN'T LOSERS LIKE YOU I OWN A BUSINESS
> *


Got to clean that money somehow. :biggrin: i'm just kidding.


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 11:45 PM~9375522
> *TALK IN ENGLISH
> *



Im sure you know... I wouldn't admit to losing sales either...


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

i own one 2 i pimp your mom


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 08:45 PM~9375519
> *SO THE WORKIN MAN A LOOSER?
> 
> YOUR DOGGIN YOUR CUSTOMERS HOMIE...?
> ...


THERE YOU GO BROKE BACK MOUNTAIN CRY ME A RIVER :tears: :tears:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

i think i hurt boogie mans feelings about his stuck at 75 i mean 76 truck oh i mean car, :biggrin: :biggrin: 

























































woogie boogie fool :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 4 2007, 08:46 PM~9375525
> *Got to clean that money somehow. :biggrin:  i'm just kidding.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS A GOOD ONE :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Why you so quiet BOOGIEMAN? :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 11:47 PM~9375540
> *THERE YOU GO BROKE BACK MOUNTAIN CRY ME A RIVER :tears:  :tears:
> *


im from OHIO dip shit... no mountains out here... I guess school didnt work out for ya...?


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 4 2007, 08:47 PM~9375539
> *i own one 2 i pimp your mom
> *


NO YOUR WRONG YOU PIMP YOUR MOM YOU INBREAD MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

ok im sorry boogie man :biggrin: 


























































no im not,--- :0 PINKY BITCHES


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 08:47 PM~9375555
> *i think i hurt boogie mans feelings about his stuck at 75 i mean 76 truck oh i mean car,    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> woogie boogie fool :biggrin:
> *


I REALLY DONT THINK YOUVE EVER SEEN 90 + , 
YOU CANT SEE PAST 66 CHIPPER :twak:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 08:49 PM~9375589
> *im from OHIO dip shit... no mountains out here... I school didnt work out for ya...?
> *


WHAT THE FUCK IS I SCHOOL YOU INBREAD ARE STUPID :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

thats why i got my rims from homeboys.are you mad you know that was good


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 4 2007, 08:50 PM~9375601
> *I REALLY DONT THINK YOUVE EVER SEEN 90 +  ,
> YOU CANT SEE PAST 66  CHIPPER  :twak:
> *


OHH you got me, that was a good one :uh: your so clever :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 4 2007, 08:50 PM~9375601
> *I REALLY DONT THINK YOUVE EVER SEEN 90 +  ,
> YOU CANT SEE PAST 66  CHIPPER  :twak:
> *


BE BACK IN A MINUTE


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 08:50 PM~9375598
> *ok im sorry boogie man :biggrin:
> no im not,--- :0  PINKY BITCHES
> *


YOU MIGHT AS WELL BUST OUT YOUR KNEE PADS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 11:51 PM~9375610
> *WHAT THE FUCK IS I SCHOOL YOU INBREAD ARE STUPID :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



HEY I FIXED IT fucker... :biggrin: 

I didnt say school worked out for me either...LOL


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 09:47 PM~9375556
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THATS A GOOD ONE :biggrin:
> *


The only differance between Cali and the Midwest is the cost of living. :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 4 2007, 08:51 PM~9375616
> *thats why i got my rims from homeboys.are you mad you know that was good
> *


YOU INBREADS ARE GOOD.... THATS THE HOMIE I DON'T HATE ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 08:52 PM~9375631
> *YOU MIGHT AS WELL BUST OUT YOUR KNEE PADS :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


huh, that must be west coast humor :dunno:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 4 2007, 11:52 PM~9375630
> *BE BACK IN A MINUTE
> *


 MORE ASS SEX?

this dude will cut an argument short for some man love?


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 08:52 PM~9375637
> *HEY I FIXED IT fucker... :biggrin:
> 
> I didnt say school worked out for me either...LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 08:52 PM~9375631
> *YOU MIGHT AS WELL BUST OUT YOUR KNEE PADS :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THEY ALWAYS BOW DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 09:54 PM~9375658
> *MORE ASS SEX?
> 
> this dude will cut an argument short for some man love?
> *



Hopefully he went to shoot himself :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 4 2007, 08:53 PM~9375645
> *The only differance between Cali and the Midwest is the cost of living. :biggrin:
> *


YOU AIN'T LYING


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Dec 4 2007, 01:00 PM~9371676
> *WHAT UP HOMIE WHAR YOU AT?????????????????????????????????
> *


reading this dumbass shit


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 4 2007, 11:54 PM~9375665
> *THEY ALWAYS BOW DOWN  :biggrin:
> *


SEE WHAT WE MEAN? WHAT WITH ALL THE ASS PLAY AND MALE FELLATIO HUMOR?

I THINK I WILL STAY IN OHIO WHERE MEN LIKE WOMEN AND SOME FUCK HORSES>>>


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 4 2007, 09:54 PM~9375665
> *THEY ALWAYS BOW DOWN  :biggrin:
> *


We don't have to PULL DOWN. :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 08:56 PM~9375691
> *SEE WHAT WE MEAN? WHAT WITH ALL THE ASS PLAY AND MALE FELLATIO HUMOR?
> 
> I THINK I WILL STAY IN OHIO WHERE MEN LIKE WOMEN AND SOME FUCK HORSES>>>
> *


YOUR A FUCKEN **** , GET GET OFF YOUR DADDYS DICK / MOMS STRAP ON :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

*Few pics of the Midwest homies*


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

26 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
22 Members: NIMSTER64, solitoscarclub, matdogg, MARK ROSE, bigbody93, Pinky Bitches, snyper99, Infamous James, 509Rider, midwest_swang, 95 SS Swangin, BOOGIE MAN, Maverick, cutlass_rider, Final Fantacy L.A., 83 regal, 87CuTT, 9deuceMonsta, Westside Mint 76, Sixty34me, bloody sunday, sys7em


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 09:02 PM~9374950
> *I dont hop cock sucker...
> 
> 
> ...


this nicca talkin bout the west cost and he got felix cadillac plates :uh: :uh:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 4 2007, 08:58 PM~9375717
> *YOUR A FUCKEN **** ,  GET GET OFF YOUR DADDYS DICK / MOMS STRAP ON  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


with the comment u just quoted this is not a good comeback :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

bighpray 136 
BOOGIE MAN 98 
mister x 95 
dena4life-D 93 
Roma 89 
Final Fantacy L.A. 87 
Pinky Bitches 83 
yetti 64 
GARCIA CUSTOMS 56 
87CuTT 51 
flaco78 50 
midwest_swang 49 
Suburban Swingin 39 
MARK ROSE 32 
bloody sunday 25 
cutlass_rider 22 
smiley`s 84 fleetwood 11 
Smoke1 10 
88LOW4LIFE 8 
matdogg 8 
cincyprohopper 7 
blackcherry 84 7 
Westside Mint 76 7 
JOEMAN 6 
gmorg 5 
BIGDOLLABILL 5 
bthang64 4 
PINKY 4 
granpa 3 
Bounsir 3 
robbie 3 
Bumper Chippin 88 3 
Big Rich 3 
SWITCHMANLA 3 
95 SS Swangin 3 
NIMSTER64 3 
83 grandprix 2 
61 Impala on 3 2 
old man lets hop 2 
Sixty34me 2 
L-BABY 2 
hydraulicmike 2 
One Luv 2 
Lo_N_Lavish 2 
86LUXURIOUSSPORT 1 
weldermyass 1 
NAPTOWNSOUTHSIDIN 1 
montecarlo1987ls 1 
BIG CHRIS STL OG 1 
timdog57 1 
somosuno90 1 
Big Doe 1 
88'Chevy Rider 1 
E 1 
TRUDAWG 1 
supreme 1 
AIWOLVERINE 1 
BIG WHIT 64 1 
Howard Wolowitz 1 
showandgo 1 
ride4life 1


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 4 2007, 11:58 PM~9375717
> *YOUR A FUCKEN **** ,  GET GET OFF YOUR DADDYS DICK / MOMS STRAP ON  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



You alway talk about the male penis... is that all there is in cali...?


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 08:56 PM~9375691
> *SEE WHAT WE MEAN? WHAT WITH ALL THE ASS PLAY AND MALE FELLATIO HUMOR?
> 
> I THINK I WILL STAY IN OHIO WHERE MEN LIKE WOMEN AND SOME FUCK HORSES>>>AND THERE SISTERS AND BROTHERS MOTHERS DOGS CATS GERBALS :0
> *


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 4 2007, 09:58 PM~9375717
> *YOUR A FUCKEN **** ,  GET GET OFF YOUR DADDYS DICK / MOMS STRAP ON  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You still in INSANE CLOWN POSSIE? :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Dec 4 2007, 10:59 PM~9375729
> *Few pics of the Midwest homies
> 
> 
> ...


thats how we do it homie and thats just a few.there are more out there. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 4 2007, 09:14 PM~9375150
> *Real cars have a back seat. I don't need 16 batteries to do that. :0
> *


thats why you got an elco :uh:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 11:59 PM~9375733
> *this  nicca  talkin bout  the  west cost  and  he  got felix  cadillac  plates  :uh:  :uh:
> *



Its just a tag jerkoff... I guess you aint got shit made from anywhere but cali?

your a douchebag...

Your caddies dope tho :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 4 2007, 10:00 PM~9375763
> *thats how we do it homie and thats just a few.there are more out there. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 10:01 PM~9375776
> *thats  why  you got  an elco  :uh:
> *


Still don't need 16 batteries in anything. :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 4 2007, 09:59 PM~9375748
> *You still in INSANE CLOWN POSSIE? :biggrin:
> *


No hes in Team INSANE CLOWN CAR PUSSIES :biggrin: 
You got him mixed up


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

SEE WHAT WE MEAN? WHAT WITH ALL THE ASS PLAY AND MALE FELLATIO HUMOR?

I THINK I WILL STAY IN OHIO WHERE MEN LIKE WOMEN AND SOME FUCK HORSES>>>AND THERE SISTERS AND BROTHERS MOTHERS DOGS CATS GERBALS 


Thats cheating focker... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 10:01 PM~9375777
> *Its just a tag jerkoff... I guess you aint got shit made from anywhere but cali?
> 
> your a douchebag...
> ...


thx you cumm drunk whore


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 09:01 PM~9375777
> *Its just a tag jerkoff... I guess you aint got shit made from anywhere but cali?
> 
> your a douchebag...
> ...


YOUR FUCKING GAY BROKE BACK MOUNTAIN :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 4 2007, 10:02 PM~9375795
> *Still don't need 16 batteries in anything. :biggrin:
> *


AND YOU STILL HAVE A TRUCK


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 4 2007, 10:03 PM~9375804
> *No hes in Team INSANE CLOWN CAR PUSSIES  :biggrin:
> You got him mixed up
> *


Always causing problems. :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 11:59 PM~9375734
> *with the comment u just quoted this is not a good comeback :uh:
> *


It had penis references.... its all he knows...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 09:03 PM~9375809
> *SEE WHAT WE MEAN? WHAT WITH ALL THE ASS PLAY AND MALE FELLATIO HUMOR?
> 
> I THINK I WILL STAY IN OHIO WHERE MEN LIKE WOMEN AND SOME FUCK HORSES>>>AND THERE SISTERS AND BROTHERS MOTHERS DOGS CATS GERBALS
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 09:03 PM~9375813
> *thx  you cumm  drunk  whore
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
WHAT UP SMILEY :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 12:03 AM~9375813
> *thx  you cumm  drunk  whore
> *



No problem you greasy fat back... :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 10:04 PM~9375823
> *AND  YOU STILL HAVE  A TRUCK
> *


It ain't nothing but a g-body with a bed. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 10:03 PM~9375809
> *SEE WHAT WE MEAN? WHAT WITH ALL THE ASS PLAY AND MALE FELLATIO HUMOR?
> 
> I THINK I WILL STAY IN OHIO WHERE MEN LIKE WOMEN AND SOME FUCK HORSES>>>AND THERE SISTERS AND BROTHERS MOTHERS DOGS CATS GERBALS
> ...


YA STAY THERE WHERE YOU FUCKERS LIKE YOUR SISTERS FUCKING YOUR DAD AND BROTHERS FUCK MOMS AND SHIT AND ON YOUR FREE TIME YOU GO COW TIPPIN :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 09:04 PM~9375827
> *It had penis INLARGEMENT.... its all he knows...
> *


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 12:03 AM~9375817
> *YOUR FUCKING GAY BROKE BACK MOUNTAIN :biggrin:
> *



BOYCOTT FINAL FANTASY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 4 2007, 10:04 PM~9375824
> *Always causing problems. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Sorry im acting up again. OOPS im tryin to quit :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 10:05 PM~9375842
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WHAT UP SMILEY :biggrin:
> *


SUPP DOGGIE :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 09:06 PM~9375859


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 10:03 PM~9375813
> *thx  i'm a cum drinking whore.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 4 2007, 08:02 PM~9375795
> *Still don't need 16 batteries in anything. :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 12:06 AM~9375858
> *YA  STAY THERE  WHERE  YOU FUCKERS  LIKE  YOUR  SISTERS  FUCKING YOUR  DAD  AND  BROTHERS  FUCK  MOMS AND SHIT  AND  ON  YOUR  FREE  TIME  YOU GO  COW  TIPPIN  :0
> *



I heard you were fat... wanna jump in a mud puddle and get tipped... I think u would like it...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 10:05 PM~9375844
> *N  o problem you greasy fat back... :0
> *


NEVER FAT I HAVE A FAT DICK IF THATS WHAT YOU MEAN AND PICK UP YOUR PANTIES AND STEP AWAY FROM THE DILDO


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 08:08 PM~9375897
> *NEVER  FAT  I HAVE A FAT DICK  IF  THATS  WHAT  YOU MEAN  AND  PICK  UP YOUR  PANTIES  AND  STEP  AWAY FROM  THE  DILDO
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 10:07 PM~9375889
> *I heard you were fat... wanna jump in a mud puddle and get tipped... I think u would like it...
> *


YA SURE YOU CAN TIP MY DICK IN TO YOUR MOMS ASS NO PROBLEM


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 4 2007, 10:07 PM~9375883
> *I really want to fuck a baby :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...




:uh: Alright its gettin fucked up in here :uh:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 12:08 AM~9375897
> *NEVER  FAT  I HAVE A FAT DICK  IF  THATS  WHAT  YOU MEAN  AND  PICK  UP YOUR  PANTIES  AND  STEP  AWAY FROM  THE  DILDO
> *



Again with the dick references... man you gys in cali are fuckin strange..

all you talk about is DICK...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 4 2007, 10:10 PM~9375921
> *:uh: Alright its gettin fucked up in here  :uh:
> *


It started on page 2. :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> BOYCOTT FINAL FANTASY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> WHY,I STILL SELL TO **** LIKE YOU, I DONT DISCRIMANATE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 10:07 PM~9375889
> *you heardi was fat... wanna jump in a mud puddle with my dog and  get tipped... I think i would like it...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 08:10 PM~9375933
> *Again with the dick references... man you gys in cali are fuckin strange..
> 
> all you talk about is DICK...
> *


STOP ACTING LIKE A DICK HOMEBOY!!!


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 4 2007, 10:11 PM~9375938
> *It started on page 2. :biggrin:
> *


They didnt know what they were startin bro :cheesy:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 12:07 AM~9375883
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...



YOu cali guys go from ass play to baby fuckin...
Man cali is weird... its like hell but with more ass sex...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 4 2007, 10:11 PM~9375938
> *It started on page 2. :biggrin:
> *


AND YOU STILL HAVE AN ELCO A 100 DOLLOR CAR THAT THE JUNK YARD DONT EVEN TAKE NO MORE


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 08:12 PM~9375955
> *YOu cali guys go from ass play to baby fuckin...
> Man cali is weird... its like hell but with more ass sex...
> *


GO BACK TO FUCKING CHICKENS !!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 10:12 PM~9375955
> *YOu cali guys go from ass play to baby fuckin...
> Man cali is weird... its like hell but with more ass sex...
> *


MAN YOUR ALL UP ON CALIS NUTTS YOU MIGHT HAVE GOTTEN RAPED BY A CALI DUDE


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


> > BOYCOTT FINAL FANTASY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> > :biggrin:
> > WHY,I STILL SELL TO **** LIKE YOU, I DONT DISCRIMANATE
> 
> ...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 10:12 PM~9375958
> *AND  YOU STILL HAVE AN ELCO  A  100 DOLLOR  CAR  THAT  THE  JUNK YARD  DONT EVEN TAKE NO  MORE
> *


The passenger door isn't welded shut because I'm too lazy to reinforce it. :0


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 12:13 AM~9375967
> *GO BACK TO FUCKING CHICKENS !!!
> *


THEY ARE TO SMALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 4 2007, 09:03 PM~9375804
> *No hes in Team INSANE CLOWN CAR PUSSIES  :biggrin:
> You got him mixed up
> *


SHUT UP STUPID INBRED :werd:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 4 2007, 10:15 PM~9375979
> *The passenger door isn't welded shut because I'm too lazy to reinforce it. :0
> *


DAM I HAVE A FAN OUT THERE WHEN YOU GET YOUR FAT ASS DOWN HERE ILL GIVE YOU AN AUTOGRAPH


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

The luv is deep in here.


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 12:14 AM~9375972
> *MAN  YOUR  ALL UP ON CALIS  NUTTS    YOU MIGHT HAVE  GOTTEN  RAPED  BY A CALI DUDE
> *



Again you with the male on male sex... Smiley you are realy starting to scare me...

you sound like you know alot about fuckin men?


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 4 2007, 09:16 PM~9375996
> *The luv is deep in here.
> *


this is true


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 09:14 PM~9375975
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Im not gay but can you hook me up cheap? I will tell you im gay if it gets me a discount... I know how you guys like the boys... :biggrin:
> *


AND THE TRUTH IS TOLD, YOU A STUPID INBRED


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 4 2007, 10:15 PM~9375979
> *The passenger door isn't welded shut because I'm too lazy to reinforce it. :0
> *


BUT I WOULD HAVE PUT MONEY THAT MY MALIBU WOULD HAVE SPANKED THAT ASS  :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o133/jlnleveque/*******.jpg :0 :0 :0 IN THE MID WEST!!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

For all you guys from Cali. The 3rd key on the left is Caps Lock. :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

WOW.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 10:17 PM~9376001
> *Again you with the male on male sex... Smiley you are realy starting to scare me...
> 
> you sound like you know alot about fuckin MY MOM
> *


WTF :uh:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 4 2007, 09:12 PM~9375952
> *They didnt know what they were startin bro  :cheesy:
> *


NO YOU INBREDS DIDNT KNOW WHAT YOU GOT INTO,DUMB ASS INBRED


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Dec 5 2007, 12:18 AM~9376017
> *WOW.
> *



I love this shit... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 4 2007, 10:18 PM~9376015
> *http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o133/jlnleveque/*******.jpg        :0  :0  :0  IN THE MID WEST!!
> *


THATS YETTI HIS SISTER  AND HIS SON


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 10:18 PM~9376011
> *BUT  I WOULD  HAVE  PUT  MONEY  THAT  MY MALIBU WOULD  HAVE BROKE IN HALF    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I fixed for you.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 08:20 PM~9376036
> *THATS  YETTI HIS  SISTER  AND  HIS  SON
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 12:19 AM~9376026
> *WTF  :uh:
> *



Man your good with the editing...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 09:20 PM~9376036
> *THATS  YETTI HIS  SISTER  AND  HIS  SON
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 4 2007, 10:20 PM~9376039
> *:biggrin: I fixed for you.
> *


THAT IT DID THATS WHAT ITS FOR YOU TO BREAK IT THATS WHAT THE DIFFERECE IS BETWEEN US YOU FUCK NUTTS WE DONT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT A CAR WE BREAK SHIT


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 10:20 PM~9376036
> *THATS  YETTI HIS  SISTER  AND  HIS  SON
> *


That is a tight ass mullet though. :roflmao: Don't hate on people with hair Smiley.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 10:22 PM~9376058
> *THAT  IT DID  THATS WHAT ITS  FOR  YOU TO BREAK  IT THATS WHAT  THE  DIFFERECE  IS  BETWEEN  US  YOU FUCK NUTTS  WE  CANT BUILD CARS SO THEY BREAK
> *


That's what I have been saying all along. :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 4 2007, 04:35 PM~9372777
> *You sure about that.
> 
> 
> ...


YOU CALL THIS PINK ONE A CLEAN CAR AND ITS CHIPPIN?COMMON LIL PINKY YOU CAN DO BETTER THAN THAT!!! ANYWAYS LETS SET UP A HOP AND ILL BREAK YOU OFF A COUPLE OF TIMES THEN ILL HELP YOU WITH YOUR JUNK CAR AND MAYBE WE CAN MAKE IT DO WHAT A REAL DOUBLE PUMP SHOULD DO


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

26 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
22 Members: MARK ROSE, Sixty34me, 66impala, Maverick, 87CuTT, AZ WAR CHIEF, flaco78, Skim, bighpray, LB ROLLER, NorCal75, 95 SS Swangin, miguel90802, southside groovin, 509Rider, Final Fantacy L.A., Yogi, 3whlcmry, 84boxchevy, matdogg, Westside Mint 76, PINKY
:0


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 5 2007, 12:24 AM~9376082
> *YOU CALL THIS PINK ONE A CLEAN CAR AND ITS CHIPPIN?COMMON LIL PINKY YOU CAN DO BETTER THAN THAT!!! ANYWAYS LETS SET UP A HOP AND ILL BREAK YOU OFF A COUPLE OF TIMES THEN ILL HELP YOU WITH YOUR JUNK CAR AND MAYBE WE CAN MAKE IT DO WHAT A REAL DOUBLE PUMP SHOULD DO
> *


Are you the PINKY from truucha?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

WHOS THAT *** IN A SKIRT IS THAT YETTI OR MARK ROSE HOLDING THE RULER :roflmao:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

here's the deal the midwest will allways be 2nd to the west coast are cars will allway be shit we will always chip..............

but thats ok the only way we can even get a hop is if we meet them in vegas.

the only question i have is why wont they come past vegas?


i think i have the answer


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

ANYONE FROM CALI?
YOU COMIN TO THE COOKOUT?


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 12:27 AM~9376112
> *WHOS  THAT  *** IN A SKIRT  IS  THAT  YETTI OR  MARK ROSE  HOLDING THE  RULER  :roflmao:
> *



ITS A SCOTTISH MAN SKIRT JERKOFF...

NO ITS NOT ME... :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Dec 4 2007, 10:27 PM~9376113
> *here's the deal the midwest will allways be 2nd to the west coast are cars will allway be shit we will always chip..............
> 
> but thats ok  the only way we can even get a hop is if we meet them in vegas.
> ...


STFU FOOL THE DREAM TEAM CAME AND BROKE YOU FOOLS OFF KNOW ITS YOUR TURN TO COME DOWN


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

FUCK THE MID WEST


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 10:27 PM~9376112
> *WHOS  THAT  *** IN A SKIRT  IS  THAT  YETTI OR  MARK ROSE  HOLDING THE  RULER  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I knew that was comin :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 10:28 PM~9376126
> *ITS A SCOTTISH MAN SKIRT JERKOFF...
> 
> NO ITS NOT ME... :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: DAMN YOU TO SMART DUMB ASS


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 4 2007, 09:28 PM~9376129
> *FUCK THE MID WEST
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 4 2007, 10:28 PM~9376130
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I knew that was comin  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 4 2007, 10:28 PM~9376130
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I knew that was comin  :cheesy:
> *


THATS HOW YOU GUYS DO IT IN THE MIDWEST HUH


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 12:30 AM~9376151
> *THATS  HOW  YOU GUYS  DO  IT  IN THE  MIDWEST HUH
> *



DISCLAIMER....

THE GUY IN THE SKIRT IS NOT FROM TEAM MIDWEST... :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 10:30 PM~9376151
> *THATS  HOW  YOU GUYS  DO  IT  IN THE  MIDWEST HUH
> *


Nope Al is one of a kind :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 10:31 PM~9376160
> *DISCLAIMER....
> 
> THE GUY IN THE SKIRT IS NOT FROM TEAM MIDWEST... :biggrin:
> *


STOP THATS HOW EVERONE ROLLS UP THERE AT THE CAR SHOWS :biggrin:
YOU DONT HAVE A SKIRT YOU CANT GET IN THE SHOW :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Dec 4 2007, 10:27 PM~9376113
> *here's the deal the midwest will allways be 2nd to the west coast are cars will allway be shit we will always chip..............
> 
> but thats ok  the only way we can even get a hop is if we meet them in vegas.
> ...


Because there isn't a truck that can pull that much weight. :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 12:32 AM~9376172
> *STOP  THATS  HOW  EVERONE  ROLLS  UP  THERE  AT  THE  CAR  SHOWS  :biggrin:
> YOU DONT HAVE  A SKIRT YOU CANT GET IN  THE  SHOW  :0
> *



You would fit rite in... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 4 2007, 08:28 PM~9376129
> *FUCK THE MID WEST
> *


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 09:28 PM~9376128
> *STFU  FOOL  THE  DREAM TEAM CAME  AND  BROKE  YOU FOOLS OFF  KNOW  ITS  YOUR  TURN  TO COME  DOWN
> *


i got your fool and bring the caddy you might get a hop to lol


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 10:33 PM~9376184
> *THATS  HOW I fit  in... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 12:34 AM~9376196
> *:uh:
> *


LOL... you got me... :uh:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 4 2007, 10:28 PM~9376129
> *FUCK THE MID WEST
> *


There's no space in midwest. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Dec 4 2007, 10:33 PM~9376188
> *i got your fool and bring the caddy you might get a hop to lol
> *


  YOU AINT GOT SHIT THAT ITS THAT CLEAN TO HOP ME


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 4 2007, 10:32 PM~9376174
> *Because there isn't a truck that can pull that much weight. :biggrin:
> *


Right I do recall some truck problems last time the west coast came to Missouri :0 They had to leave it behind :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 4 2007, 09:32 PM~9376174
> *Because there isn't a truck that can pull that much weight. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: or they scared of what d.o.t would do to them pullin all the lead across the country lol :biggrin: 



see the west coast soon :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Dec 4 2007, 10:33 PM~9376188
> *i got your fool and bring the caddy you might get a hop to lol
> *


OH AND STEP UP TO MY LEVEL THEN WE CAN DO THIS


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 09:14 PM~9375972
> *MAN  YOUR  ALL UP ON CALIS  NUTTS    YOU MIGHT HAVE  GOTTEN  RAPED  BY A CALI DUDE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 10:35 PM~9376205
> * YOU AINT GOT  SHIT  THAT ITS  THAT CLEAN  TO HOP  ME
> *


How do you know, I forgot you know everything. :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 12:36 AM~9376222
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



And your eggin on the dick talk...I knew you were weird...


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 4 2007, 09:35 PM~9376204
> *There's no space in midwest. :biggrin:
> *


NO BUT THERES A BUNCH OF BITCHES


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Dec 4 2007, 10:35 PM~9376211
> *:thumbsup:  or they scared of what d.o.t would do to them pullin all the lead across the country lol :biggrin:
> see the west coast soon :biggrin:
> *


They would be getting searched at every truckstop. :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 4 2007, 10:37 PM~9376231
> *How do you know, I forgot you know everything. :biggrin:
> *


SEE YOU ALMOST LEARNING KNOW ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS CLAIM THAT YOU WANNA BE FROM THE WEST COAST THE N YOU WILL BE SET  AND YES I KNOW THAT


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 09:36 PM~9376218
> *OH AND  STEP  UP  TO  MY LEVEL  THEN WE  CAN  DO  THIS
> *


be ready and have cash and plenty of it


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 4 2007, 10:38 PM~9376238
> *NO BUT THERES A BUNCH OF BITCHES
> *



Thats why were all hedrosexual unlike the west coast :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 4 2007, 10:37 PM~9376231
> *How do you know, I forgot you know everything. :biggrin:
> *


AN D YOU STILL HAVE A TRUCK


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 5 2007, 12:38 AM~9376243
> *They would be getting searched at every truckstop. :roflmao:
> *



Hell yeah... out here messicans in big trucks on the highway= 2 ******* runnin dope...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 4 2007, 10:38 PM~9376238
> *NO BUT THERES A BUNCH OF BITCHES
> *


Everyone wants to be like you. :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 09:37 PM~9376236
> *And your EGGS ARE HITTING ME IN THE CHIN...I knew you were weird...
> *


 :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 4 2007, 09:38 PM~9376238
> *NO BUT THERES A BUNCH OF BITCHES
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Dec 4 2007, 10:39 PM~9376258
> *be ready and have cash and plenty of it
> *


AINT THAT A BITCH TRICK ILL BUY YOU AND YOUR SHIT BUCKET OH BY THE WAY I HAVE MORE MONEY IN MY POCKET THE N YOU DO IN YOUR FUCKEN BANK ACCOUNT AND DONT COME HERE WITH YOUR FOOD STAMP CHECK SUCCA


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 12:40 AM~9376279
> *:0
> *


Atleast say something original... stop editing my quotes... :uh: 

Its not amusing


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 4 2007, 09:39 PM~9376261
> *Thats why were all hedrosexual unlike the west coast  :0
> *


YOU LIKE TO GO HEAD FIRST... WHAT :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

THATS WHY YOUR TRICK ASS DRIVES A 95 SS


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 10:40 PM~9376264
> *AN D  YOU STILL HAVE  A  TRUCK
> *


I forgot you build cars for LOWRIDER magazine, that's why you think its a truck. :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 09:41 PM~9376290
> *AINT THAT A BITCH  TRICK  ILL BUY  YOU AND  YOUR  SHIT  BUCKET  OH  BY THE  WAY  I HAVE  MORE  MONEY  IN  MY POCKET  THE N YOU DO  IN YOUR  FUCKEN  BANK ACCOUNT  AND  DONT  COME  HERE  WITH  YOUR  FOOD  STAMP CHECK  SUCCA
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 09:41 PM~9376290
> *AINT THAT A BITCH  TRICK  ILL BUY  YOU AND  YOUR  SHIT  BUCKET  OH  BY THE  WAY  I HAVE  MORE  MONEY  IN  MY POCKET  THE N YOU DO  IN YOUR  FUCKEN  BANK ACCOUNT  AND  DONT  COME  HERE  WITH  YOUR  FOOD  STAMP CHECK  SUCCA
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 10:42 PM~9376299
> *YOU LIKE TO GO HEAD FIRST... WHAT :0
> *


That means straight let me define it for you Anal Fantacy L.A.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 4 2007, 10:42 PM~9376302
> *I forgot you build cars for LOWRIDER magazine, that's why you think its a truck. :biggrin:
> *


DONT MAKE NO SENSE AND YES I DO


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 09:40 PM~9376272
> *Hell yeah... out here messicans in big trucks on the highway= 2 ******* runnin dope...
> *


TWO WHITE BOYS OUT HERE IN A TRUCK=TWEAKERS :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 10:44 PM~9376325
> *DONT MAKE  NO SENSE  AND  YES  I DO
> *


Doing anything for Lowrider magazine doesn't make any sense. :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 12:46 AM~9376337
> *TWO WHITE BOYS OUT HERE IN A TRUCK=TWEAKERS :biggrin:
> *



Thats the balance of life I guess :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 4 2007, 09:44 PM~9376324
> *That means straight let me define it for you Anal Fantacy L.A.
> *


I AIN'T YOUR BROTHER QUIT FANTASIZING ABOUT ME


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 08:46 PM~9376337
> *TWO WHITE BOYS OUT HERE IN A TRUCK=TWEAKERS :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 10:46 PM~9376337
> *TWO WHITE BOYS OUT HERE IN A TRUCK=TWEAKERS :biggrin:
> *


Quit making it for us. :biggrin: You know most of it comes from Mexico now.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 09:41 PM~9376290
> *AINT THAT A BITCH  TRICK  ILL BUY  YOU AND  YOUR  SHIT  BUCKET  OH  BY THE  WAY  I HAVE  MORE  MONEY  IN  MY POCKET  THE N YOU DO  IN YOUR  FUCKEN  BANK ACCOUNT  AND  DONT  COME  HERE  WITH  YOUR  FOOD  STAMP CHECK  SUCCA
> *


first off you had better check your pocket for you call me out that caddy is a ok/nice car but it still aint shit but a 80s caddy come get some fool 

dont be scared to come out past vegas with that fuckin bucket of a caddy

i aint had that 95 in 3 years get your shit right and quit swingin on my nut sack like all the other bitchs that like that 95 ss lol






when i see you i will have my car there and it will on or above your level so just make sure you got CASH$$$$$$$$$$$$ FOOL


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

YOU GUYS HAVE A CRUISE NITE FOR TRAILORS UP THERE SINCE YOU FUCKERS ALL LIVE IN TRAILORS


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 10:49 PM~9376386
> *YOU GUYS  HAVE  A CRUISE  NITE  FOR  TRAILORS  UP  THERE  SINCE  YOU FUCKERS  ALL  LIVE  IN TRAILORS
> *


Mine has China's on it though. :roflmao:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 12:49 AM~9376386
> *YOU GUYS  HAVE  A CRUISE  NITE  FOR  TRAILORS  UP  THERE  SINCE  YOU FUCKERS  ALL  LIVE  IN TRAILORS
> *



And you fuckers live in project that get burned to the ground by a fuckin 8yr old... atleast we can pickup and move... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Dec 4 2007, 10:49 PM~9376384
> *first off you had better check your pocket for you call me out that caddy is a ok/nice car but it still aint shit but a 80s caddy come get some fool
> 
> dont be scared to come out past vegas with that  fuckin bucket of a caddy
> ...


THIS NICCA LIKE I SAID SUCCA WE CAN PLAY BIG BANK TAKE LIL BANK FOOL ANY FUCKEN DAY ILL SWING MY SHIT YOU JUST BETTER HAVE SUM SHIT THAT LOOKS LIKE A CAR DUMB ASS YOU BETTER ASK SUMBODY FOOL  ILL BUY YOU YOUR TRAILOR YOU ILL HAVE YOU VCLEANING MY TOILET FOOL


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

19 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
16 Members: 79regal, Final Fantacy L.A., MARK ROSE, 509Rider, 95 SS Swangin, Eddie$Money, YellowAmigo, bthang64, Smokes, c4obert, onbagz2002, bighpray, Pinky Bitches, flaco78, matdogg, 86BUICKREGAL


PRETTY INTERESTING TOPIC..YA HEARD...


:biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 4 2007, 09:49 PM~9376381
> *Quit making it for us. :biggrin:  You know most of it comes from Mexico now.
> *


 :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HOW MUCH DO YOU NEED :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 10:52 PM~9376426
> *:tears:  :tears:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HOW MUCH DO YOU NEED :biggrin:
> *


So that's what kind of business you own. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

NICCA YOU NEED TO GO BUY A CADDY THATS WORTH SUMTHING FOOL THAT BIG BODY IS DIME A DOZEN DOWN HERE MY 1 CAR THATS COMING OUT IS WORTH MORE THEN YOUR WHOLE LIFE FOOL


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 09:49 PM~9376386
> *YOU GUYS  HAVE  A CRUISE  NITE  FOR  TRAILORS  UP  THERE  SINCE  YOU FUCKERS  ALL  LIVE  IN TRAILORS
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 09:49 PM~9376386
> *YOU GUYS  HAVE  A CRUISE  NITE  FOR  TRAILORS  UP  THERE  SINCE  YOU FUCKERS  ALL  LIVE  IN TRAILORS
> *


i love to see shit like this its people like you that need get out and exslpore the world not just surf the net and call what you think you see

i bet you can put you house and your garage in my home garage lol








come get you some anytime your ready


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 4 2007, 09:53 PM~9376447
> *So that's what kind of business you own. :biggrin:
> *


NAW HOMIE IM LEGIT.....BUT WHAT YOU NEED I GOT ANY SIZE WHEELS WITH TIRES :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

95SS I SEE YOUR MY MUTHAFUCKEN ADMIRER SO GET OF MY NUTTS FOOL AND GET A CAR THAT IS UP TO MY LEVEL YOUR A JOKE LIKE I SAID ANYTIME WE CAN PLAY BIG BANK TAKE LIL BANK NICCA


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 09:55 PM~9376481
> *95SS  I SEE  YOUR  MY MUTHAFUCKEN  ADMIRER  SO GET  OF  MY NUTTS  FOOL  AND  GET A  CAR  THAT IS  UP TO  MY LEVEL  YOUR  A JOKE  LIKE  I SAID  ANYTIME  WE  CAN PLAY  BIG  BANK TAKE  LIL  BANK  NICCA
> *


 :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 10:55 PM~9376477
> *NAW HOMIE IM LEGIT.....BUT WHAT YOU NEED I GOT ANY SIZE WHEELS WITH TIRES :biggrin:
> *


If it's bigger than a 13 I don't want it. :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 12:54 AM~9376458
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you fuckers live in projects that get burned to the ground by a fuckin 8yr old... atleast we can pickup and move... :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 09:55 PM~9376481
> *95SS  I SEE  YOUR  MY MUTHAFUCKEN  ADMIRER  SO GET  OF  MY NUTTS  FOOL  AND  GET A  CAR  THAT IS  UP TO  MY LEVEL  YOUR  A JOKE  LIKE  I SAID  ANYTIME  WE  CAN PLAY  BIG  BANK TAKE  LIL  BANK  NICCA
> *


dont no you dont car about you but dont be scared to swing that shit you call a car


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 09:57 PM~9376512
> *you fuckers live in projects that get burned to the ground by a fuckin 8yr old... atleast we can pickup and move...  :biggrin:
> *


YOU MEAN HITCH UP AND MOVE :roflmao: :roflmao: NO PROJECTS HERE RICKY BOBBY :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Dec 4 2007, 10:59 PM~9376535
> *dont no you dont car about you but dont be scared to swing that shit you call a car
> *


NEXT TIME MAKE SENSE SUCKA AND EVERYTIME YOU TALK TO MAKES ME WANNA GO TAKE A SHIT


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

I'm out. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Dec 4 2007, 09:59 PM~9376535
> *dont no you dont car about you but dont be scared to swing that shit you call a car
> *


now you know better than that :0 he dont know how to hit a switch :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 4 2007, 09:57 PM~9376511
> *If it's bigger than a 13 I don't want it. :biggrin:
> *


YOU ONLY COULD FIT SO MUCH IN A 13 YOU KNOW WITH ADAPTERS AND K/O'S


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 10:00 PM~9376546
> *NEXT  TIME  MAKE  SENSE  SUCKA  AND  EVERYTIME  YOU TALK TO  MAKES  ME  WANNA  GO  TAKE  A SHIT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 11:00 PM~9376551
> *now you know better than that :0 he dont know how to hit a switch :biggrin:
> *


  BITCH DONT LET ME POST UP YOUR FUCKEN NERDY ASS CREW FOOL WAIT A MIN IS THAT YOU IN THE SKIRT BY THE RULER I KNEW YOU WAS A BITCH WAIT A MIN YOU AINT EVEN GOT A CAR THAT CAR IS YOUR BITCHES CAR GO GET A CAR B4 YOU START TALKING TO ME YOU CUMM DRUNK BITCH


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 12:59 AM~9376543
> *YOU MEAN HITCH UP AND MOVE :roflmao:  :roflmao: NO PROJECTS HERE RICKY BOBBY :biggrin:
> *


YOU SOUND LIKE A DOG WITHPEANUT BUTTER IN ITS MOUTH...

I WAKE UP IN THE MORNIN AND PISS EXCELLENCE...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 10:00 PM~9376546
> *NEXT  TIME  MAKE  SENSE  SUCKA  AND  EVERYTIME  YOU TALK TO  MAKES  ME  WANNA  GO  TAKE  A SHIT
> *


that's just you being full of shit :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 11:00 PM~9376554
> *YOU ONLY COULD FIT SO MUCH IN A 13
> *


 :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 10:01 PM~9376563
> *BITCH  DONT LET ME  POST  UP  YOUR  FUCKEN  NERDY ASS  CREW  FOOL
> *


im pretty sure you have plenty pics of us, we are viewed by many imitated by plenty, and you still suck :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 11:01 PM~9376565
> *that's just you being full of shit :biggrin:
> *


YOU NEED TO ASK YOUR GIRL IF IM FULL OF SHIT


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 01:01 AM~9376563
> *BITCH  DONT LET ME  POST  UP  YOUR  FUCKEN  NERDY ASS  CREW  FOOL
> *



POST AWAY HOE... THESE NERDY ASS WHITE BOYS WILL SERVE THAT ASS... DONT FORGET IT.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 11:03 PM~9376592
> *im pretty sure you have plenty pics of us, we are viewed by many imitated by plenty, and you still suck :biggrin:
> *


AND YOU STILL DONT HAVE ACAR :0


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

HEY LIL PINKY,U SEE WHAT YOU STARTED?TALKING ALL THAT SHIT AND YOUR CAR DOES WHAT OUR SINGLES HAVE BEEN DOING.........GET YOUR MID WEST TOGETHER AND PASS THE 85 INCH MARK THEN GET BACK AT US :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 4 2007, 11:04 PM~9376604
> *HEY LIL PINKY,U SEE WHAT YOU STARTED?TALKING ALL THAT SHIT AND YOUR CAR DOES WHAT OUR SINGLES HAVE BEEN DOING.........GET YOUR MID WEST TOGETHER AND PASS THE 85 INCH MARK THEN GET BACK AT US :0
> *


THAT AINT HIS CAR DOGG YOU NEED TO TALK TO HIS FAT HOE


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 5 2007, 01:04 AM~9376604
> *HEY LIL PINKY,U SEE WHAT YOU STARTED?TALKING ALL THAT SHIT AND YOUR CAR DOES WHAT OUR SINGLES HAVE BEEN DOING.........GET YOUR MID WEST TOGETHER AND PASS THE 85 INCH MARK THEN GET BACK AT US :0
> *


iS THIS PINKY FROM TRUUCHA?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 10:04 PM~9376602
> *AND  YOU STILL DONT HAVE  ACAR  :0
> *


and you still dont know how to hit a switch :loco: :werd:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 11:06 PM~9376624
> *iS THIS PINKY FROM TRUUCHA?
> *


WHY YOU WANT HIS AUTOG  RAPH


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 10:01 PM~9376564
> *YOU SOUND LIKE A DOG WITHPEANUT BUTTER IN ITS MOUTH...
> 
> I WAKE UP IN THE MORNIN AND PISS EXCELLENCE...
> *


YOU SOUND LIKE A GUY WITH NUT IN YOURS.....SWALLOW :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 01:06 AM~9376630
> *WHY YOU WANT  HIS  AUTOG  RAPH
> *



NAW I WAS GONNA SAY HE LOOKS LIKE BIG BOI FROM OUTCAST....


WITH DOWN SYNDROME...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 4 2007, 10:04 PM~9376604
> *HEY LIL PINKY,U SEE WHAT YOU STARTED?TALKING ALL THAT SHIT AND YOUR CAR DOES WHAT OUR SINGLES HAVE BEEN DOING.........GET YOUR MID WEST TOGETHER AND PASS THE 85 INCH MARK THEN GET BACK AT US :0
> *


wasnt me pinky imitator :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 11:06 PM~9376628
> *and you still dont know how to hit a switch  :loco:  :werd:
> *


WHEN YOUR FAT HOE GIVES YOU MONEY TO BUY A CAR TO PLAY WITH THEN WE WILL HOP AND ILL BET YOU ILL HIT THE SWITCH HOWS THAT BITCH


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 11:06 PM~9376624
> *iS THIS PINKY FROM TRUUCHA?
> *


MAYBE IVE BEEN ON A COUPLE


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 01:07 AM~9376644
> *YOU SOUND LIKE A GUY WITH NUT IN YOURS.....SWALLOW :biggrin:
> *



CLEVER... :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 11:07 PM~9376648
> *NAW I WAS GONNA SAY HE LOOKS LIKE BIG BOI FROM OUTCAST....
> WITH DOWN SYNDROME...
> *


WHY WERE YOU CHECKING HIM OUT FOR HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 10:03 PM~9376593
> *YOU NEED  TO ASK  YOUR  GIRL  IF  IM FULL OF  SHIT
> *


YOUR GIRL IS YOUR SISTER I WOULDN'T TALK :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

DOES YOUR GIRL LET YOU PLAY ON THE NET AT THIS HOUR YOU FUCKEN WHITE TRASH :0


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 01:09 AM~9376664
> *WHY  WERE  YOU CHECKING HIM  OUT FOR  HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM  :0
> *


hE LOOKS STRANGE... ITS LIKE A CAR WRECK YOU GOTTA LOOK AT THE CARNAGE...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 10:08 PM~9376661
> *I KNOW... :uh:
> *


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 11:08 PM~9376649
> *wasnt me pinky imitator :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR? WHAT A JOKE!!! AND YOUR THE ONLY IMPOSTER CAUSE I LET YOU BE LIL PINKY,CAUSE THAT SPEAKS ON EVERTHING INCLUDING THE INCHES YOU DO WITH OYHER PEOPLES CARS :twak: :twak: HEY NO WONDER YOU WANT UNITY CAUSE YOU DONT HAVE A CAR :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 10:08 PM~9376650
> *WHEN  YOUR  FAT HOE  GIVES  YOU MONEY TO BUY A CAR  TO  PLAY WITH  THEN  WE  WILL HOP AND  ILL BET  YOU ILL HIT  THE  SWITCH  HOWS  THAT  BITCH
> *


tell you what, if the midwest vs junkyard wars happens il have my car there and I guarantee your switch retarded ass wont hit over 30 and il even bring you a dee dee dee helmet to wear so you wont catch so much grief :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 4 2007, 11:11 PM~9376695
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR? WHAT A JOKE!!! AND YOUR THE ONLY IMPOSTER CAUSE I LET YOU BE LIL PINKY,CAUSE THAT SPEAKS ON EVERTHING INCLUDING THE INCHES YOU DO WITH OYHER PEOPLES CARS :twak:  :twak: HEY NO WONDER YOU WANT UNITY CAUSE YOU DONT HAVE A CAR :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 11:11 PM~9376701
> *tell you what, if the midwest vs junkyard wars happens il have my car there and I guarantee your switch retarded ass wont hit over 30 and il even bring you a dee dee dee helmet to wear so you wont catch so much grief :0
> *


WOW YOU CAME UP WITH ALL THAT OK BITCH YOU SAID IT WE WILL BET WAIT YOU AINT GOT SHIT TO BET WITH LETS BET THIS ILL LET YOUR FAT BITCH LICK MY NUTTS HOWS THAT :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 4 2007, 10:11 PM~9376695
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR? WHAT A JOKE!!! AND YOUR THE ONLY IMPOSTER CAUSE I LET YOU BE LIL PINKY,CAUSE THAT SPEAKS ON EVERTHING INCLUDING THE INCHES YOU DO WITH OYHER PEOPLES CARS :twak:  :twak: HEY NO WONDER YOU WANT UNITY CAUSE YOU DONT HAVE A CAR :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 01:09 AM~9376674
> *YOUR GIRL IS YOUR SISTER I WOULDN'T TALK :0
> *


SO YOUR SAY'N SMILEY IS INTO INCEST?

SO YOU CALI GUYS:

LOVE THE MALE COCK?
HAVE SEX WITH BABIES?
AND FUCK YOUR SISTERS?

MAN YOU GYS WIN... THATS JUST PLAIN WEIRD...


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

good god, west vs. midwest. I hope I dont get shot!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 4 2007, 10:11 PM~9376695
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR? WHAT A JOKE!!! AND YOUR THE ONLY IMPOSTER CAUSE I LET YOU BE LIL PINKY,CAUSE THAT SPEAKS ON EVERTHING INCLUDING THE INCHES YOU DO WITH OYHER PEOPLES CARS :twak:  :twak: HEY NO WONDER YOU WANT UNITY CAUSE YOU DONT HAVE A CAR :0
> *


dont worry pinky wannabee i got cars :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 11:13 PM~9376719
> *SO YOUR SAY'N SMILEY IS INTO INCEST?
> 
> SO YOU CALI GUYS:
> ...


WTF YOU TAKIN BOUT NERD


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 11:10 PM~9376687
> *hE LOOKS STRANGE... ITS LIKE A CAR WRECK YOU GOTTA LOOK AT THE CARNAGE...
> *


I GOT SOMETHING STRANGE FOR YOU AND YOUR BITCH!!!!Y WOULD YOU CHECK OUT GUYS ON MOVIES FREAKING **** :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 01:11 AM~9376691
> *
> *


BE ORIGINAL... IM OBVIOUSLY BATTLING WITTS WITH AN UNARMED MAN... I'LL LEAVE YOU ALONE...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 11:14 PM~9376729
> *dont worry pinky wannabee i got cars :biggrin:
> *


BITCH YOUR TRAILOR AND YOUR BITCHES CAR DONT COUNT AS YOURS


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 11:14 PM~9376729
> *dont worry pinky wannabee i got cars :biggrin:
> *


BITCH YOUR TRAILOR AND YOUR BITCHES CAR DONT COUNT AS YOURS


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 11:14 PM~9376729
> *dont worry pinky wannabee i got cars :biggrin:
> *


BITCH YOUR TRAILOR AND YOUR BITCHES CAR DONT COUNT AS YOURS


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 4 2007, 10:11 PM~9376695
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR? WHAT A JOKE!!! AND YOUR THE ONLY IMPOSTER CAUSE I LET YOU BE LIL PINKY,CAUSE THAT SPEAKS ON EVERTHING INCLUDING THE INCHES YOU DO WITH OYHER PEOPLES CARS :twak:  :twak: HEY NO WONDER YOU WANT UNITY CAUSE YOU DONT HAVE A CAR :0
> *


dont worry pinky wannabee i got cars :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 11:14 PM~9376729
> *dont worry pinky wannabee i got cars :biggrin:
> *


BITCH YOUR TRAILOR AND YOUR BITCHES CAR DONT COUNT AS YOURS


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 11:14 PM~9376729
> *dont worry pinky wannabee i got cars :biggrin:
> *


OK THEN LETS HOP HOMIE,TELL ME WHAT YOU GOT AND IF I DONT ALREADY HAVE IT I WILL BUILD 1 FOR YOUR LIL ASS,GO GET PEOPLE WITH CARS TO BACK YOU UP :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 10:13 PM~9376719
> *SO YOUR SAY'N SMILEY IS INTO INCEST?
> 
> SO YOU CALI GUYS:
> ...


QUIT TRYING TO CHANGE THE SUBJECT EVERYBODY KNOWS YOU HICKS FUCK YOUR OWN SISTERS ASK ROMA HE LIKES TO GERBAL JOUST AT HIS FAMILY REUNION... :0


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 5 2007, 01:14 AM~9376733
> *I GOT SOMETHING STRANGE FOR YOU AND YOUR BITCH!!!!Y WOULD YOU CHECK OUT GUYS ON MOVIES FREAKING **** :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Like I said you look weird... kinda like a gorilla and boy george had a baby from ass sex...

You tend to notice thing like that in a crowd...

dont be mad at me go talk to your parents...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 11:18 PM~9376763
> *QUIT TRYING TO CHANGE THE SUBJECT EVERYBODY KNOWS YOU HICKS FUCK YOUR OWN SISTERS ASK ROMA HE LIKES TO GERBAL JOUST AT HIS FAMILY REUNION... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

jesus christ! this is like kindergarden gone wild! and everyone has their popcorn ready. lol.


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 10:14 PM~9376736
> *BE ORIGINAL... IM OBVIOUSLY BATTLING WITTS WITH AN UNARMED MAN... I'LL LEAVE YOU ALONE...
> *


BITCH SHUT THE FUCK UP....QUIT PMING ME STALKER :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 11:19 PM~9376776
> *BITCH SHUT THE FUCK UP....QUIT PMING ME STALKER :biggrin:
> *


DAMN YOU TOO THE FAKE PINKY BEEN PMING ME ALSO


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 01:18 AM~9376763
> *QUIT TRYING TO CHANGE THE SUBJECT EVERYBODY KNOWS YOU HICKS FUCK YOUR OWN SISTERS ASK ROMA HE LIKES TO GERBAL JOUST AT HIS FAMILY REUNION... :0
> *


Your the one that said Smiley is fuckin his sister...

just call it how I see it...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 10:18 PM~9376765
> *Like I said you look weird... kinda like a gorilla and boy george had a baby from ass sex...
> 
> You tend to notice thing like that in a crowd...
> ...


SO A BLACK GUY HAD SEX WITH YOUR MOTHER IS THAT WHAT YOUR TRYING TO SAY... IS THAT HOW YOU WERE CREATED :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 11:20 PM~9376792
> *Your the one that said Smiley is fuckin his sister...
> 
> just call it how I see it...
> *


I DONT HAVE A SISTER HE MUST HAVE MEANT YOUR SISTER :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 11:18 PM~9376765
> *Like I said you look weird... kinda like a gorilla and boy george had a baby from ass sex...
> 
> You tend to notice thing like that in a crowd...
> ...


YA EVERYONE ELSE WAS SEEING THE CARS AND YTOUR ***** ASS WAS CHECKING ME OUT,GO FUCK YOUR SISTER ALREADY AND LET THE REAL MEN TALK ABOUT CARS NOT **** SHIT,YOUR CRYING CAUSE YOU CANT GET ON TRUUCHA SO YOU SIT INFRONT OF THE TV SET(WHILE GETTING HED FROM YOUR MOM)I PROMISE YOURSELF ONE DAY I WILL GET ON TV :tears: :tears:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 01:19 AM~9376776
> *BITCH SHUT THE FUCK UP....QUIT PMING ME STALKER :biggrin:
> *



I just said I like your product...

you want me to go back to the "This dudes a scammer" talk? :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

I CLOWNE D ENOUGH ON THESE FOOLS


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 10:20 PM~9376790
> *DAMN  YOU TOO THE  FAKE  PINKY  BEEN  PMING ME  ALSO
> *


DAMN MIDWEST COCKERS... I MEAN STALKERS :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 10:22 PM~9376813
> *I just said I like your product...
> 
> you want me to go back to the "This dudes a scammer" talk? :biggrin:
> *


OK ILL GIVE YOU A PASS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

FAKE PINKY ARE YOU ASKING YOUR GIRL IF YOU CAN RESPOND TO THE COMMENTS IS THAT WHY YOU TAKING LONG OR THOSE SHE HAVE A DILDO IN YOUR ASS AND YOU CANT TYPE


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 4 2007, 10:22 PM~9376810
> *YA EVERYONE ELSE WAS SEEING THE CARS AND YTOUR ***** ASS WAS CHECKING ME OUT,GO FUCK YOUR SISTER ALREADY AND LET THE REAL MEN TALK ABOUT CARS NOT **** SHIT,YOUR CRYING CAUSE YOU CANT GET ON TRUUCHA SO YOU SIT INFRONT OF THE TV SET(WHILE GETTING HED FROM YOUR MOM)I PROMISE YOURSELF ONE DAY I WILL GET ON TV :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

howdy partners is this still a mullet fest


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 4 2007, 10:17 PM~9376761
> *OK THEN LETS HOP HOMIE,TELL ME WHAT YOU GOT AND IF I DONT ALREADY HAVE IT I WILL BUILD 1 FOR YOUR LIL ASS,GO GET PEOPLE WITH CARS TO BACK YOU UP :0
> *


il entertain you, but your not going to understand the language of real complete car, but il understand :0 
impala
v8 and has to be running :uh: 
complete interior
complete paint
chrome undies
13's only
bumpers and that means on the car :uh: 
has to lay low in the rear (that means bumper close to ground)
has to drive and we can hit the hwy to prove it
i know this is like a diff language but look it up in the dictionary under real lowrider and you should find it :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 11:24 PM~9376838
> *howdy partners is this still a mullet fest
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 4 2007, 10:22 PM~9376810
> *YA EVERYONE ELSE WAS SEEING THE CARS AND YTOUR ***** ASS WAS CHECKING ME OUT,GO FUCK YOUR SISTER ALREADY AND LET THE REAL MEN TALK ABOUT CARS NOT **** SHIT,YOUR CRYING CAUSE YOU CANT GET ON TRUUCHA SO YOU SIT INFRONT OF THE TV SET(WHILE GETTING HED FROM YOUR MOM)I PROMISE YOURSELF ONE DAY I WILL GET ON TV :tears:  :tears:
> *


KINDA LIKE JERRY SPRINGER... HE CAN'T EVEN GET ON THERE.....WHAT A LOSER


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 09:25 PM~9376849
> *il entertain you, but your not going to understand the language of real complete car, but il understand  :0
> impala
> v8 and has to be running :uh:
> ...


who made you hopper judge idiot


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 10:24 PM~9376835
> *FAKE  PINKY ARE  YOU ASKING  YOUR  GIRL  IF  YOU CAN  RESPOND  TO  THE  COMMENTS  IS  THAT  WHY  YOU TAKING  LONG  OR  THOSE  SHE  HAVE  A DILDO  IN YOUR  ASS  AND  YOU CANT TYPE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 5 2007, 01:22 AM~9376810
> *YA EVERYONE ELSE WAS SEEING THE CARS AND YTOUR ***** ASS WAS CHECKING ME OUT,GO FUCK YOUR SISTER ALREADY AND LET THE REAL MEN TALK ABOUT CARS NOT **** SHIT,YOUR CRYING CAUSE YOU CANT GET ON TRUUCHA SO YOU SIT INFRONT OF THE TV SET(WHILE GETTING HED FROM YOUR MOM)I PROMISE YOURSELF ONE DAY I WILL GET ON TV :tears:  :tears:
> *



See I tell the truth about you looking like a fuckin freak of nature and you resort to more homosexul and incest talk...

you cali guys got serious issues.

I found one of your baby pic yeah water head...


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 11:25 PM~9376849
> *il entertain you, but your not going to understand the language of real complete car, but il understand  :0
> impala
> v8 and has to be running :uh:
> ...


LIKE I SAID BEFORE,NAME YOUR CARS THAT MEET YOUR REQUIREMENTS AND THEN WELL HOP FOR PINKS,WELL IF YOU HAVE YOUR NAME ON THEM.COMMON LIL PINKY STEP YOUR GAME UP :twak:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 10:27 PM~9376882
> *See I tell the truth about you looking like a fuckin freak of nature and you resort to more homosexul and incest talk...
> 
> you cali guys got serious issues.
> ...


DAAAANNM YOUR ONE UGLY BUTT BABY


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

smiley i got ur pm and yes i will send you an autographed copy of the truucha that i was on the cover of :0 oh and yes il tell mark you said hi :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 4 2007, 09:29 PM~9376898
> *LIKE I SAID BEFORE,NAME YOUR CARS THAT MEET YOUR REQUIREMENTS AND THEN WELL HOP FOR PINKS,WELL IF YOU HAVE YOUR NAME ON THEM.COMMON LIL PINKY STEP YOUR GAME UP  :twak:
> *


he doesnt mean 95ss either


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Dec 4 2007, 04:01 PM~9372943
> *the real M HOMIE HOMEBOY!!!
> *


IF YOU GUYS ARE MAKEING THIS COMMENT TOWARDS ME FUCK YOU I DONT GIVE A FUCK IM GOING TO HOP ANY BODY I DONT CARE WHERE THEY LIVE ARE WHERE THERE FROM IVE BEEN FROM THE BIG 'M' LONGER THAN MOST OF ALL THE MEMBERS RIGHT KNOW 14 YEARS SO IF ANY BODY GOT A PROBLEM WITH ME GROW SOME FUCKEN BALLS AND COME HOLLA . I DO WHAT I DO THATS HOW I GET DOWN


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 5 2007, 01:29 AM~9376902
> *smiley i got ur pm and yes i will send you an autographed copy of the truucha that i was on the cover of :0  oh and yes il tell mark you said hi :0
> *


LOL... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 5 2007, 01:29 AM~9376902
> *smiley i got ur pm and yes i will send you an autographed copy of the truucha that i was on the cover of :0  oh and yes il tell mark you said hi :0
> *


LOL... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 10:29 PM~9376902
> *smiley i got ur pm and yes i will send you an autographed copy of the truucha that i was on the cover of :0  oh and yes il tell mark you said hi :0
> *


 :0 :0 SAY IT AIN'T SO


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 09:29 PM~9376902
> *smiley i got ur pm and yes i will send you an autographed copy of the truucha that i was on the cover of :0  oh and yes il tell mark you said hi :0
> *


you guys paid truucha to go there at least he gave you the cover not free though


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Dec 4 2007, 10:31 PM~9376909
> *KNOW</span></span> 14 YEARS SO IF ANY BODY GOT A PROBLEM WITH ME GROW SOME FUCKEN BALLS AND COME HOLLA . I DO WHAT I DO THATS HOW I GET DOWN
> *


SPELL CHECK.... NOW


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 4 2007, 10:29 PM~9376898
> *LIKE I SAID BEFORE,NAME YOUR CARS THAT MEET YOUR REQUIREMENTS AND THEN WELL HOP FOR PINKS,WELL IF YOU HAVE YOUR NAME ON THEM.COMMON LIL PINKY STEP YOUR GAME UP  :twak:
> *


that is my car fool


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Dec 4 2007, 10:31 PM~9376909
> *IF YOU GUYS ARE MAKEING THIS COMMENT TOWARDS ME FUCK YOU I DONT GIVE A FUCK IM GOING TO HOP ANY BODY I DONT CARE WHERE THEY LIVE ARE WHERE THERE FROM  IVE BEEN FROM THE BIG 'M' LONGER THAN MOST OF ALL THE MEMBERS RIGHT KNOW 14 YEARS SO IF ANY BODY GOT A PROBLEM WITH ME GROW SOME FUCKEN BALLS AND COME HOLLA . I DO WHAT I DO THATS HOW I GET DOWN
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 10:34 PM~9376932
> *that is my car fool
> *


I THOUGHT IT WAS YOU SISTERS... I MEAN GIRLS CAR


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 10:32 PM~9376921
> *you guys paid truucha to go there at least he gave you the cover not free though
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

WHATS UP MY BOYS FUCK THESE PUNKS IM ON LINE NOW SO LETS DO THIS


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 10:32 PM~9376918
> *:0  :0 SAY IT AIN'T SO
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 5 2007, 01:32 AM~9376921
> *you guys paid truucha to go there at least he gave you the cover not free though
> *



You got twisted doggy... it wasnt even our event...  

truucha just got tired of the crappy cali clown cars on the front...


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 09:35 PM~9376956
> *You got twisted doggy... it wasnt even our event...
> 
> truucha just got tired of the crappy cali clown cars on the front...
> *


alright mark blows eat a dick your still chippin


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 11:34 PM~9376932
> *that is my car fool
> *


WELL IF ITS IS YOUR CAR THEN GO BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD CAUSE YOU CHIPPIN...........BAD! WELL IF YOU WANT TO HOP JUST GIVE ME 2 WEEKS SO I CAN BUY A MONTE AND BUILD IT TO BUST THAT ASS,MAKE SURE THE PINK SAYS YOUR NAME. SO DEAL? 4 PINKS?


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 4 2007, 10:35 PM~9376950
> *WHATS UP MY BOYS FUCK THEIS PUNKS IM ON LINE NOW SO LETS DO THIS
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 10:34 PM~9376943
> *I THOUGHT IT WAS YOU SISTERS... I MEAN GIRLS CAR
> *


the pink monte is my girls car, the post said impala, and that would be mine


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 10:33 PM~9376931
> *SPELL CHECK....  NOW
> *


IM NOT THE GREATEST SPELLER BUT BETTER THAN ***** RAY


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 5 2007, 01:36 AM~9376960
> *alright I blow love to eat a dick we still chippin
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Dec 4 2007, 10:37 PM~9376973
> *IM NOT THE GREATEST SPELLER BUT BETTER THAN ***** RAY
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 09:38 PM~9376976
> *:dunno:
> *


i see how you get down bitch


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 10:37 PM~9376967
> *the pink monte is my girls car, the post said impala, and that would be mine
> *


SO YOUR ADMITING YOUR GIRL IS YOUR SISTER :0


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

IM OUT,HEY LIL PINKY IF YOU WANT TO PLAY WITH THE BIG BOYS THEN LET ME KNOW.DONT FORGET TO ASK FOR PERMISSION TO BET YOUR CAR LET ME KNOW TOMMARROW


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Dec 4 2007, 10:37 PM~9376973
> *IM NOT THE GREATEST SPELLER BUT BETTER THAN ***** RAY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I GOT YOU HOMIE WERE ON THE SAME TEAM ON THIS PAGE....THIS PAGE ONLY HOMEBOY


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 4 2007, 10:37 PM~9376965
> *WELL IF ITS IS YOUR CAR THEN GO BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD CAUSE YOU CHIPPIN...........BAD! WELL IF YOU WANT TO HOP JUST GIVE ME 2 WEEKS SO I CAN BUY A MONTE AND BUILD IT TO BUST THAT ASS,MAKE SURE THE PINK SAYS YOUR NAME. SO DEAL? 4 PINKS?
> *


i got an impala homeboy , you asked what my car was, now dont go buy one of todds cars, you gotta build it , :0 and by those standards, shit i forgot to put no lead(or other sources of weight) :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Dec 4 2007, 09:31 PM~9376909
> *IS THAT RIGHT MY BOY</span> :0*


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 5 2007, 01:39 AM~9376987
> *i see how you get down bitch
> *



Dont get all butt hurt is just the internet... :uh: 

You cali fuckers got sugar in your tank or something?


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 09:41 PM~9377010
> *Dont get all butt hurt is just the internet... :uh:
> 
> You cali fuckers got sugar in your tank or something?
> *


you got sugar in your but


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 10:41 PM~9377010
> *Dont get all butt hurt is just the internet... :uh:
> 
> You cali fuckers got sugar in your tank or something?
> *


AND YOUR SUGAR IS YOUR SISTER :0FUCKIN HICKS


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 09:41 PM~9377010
> *Dont get all butt hurt is just the internet... :uh:
> 
> You cali fuckers got sugar in your tank or something?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 5 2007, 01:42 AM~9377018
> *you got sugar in your but
> *



:uh:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 5 2007, 01:42 AM~9377018
> *you got sugar in your but
> *


 and your bitch licks it out... freaky hoe...


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 09:45 PM~9377042
> *and your bitch licks it out... freaky hoe...
> *


like you said a bitch we dont keep em


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 11:41 PM~9377005
> *i got an impala homeboy , you asked what my car was, now dont go buy one of todds cars, you gotta build it ,  :0 and by those standards, shit i forgot to put no lead(or other sources of weight) :0
> *


OH IMPALAS, YES SIR I GOT THREE RAGS IM ALMOST DONE WITH MY 64,BUT GIVE ME ABOUT 1 MONTH AND ILL MAKE MY 63 RAG TO BREAK YOU OFF,I HOPE YOURS IS A RAG 2 IF NOT JUST BRING THAT PINK 1 I WILL BE GLAD TO GIVE IT TO MY DAUGHTER. :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

HEY LIL PINKY CHANGE 1 LETTER ON YOUR NAME IT WILL DISCRIBE YOU BETTER,..........PINKY   BITCH


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

WHAT THE FUCK IS DENA4LIFE-TED DOING ON THIS TOPIC ? A MAN GO 2 POST YOUR RIDES


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 4 2007, 10:49 PM~9377070
> *HEY LIL PINKY CHANGE 1 LETTER ON YOUR NAME IT WILL DISCRIBE YOU BETTER,..........PINKY   BITCH
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 4 2007, 10:50 PM~9377081
> *WHAT THE FUCK IS DENA4LIFE-TED DOING ON THIS TOPIC ? A MAN GO 2 POST YOUR RIDES
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 4 2007, 09:50 PM~9377081
> *WHAT THE FUCK IS DENA4LIFE-TED DOING ON THIS TOPIC ? A MAN GO 2 POST YOUR RIDES
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 4 2007, 09:50 PM~9377081
> *TELL TEDDY TO GO TO THE LOWRIDER BIKES!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 4 2007, 09:57 PM~9377130
> *TELL TEDDY TO GO TO THE LOWRIDER BIKES!! :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 12:01 AM~9376563
> * BITCH  DONT LET ME  POST  UP  YOUR  FUCKEN  NERDY ASS  CREW  FOOL WAIT  A MIN  IS  THAT  YOU  IN THE  SKIRT  BY THE  RULER  I KNEW  YOU WAS  A BITCH  WAIT A MIN  YOU AINT EVEN GOT  A CAR  THAT CAR  IS  YOUR  BITCHES  CAR  GO GET A CAR  B4 YOU START TALKING  TO ME  YOU  CUMM DRUNK  BITCH
> *


DAYUM..calm down smiley it aint that serious bruh bruh...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Dec 4 2007, 10:59 PM~9377141
> *DAYUM..calm down smiley it aint that serious bruh bruh...
> *


its ok, hes just mad he not a car builder or a switchman(hes switch retarded) :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

mid waist fools trying act


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 11:02 PM~9377163
> *its ok, hes just mad he not a car builder or a switchman(hes switch retarded) :0
> *


JUST LIKE YOUR WIFE/SISTER THATS WHY YOUR HITTING THE CAR FOR HER :0


----------



## dena4life-ted (Nov 14, 2007)

all i know is i will be out busts ass on the first fuck a bike


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 11:03 PM~9377164
> *mid waist fools trying act
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damnit where did u get that :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2007, 11:03 PM~9377164
> *mid waist fools trying act
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: THROWING UP THE "W" :biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-ted_@Dec 4 2007, 11:04 PM~9377176
> *all i know is i will be out busts ass on the first fuck a bike
> *


YOU AINT BUSTEN SHIT


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

FLAMING TITS I SEE YOU


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 11:04 PM~9377171
> *JUST LIKE YOUR WIFE/SISTER THATS WHY YOUR HITTING THE CAR FOR HER :0
> *


oh no, im just on the switch when she aint there homie, :0 
and i got ur pm to dog, I autographed the truucha vid and it';s on the way


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Dec 4 2007, 10:07 PM~9377191
> *YOU AINT BUSTEN SHIT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 11:08 PM~9377203
> *oh no, im just on the switch when she aint there homie,  :0
> and i got ur pm to dog, I autographed the truucha vid and it';s on the way
> *


YOUR WIFE/SISTER NEEDS TO SIGN NOT YOU YOUR NOT THE OWNER :0


----------



## dena4life-ted (Nov 14, 2007)

all i know is i will be out busting ass on the first fuck a bike uffin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 11:09 PM~9377211
> *YOUR WIFE/SISTER NEEDS TO SIGN NOT YOU YOUR NOT THE OWNER :0
> *


shit ur right il send you another copy, and i wont tell no one sorry :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-ted_@Dec 4 2007, 10:10 PM~9377221
> *all i know is i will be out busting ass on the first fuck a bike  uffin:
> *


 :werd: :werd: :loco:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 12:18 AM~9376763
> *QUIT TRYING TO CHANGE THE SUBJECT EVERYBODY KNOWS YOU HICKS FUCK YOUR OWN SISTERS ASK ROMA HE LIKES TO GERBAL JOUST AT HIS FAMILY REUNION... :0
> *


 Ahhh.......Rainbow Bright..is still running his glory hole. No soliciting allowed here tonight....


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 11:11 PM~9377224
> *shit ur right il send you another copy, and i wont tell no one sorry :biggrin:
> *


ABOUT YOU AND YOUR SISTER... :0 THATS JERRY SPRINGER RIGHT THERE


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 4 2007, 11:14 PM~9377242
> *Ahhh.......Rainbow Bright..is still running his glory hole.  No soliciting allowed here tonight....
> *


OHHH IT GERBAL JOUSTER WHATS UP WOOD


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-ted_@Dec 4 2007, 10:10 PM~9377221
> *all i know is i will be out busting ass on the first fuck a bike  uffin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 01:15 AM~9377251
> *OHHH IT GERBAL JOUSTER WHATS UP WOOD
> *


 Hows it going Chester..................


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

TEDDY ON THE FIRST!! :rofl: :rofl: :rof







l: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## dena4life-ted (Nov 14, 2007)

i know its at your shop :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 4 2007, 11:16 PM~9377256
> *Hows it going  Chester..................
> *


THE ONLY MOLESTERS YOU WITH YOUR LITTLE SISTER... NOT MUCH CLOWNING YOUR BOY FROM THE CHILDREN OF THE CORN


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 01:18 AM~9377278
> *THE ONLY MOLESTERS YOU WITH YOUR LITTLE SISTER... NOT MUCH CLOWNING YOUR BOY FROM THE CHILDREN OF THE CORN
> *


 Violate any school zones this evening?............


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

WHAT THE FUCK.....BORAT :dunno: IS THAT YOU...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 4 2007, 11:19 PM~9377284
> *Violate any school zones this evening?............
> *


VIOLATE YOUR SISTER LATELY :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-ted (Nov 14, 2007)

:biggrin: fuck you happy


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 01:20 AM~9377292
> *VIOLATE YOUR SISTER LATELY :biggrin:
> *


 Sorry .........I know females are not your style.......but perhaps you should stick with what you know......"brother(s)"...............


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 11:11 PM~9377224
> *shit ur right il send you another copy, and i wont tell no one sorry :biggrin:
> *


YOU SHOULD CHANGE YOUR NAME FROM PINKY TO POOKY YOUR UP THERE A LITTLE LATE AREN'T YOU... :uh: WHAT TIME IS IT OUT THERE 1-2 OCLOCK


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-ted_@Dec 4 2007, 10:22 PM~9377305
> *:biggrin:  fuck you happy
> *


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 4 2007, 11:22 PM~9377307
> *Sorry .........I know females are not your style.......but perhaps you should stick with brother(s)"...............
> *


SO YOU LIKE BLACK GUYS :0


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 01:24 AM~9377322
> *SO YOU LIKE BLACK GUYS :0
> *


 Wow.....your intellect is truly dizzying. I thought perhaps we could work toward two syllable words this evening.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 11:23 PM~9377317
> *YOU SHOULD CHANGE YOUR NAME FROM PINKY TO POOKY YOUR UP THERE A LITTLE LATE AREN'T YOU... :uh: WHAT TIME IS IT OUT THERE 1-2 OCLOCK
> *


1:28 yes it's past my bedtime, see everyone tomarow :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 4 2007, 11:27 PM~9377338
> *Wow.....your intellect is truly dizzying.  I thought perhaps we could work toward two syllable words this evening.
> *


BITCH YOU A GAY ASS LITTLE BROTHER FUCKER U NEED TO WORK ON NOT BEING A LOSER


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 11:19 PM~9377285
> *WHAT THE FUCK.....BORAT :dunno: IS THAT YOU...
> *


what it do homie


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Dec 4 2007, 11:32 PM~9377377
> *what it do homie
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE WERE THE FUCK HAVE YOU BEEN


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 01:30 AM~9377354
> *BITCH YOU A GAY ASS LITTLE BROTHER FUCKER U NEED TO WORK ON NOT BEING A LOSER
> *


 This coming from the guy who speaks on nothing but incestial relations and forbidden acts with children. You may slang a few sets of chinas homie but you define......the term "loser"


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 4 2007, 11:34 PM~9377381
> *CHILLIN HOMIE WERE THE FUCK HAVE YOU BEEN
> *


workin 
man i have to actualy work these days 
hey watch out for my brothers shit we just finished it 
it's hot


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't know why I'm posting in here and I didn't read all 75 or 76 pages but I don't have a hopper but I do think that there sould be a battle of the sides but I also think there should be a dance off so we know were everyone stands or if someone is just starting they know what they need to keep up :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 4 2007, 11:34 PM~9377384
> *This coming from the guy who speaks on nothing but incestial relations and forbidden acts with children. You may slang a few sets of chinas homie but you define......the term "loser"
> *


EASY BIG WORD GUY.....


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

wow it's kinda heated up in here


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Dec 4 2007, 11:35 PM~9377392
> *workin
> man i have to actualy work these days
> hey watch out for my brothers shit we just finished it
> ...


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 09:40 PM~9376272
> *Hell yeah... out here messicans in big trucks on the highway= 2 ******* runnin dope...
> *


******* STARTED LOWRIDING YOU WHITEBOYS ACT LIKE STRAIGHT BITCHES TRYING TOO!!!


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 5 2007, 03:13 AM~9377589
> ******** STARTED LOWRIDING YOU WHITEBOYS ACT LIKE STRAIGHT BITCHES TRYING TOO!!!
> *


Homie... the ******* in the west may have started it... but the WHITE BOYS IN THE MIDWEST PERFECTED IT... NO LEAD>>> :uh: 

BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2007, 10:25 PM~9376849
> *il entertain you, but your not going to understand the language of real complete car, but il understand  :0
> impala
> v8 and has to be running :uh:
> ...


IM READY TO GO RIGHT NOW BITCH, OR IS THIS YOUR LADIES CAR FUCK IT ILL HIT YOUR LADIE TOO


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 12:19 AM~9377615
> *Homie... the ******* in the west may have started it... but the WHITE BOYS IN THE MIDWEST PERFECTED IT... NO LEAD>>> :uh:
> 
> BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 no you didn't :0 :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 5 2007, 12:23 AM~9377642
> *IM READY TO GO RIGHT NOW BITCH, OR IS THIS YOUR LADIES CAR FUCK IT ILL HIT YOUR LADIE TOO
> *


what`s up my boy :wave: :wave:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 12:19 AM~9377615
> *Homie... the ******* in the west may have started it... but the WHITE BOYS IN THE MIDWEST PERFECTED IT... NO LEAD>>> :uh:
> 
> BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


GO TO BED POOKY MONSTER


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 12:23 AM~9377648
> *:0
> :0  :0  :0 no you didn't :0  :0
> *


DAM IT MY BOY I THOUT I WAS BAD DAM IT YOU PU IT DOWN TODAY ILL MAKE SHOUR YOU GET 3 TIME FOR TO DAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 5 2007, 03:23 AM~9377642
> *I LIKE LITTLE BOYS AND I DONT CARE WHO KNOW....
> *


GET THAT SHIT OFF YOUR CHEST HOMIE... POOR GUY...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 5 2007, 12:26 AM~9377669
> *DAM IT MY BOY I THOUT I WAS BAD DAM IT YOU PU IT DOWN TODAY ILL MAKE SHOUR YOU GET 3 TIME FOR TO DAY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HANDLE IT DOGGIE :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 12:27 AM~9377677
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HANDLE IT DOGGIE :biggrin:
> *


YOUR THE MAN TONIGHT GET DOWN MY BOY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 03:25 AM~9377662
> *GO TO BED MEET ME AT MY HOUSE
> *


YOUR STRANGE...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 12:27 AM~9377675
> *GET THAT SHIT OFF YOUR CHEST HOMIE... POOR GUY...
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 12:29 AM~9377687
> *YOUR STRANGE...
> *


I AIN'T YOUR BROTHER FOOL :angry: BROKE BACK MOUNTAIN


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 03:31 AM~9377695
> *I AIN'T YOUR BROTHER FOOL  :angry: BROKE BACK MOUNTAIN
> *


MAN HOW MANY TIMES YOU SEEN THAT MOVIE...? THATS ALL YOU TALK ABOUT... i HAVE NEVER SEEN IT


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 5 2007, 03:28 AM~9377683
> *YOUR THE MAN TONIGHT GET DOWN MY BOY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


SHUT UP MONKEY :uh:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 12:32 AM~9377699
> *MAN I LIKE IT IN THE ASS IN THAT MOVIE...? THATS ALL I TALK ABOUT... i HAVE  SEEN IT IN PERSON
> *


 :0 DANNMM HOMIE YOU DOING BAD


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 03:34 AM~9377710
> *:0 DANNMM HOMIE YOU DOING BAD
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

SHUT UP *** :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 12:27 AM~9377675
> *GET THAT SHIT OFF YOUR CHEST HOMIE... POOR GUY...
> *


 WHERE IS YOUR CAR BITCH YOU DONT GOT ONE YOUR A FUCKEN CHEERLEADER BITCH !!!!!!!!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 12:35 AM~9377718
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> SHUT UP ***  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 5 2007, 12:36 AM~9377725
> *WHERE IS YOUR CAR BITCH YOU DONT GOT ONE YOUR A FUCKEN CHEERLEADER BITCH  !!!!!!!!
> *


A HOMIE HE GOTS ONE AN 83 4 DOOR UPDATED TO A 90 WITH A STOCK PAINT JOB AND INTERIOR WITH AN ALL CRANE SET UP :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

SHOW THE PICTURES MARK ROSY...


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 5 2007, 03:36 AM~9377725
> *WHERE IS YOUR CAR BITCH YOU DONT GOT ONE YOUR A FUCKEN CHEERLEADER BITCH  !!!!!!!!
> *


MAN I POSTED IT ONCE...

HERE YA GO...


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 03:38 AM~9377736
> *A HOMIE HE GOTS ONE AN 83 4 DOOR UPDATED TO A 90 WITH A STOCK PAINT JOB AND INTERIOR WITH AN ALL CRANE SET UP :0
> *


SOME ONE NEEDS A GRAMMER CLASS...

WHO IS THIS CRANE DUDE?


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 12:42 AM~9377757
> *SOME ONE NEEDS A GRAMMER CLASS...
> 
> WHO IS THIS CRANE DUDE?
> ...


THE GUY THAT BUILD YOUR JUNK IN YOUR TRUNK.... :0


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 5 2007, 03:42 AM~9377763
> * :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS MAN... :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 12:44 AM~9377778
> *THANKS MAN... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 03:43 AM~9377768
> *THE GUY THAT BUILD YOUR JUNK IN YOUR TRUNK.... :0
> *


COME HOMIE... SERIOUSLY.... FOR SOME BACKYARD SHOP IN THE MIDDLE OF NOWHERE BUILT BY A BUNCH A NERDY ASS WHITEBOYS...THATS FUCKIN GANSTER... ANYONE CAN APPRECIATE GOOD WORK...


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 5 2007, 03:45 AM~9377780
> *I WOULD BLOW YOU TO RIDE IN THAT CAR...
> *



A...NO THANKS :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 11:41 PM~9377750
> *MAN I POSTED IT ONCE...
> 
> HERE YA GO...
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 12:47 AM~9377790
> *CUM HOMIE... SERIOUSLY.... FOR SOME BACKDOOR SHIT IN ASS THE MIDDLE OF MY BUTT CHEECKS....NOWHERE BUILT BY A BUNCH A NERDY ASS WHITEBOYS...THATS FUCKIN GANSTER... ANYONE CAN APPRECIATE GOOD WORK...
> *


 :0 YOU SAID IT NOT ME.... :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 12:48 AM~9377798
> *A...NO THANKS :0
> *


FUCCKIN *** :uh:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 03:50 AM~9377809
> *:0 YOU SAID IT NOT ME.... :0
> *



THATS FUCKIN DIRTY... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 12:47 AM~9377790
> *COME HOMIE... SERIOUSLY.... FOR SOME BACKYARD SHOP IN THE MIDDLE OF NOWHERE BUILT BY A BUNCH A NERDY ASS WHITEBOYS...THATS FUCKIN GANSTER... ANYONE CAN APPRECIATE GOOD WORK...
> *


IM SAYING HOMIE AL CRANE BUILT THOSE PARTS :banghead: WORKMANSHIP IS ALRIGHT I GUESS


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 03:50 AM~9377807
> *I COULD NEVER BUILD ANYTHING THAT NICE... LOOK IT HAS BUMPERS...NOPE COULDN'T DO IT... :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


ITS COOL...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

IM OUT TWINKLE TOES SUCK IT EAZY MARK ROSY........ :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 03:53 AM~9377821
> *IM SAYING HOMIE AL CRANE BUILT THOSE PARTS :banghead: WORKMANSHIP IS ALRIGHT I GUESS
> *


i DONT KNOW WHO AL CRANE IS... AND SURE THE FUCK AINT EVER SEEN A 4 IN 1 MANIFOLD ADEL... LIKE IN MY TRUNK... ALL MY SHIT WAS CUSTOM BUILT BY MY HOMIE IN THE CLUB... MR.HARDLINE... EVER HEARD OF HIM? AND MYSELF ALONG WITH THE HELP OF OTHER CLUB MEMBERS. CHECK OUT YA BOY ARMONDO FROM CALI INDIVIDUALS WHO SENT HIS 59 TO US TO HAVE THE SETUP DONE... ALL MIDWEST BUILT... NO DISRESPECT AT ALL TO ARMONDO... HE IS A STANDUP GUY AND VERY WELL RESPECTED BY EVERY ONE IN WESTSIDE... BUT FOR YOU TO SIT THERE AND HONESTLY SAY MY SHIT LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE ELSE YOU OUTTA YOUR FUCKIN MIND... ON THAT NOTE IM OUT...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 12:59 AM~9377844
> *i DONT KNOW WHO AL CRANE IS... AND SURE THE FUCK AINT EVER SEEN A 4 IN 1 MANIFOLD ADEL... LIKE IN MY TRUNK... ALL MY SHIT WAS CUSTOM BUILT BY MY HOMIE IN THE CLUB... MR.HARDLINE... EVER HEARD OF HIM? AND MYSELF ALONG WITH THE HELP OF OTHER CLUB MEMBERS. CHECK OUT YA BOY ARMONDO FROM CALI INDIVIDUALS WHO SENT HIS 59 TO US TO HAVE THE SETUP DONE... ALL MIDWEST BUILT... NO DISRESPECT AT ALL TO ARMONDO... HE IS A STANDUP GUY AND VERY WELL RESPECTED BY EVERY ONE IN WESTSIDE... BUT FOR YOU TO SIT THERE AND HONESTLY SAY MY SHIT LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE ELSE YOU OUTTA YOUR FUCKIN MIND... ON THAT NOTE IM OUT...
> *


DON'T GET YOUR G-STIRNG IN A KNOT HOMIE I SAID IT ALRIGHT....  LATE :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 04:02 AM~9377855
> *I GOT MY GSTRING IN A KNOT...SORRY...   LATE :biggrin:
> *


WEIRDO... :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 01:03 AM~9377859
> *WEIRDO... :biggrin:
> *


FUCKIN ***** :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 03:50 AM~9377807
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


i guess you only build the very rare g-body? we give those away out here... :uh: 

I see you had the interior done in chunky peanut butter and and peat gravel... NICE :ugh:










couldn't afford to get the inside of the headrest done?

:uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2007, 11:11 PM~9358682
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>WATCH WHAT YOU SAY BECAUSE 1 DAY YOU MIGHT BE IN LA :thumbsdown:[]  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


AHHHH ANOTHER ONE, :cheesy: 

YOU MUST BE A BIG TIME RAPPER, CAN A HONKY FROM THE MIDWEST GET AN AUTOGRAPH MR. BIG TIME RAPPER! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

DAMN THIS THREAD IS CRACKING ME UP, I GOT HOMIES IN THE MIDWEST AND ON THE WEST COAST TALKIN SHIT...... IM GLAD I DONT CAR ABOUT HOPPIN OR CHIPPIN.... MY HOMIE ALBERT(FINAL FANTASY) CALLED ME AN INBRED WTF!  :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

CAN A WEST COAST NIKKA RIDE WITH MY RADIO FLYER TRIKE.....BIOTCH DOES 90 CENTIMETERS.....




:0 :0 :0


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)

why all the woofing for nothing. lets just hop, smoke a lil,  drink a lil and just have a GOODTIME


----------



## MIDWESTJP (Jul 29, 2006)

MIDWESTING TRU THE COAST !!!


----------



## MIDWESTJP (Jul 29, 2006)

79regal ill CRUSH U LIKE THE PINCHY BUG U ARE BUT NOT IN HOPPING THOUGHT LOL WAS UP HOMIE HOWS THE HARBOR AREA DOING


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Dec 4 2007, 05:08 PM~9373470
> *Yes West Ya'll INGLEWOOD!!!! :0
> *


WHAT THE HELL IZ DIS NICCAH. YOU FROM THE LOU NOW. GET OFF DAT ,YOU LIVE IN THE MID-WEST REP IT OR WE'LL GIVE YOU A ONE WAY TICKET BACK. SO GET DAT SET-UP SO WE CAN PUT IT IN YO RIDE' AND LETZ REP DIS.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Dec 5 2007, 01:36 AM~9377393
> *I don't know why I'm posting in here and I didn't read all 75 or 76 pages but I don't have a hopper but I do think that there sould be a battle of the sides but I also think there should be a dance off so we know were everyone stands or if someone is just starting they know what they need to keep up :biggrin:
> *


I don't know why you posted either :uh:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

your guys are killing me. :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

going off of what i have seen in person and read..seems to me if the west coast came back out here again..it would be a majestics -vs- majestics hop..i mean in detroit the only hoppers i know of is jimmy from showandgo. and a few cars from goodtimes..


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

This thread is some funny chit!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

IM BACK BITCHES...

WHO WANT IT?

FUCK THE WET TOAST (weak coast...) you guys are fallin off LITERALLY!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Por313Vida, BOUNZIN, MARK ROSE, Poo Broke, cincyprohopper


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88LOW4LIFE_@Dec 5 2007, 08:03 AM~9378534
> *going off of what i have seen in person and read..seems to me if the west coast came back out here again..it would be a majestics -vs- majestics hop..i mean in detroit the only hoppers i know of is jimmy from showandgo. and a few cars from goodtimes..
> *


 :nono: 
if we could all get along and do this, i think it could be a good time, so to the westcoast I say this, we the midwest will discuss this issue and if we all agree, we can come up with a date and place that the westcoast and midwest agree on , and i believe this could be a big and fun event, a chance for everyone to meet each other and see what each other does, and i think it would be nice to do this every year if it works out, so take a minute to be serious on this issue and give your honest input :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 5 2007, 12:10 PM~9378856
> *:nono:
> if we could all get along and do this, i think it could be a good time,  so to the westcoast I say this,  we the midwest will discuss this issue and if we all agree, we can come up with a date  and place that the westcoast and midwest agree on , and i believe this could be a big and fun event, a chance for everyone to meet each other and see what each other does, and i think it would be nice to do this every year if it works out, so take a minute to be serious on this issue and give your honest input :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 5 2007, 09:10 AM~9378856
> *:nono:
> if we could all get along and do this, i think it could be a good time,  so to the westcoast I say this,  we the midwest will discuss this issue and if we all agree, we can come up with a date  and place that the westcoast and midwest agree on , and i believe this could be a big and fun event, a chance for everyone to meet each other and see what each other does, and i think it would be nice to do this every year if it works out, so take a minute to be serious on this issue and give your honest input :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

THATS WHAT ITS SUPPOSED TO BE IS FUN..but like i said a few bad apples can ruin the whole bunch..just do it have fun and do it again next year..you guys all know that japan is the next closest to us clean wise..yeah they buy alot of shit from us over here...but that who asses we need to be breaking off..not our own country.. :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 5 2007, 10:10 AM~9378856
> *:nono:
> if we could all get along and do this, i think it could be a good time,  so to the westcoast I say this,  we the midwest will discuss this issue and if we all agree, we can come up with a date  and place that the westcoast and midwest agree on , and i believe this could be a big and fun event, a chance for everyone to meet each other and see what each other does, and i think it would be nice to do this every year if it works out, so take a minute to be serious on this issue and give your honest input :biggrin:
> *


YEAH IN ALL REALITY YOU ARE RIGHT GET YOUR PEOPLE TOGETHER AND SET A DATE,JUST LET US KNOW.LETS MAKE IT A GOOD FAMILY DAY TO ENJOY AND MEET OUR FELLOW LOWRIDERS.....BUT IM STILL GOING TO BREAK YOU OFF!!!! SO DO YOUR HOMEWORK LIL PINKY :biggrin: :biggrin: SINCE YOU DONT WANT TO HOP FOR PINKS WE CAN HOP TO MAKE YOU MINI-PINKY :burn: :burn:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 5 2007, 02:02 PM~9379671
> *:biggrin:
> YEAH IN ALL REALITY YOU ARE RIGHT GET YOUR PEOPLE TOGETHER AND SET A DATE,JUST LET US KNOW.LETS MAKE IT A GOOD FAMILY DAY TO ENJOY AND MEET OUR FELLOW LOWRIDERS.....BUT IM STILL GOING TO BREAK YOU OFF!!!! SO DO YOUR HOMEWORK LIL PINKY :biggrin:  :biggrin: SINCE YOU DONT WANT TO HOP FOR PINKS WE CAN HOP TO MAKE YOU MINI-PINKY :burn:  :burn:
> *



 :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 5 2007, 11:02 AM~9379671
> *:biggrin:
> YEAH IN ALL REALITY YOU ARE RIGHT GET YOUR PEOPLE TOGETHER AND SET A DATE,JUST LET US KNOW.LETS MAKE IT A GOOD FAMILY DAY TO ENJOY AND MEET OUR FELLOW LOWRIDERS.....BUT IM STILL GOING TO BREAK YOU OFF!!!! SO DO YOUR HOMEWORK LIL PINKY :biggrin:  :biggrin: SINCE YOU DONT WANT TO HOP FOR PINKS WE CAN HOP TO MAKE YOU MINI-PINKY :burn:  :burn:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 11:06 AM~9379691
> *  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


good morning twinkle toes :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 5 2007, 02:27 AM~9378005
> *DAMN THIS THREAD IS CRACKING ME UP, I GOT HOMIES IN THE MIDWEST AND ON THE WEST COAST TALKIN SHIT...... IM GLAD I DONT CAR ABOUT HOPPIN OR CHIPPIN....    MY HOMIE ALBERT(FINAL FANTASY) CALLED ME AN INBRED WTF!   :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: what up billy :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

whats up pinky :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

WHAT UP BIGPREY....LETS MAKE IT TO 100 TODAY DOGGIE


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 10:03 AM~9378822
> *IM WET BITCHES...
> 
> WHO WANTS TO GIVE IT TO ME
> ...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 01:16 PM~9379759
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: what up billy :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 10:03 AM~9378822
> *IM BACK A BITCH,
> 
> I WANT IT?
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 02:14 PM~9379736
> *good morning twinkle toes :biggrin:
> *



mornin ass bag... :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 5 2007, 02:39 PM~9379901
> *I am the real PINKY... I am named after my penis (its actually just a big clit)
> *



Your still a water head butt baby...

you can edit post but you cant edit that BIG ASS MELON...


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

JAY... I FIGURED OUT HOW THE WHOLE MIDWEST CAN CUM TOGETHER...


HAVE CALI SUCK US ALL OFF AT THE SAME TIME... :0


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 01:31 PM~9380250
> *Your still MY DADDY,IM SEEING YOU ON TRUUCHA RIGHT NOW
> 
> you can edit post but you cant edit that BIG ASS DICK I WANT...
> *


HERE YOU GO WITH THE GAY ASS SHIT AGAIN, :twak: :twak: GO SUCK LIL PINKYS DICK CAUSE YOU CANT HAVE MINE :no: :no:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 01:34 PM~9380275
> *JAY... I FIGURED OUT HOW THE WHOLE MIDWEST CAN CUM TOGETHER...
> HAVE CALI FUCK US ALL OFF AT THE SAME TIME... :0
> *


MORE GAY SHIT!!!!!!FUCKER GO BUILD A HOPPER AND LEAVER YOUR SISTER ALONE :buttkick:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 5 2007, 04:03 PM~9380522
> *MORE GAY SHIT!!!!!!FUCKER GO BUILD A HOPPER AND LEAVER YOUR SISTER ALONE :buttkick:
> *


Ok sis I'll leave you alone...


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 5 2007, 04:01 PM~9380497
> *HERE I GO WITH THE GAY ASS SHIT AGAIN, :thumbsup:  :thumbsup IM GONNA GO SUCK LIL PINKYS DICK CAUSE I CANT HAVE YOURS :no:  :no:
> *



What ever floats your boat water head...


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

I dont wanna ruin the ending for anyone but...

MIDWEST WINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

You wet toast fuckers need to stop buildin cars and start a scrapyard...

You'd prolly make more money that way...


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

STINKY PINKY...you type like you look...RETARDED... :0


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 02:58 PM~9380971
> *I dont wanna ruin the ending for anyone but...
> 
> MIDWEST WINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


YOUR TALKING ABOUT JUNK?COMMON HOMIE I SEEN YOUR CAR AND ITS EMBARRASING,I WOULDNT GIVE YOUR CAR TO AN ENEMY :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 5 2007, 05:05 PM~9381016
> *YOUR TALKING ABOUT JUNK?COMMON HOMIE I SEEN YOUR CAR AND ITS EMBARRASING,I WOULDNT GIVE YOUR CAR TO AN ENEMY :biggrin:
> *


 I guess you would think it was junk with it havin all the bumbers and trim on it...

I dont think you guys have ever built a complete car... BUMPERS ARE REQUIRED... :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 03:05 PM~9381014
> *STINKY PINKY...you type like you look...RETARDED... :0
> *


YOUR BITCH MUST OF TOLD YOU ABOUT THAT WHEN SHE GAVE ME HEAD I HADNT SHOWERD THAT DAY,STOP CHECKING ME OUT *** BOY :twak: :twak: LIKE I SAID GO LOOK FOR LIL PINKY


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

Man this is getting old... get STINKY PINKY off the computer before he drules on it and shocks the apple sauce out his mouth... fuckin waterhead...


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 4 2007, 09:02 PM~9374950
> *I dont hop cock sucker...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU SHOULDNT SHOW EITHER!!!!!!!!!! MAN JUST SHOOT YOUR GAY KID PORN ASS!!!!!!


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 5 2007, 05:08 PM~9381035
> *IM A BITCH I TOLD YOU ABOUT THAT WHEN I GAVE YOU HEAD I HADNT SHOWERD THAT MONTH, :twak:  :twak: I GONNA GO LOOK FOR LIL PINKY
> *


WOW you really are retarded... sorry for all the tard jokes I just though you were a bad typer...


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 5 2007, 05:13 PM~9381067
> *I LIKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Thanks ***...


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> Thanks FOR TELLING EVERYONE THAT IM GAY,IM STILL LOOKING AT YOU ON TRUUCHA,ME MYSELF IM TRING TO GET ON JERRY SPRINGER
> :uh:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> > Thanks FOR TELLING EVERYONE THAT IM GAY,IM STILL LOOKING AT YOU ON TRUUCHA,ME MYSELF IM TRING TO GET ON JERRY SPRINGER
> > :uh:
> 
> 
> FUCKEN *** STOP REARRANGING THE WORDS,AND STICK TO YOUR JERRY SPRINGER


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 5 2007, 05:13 PM~9381067
> *LOOK GUYS IM JUST GONNA PUT IT OUT THERE...I LIKE BOYS AND I MEAN LITTLE BOYS... I KNOW ITS NOT RIGHT BUT THEY MAKE WME FEEL FUNNY IN THE PANTS...  *


MAN YOU NEED COUNSELLING.... :uh:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 5 2007, 12:02 PM~9379671
> *:biggrin:
> YEAH IN ALL REALITY YOU ARE RIGHT GET YOUR PEOPLE TOGETHER AND SET A DATE,JUST LET US KNOW.LETS MAKE IT A GOOD FAMILY DAY TO ENJOY AND MEET OUR FELLOW LOWRIDERS.....BUT IM STILL GOING TO BREAK YOU OFF!!!! SO DO YOUR HOMEWORK LIL PINKY :biggrin:  :biggrin: SINCE YOU DONT WANT TO HOP FOR PINKS WE CAN HOP TO MAKE YOU MINI-PINKY :burn:  :burn:
> *



:0 Oh snap do I smell another name changing ceremony? :cheesy:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Why don't everyone get together at Black Sunday, aint that bout 1/2 way :dunno:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Dec 5 2007, 06:27 AM~9378409
> *WHAT THE HELL IZ DIS NICCAH. YOU FROM THE LOU NOW. GET OFF DAT ,YOU LIVE IN THE MID-WEST REP IT OR WE'LL GIVE YOU A ONE WAY TICKET BACK. SO GET DAT SET-UP SO WE CAN PUT IT IN YO RIDE' AND LETZ REP DIS.
> *


WEST COAST 4 LIFE ON MINES HOMEBOY, BUT YOU STILL THE HOMIE....  COME ON WITH THE TICKET :biggrin: & MAKE SURE IT'S ONEWAY------>WESTWARD :biggrin: I'LL BE OVER THIS WEEKEND TOO HOMIE


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

DAMN I POSTED 2ND AND NOW THERES LIKE 81 PGS!!!!!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 12:34 PM~9380275
> *JAY... I FIGURED OUT HOW THE WHOLE MIDWEST CAN CUM TOGETHER...
> HAVE are brothers and sisters SUCK US ALL OFF AT THE SAME TIME... :0
> *


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Dec 5 2007, 05:26 PM~9382090
> *WEST COAST 4 LIFE ON MINES HOMEBOY, BUT YOU STILL THE HOMIE....  COME ON WITH THE TICKET :biggrin: & MAKE SURE IT'S ONEWAY------>WESTWARD :biggrin: I'LL BE OVER THIS WEEKEND TOO HOMIE
> *


  Someone should pull your visitors pass for that statement. It aint where you been homie its where your at MIDWEST  :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 01:54 PM~9380947
> *What ever floats your boat water head...
> *


aye its the family cock cobbler


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 07:40 PM~9382180
> *MARK ROSE YOUR SEXY...
> *


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! I THOUGHT YOUR NAME WAS FINAL FANTASY NOT GAY FANTASYS...

:twak: 

CREEPY SCAMMER... :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 07:42 PM~9382188
> *aye its my favorite midwesterner...*


WHATS UP ASS CLOWN? :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

CAN THE MIDWEST JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP & PULL THE FUCK UP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :angry:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

PULL UP BITCHS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE GOT SOMTHING 4 U GAYS O! GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Dec 5 2007, 06:10 PM~9382391
> *PULL UP BITCHS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE GOT SOMTHING 4 U GAYS O! GUYS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Dec 5 2007, 06:10 PM~9382391
> *PULL UP BITCHS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE GOT SOMTHING 4 U GAYS O! GUYS :biggrin:
> *


No thanks you can keep your aids in Cali :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 5 2007, 05:14 PM~9382420
> *No thanks you can keep your aids in Cali  :biggrin:
> *


THE ONLYTHAT GOT AIDS IS U!! & THAT PIC OF SHIT U CALL CAR!!!!


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Dec 5 2007, 06:17 PM~9382438
> *THE ONLYTHAT GOT AIDS IS U!! & THAT PIC OF SHIT U CALL CAR!!!!
> *


Lets see yours :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

get some I BET I GOY MORE CROME THEN ALL OF THE CARS U GAYS GOT!!!!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 5 2007, 05:21 PM~9382458
> *Lets see yours  :biggrin:
> *


HOW MEANY MORE DO U WANT 2 SEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Dec 5 2007, 06:24 PM~9382490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Dec 5 2007, 06:24 PM~9382490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Very nice car bro  Cant really talk any shit on that one


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NAPTOWNSOUTHSIDIN_@Dec 5 2007, 06:22 AM~9378395
> *79regal ill CRUSH U LIKE THE PINCHY BUG U ARE BUT NOT IN HOPPING THOUGHT LOL WAS UP HOMIE HOWS THE HARBOR AREA DOING
> *


PRETTY GOOD BIG DOGG.... :thumbsup:

COMO HABLAN CABRONES.... :biggrin:


----------



## KushMaster (Nov 30, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

HOW ABUT THIS ONE :biggrin: IF U WANT MORE LET ME KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 5 2007, 05:27 PM~9382536
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Very nice car bro   Cant really talk any shit on that one
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLLO64_@Dec 5 2007, 04:26 PM~9382519
> *
> 
> 
> ...





X2



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Dec 5 2007, 06:30 PM~9382561
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


What im not a complete asshole :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Dec 5 2007, 06:29 PM~9382559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Trade in them dubs for 13s and you got somethin


----------



## stlladylux (Jan 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 5 2007, 07:30 PM~9382569
> *What im not a complete asshole  :biggrin:
> *


no.... not really :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 5 2007, 05:30 PM~9382569
> *What im not a complete asshole  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :twak: WHAT UP.....


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

HOW ABUT THIS ONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Dec 5 2007, 05:32 PM~9382590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Dec 5 2007, 06:32 PM~9382589
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :twak:                        WHAT UP.....
> *


Shit  Lovin this midwest weather 70 yesterday 30 and snowing today :biggrin: You know anybody that would have a grill guard for my ace?


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 5 2007, 07:30 PM~9382569
> *What im not a complete asshole  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Dec 5 2007, 06:32 PM~9382590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Single or Double?


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

NO TIME 2 BULLSHIT GOT 2 GO BILLD SOME NICE SHIT I'M OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

Sup joe


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stlladylux_@Dec 5 2007, 06:32 PM~9382586
> *no.... not really :biggrin:
> *


  Whats up how ya feelin?


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Dec 5 2007, 04:29 PM~9382559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: GARBAGE!!!


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 5 2007, 07:41 PM~9382690
> * Whats up how ya feelin?
> *


She







:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 5 2007, 04:27 PM~9382536
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Very nice car bro   Cant really talk any shit on that one
> *


DIME A DOZEN!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## stlladylux (Jan 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 5 2007, 07:41 PM~9382690
> * Whats up how ya feelin?
> *


real good sometimes alittle to good!!! they make me do strange things!!! they scare me sometimes! :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Dec 5 2007, 04:24 PM~9382490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EL NOPALITO!!!!!


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLLO64_@Dec 5 2007, 06:43 PM~9382713
> *She
> 
> 
> ...


Wish I was :cheesy:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Dec 5 2007, 08:24 PM~9382490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANOTHER FUCKIN G-BODY... I thought u was doin big small nuts?

u doin bad homie... we give those away out here... :uh:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 06:43 PM~9382715
> *DIME A DOZEN!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## stlladylux (Jan 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLLO64_@Dec 5 2007, 07:43 PM~9382713
> *She
> 
> 
> ...


whatever :biggrin: sometimes that what it looks like iam doin!!! i told u they scare me!!! give some to jackie and watch her wake up in the middle of the nite doin that :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 5 2007, 05:35 PM~9382615
> *Shit   Lovin this midwest weather 70 yesterday 30 and snowing today  :biggrin: You know anybody that would have a grill guard for my ace?
> *


 I WILL SEE FOR YOU................


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 06:45 PM~9382754
> *ANOTHER FUCKIN G-BODY... I thought u was doin big small nuts?
> 
> u doin bad homie... we give those away out here... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: Damn you guys are readin my mind :biggrin:


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 5 2007, 07:47 PM~9382774
> *:roflmao: Damn you guys are readin my mind  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Dec 5 2007, 06:46 PM~9382764
> *I WILL SEE FOR YOU................
> *


Thanks man there hard to come by out this way


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

LET ME KNOW WHEN THE TRAILER IS BEING LOADED PINKY. aND WE WILL GET OUR SERVE ON. I will build one just for this. Or bring stooopid.


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 5 2007, 08:47 PM~9382774
> *:roflmao: Damn you guys are readin my mind  :biggrin:
> *


You know... these homos talkin all this big shit and the cars are just OK...

it aint nothin special... :0 

they talkin baller shit and they all got the same g-body's... :uh: 

Cali lookin done for... :burn:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*All this talk about bumperless Cars, you Guys shouldn't believe everything you see on Video, There's way More Hoppers out here then you think, what you see on the videos are just the Top Dogs out here, if you Guys ever did make it out here you would have fools lined up for Blocks ready to Hop. 
If you really look at it this whole thing looks more like a Mid West against L.A County thing since none of the other Riders in the West Coast have stepped up to defend the Coast, I know there's some clean ass Hoppers up North and on the side of San Diego, but only the locals are stepping up, gotta be proud of that.  Just my 2.*


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 07:51 PM~9382812
> *You know... these homos talkin all this big shit and the cars are just OK...
> 
> it aint nothin special... :0
> ...


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 5 2007, 07:35 PM~9382615
> *Shit   Lovin this midwest weather 70 yesterday 30 and snowing today  :biggrin: You know anybody that would have a grill guard for my ace?
> *


$13 at basspro








http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/s...0005000_600-5-8


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Few More.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 5 2007, 08:54 PM~9382842
> *All this talk about bumperless Cars, you Guys shouldn't believe everything you see on Video, There's way More Hoppers out here then you think, what you see on the videos are just the Top Dogs out here, if you Guys ever did make it out here you would have fools lined up for Blocks ready to Hop.
> If you really look at it this whole thing looks more like a Mid West against L.A County thing since none of the other Riders in the West Coast have stepped up to defend the Coast, I know there's some clean ass Hoppers up North and on the side of San Diego, but only the locals are stepping up, gotta be proud of that.  Just my 2.
> 
> ...


Homie if the "TOP DOGS" are all in the videos then we got this licked no problem... because thats all they put on the videos is bumperless, weighted bullshit filled with lead...

So either... the video guys are tryin to make cali look bad or ya'll build bullshit... take your pick... :0


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 5 2007, 06:54 PM~9382842
> *All this talk about bumperless Cars, you Guys shouldn't believe everything you see on Video, There's way More Hoppers out here then you think, what you see on the videos are just the Top Dogs out here, if you Guys ever did make it out here you would have fools lined up for Blocks ready to Hop.
> If you really look at it this whole thing looks more like a Mid West against L.A County thing since none of the other Riders in the West Coast have stepped up to defend the Coast, I know there's some clean ass Hoppers up North and on the side of San Diego, but only the locals are stepping up, gotta be proud of that.  Just my 2.
> 
> ...



Right now this is the shit I like to see the videos make you (the west) look bad. i wouldnt call the vidoe guys the TOP DOGS in the game cause that shit makes the real riders look bad  I cant even force myself to sit down and watch a lowrider video from start to finish anymore due to how retarded this shit has got.


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 5 2007, 06:54 PM~9382842
> *All this talk about bumperless Cars, you Guys shouldn't believe everything you see on Video, There's way More Hoppers out here then you think, what you see on the videos are just the Top Dogs out here, if you Guys ever did make it out here you would have fools lined up for Blocks ready to Hop.
> If you really look at it this whole thing looks more like a Mid West against L.A County thing since none of the other Riders in the West Coast have stepped up to defend the Coast, I know there's some clean ass Hoppers up North and on the side of San Diego, but only the locals are stepping up, gotta be proud of that.  Just my 2.
> 
> ...


I dont think this topic is bashing the west i think it is about coming together as Lowriders no matter what coast your from. Mid west needs to come together. THATS WHAT THIS TOPIC IS ABOUT. Not all this stupid arguing. Just my thoughts.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 04:57 PM~9382885
> *Homie if the "TOP DOGS" are all in the videos then we got this licked no problem... because thats all they put on the videos is bumperless, weighted bullshit filled with lead...
> 
> So either... the video guys are tryin to make cali look bad or ya'll build bullshit... take your pick... :0
> *


I DON'T HAVE A HOPPER BUT I'M SURE IF YOU BRING IT LA WILL SWING IT....


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 5 2007, 08:59 PM~9382907
> *I dont think this topic is bashing the west i think it is about coming together as Lowriders no matter what coast your from. Mid west needs to come together. THATS WHAT THIS TOPIC IS ABOUT. Not all this stupid arguing. Just my thoughts.
> *



What up Rob...its your favorite pastey white boy...

I like to argue... :biggrin: 

FUCK CALI


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 5 2007, 09:00 PM~9382912
> *I DON'T HAVE A HOPPER
> *


Then go to bed hoe... :uh:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

starting to look like a g-body fest topic in here


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 05:02 PM~9382933
> *Then go to bed hoe... :uh:
> *


YOU TALK ALOT FOR NOT EVEN KNOWING ME HOMIE..FUNNY THING IS I NEVER SAID ANYTHING BAD....SUCKS TO BE YOU..SO TUFF BEHIND A SCREEN...


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 5 2007, 09:03 PM~9382945
> *YOU TALK ALOT FOR NOT EVEN KNOWING ME HOMIE..FUNNY THING IS I NEVER SAID ANYTHING BAD....SUCKS TO BE YOU..SO TUFF BEHIND A SCREEN...
> *



you quoted me so I replied... you dont know me either...


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 07:01 PM~9382919
> *What up Rob...its your favorite pastey white boy...
> 
> I like to argue... :biggrin:
> ...


I can tell. :biggrin: Still bumpin that cd homie.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 05:04 PM~9382953
> *you quoted me so I replied... you dont know me either...
> *


YEAH BUT WAS IT NEGATIVE.... NO RIGHT...

 SO KEEP MY NAME OUT YOUR SHIT LIST HOMIE....


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 5 2007, 09:05 PM~9382966
> *I can tell. :biggrin: Still bumpin that cd homie.
> *


WERD


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 5 2007, 09:05 PM~9382968
> *YEAH BUT WAS IT NEGATIVE.... NO RIGHT...
> 
> SO JEEP MY NAME OUT YOUR SHIT LIST HOMIE....
> *


On the real homie im just fuckin with you... dont get all heartbroken...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 05:07 PM~9382991
> *:biggrin:
> 
> On the real homie im just fuckin with you... dont get all heartbroken...
> *



I DON'T GET BUTT HURT BRO...JUS YOU CALLIN ME HOE FOR NO REASON ESPECIALLY WHEN I DON'T EVEN TALK TO YOU AINT COOL....

I AIN'T TRIPPIN HOMIE...


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 5 2007, 09:08 PM~9383001
> *
> I DON'T GET BUTT HURT BRO...JUS YOU CALLIN ME HOE FOR NO REASON ESPECIALLY WHEN I DON'T EVEN TALK TO YOU AINT COOL....
> 
> ...



WERD...

THIS MAN IS NOT A HOE...

Happy? :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 06:57 PM~9382885
> *Homie if the "TOP DOGS" are all in the videos then we got this licked no problem... because thats all they put on the videos is bumperless, weighted bullshit filled with lead...
> 
> So either... the video guys are tryin to make cali look bad or ya'll build bullshit... take your pick... :0
> *





> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 5 2007, 06:59 PM~9382902
> *Right now this is the shit I like to see the videos make you (the west) look bad. i wouldnt call the vidoe guys the TOP DOGS in the game cause that shit makes the real riders look bad   I cant even force myself to sit down and watch a lowrider video from start to finish anymore due to how retarded this shit has got.
> *



*Take it how ever you want, like i said before what you see on Video doesn't represent what's out here on the streets where we Ride all year, The Videos are Hopping Videos so they're focused on Hopping and who gets the highest, I don't buy any of the Videos so i can really care less.  *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE+Dec 5 2007, 05:08 PM~9383010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 5 2007, 09:10 PM~9383025
> *
> Take it how ever you want, like i said before what you see on Video doesn't represent what's out here on the streets where we Ride all year, The Videos are Hopping Videos so they're focused on Hopping and who gets the highest, I don't buy any of the Videos so i can really care less.
> *



Hate to burst your bubble their Ghandi but... THIS IS A HOP TOPIC...

guess reading isnt required in Cali schools? :uh:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 07:12 PM~9383052
> *Hate to burst your bubble their Ghandi but... THIS IS A HOP TOPIC...
> 
> guess reading isnt required in Cali schools? :uh:
> *


*
I actually been following the whole tread, and by the way do you have a Hopper? So you think that only the Cars on the Videos are the only Hoppers out here :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 5 2007, 09:12 PM~9383045
> *SOMETHIN LIKE THAT...SMURF IS RIGHT HOMIE..WHAT GOES TO SHOWS DOESN'T REP WHAT ON THE STREETS...VISIT CRENSHAW SOME DAY OR A LOCAL SHOW....
> 
> *


Then yall need to get at themcamera men cause they makin Cali look BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD... FOR REAL...

"corney white boys" from the middle of nowhere are getting more attention then "CALI TOP DOGS"...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 07:15 PM~9383086
> *Then yall need to get at themcamera men cause they makin Cali look BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD... FOR REAL...
> 
> "corney white boys" from the middle of nowhere are getting more attention then "CALI TOP DOGS"...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 05:15 PM~9383086
> *Then yall need to get at themcamera men cause they makin Cali look BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD... FOR REAL...
> 
> "corney white boys" from the middle of nowhere are getting more attention then "CALI TOP DOGS"...
> *



OH WELL..LOWRIDERS ARE MY THING NOT HOPPERS....


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 5 2007, 09:14 PM~9383077
> *I actually been following the whole tread</span>*
> [/b]


Well im glad your getting over that reading hurdle... :uh:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 07:17 PM~9383112
> *Well im glad your getting over that reading hurdle... :uh:
> *


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 5 2007, 09:16 PM~9383107
> *OH WELL..LOWRIDERS ARE MY THING NOT HOPPERS....
> *


Yeah the hoppin aiont my thing I just like to jump into random conversations and talk shit... makes me feel good... :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 07:19 PM~9383139
> *Yeah the hoppin aiont my thing I just like to jump into random conversations and talk shit... makes me feel good... :biggrin:
> *


*Got really quite :dunno: , fuck it i'm out, just got of from work i'll come back tomorrow and read all new 100 pages.  *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 05:19 PM~9383139
> *Yeah the hoppin aiont my thing I just like to jump into random conversations and talk shit... makes me feel good... :biggrin:
> *



GOOD FOR YOU....I LIKE TO JUMP IN AND DEFENDS MY FELLOW ARE RIDERS...  



:wave:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 06:01 PM~9382919
> *What up Rob...its your favorite pastey white boy...
> 
> I like to argue... :biggrin:
> ...


 :guns:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 5 2007, 09:23 PM~9383179
> *GOOD FOR YOU....I LIKE TO JUMP IN AND DEFENDS MY FELLOW ARE RIDERS...
> :wave:
> *


Good for you captain save a hoe...


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 08:15 PM~9383086
> *Then yall need to get at themcamera men cause they makin Cali look BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD... FOR REAL...
> 
> "corney white boys" from the middle of nowhere are getting more attention then "CALI TOP DOGS"...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 08:17 PM~9383112
> *Well im glad your getting over that reading hurdle... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 05:26 PM~9383223
> *Good for you captain save a hoe...
> *


THERE YOU GO AGAIN....

LIKE I SAD BEFORE YOU DON'T KNOW ME SO DON'T FUCK WITH ME...SINCE YOU IN THE MIDWEST YOUR CHEST PUFFS OUT THRU YOUR TYPING....I DON'T HAVE TIME FOR FAKES....


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 5 2007, 08:23 PM~9383179
> *GOOD FOR YOU....I LIKE TO JUMP IN AND DEFENDS MY FELLOW ARE RIDERS...
> :wave:
> *


dont defend the truth,that may make you look bad..
:nono:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 5 2007, 09:27 PM~9383236
> *THERE YOU GO AGAIN....
> 
> LIKE I SAD BEFORE YOU DON'T KNOW ME SO DON'T FUCK WITH ME...SINCE YOU IN THE MIDWEST YOUR CHEST PUFFS OUT THRU YOUR TYPING....I DON'T HAVE TIME FOR FAKES....
> *


You dont know me homie... as long as I know Im getting to you I will keep postin... :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 05:28 PM~9383245
> *You dont know me homie... as long as I know Im getting to you I will keep postin... :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S THE FUNY PART...YOU DON'T KNOW ME...SHIT THRU THE INTERNETS DON'T GET TO ME...DON'T TRY TO HARD...


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 5 2007, 08:27 PM~9383236
> *THERE YOU GO AGAIN....
> 
> LIKE I SAD BEFORE YOU DON'T KNOW ME SO DON'T FUCK WITH ME...SINCE YOU IN THE MIDWEST YOUR CHEST PUFFS OUT THRU YOUR TYPING....I DON'T HAVE TIME FOR FAKES....
> *


your taking shit way to serious
:loco: :yes:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: capriceman75, 79regal, MARK ROSE, 87CuTT, bloody sunday, Pinky Bitches, Sixty34me, Bumper Chippin 88, old man lets hop, BOOGIE MAN


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 5 2007, 09:29 PM~9383250
> *THAT'S THE FUNY PART...YOU DON'T KNOW ME...SHIT THRU THE INTERNETS DON'T GET TO ME...DON'T TRY TO HARD...
> *


INTERNETS? r u a GW fan... bet you lookin for WMD's too?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Dec 5 2007, 05:29 PM~9383252
> *your taking shit way to serious
> :loco:  :yes:
> *



:uh: AM I...HOW DO YOU KNOW THAT I'M NOT HERE JUST POSTING CUZ I'M AMUZED....AIN'T NOBODY TAKING ANYTHING SERIOUS.....


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Dec 5 2007, 09:30 PM~9383261
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: capriceman75, 79regal, MARK ROSE, 87CuTT, bloody sunday, Pinky Bitches, Sixty34me, Bumper Chippin 88, old man lets hop, BOOGIE MAN
> *



What up Court...

Im too witty for these fools... :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 05:31 PM~9383263
> *INTERNETS? r u a GW fan... bet you lookin for WMD's too?
> *



:uh:


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

i love this shit. midwest 4 life


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

LIKE I SAD BEFORE YOU DON'T KNOW ME SO DON'T FUCK WITH ME...SINCE YOU IN THE MIDWEST YOUR CHEST PUFFS OUT THRU YOUR TYPING....I DON'T HAVE TIME FOR FAKES....[/color]
[/quote]


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 5 2007, 09:32 PM~9383273
> *i love this shit. midwest 4 life
> *


Sup Wes?

MIDWEST 4 LIFE


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

LIKE I SAD BEFORE YOU DON'T KNOW ME SO DON'T FUCK WITH ME...SINCE YOU IN THE MIDWEST YOUR CHEST PUFFS OUT THRU YOUR TYPING....I DON'T HAVE TIME FOR FAKES....[/color]
[/quote]
[/quote]

its just the INTERNETS remember?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Dec 5 2007, 05:32 PM~9383277
> *LIKE I SAD BEFORE YOU DON'T KNOW ME SO DON'T FUCK WITH ME...SINCE YOU IN THE MIDWEST YOUR CHEST PUFFS OUT THRU YOUR TYPING....I DON'T HAVE TIME FOR FAKES....[/color]
> *



:uh:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> LIKE I SAD BEFORE YOU DON'T KNOW ME SO DON'T FUCK WITH ME...SINCE YOU IN THE MIDWEST YOUR CHEST PUFFS OUT THRU YOUR TYPING....I DON'T HAVE TIME FOR FAKES....[/color]


[/quote]

its just the INTERNETS remember?
[/quote]

DUH???


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 5 2007, 09:35 PM~9383300
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: I can do it too... THE INTERNETS ARE FUN AINT THEY?


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 06:01 PM~9382919
> *What up Rob...its your favorite pastey white boy...
> 
> I like to argue... :biggrin:
> ...


fuck westside lowrider cc midwast


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 05:36 PM~9383314
> *:uh:  I can do it too... THE INTERNETS ARE FUN AINT THEY?
> *


YEAH THEY MAKE TIME AT WORK PASS.....


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 5 2007, 06:37 PM~9383325
> *fuck westside lowrider cc midwast
> *


ah c'mon now that was not called for at all, and it's midwest not midwast , dont get personal homie


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 5 2007, 09:37 PM~9383325
> *i wanna fuck westside lowrider cc
> *



man you cali **** are weird... is it all a bunch of grab ass and dick jokes in cali?


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)




----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Dec 5 2007, 09:51 PM~9383475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah we got big "M" here in the MIDWEST too... you aint special... well maybe you are... DEE DEE DEE


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 5 2007, 05:56 PM~9382880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fucking bad ass pics!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

and PINKY WANA BEE ME :biggrin: I Never said i didn't want to hop for pinks, I just gota think about it that's all :0 but go ahead and paint my new vert black, and put a black top on it and black interior :biggrin: on and double pump, i hate single pumps


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 5 2007, 06:37 PM~9383325
> *fuck westside lowrider cc midwast
> *


 :yes: AND DAY MAMA'S


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Dec 5 2007, 09:53 PM~9383508
> *I like COCK!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :twak: TMI dude...TMI


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 06:52 PM~9383486
> *Yeah we got big "M" here in the MIDWEST too... you aint special... well maybe you are... DEE DEE DEE
> *


IF I FIND YOU...........IT'S TOO LATE TO.REPENT......PRAY NOW AND GO TO CHURCH :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Dec 5 2007, 09:55 PM~9383517
> *IF I FIND YOU...........IT'S TOO LATE TO.REPENT......PRAY NOW AND GO TO CHURCH :biggrin:
> *


BLAH BLAH BLAH


:uh: 

You gangbanger take shit way to serious...


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 06:54 PM~9383513
> *I'M A PUNK BITCH MADE KID FUCKING WIT GROWN UP'S....HA HA....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Dec 5 2007, 06:55 PM~9383517
> *IF I FIND YOU...........IT'S TOO LATE TO.REPENT......PRAY NOW AND GO TO CHURCH :biggrin:
> *


umm ok, you must be a peasant boy :0 clap clap go get someone important :biggrin: peasant


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Dec 5 2007, 09:55 PM~9383517
> *i GANGBANG BECAUSE IM TOO STUPID TO WORK...:biggrin:
> *


ADMITTING IT IS THE FIRST STEP...


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 06:56 PM~9383524
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH
> :uh:
> 
> ...


bANG bANG bANG ,,,....FOO.........I KNOW WHO KILLED YOU


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

ok back to the topic :uh:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Dec 5 2007, 09:59 PM~9383550
> *bANG bANG bANG ,,,....FOO.........I KNOW WHO KILLED YOU
> *


 :uh: if you guys wouldn'e wear khakis and sweatshirts in the middle of summer you wouldt be so hostile...


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Dec 5 2007, 08:59 PM~9383550
> *bANG bANG bANG ,,,....FOO.........I KNOW WHO KILLED YOU
> *


u no u crazy!!!


----------



## cincyprohopper (Apr 12, 2005)

all B/S aside. We meet at a spot. swing. crack some brews. then shot the shit. :thumbsup:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Dec 5 2007, 10:10 PM~9383664
> *all B/S aside. We meet at a spot. swing. crack some brews. then shot the shit. :thumbsup:
> *


WERD.. im just on here fuckin with people... and these fools wanna make an issue out of it... swing smoke and BS... :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Dec 5 2007, 10:10 PM~9383664
> *all B/S aside. We meet at a spot. swing. crack some brews. then shot the shit. :thumbsup:
> *


I guess DOGGSTAR is pissed he has been typing for a long time...

dont take it to heart homie... its just words...


----------



## cincyprohopper (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 07:12 PM~9383690
> *I guess DOGGSTAR is pissed he has been typing for a long time...
> 
> dont take it to heart homie... its just words...
> *


words dont bother me. just trying to get this thing to work


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Dec 5 2007, 10:16 PM~9383733
> *words dont bother me. just trying to get this thing to work
> *


Naw dog... that wasn't meant for you... my bad... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 07:31 PM~9383270
> *What up Court...
> 
> Im too gay  for these fools... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 07:49 PM~9383456
> *man you cali **** are fine... all  i wanna  do  is  grab ass  an dick
> *


 :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

rosey rose you been on this shit all day


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Dec 5 2007, 10:59 PM~9384119-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now your learnin SHIT WHISTLE...


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Them pics smurf posted a couple pages back, thats doin it. That duece is on point! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 09:02 PM~9384142
> *Now your learnin SHIT WHISTLE...
> *


come on you cumm drunk bastard were you that asshole who shot up the mall you fucken nerdy white boys aint got nothing better to do huh :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 11:02 PM~9384140
> *rosey  rose you been  on this  shit all day
> *



yeah shuttin you guys down is easy... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

marky rosey you be cruiseing in your lo lo in your pink tight biker shorts huh


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 09:03 PM~9384156
> *yeah shuttin you guys down is easy...  :biggrin:
> *


fool you been on this site by yourself who the hell you shut down :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 11:03 PM~9384155
> *I wanna come  on  you... Im a cumm drunk bastard    were  you that guy who's asshole I licked?  nerdy white  boys  aint got nothing but big dicks  huh  :biggrin:
> *


man your really kinky


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

rosey you cant keep up with me your to boring :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 09:05 PM~9384181
> *man your really kinky
> *


i aint your brother fool stop talking to me so kinky :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 11:04 PM~9384167
> *marky rosey  you be  cruiseing  in  your  lo lo  in your  pink  tight biker  shorts  huh
> *


Aint you got a store to rob? :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 09:08 PM~9384215
> *Aint you got a store to rob? :biggrin:
> *


not today :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 08:07 PM~9384200
> *i aint  your  brother  fool  stop talking  to me  so  kinky  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 11:06 PM~9384189
> *rosey  you cant keep  up with  me  your to  boring  :biggrin:
> *


Im rollin a blunt turd burger... :biggrin: 

I'll be back in one minute... read my past posts I been shittin on CALI all day...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 09:09 PM~9384224
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


supp albert :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 11:09 PM~9384232
> *supp albert  :biggrin:
> *



Its the tandem taint touchers... fuckn queers... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 09:09 PM~9384231
> *Im sucking  on dick . :biggrin:
> 
> I'll be back in one minute... read my past posts I been on CALIs  nutts  all day...
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 09:11 PM~9384249
> *Its the tandem taint touchers... fuckn queers... :biggrin:
> *


you just mad douchbag cuz they cought you cruising in your pink tight biker shorts and sum state boots on :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 11:11 PM~9384252
> *:uh:  :0
> *


 :0 <---- hold that pose


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 09:12 PM~9384267
> *:0 <---- hold that pose
> *


ok tell me when your brother takes his dick out your ass :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 11:12 PM~9384263
> *you just mad  douchbag cuz  they cought  you cruising  in  your  pink  tight biker shorts  and  sum  state  boots  on  :biggrin:
> *



thats right ESA... IM FUCKIN CRAZY... :biggrin: :cheesy: :angry:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

rosey TELL EVERYONE THAT IM YOUR MUTHAFUCKEN IDOL BITCH


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 11:13 PM~9384273
> *ok but tell me when your about to nut...  :biggrin:
> *



good lil hoe... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 09:16 PM~9384292
> *good lil hoe... :biggrin:
> *


IN YOUR SISTERS MOUTH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 11:14 PM~9384278
> *rosey  TELL EVERYONE  THAT  IM YOUR  MUTHAFUCKEN  IDOL  BITCH
> *


Ok you look like Billy Idol :biggrin: 

Happy Smelly?


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

i say put your money up i got 2 or 3 gs on the mid west. but you got 2 drive your shit 5 miles first. that put you all out


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 09:17 PM~9384307
> *Ok you look like MY DAD  :biggrin:
> 
> Happy daddy
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 11:16 PM~9384300
> *IN YOUR SISTERS  MOUTH  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WE disowned my sister...she's a transexul... u would be in to that... :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 5 2007, 09:17 PM~9384318
> *i say put your money up i got 2 or 3 gs on the mid west. but you got 2 drive your shit 5 miles first. that put you all out
> *


use that 3gs to bring all them chippers down here :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

you guys r crazy :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 09:18 PM~9384323
> *WE disowned my sister...she's a transexul... u would be in to that... :uh:
> *


so are you the sister know wtf :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 11:19 PM~9384329
> *use  that  3gs  to  bring all them  chippers  down here  :biggrin:
> *


See ya'll scurrrd to come to the real west (MIDWEST)... get your WWE UNDERFAKER mobile and drive your goofy ass to OHIO... FUCK CALI


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 09:21 PM~9384357
> *See ya'll scurrrd to come to the real west (MIDWEST)... get your WWE UNDERFAKER mobile and drive your goofy ass to OHIO... FUCK CALI
> *


goofy stop it lil sucka i seen the way you look you can work for disney


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 11:19 PM~9384339
> *so  are  you the  sister  know  wtf  :biggrin:
> *


Your gonna have to use an american keyboard if you want me to respond... I dont speak dumbass... :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 09:21 PM~9384357
> *See ya'll scurrrd to come to the real west (MIDWEST)... get your WWE UNDERFAKER mobile and drive your goofy ass to OHIO... FUCK CALI
> *


bitch i was in detroit where was you i went to jimmy and them your scary ass wasnt there


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 i got the money all day. i say step up bitch


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 11:22 PM~9384372
> *goofy  stop  it  lil sucka  i seen  the  way  you  look  you can work  for  disney
> *


you look like your face caught on fire and some one put it out with a brick... all them bumps on your face...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 09:22 PM~9384375
> *Your gonna have to use an american keyboard if you want me to respond... I dont speak dumbass... :uh:
> *


but see you did respond what a dumb ass and you really are a dumb ass cuz you drive that shit bucket you call a lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 11:23 PM~9384382
> *bitch i was  in detroit where  was  you  i went to jimmy and  them  your scary ass wasnt there
> *


I was their...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 5 2007, 09:23 PM~9384390
> *:0 i got the money all day. i say step up bitch
> *


i got your bitch hangin but looks like your butt hurt trick so you need to step it up


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLLO64_@Dec 5 2007, 05:54 PM~9382843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now you want cali to fuck you in the ass... :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 09:25 PM~9384413
> *I was their...
> *


hiding it fig. you should have told me i would have dick slaped you :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 11:24 PM~9384406
> *but  see  you did  respont  what a dumb ass  and  you really are a dumb ass  cuz  you drive  that shit bucket  you call a lowrider  :biggrin:
> *



You got a Caddy too douchebag... Ole trail mix setup and and junkyard clip... you ballin right? :uh:


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 ok i will put up 2 gs. you go up vs pats 64 or pinky


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 11:26 PM~9384428
> *hiding  it fig. you should  have  told  me  i would  have  beat you off :biggrin:
> *



I dont even know you puppy... go home :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 5 2007, 09:29 PM~9384446
> *:0 ok i will put up 2 gs. you go up vs pats 64 or pinky
> *


you stupid fuck bring your own shit if its like that ill bring todds shit you dumb fuck and bring more then that if its todds 64 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 09:26 PM~9384430
> *You got a Caddy too douchebag... Ole trail mix setup and and junkyard clip... you ballin right? :uh:
> *


dont compare your shit bucket to mine idiot :biggrin:


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

ok i will put my regal up . what u got. i like todd but he dont want pats 64
my regal what you got bitch 2 gs let do it. we can make it 5 if u want it just money


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 11:31 PM~9384462
> *dont compare  your  shit bucket  to  MINE  idiot  :biggrin:
> *


So yours is a shit bucket?

I knew it...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 5 2007, 09:35 PM~9384486
> *ok i will put my regal up . what u got.  i like todd  but he dont  want pats 64
> my regal what you got bitch 2 gs let do it. we can make it 5 if u want it just money
> *


for you having 5gs and you have a regal dont believe you bring your bitch ass down to long beach on the first i got a malibu came on take all your money


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 08:37 PM~9384497
> *for  you having 5gs  and  you have  a regal dont believe you  bring  your  bitch ass  down to  long beach  on the  first  i got a malibu  came  on  take  all  your  money
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 5 2007, 09:35 PM~9384486
> *ok i will put my regal up . what u got.  i like todd  but he dont  want pats 64
> my regal what you got bitch 2 gs let do it. we can make it 5 if u want it just money
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: todd dont wanna see pats 64 ok you dumb ass as a matter of fact ill pay for your gas for your bitch ass to come down here and get broke off


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 09:35 PM~9384490
> *So mine  is a shit bucket?
> 
> I knew it...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 08:09 PM~9384232
> *supp albert  :biggrin:
> *


what up homie.. trying to catch up last time i was in here was on page 80 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

by the time we get finished with you ur gonna have a bloody ass hole


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 08:21 PM~9384357
> *See ya'll scurrrd to come to the real west (MIDWEST)... get your WWE UNDERFAKER mobile and drive your goofy ass to OHIO... FUCK CALI
> *


 FUCK YOUR CAR CLUB AND YOUR DEAD HOMIES 
FUCK WESTSIDE LOWRIDER CC


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

im done clowning these 2 asssholes they dont want none


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 08:11 PM~9384249
> *Its the man of my life... im fuckn queer... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 08:19 PM~9384339
> *so  are  you the  sister  know  wtf  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

:uh: So this is what off topic is like...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 08:40 PM~9384531
> *by  the  time  we  get  finished  with  you  ur  gonna have a bloody  ass  hole
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 11:31 PM~9384462
> *LETS HAVE THE HOP HERE...
> 
> 
> ...



You are really gay SMELLY...


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 5 2007, 11:40 PM~9384532
> *FUCK YOUR CAR CLUB AND YOUR DEAD HOMIES
> FUCK WESTSIDE LOWRIDER CC
> *


YEAH YEAH HEARD YA THE FIRST TIME... DULLY NOTED... :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 08:35 PM~9384490
> *So yours is bigger than mine?
> 
> I knew it...
> *


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

ok this is getting wierd :uh:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 11:45 PM~9384586
> *I agree with smelly LET HOP AT THE **** PARADE.... I KNOW ALL THOSE GUYS>>>
> *


U would... and no...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 5 2007, 08:46 PM~9384596
> *ok this is getting wierd :uh:
> *


its been wierd since we found out you inbreds like gerbal jousting like ROMA and his family


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 08:47 PM~9384602
> *i would... and hell yes...
> *


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 5 2007, 08:40 PM~9384532
> *FUCK YOUR CAR CLUB AND YOUR DEAD HOMIES
> FUCK WESTSIDE LOWRIDER CC
> *


trust me the feelings mutual :0 peasant boy


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 5 2007, 08:50 PM~9384632
> *trust me the feelings mutual :0 peasant boy
> *


shut the fuck up inbred you hop your sisters car family fucker


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

pat said put your money up. at a lrm show if you can get in bitch .. get the lead out bitch


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 08:51 PM~9384645
> *shut the fuck up inbred you hop your sisters car family fucker
> *


that actually took you a while to type, damn ur doing real baddddddddddd :uh:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 11:49 PM~9384624
> *I STILL LIKE BOYS.... WHO WANTS TO GET SCAMMED OUTTA MONEY...
> *


Here you go... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 5 2007, 08:52 PM~9384652
> *pat said put your money up. at a lrm show if you can get in bitch .. get the lead out bitch
> *


fuck you inbred and lrm shows,the streets is were it counts your lrm shit cant hang in the streets .


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 5 2007, 08:52 PM~9384664
> *that actually took you a while to type, damn ur doing real baddddddddddd :uh:
> *


shut the fuck up inbred ****, it takes you more to comprehend


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 08:54 PM~9384688
> *fuck you inbred and lrm shows,the streets is were it counts your lrm shit cant hang in the streets .
> *


well that's what ur good at hangin cars in the air, fuken losers, bottom feeders you are :uh: 
hey i bet ur going to say something gay now :0


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

FUCK ALL YOU COCKSUCKING MADAFUCKERS.


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 08:53 PM~9384667
> *Here you go... :thumbsdown:
> *


shut up stock hick inbred ****


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 11:56 PM~9384710
> *I fuck inbred homos, *


Jay your safe.... you aint his type... :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 11:58 PM~9384723
> *shut up stock hick inbred ****
> *



Fuck off scammer...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 08:58 PM~9384725
> *Jay your safe.... you aint his type... :biggrin:
> *


he would like randy though :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 5 2007, 08:57 PM~9384716
> *well that's what ur good at hangin cars in the air, fuken losers, bottom feeders you are :uh:
> hey i bet ur going to say something gay now :0
> *


no because your stupid skeeter ass cant do shit but hopp your sister cousin car


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 6 2007, 12:00 AM~9384751
> *he would like randy though :0
> *



He would LOVE randy...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Dec 5 2007, 08:57 PM~9384721
> *FUCK ALL YOU COCKSUCKING MADAFUCKERS.
> *


look another illiterate dumbass, oopps im sorry i dont even know you :biggrin: oh that's right im educated :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 09:00 PM~9384759
> *no because your stupid skeeter ass  cant do shit but hopp your sister cousin car
> *


yeah pretty sad you cant even hang with a girls car :0


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

THE MIDWEST AINT GOT SHIT ON THE WEST COAST.WE GOT THE CLEANEST AND HOTTEST CARS EVER BUILT.FUCK THAT PINK MC. THAT PIECE OF SHIT LOOKS LIKEIT HAS A MALIBU WINDOW ON THE BACK :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

wow i think my IQ just went down, reading the westcoast's post :uh: 
no hopping talk im out


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

fuck it Im tired shittin on cali...


FUCK CANADA


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 5 2007, 08:02 PM~9384782
> *look another illiterate dumbass, oopps im sorry i dont even know you :biggrin: oh that's right im educated :0
> *


YOU LUCKY IM ABOUT TO BE A MANAGER @ WALMART IF NOT ILL HOP IN MY WAGON JUST TO KICK YOUR ASS. :angry:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Dec 5 2007, 09:07 PM~9384844
> *YOU LUCKY IM ABOUT TO BE A MANAGER @ WALMART IF NOT ILL HOP IN MY WAGON JUST TO KICK YOUR ASS. :angry:
> *


no no i apologize , i would never want to stop a man from coming up in the world :biggrin: damn that was funny :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Dec 6 2007, 12:07 AM~9384844
> *YOU LUCKY IM ABOUT TO FUCK THIS GOAT IF I WASNT ILL HOP IN MY WAGON JUST TO LICK YOUR ASS. :angry:
> *



thats just weird...


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Dec 5 2007, 09:05 PM~9384824
> *THE MIDWEST AINT GOT SHIT ON THE WEST COAST.WE GOT THE CLEANEST AND HOTTEST CARS EVER BUILT.FUCK THAT PINK MC. THAT PIECE OF SHIT LOOKS LIKEIT HAS A MALIBU WINDOW ON THE BACK :biggrin:
> *


HAHAH LOOKS LIKE A CROUGAR TOP


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 6 2007, 12:11 AM~9384887
> *WANNA DANCE?
> 
> 
> ...



NO


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 5 2007, 11:11 PM~9384887
> *HAHAH LOOKS LIKE A CROUGAR TOP
> *


on the real!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Dec 5 2007, 10:05 PM~9384824
> *THE MIDWEST AINT GOT SHIT ON THE WEST COAST.WE GOT THE CLEANEST AND HOTTEST CARS EVER BUILT.FUCK THAT PINK MC. THAT PIECE OF SHIT LOOKS LIKEIT HAS A MALIBU WINDOW ON THE BACK :biggrin:
> *


cali shits on you in every topic you post in, now they your boys. :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 5 2007, 09:11 PM~9384887
> *HAHAH LOOKS LIKE A CROUGAR TOP
> *


WHERE THE FUCK IS GRAMMAR NINJA AT WHEN U NEED HIM :0 
DAMN LEARN HOW TO TYPE FOOL, FUCK TAKE A CLASS OR SOMETHING, YOUR MAKING EVERYONE ON THIS SITE THAT MUCH DUMMER :0 SEE I MIGHT HAVE SPELLED THAT WRONG "FUCK" :uh:


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

why talk . just put up the money,its just money it grow on trees. i got 3 gs step up


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

they are all in ld class.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 5 2007, 10:15 PM~9384937
> *WHERE THE FUCK IS GRAMMAR NINJA AT WHEN U NEED HIM :0
> DAMN LEARN HOW TO TYPE FOOL, FUCK TAKE A CLASS OR SOMETHING, YOUR MAKING EVERYONE ON THIS SITE THAT MUCH DUMMER :0 SEE I MIGHT HAVE SPELLED THAT WRONG "FUCK"  :uh:
> *


Why you yelling Jason? :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 5 2007, 09:13 PM~9384916
> *cali shits on you in every topic you post in, now they your boys. :roflmao:
> *


OH DAMN :0 :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 5 2007, 09:15 PM~9384937
> *WHERE THE FUCK IS GRAMMAR NINJA AT WHEN U NEED HIM :0
> DAMN LEARN HOW TO TYPE FOOL, FUCK TAKE A CLASS OR SOMETHING, YOUR MAKING EVERYONE ON THIS SITE THAT MUCH DUMMER :0 SEE I MIGHT HAVE SPELLED THAT WRONG "FUCK"  :uh:
> *


WHERES YOUR BITCH AT SO I CAN GIVE HER SOME DICK!!!!!!!!!!! I KNOW SHE TIERD OF FUCKING WITH A PINK BITCH!


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 08:06 PM~9384835
> *fuck it Im tired shittin on cali...
> 
> *


if it wasnt for the westcoast you ******** would still be in your lifted 1972 ford f100s with your dogs riding shotgun blasting lynird skynird stfu and bow down

STE-000BAA.wav - 1.80MB


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Dec 6 2007, 12:19 AM~9384988
> *if it wasnt for the westcoast you ******** would still be in your lifted 1972 ford f100s with your dogs riding shotgun blasting lynird skynird
> *



Actually its still like that out here... :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Dec 5 2007, 10:19 PM~9384988
> *if it wasnt for the westcoast you ******** would still be in your lifted 1972 ford f100s with your dogs riding shotgun blasting LYNIRD SKYNIRD stfu and bow dow
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

i like lynird and i do got a shoot gun. come see


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Dec 5 2007, 05:24 PM~9382490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

west coast east coast mid-west the MAJESTICS run this shit homie uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Dec 6 2007, 12:23 AM~9385033
> *west coast east coast mid-west the MAJESTICS run this shit homie uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *



RESPECT BIG "M"


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

why does no one want my money.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 5 2007, 10:25 PM~9385047
> *why does no one want my money.
> *


Ballers already have all the money. :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 5 2007, 09:26 PM~9385057
> *Ballers already have all the money.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Dec 5 2007, 11:23 PM~9385033
> *west coast east coast mid-west the MAJESTICS run this shit homie uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 5 2007, 10:23 PM~9385027
> *i like lynird and i do got a shoot gun. come see
> *


stfu you lil bitch did you ask pat b4 you came on this topic


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 5 2007, 09:26 PM~9385065
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


not you :thumbsdown: your a bottom feeder , dee dee dee :0


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

my bad i make my money. i got a job. i dont work at wal-mart.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

mark you lil *** you still on my dick


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

If anyone was offended by anything i posted... Im sorry...










































THAT YOUR A SOFTY...j/k


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

he is at my house. and he said if you want some step up . bitch


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 5 2007, 10:31 PM~9385107
> *he is at my house. and he said if you want some step up . bitch
> *


what is he doing dicking you down


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 6 2007, 12:30 AM~9385091
> *mark  you  lil  ***  you still  on  my dick
> *


 :biggrin: 

Just fuckin with ya


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

rosey you lil bitch your club member just pm`d me and told me your the mascot of the club


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 6 2007, 12:32 AM~9385118
> *rosey  you  lil  bitch  your  club  member  just  pm`d  me  and  told  me  your  the  mascot  of  the  club
> *



Well I started thinkin I'm prolly not reppin my club well... So im done...


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

you make the m look bad i got a lot of boys in the m and your a dick :0


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

whats up everybody from the west and mid-west


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 5 2007, 10:35 PM~9385133
> *you make the m look bad i got a lot of boys in the m and your a dick :0
> *


STFU *** THIS AINT GOT NOTHING TO DO WITH CLUB BITCH YOU STARTED WITH YOUR BIG MOUTH KNOW YOU CANT HANDLE IT YOU *** OH AND DONT FOR GET BITCH ITS AN ' M ' THANG TALKIN BOUT MY CLUB MEMBER BITCH TODD CANT HANG WITH YOUR BOYFRIEND PAT FUCK YOU BRING THAT SHIT DOWN HERE I TOLD YOU I WILL PAY FOR YOUR GAS CHUMP


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 5 2007, 10:37 PM~9385152
> *whats up everybody from the west and mid-west
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

man this topic is off the chain


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

come out east i will pay your way and pay 4 u 2 stay. it just money and if you beat me i will buy your car bitch. i will just buy u bitch


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 5 2007, 10:41 PM~9385197
> *man this topic is off the chain
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BETTER THEN OFF TOPIC


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 09:41 PM~9385203
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: BETTER  THEN OFF  TOPIC
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 5 2007, 10:41 PM~9385200
> *come out east i will pay your way and pay 4 u 2 stay. it just money and if you beat me i will buy your car bitch.    i will just buy u bitch
> *


OK *** SEND ME THE MONEY *** SO I CAN COME IF NOT I WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR AT THE DETROIT SHOW AND GO SHOW *** MAKE SURE YOUR BITCH
ASS IS THERE SO I CAN DICK SLAP YOUR ASS


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

I HAVE PAY PAL BITCH IF YOUR THE MAN OF YOUR WORDS ALL THESE FOOLS ON THIS TOPIC SEEN THIS SEND ME MY MONEY ***


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 09:43 PM~9385219
> *OK  *** SEND ME  THE  MONEY *** SO  I CAN  COME  IF  NOT  I WILL BE  THERE  THIS  YEAR  AT THE  DETROIT SHOW  AND  GO  SHOW ***  MAKE SURE  YOUR  BITCH
> ASS  IS  THERE  SO  I CAN DICK  SLAP  YOUR  ASS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: a when is the detroit show


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

can you get in a show with all that lead


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 5 2007, 10:41 PM~9385200
> *come out east i will pay your way and pay 4 u 2 stay. it just money and if you beat me i will buy your car bitch.    i will just buy u bitch
> *


BITCH YOU AINT GOT NO MONEY YOU DRIVE AN 82 REGAL


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Mark Rose has sex with hairless arabian transexual sme;;y tall midgets, and he has a stock ass caddy with and Al b Sure set up in it.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 5 2007, 10:44 PM~9385228
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: a when is the detroit show
> *


HOPEFULLY SOON DOGG CUZ I WANT ME SUM BLOODY SUNDAY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Dec 5 2007, 10:45 PM~9385241
> *Mark Rose has sex with hairless arabian transexual sme;;y tall midgets, and he has a stock ass caddy with and Al b Sure set up in it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:SO HE IS THE MASCOT


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Dec 6 2007, 12:45 AM~9385241
> *Mark Rose has sex with hairless arabian transexual sme;;y tall midgets, and he has a stock ass caddy with and Al b Sure set up in it.
> *


YEAH LETS FUCK WITH OUR OWN...

westsidemint76 wears contact lenses for condons...


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 09:46 PM~9385249
> *HOPEFULLY  SOON DOGG  CUZ  I WANT ME  SUM  BLOODY SUNDAY
> *


let me know i got to be there


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 5 2007, 10:48 PM~9385264
> *let me know i got to be there
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

MArk Rose as we type...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Dec 5 2007, 10:49 PM~9385274
> *MArk Rose as we type...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zeus (Sep 10, 2007)

WHATS GOOD!!!!

CHECK ME OUT!

http://www.myspace.com/zeusbeatsonly










http://www.myspace.com/zeusbeatsonly


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Dec 6 2007, 12:49 AM~9385274
> *MArk Rose as we type...
> 
> 
> ...


You have a beautiful smile...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ALL YOU FOOLS FROM THE MIDWEST BLOODY SUNDAY IF FULL OF SHIT HE AINT THE MAN OF HIS WORD HE SAID HE WILL PAY MY WAY UP THERE SO FAR NO WORDS I THINK HE IS A BITCH NEXT TIME YOU *** DONT OPEN YOUR TRAP


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zeus_@Dec 6 2007, 12:50 AM~9385283
> *WHATS GOOD!!!!
> 
> CHECK ME OUT!
> ...


English please we aint all messican...


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Didn't someone on here order a box lunch...
(Pic MArk sent out to the club last year)


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 09:52 PM~9385294
> *ALL  YOU  FOOLS  FROM THE  MIDWEST  BLOODY SUNDAY  IF  FULL  OF  SHIT HE  AINT  THE  MAN OF  HIS  WORD  HE  SAID  HE  WILL PAY  MY WAY  UP  THERE    SO  FAR  NO WORDS  I  THINK  HE  IS  A BITCH  NEXT TIME  YOU ***  DONT OPEN  YOUR  TRAP
> *


take it easy smiley :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 5 2007, 10:55 PM~9385320
> *take it easy smiley :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Dec 5 2007, 09:55 PM~9385317
> *Didn't someone on here order a box lunch...
> (Pic MArk sent out to the club last year)
> 
> ...


im confused... is mark one of your club members?


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Dec 6 2007, 12:55 AM~9385317
> *Didn't someone on here order a box lunch...
> (Pic MArk sent out to the club last year)
> 
> ...


Good times... remember when u blew that goat...


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Dec 6 2007, 12:55 AM~9385317
> *Didn't someone on here order a box lunch...
> (Pic MArk sent out to the club last year)
> 
> ...


Good times... remember when u blew that goat...


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

thats if u come and win.. and i got some money . not a ton but i can pay your way if you win.... pepsi pays the bills.lol


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 5 2007, 11:02 PM~9385374
> *thats if u come and win.. and i got some money . not a ton but i can pay your way if you win.... pepsi pays the bills.lol
> *


WTF YOU SAID YOUR PAYING MY WAY UP THERE SEND ME MY MONEY


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

if u come and win bitch...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 5 2007, 11:05 PM~9385406
> *if u come and win bitch...
> *


STUPID FUCK YOU DIDNT SAY THAT THATS A DIFFERENT BET YOU CUM DRUNK FOOL SEND ME MY FUCKEN MONEY


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 08:58 PM~9384725
> *Jay your safe.... you aint my type... cause your not my brother:biggrin:
> *


sick ****


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 5 2007, 11:05 PM~9385406
> *if u come and win bitch...
> *


MAN HOW OLD ARE YOU U FUCKEN RETARD


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 5 2007, 10:05 PM~9385406
> *if u come and win bitch...
> *


stupid hick you dont have a car ,remember :loco:


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

so you like cum. it come. u like cum.. ld class. i bet u did not make it out of high school


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 11:08 PM~9385440
> *stupid hick you dont have a car member :loco:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NO HE IS GONNA ASK HIS LOVER PAT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 5 2007, 11:08 PM~9385441
> *so you like cum. it come. u like cum.. ld class. i bet u did not make it out of high school
> *


DUH DUH DUH NO STUPID I DIDNT BUT FROM THE LOOKS OF IT I MADE MORE SENSE THEN YOU DID CHUMP


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

im going 2 myspace 2 talk 2 some girls


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 5 2007, 10:05 PM~9385406
> *if u come and win bitch...
> *


WHAT CAR DO YOU EVEN HAVE YOU BITCH ASS LAME


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 5 2007, 10:08 PM~9385441
> *so you know i  like cum. it comes from my brother straight to my mouth. i like cum.. in my  ass. i  did not make it out of high school because i got my sister pregnant
> *


stupid inbred ****


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 5 2007, 11:10 PM~9385454
> *im going 2 myspace 2 talk 2 some girls
> *


YOUR A *** YOU ONLY TALK TO CHICKS WITH DICKS YOU FUCKEN ****


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 5 2007, 10:02 PM~9385374
> *thats if u come and win.. and i got some money . not a ton but i can pay your way if you win.... pepsi pays the bills.lol
> *


broke back inbred your name should be bloody ass, because you and ROMA be gerbal jousting each other


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

why will u not talk shit 2 pat. ok i will 4 u .. he is gay a bitch and his 64 sucks it only hit like 98


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 6 2007, 01:07 AM~9385426
> *sick ****
> *


Good try...Im done...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 5 2007, 11:13 PM~9385493
> *why will u not talk shit 2 pat.  ok i will 4 u .. he is gay a bitch and his 64 sucks it only hit like 98
> *


WTF YOU SAY FOOL YOUR A DUMB ASS


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 5 2007, 10:10 PM~9385454
> *im going 2 myspace 2 talk 2 some guys
> *


sick little mid west ****


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 11:14 PM~9385508
> *sick little mid west ****
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

do you have a green card


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 10:13 PM~9385485
> *broke back inbred your name should be bloody ass, because you and ROMA be gerbal jousting each other
> *


right.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 10:14 PM~9385502
> *Good try...Im done...
> *


done with your mom or dad or sister or goat done with what stupid inbred


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 5 2007, 11:15 PM~9385515
> *do you have a green card
> *


DEE DEE DEE NO


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 5 2007, 10:15 PM~9385515
> *do you have a green card
> *


do you fuck any body else besides your own family dumb skeeter looking hick


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 6 2007, 01:16 AM~9385519
> *Mark your pretty cool and funny as FUCK... I love you...
> *



Thanks for the good words... your alrite too... I love you too?


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 10:19 PM~9385540
> *Thanks for the good words... your alrite too... I love you too?
> *


no , you dumb skeeter looking family reunion loveing gerbal jousting little bitch you dont got shit but the one on the tip of your dads dick that he be fuckin you withj stupid hick


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 10:19 PM~9385540
> *Thanks for the nut in my mouth... your alrite too... I love it when i get it in my ass?
> *


you a dumb **** hick


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 6 2007, 01:22 AM~9385556
> *Man you midwest guys are pretty cool... I mite move their... Mark can you suggest a place...?
> *


Yeah homie... Kentucky is nice and they got the best weed...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 10:24 PM~9385567
> *Yeah homie... Kentucky is nice and they got the best incest ,inbreeding in the world ask my brother bloody guts i mean bloody sunday...
> *


you dumb inbred chicken fuckers


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 10:22 PM~9385556
> *no , you dumb skeeter looking family reunion loveing gerbal jousting little bitch you dont got shit but the one on the tip of your dads dick that he be fuckin you withj stupid hick
> *


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 6 2007, 01:27 AM~9385580
> *Thnaks for the advice...
> *


No problem homie... :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 6 2007, 01:27 AM~9385580
> *Thanks for the advice...
> *


No problem homie... :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 10:24 PM~9385567
> *Yeah homie... Kentucky is nice and they got the best weed...
> *


a stupidhick your brother signed off why the truth came out, like your dads dick was in you stupid hick


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 10:27 PM~9385580
> *you dumb inbred chicken fuckers
> *


you need to take it easy to your going to hurt somebodys feelings :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 6 2007, 01:30 AM~9385611
> *a stupidhick your brother signed off why the truth came out, like your dads dick was in you stupid hick
> *


Your really starting to ruin this topic... you should be ashamed of yourself...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> No problem homie


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 10:32 PM~9385625
> *:uh:
> 
> Your really starting to ruin this topic... you should be ashamed of yourself...
> *


bitch hick shut the fuck up and go fuck your brother bloody guts


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Dec 5 2007, 10:15 PM~9385515
> *do you have a green card
> *


A BLOODY BITCH DO YOU HAVE A CAR ?????FUCK THE MIDWEST


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Dec 5 2007, 09:55 PM~9385317
> *Didn't someone on here order a box lunch...
> (Pic MArk sent out to the club last year)
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> > No problem homie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

GARCIA CUSTOMS :wave:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 5 2007, 10:35 PM~9385655
> *A BLOODY BITCH DO YOU HAVE A CAR ?????FUCK THE MIDWEST
> *


some of us (cold blooded ridaz) respect west but live in the mid-west so be cool on that homie :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 10:36 PM~9385667
> *now your just resorting to childish name calling and stereotyping... not cool...
> 
> my mom told me, to tell you, to call her... you gotta help me with her christmas present...Happy holidays
> *


you sick fuck i bet you let your mom and sister strap it on and let them clean your colon you hick shit


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 5 2007, 10:39 PM~9385692
> *some of us (cold blooded ridaz) respect west but live in the mid-west so be cool on that homie :biggrin:
> *


sorry about your luck


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 6 2007, 01:46 AM~9385743
> *you sick fuck i bet you let your mom and sister strap it on and let them clean your colon you hick shit
> *



you should start workin out it will help with the anger...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 10:48 PM~9385756
> *i should start workin out my jaw it will help me win at my family reunion...
> *


you stupid dads cum swallowing hick


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 10:47 PM~9385753
> *sorry about your luck
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

im out yall be cool


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 5 2007, 10:51 PM~9385785
> *im out yall be cool
> *


later home boy


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 5 2007, 10:39 PM~9385692
> *some of us (cold blooded ridaz) respect west but live in the mid-west so be cool on that homie :biggrin:
> *


THATS ON YOU HOMEBOY WE STAY WEST UP!!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

HEY WAS UP BIG MAC X!![IMG]


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Dec 5 2007, 09:39 PM~9385687
> *GARCIA CUSTOMS :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

hey midwack


























my godson say hi


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 5 2007, 09:58 PM~9385830
> *hey midwack
> 
> 
> ...


HEY WAS UP BIG MAC!!!!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 09:59 PM~9385836
> *HEY WAS UP BIG MAC!!!!
> *


orale grimus


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 5 2007, 09:59 PM~9385841
> *orale grimus
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 10:00 PM~9385847
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


whut up with your vato vegas boy


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 5 2007, 09:59 PM~9385841
> *orale grimus
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 5 2007, 10:01 PM~9385856
> *whut up with your vato vegas boy
> *


HE IS EATING SARCHICHA!!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 5 2007, 11:01 PM~9385856
> *whut up with your vato vegas boy
> *


what up mister x this alberts primo lil meme :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:  uffin: i hope


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 10:02 PM~9385866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: is that you before you shave your nalgas


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

wut up angel boy ,lil meme here talkin shit to these stupid hick fukers, i guess those bitch ass mid wet losers had to leave i heard mark rose and roma and bloody guts had a gerbal jousting competition at pink bitches house ,pink bitches sister was the one thats gonna hold the gerbal. :barf: :barf: :wow:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 10:03 PM~9385876
> *HE IS EATING SARCHICHA!!
> *


 :roflmao: de madera


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

ANGEL WAS UP U DOING BAD HOMEBOY!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 5 2007, 10:05 PM~9385895
> *:roflmao: de madera
> *


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 11:05 PM~9385894
> *wut up angel boy ,lil meme here talkin shit to these stupid hick fukers, i guess those bitch ass mid wet losers had to leave i heard mark rose and roma and bloody guts had a gerbal jousting competition at pink bitches house ,pink bitches sister was the one thats gonna hold the gerbal. :barf:  :barf:  :wow:
> *


FUCK THEM LAME ASS FOOLS


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 5 2007, 10:10 PM~9385937
> *FUCK THEM LAME ASS FOOLS
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

FUCK THE MIDWEST

http://youtube.com/watch?v=xz0Iocq6eZU


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE EVERYBODY ELSE HAS CURFEWS.....  :dunno:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 5 2007, 11:22 PM~9386020
> *LOOKS LIKE EVERYBODY ELSE HAS CURFEWS.....  :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

FUCK THE MIDWEST


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 5 2007, 10:27 PM~9386040
> *FUCK THEM!!</span>*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 5 2007, 11:16 PM~9385982
> *FUCK THE MIDWEST
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=xz0Iocq6eZU
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 5 2007, 10:33 PM~9386065
> *
> *


FUCK THE MID WEST!!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 11:35 PM~9386074
> *CK THE MIDWEST*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 11:35 PM~9386074
> *<span style='color:red'>NAH HOMIE FUCK THE MIDWEST*


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 11:35 PM~9386074
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>FUCK THE MIDWEST*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 11:37 PM~9386091
> *FU<span style=\'color:blue\'>FUCK THE MID WEST*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 5 2007, 10:37 PM~9386093
> *FUCK THE MIDWEST!!</span>*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 11:38 PM~9386095
> *FUCK THE MIDWEST*


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 5 2007, 11:37 PM~9386093
> *NO.NO.NO. FUCK THE MIDWEST :nono:*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 11:39 PM~9386110
> *NAH FUCK PINKY IN THE MIDWEST*


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 11:39 PM~9386110
> *NO.NO.NO. FUCK THE MIDWEST :nono:
> *


NO.NO.NO. :nono: FUCK THE MIDWEST,AND MARK ROSE :werd:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 5 2007, 10:40 PM~9386119
> *THE MID WEST FUCK THEM!!</span>*


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> ]
> NAH. FUCK SUBURBAN SWINGIN AND THE MID WEST


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 11:41 PM~9386122
> *NO.NO.NO. :nono: FUCK THE MIDWEST,AND MARK ROSE :werd:
> *


NAH NAH FUCK ALL THE MID WEST


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

On the real we got luv for the WEST COAST...


I grew up on NWA... :thumbsup: 

Love LOW LOWs... and still wear chucks...

Thanks Cali :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 5 2007, 10:42 PM~9386131
> *ALL OF THEM FUCK THEM!!</span>*


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 5 2007, 11:39 PM~9386109
> *FUCK THE MID WEST AND ALL THOSE HICK INBREDS*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 11:44 PM~9386141
> *<span style='colorurple'>EVERYONE OF THEM FUCK ALL MIDWEST*


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

We just clownin and ya'll take it way too serious...

Like I said we got love for the west coast...


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

THATS RIGHT BOWDOWN BITCH FUCK THE MIDWEST


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 11:44 PM~9386139
> *On the real we got luv for ARE BROTHERS AND SISTERS AND MOTHERS AND UNCLES AND COUSINS
> I grew up on MY DADS COCK.. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


YOU A SICK BITCH FUCK THE MID WEST HICK BOY COCK SUCKERS


----------



## zeus (Sep 10, 2007)

FUCK THE MIDWEST???? LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!

NAW... MUTHA FUCK YOU!!!!

YALL FUNNY!!!!

THE COUNTRY WAS BUILT FROM EAST TO WEST YOU DUMB FUCKS!!! 
WE CAME BEFORE THE GOLD RUSH WAS EVEN HEARD OF.

LOL

MIDWEST LOVE!!!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 11:46 PM~9386155
> *We just LITTLE BITCHES CAN  ya'll PUT IT IN MY ASS HARDER it way too serious...
> 
> Like I said we got love for the FAMILY LOVEING..
> *


FUCK YOU MID WEST BITCHES


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 5 2007, 10:47 PM~9386159
> *THATS RIGHT BOWDOWN BITCH FUCK THE MIDWEST
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zeus_@Dec 5 2007, 11:47 PM~9386163
> *FUCK THE MIDWEST???? LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> NAW... MUTHA FUCK YOU!!!!
> ...


FUCK THE MID WEST


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 6 2007, 02:47 AM~9386159
> *THATS RIGHT BOWDOWN BITCH FUCK THE MIDWEST
> *


If that makes you feel better cool...?

Like I said we respect all the west coast riders... this is only the internet... dont take shit so personal...


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

KEEP BOWING DOWN BITCH THIS WEST COAST


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zeus_@Dec 5 2007, 11:47 PM~9386163
> *FUCK THE MIDWEST???? LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> NAW... I FUCK MY MUTHA !!!!
> ...


SHUT THE FUCK UP MOMMAS COCK BOY


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 6 2007, 02:51 AM~9386190
> *KEEP BOWING DOWN BITCH THIS WEST COAST
> *



Man your gonna have a heart attack... calm dow homie...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 11:50 PM~9386181
> *If that makes you feel better cool...?
> 
> Like I said we respect all the west coast riders... this is only the internet... dont take shit so personal...
> *


BITCH ASS HICK SHIT LICKER GET OFF YOUR DADS DICK AND BOWW DOWN :worship: :worship: :buttkick:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 6 2007, 02:53 AM~9386201
> *BITCH ASS HICK SHIT LICKER GET OFF YOUR DADS DICK AND BOWW DOWN :worship:  :worship:  :buttkick:
> *


SO what price can you do on those wheels shipped?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 10:50 PM~9386181
> *If that makes you feel better cool...?
> 
> Like I said we respect all the west coast riders... this is only the internet... dont take shit so personal...
> *



I KNOW WERE YOUR COMING FROM HOMIE....BUT IT IS LA....WHAT CAN YOU SAY

WE LOVE LA.....


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 11:52 PM~9386196
> *Man your gonna have a heart attack... calm dow homie...
> *


YOU STUPID MOTHER FUCKER {AND I MEAN THAT LITTERALLY}SPELL CHECK BITCH


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 11:52 PM~9386196
> *Man your gonna have a heart attack... calm dow homie...
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 6 2007, 02:55 AM~9386217
> *
> I KNOW WERE YOUR COMING FROM HOMIE....BUT IT IS LA....WHAT CAN YOU SAY
> 
> ...


And we love the midwest...

Its all good homie...


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 6 2007, 02:55 AM~9386219
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


You got pics of your ride?


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 11:54 PM~9386213
> *SO what price can you do on those wheels shipped?
> *


CALL LATER THIS AINT ALBERT THIS IS LIL MEME, FUCK THE MID WEST, AND THANK YOU FOR SHOPPING AT MUNOZ WHEELS GOOD BY STUPID HICK


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 11:56 PM~9386221
> *And we love the midwest...
> 
> Its all good homie...
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :burn:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 6 2007, 02:57 AM~9386229
> *CALL LATER THIS AINT ALBERT THIS IS LIL MEME, FUCK THE MID WEST, AND THANK YOU FOR SHOPPING AT MUNOZ WHEELS GOOD BY STUPID HICK
> *


Oh werd...

thats cool... I'll just pm keef... :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 11:56 PM~9386221
> *And we love ARE BROTJHERS AND SISTERS IN THE midwest...
> 
> Its all good homie...
> *


YOU STUPID STOCK RIDEIN NO HOPPING HICKBRED


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 11:57 PM~9386228
> *You got pics of your ride?
> *


FUCK THE MIDWEST AND YES I DO


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 6 2007, 02:58 AM~9386239
> *FUCK THE MIDWEST AND YES I DO
> *


Post'em up wanna check it out...


----------



## zeus (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 6 2007, 12:52 AM~9386193
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP MOMMAS COCK BOY
> *



SHUT THE FUCK UP MOMMAS COCK BOY??? 

THAT MAKES NO FUCKING SENSE U DUMB FUCK!!! THATS WHAT I HATE ABOUT CALI ******... YALL AINT MEXICAN AND YALL AINT AMERICAN EITHER... YALL JUST SUM DUMB FUCKS!!!

IF MY MOM HAD I COCK I BET SHE WOULD HAVE A BIGGER DICK THAN YOU... LOL

LOL... 

PINCHE PENDEJO, CARA DE PITO, BOLA DE MIERDA.... MAMAMELA O TE CALLAS YA!!!

LOL!!!


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 6 2007, 02:58 AM~9386237
> *YOU STUPID STOCK RIDEIN NO HOPPING HICKBRED
> *


  

whats a hickbred?


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 11:58 PM~9386234
> *Oh werd...
> 
> thats cool... I'll just pm keef... :biggrin:
> *


SO FUCK THE MID WEST BITCH BOWW DOWN LIKE IF IT WAS YOUR MOM READY TO FUCK YOU WITJH THE FAMILY STRAPON AND HIS NAME IS KIETH YOU DUMB ASSINBRED HICK


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 11:59 PM~9386246
> *Post'em up wanna check it out...
> *


FOR WHAT YOU DONT EVEN GOT A FUCKIN CAR, LAST FUCKIN LAME WHO SAID POST PICS POSTED RIDES THAT WERENT HIS SO FUCK ALL MIDWEST


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 6 2007, 12:00 AM~9386254
> *
> 
> whats a hickbred?
> *


YOU DUMB BITCH, FUCK YOU HICKBREDS DONT UNDERSTAND SHIT


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 6 2007, 03:01 AM~9386257
> *SO FUCK THE MID WEST BITCH BOWW DOWN LIKE IF IT WAS YOUR MOM READY TO FUCK YOU WITJH THE FAMILY STRAPON AND HIS NAME IS KIETH YOU DUMB ASSINBRED HICK
> *


That made no sense...

i know his name is Keith... done business with him before and apparently I will be doing more...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 6 2007, 12:01 AM~9386263
> *THATS RIGHT HIS ONLY RIDE IS ON HIS DADS DICK OR MOMS STRAP ON*


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zeus_@Dec 5 2007, 11:00 PM~9386253
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP MOMMAS COCK BOY???
> 
> THAT MAKES NO FUCKING SENSE U DUMB FUCK!!! THATS WHAT I HATE ABOUT CALI ******...  YALL AINT MEXICAN AND YALL AINT AMERICAN EITHER... YALL JUST SUM DUMB FUCKS!!!
> ...


SO I'M NOT MEXICAN....IS THAT SUPPOSED TO MAKE SENSE.... :uh:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zeus_@Dec 6 2007, 12:00 AM~9386253
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP MOMMAS COCK BOY???
> 
> THAT MAKES NO FUCKING SENSE U DUMB FUCK!!! THATS WHAT I HATE ABOUT CALI ******...  YALL AINT MEXICAN AND YALL AINT AMERICAN EITHER... YALL JUST SUM DUMB FUCKS!!!
> ...


WTF HOMEBOY YOU GOTTA HOPPER IF NOT KICKROCKS AND FUCK THE MIDWEST


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 6 2007, 12:02 AM~9386268
> *That made no sense...
> 
> i know his name is Keith... done business with him before and apparently I will be doing more...
> *


BECAUSE YOU A STUPID HICK ITS OK HOOKED ON YOUR DADS DICK AND PREGNATING YOUR SISTER WILL DO THAT TO OFF SPRING LIKE YOU


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 6 2007, 03:01 AM~9386263
> *FOR WHAT YOU DONT EVEN GOT A FUCKIN CAR, LAST FUCKIN LAME WHO SAID POST PICS POSTED RIDES THAT WERENT HIS SO FUCK ALL MIDWEST
> *


Actually I got a 91 Fleetwood...

Just wanted to see how cali rides... I guess u got a cutty?


----------



## zeus (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 6 2007, 01:03 AM~9386276
> *SO I'M NOT MEXICAN....IS THAT SUPPOSED TO MAKE SENSE.... :uh:
> *



WERE YOU BORN IN MEXICO???

IF NOT... THAN UR NOT MEXICAN.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zeus_@Dec 5 2007, 11:05 PM~9386289
> *WERE YOU BORN IN MEXICO???
> 
> IF NOT... THAN UR NOT MEXICAN.
> *



SO THE BLOOD THA RUNS THRU MY VEINS ISN'T MEXICAN YOU DIPSHIT....WAS IT MY CHOICE TO BE BORN HERE.....NO IDIOTA....


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 6 2007, 03:05 AM~9386286
> *BECAUSE YOU A STUPID HICK ITS OK HOOKED ON YOUR DADS DICK AND PREGNATING YOUR SISTER WILL DO THAT TO OFF SPRING LIKE YOU
> *


Albert was pretty cool your kind of a dick... thats bad for business...

So are you the one that is scammin people outta money behind that screen name?


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zeus_@Dec 6 2007, 12:05 AM~9386289
> *WERE YOU BORN IN MEXICO???
> 
> IF NOT... THAN UR NOT MEXICAN.
> *


WTF THAT GOT TO DO WITH THIS TOPIC FUCKING LAME ASS FOOL


----------



## zeus (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 6 2007, 01:05 AM~9386284
> *WTF HOMEBOY YOU GOTTA  HOPPER IF NOT KICKROCKS AND FUCK THE MIDWEST
> *



FUCK THAT SHIT HOMIE... I DONT WASTE MY MONEY ON BUILDING HOPPERS...

I INVEST MY MONEY ON BIGGER THINGS

I JUST SAW THAT EVERYONE WAS TALKING SHIT SO I JOINED THE MUTHAFUCKEN CLUB!!!

MIDWEST LOVE


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 5 2007, 11:05 PM~9386284
> *WTF HOMEBOY YOU GOTTA  HOPPER IF NOT KICKROCKS AND FUCK THE MIDWEST</span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>I DON'T HAVE A HOPPER..... :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zeus_@Dec 6 2007, 12:00 AM~9386253
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP MOMMAS COCK BOY???
> 
> THAT MAKES NO FUCKING SENSE I'M A DUMB  FUCK!!! THATS WHAT I HATE ABOUT MID WEST ******...  YALL AINT MEXICAN AND YALL AINT AMERICAN EITHER... YALL JUST SUM DUMB FUCKS!!!
> ...


YOU A MID WEST MEXICAN STUPID INBRED AREN'T YOU STUPID ITS OK YOUR MOM HAS A STRAP ON THAT'S NOT A REAL DICK SHE FUCKS YOU WITH DUMB BITCH


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 6 2007, 12:07 AM~9386304
> *Albert was pretty cool your kind of a dick... thats bad for business...
> 
> So are you the one that is scammin people outta money behind that screen name?
> *


BITCH QUIT GETTING OFF THE TOPIC FUCK THE MIDWEST


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 6 2007, 12:05 AM~9386288
> *Actually I got a 91 Fleetwood...
> 
> Just wanted to see how cali rides... I guess u got a cutty?
> *


THERE YOU GO TALKIN ABOUT YOUR STOCK NO HOPPIN PIECE OF SHIT FUCK THE MID WEST INBREDS


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 6 2007, 03:10 AM~9386318
> *BITCH QUIT GETTING OFF THE TOPIC FUCK THE MIDWEST
> *



So you ARE the one scammin people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 You dirty homeboy...


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zeus_@Dec 6 2007, 12:09 AM~9386312
> *FUCK THAT SHIT HOMIE... I DONT WASTE MY MONEY ON BUILDING HOPPERS...
> 
> I INVEST MY MONEY ON BIGGER THINGS
> ...


WELL JOIN YOUR ASS THE FUCK UP OUTTA HERE THIS FOR HOPPERS KICKROCKS ROOKIE


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zeus_@Dec 6 2007, 12:05 AM~9386289
> *WERE YOU BORN IN MEXICO???
> 
> IF NOT... THAN UR NOT MEXICAN.
> *


SO WHO GIVES A FUCK BITCH QUIT CRYING AND GO FUCK YOUR MOTHER AND FUCK THE MID WEST


----------



## zeus (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 6 2007, 01:07 AM~9386302
> *
> SO THE BLOOD THA RUNS THRU MY VEINS ISN'T MEXICAN YOU DIPSHIT....WAS IT MY CHOICE TO BE BORN HERE.....NO IDIOTA....
> *



SHUT THE FUCK UP PENDEJO... IM MAKING A REASONABLE ARGUMENT U DUMB FUCK!!! MAYBE IF YOU WOULD'VE GRADUATED HIGH SCHOOL YOU WOULD KNOW WHAT THE FUCK IM TALKING ABOUT U DUMB FUCK!!!!

YOUR AN AMERICAN MEXICAN JUST LIKE ANY OTHER MUTHAFUCKER THATS MEXICAN AND BORN IN THE US.

YOU AINT HAD TO STRUGGLE LIKE OUR PARENTS DID WHEN THEY WERE IN MEXICO...

U IN THE U.S... LIVING THE GOOD LIFE...

DUMB FUCK!!!


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## zeus (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 6 2007, 01:12 AM~9386334
> *SO WHO GIVES A FUCK BITCH QUIT CRYING AND GO FUCK YOUR MOTHER AND FUCK THE MID WEST
> *



I RATHER FUCK UR MOTHER...

AND THEN MAYBE IL FUCK THE MIDWEST... 

LOL


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 6 2007, 03:12 AM~9386334
> *SO WHO GIVES A FUCK BITCH QUIT CRYING AND GO FUCK YOUR MOTHER AND FUCK THE MID WEST
> *



Your an embarASSment...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 6 2007, 12:07 AM~9386304
> *Albert was pretty cool your kind of a dick... thats bad for business...
> 
> So are you the one that is scammin people outta money behind that screen name?
> *


NO DUMB BITCH ITS NOT GOOD TO SCAM THE STUPID LIKE YOURSELF SO DONT WORRY, AND FUCK THE MID WEST


----------



## zeus (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 6 2007, 01:09 AM~9386314
> *YOU A MID WEST MEXICAN STUPID INBRED AREN'T YOU STUPID ITS OK YOUR MOM HAS A STRAP ON THAT'S NOT A REAL DICK SHE FUCKS YOU WITH DUMB BITCH
> *



WHATS WITH YOU AND INCEST???

I DONT FUCK MY FAMILY...

BUT WHAT EVER YOU DO IS UR BUSSINESS, U AINT GOTTA TELL EVERYONE ON LAY IT LOW UR FAGGET FANTASYS


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 6 2007, 12:11 AM~9386326
> *So you ARE the one scammin people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You dirty homeboy...
> *


YOU A DIRTY INCEST LOVER,AND FUCK THE MID WEST ,HICKBRED


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zeus_@Dec 5 2007, 11:12 PM~9386335
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP PENDEJO... IM MAKING A REASONABLE ARGUMENT U DUMB FUCK!!!  MAYBE IF YOU WOULD'VE GRADUATED HIGH SCHOOL YOU WOULD KNOW WHAT THE FUCK IM TALKING ABOUT U DUMB FUCK!!!!
> 
> YOUR AN AMERICAN MEXICAN JUST LIKE ANY OTHER MUTHAFUCKER THATS MEXICAN AND BORN IN THE US.
> ...


HOW IS A REASONABLE ARGUMENT TELLING ME I'M NOT MEXICAN...YOUR REALLY BELEIVEING YOURSELF TO WOW HOMEBOY MUST SUCK TO BE YOU....

YEAH MY PARENTS DID STRUGGLE AND NOW I STRUGGLE FOR THEM YOU DON'T KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT ME YOU FUKIN FAKE.....

OH YEAH I'M LIVING THE GOOD LIFE THE HARBOR CALI GOOD LIFE...SUCKA


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 6 2007, 03:16 AM~9386362
> *YOU A DIRTY INCEST LOVER,AND FUCK THE MID WEST ,HICKBRED
> *


Whats a Hickbred?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 5 2007, 11:15 PM~9386358
> *A 79REGAL IS THAT REALLY A PIC OF THAT LAME ASS FOOL</span>
> *





<span style=\'color:blue\'>YEA...LOOKS LIKE THE LIL PRETTY BOY BITCHES I FUCKED UP IN HIGH SCHOOL


----------



## zeus (Sep 10, 2007)

ALL OF YALL ARE FUNNY


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zeus_@Dec 6 2007, 12:12 AM~9386335
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP PENDEJO... IM MAKING A REASONABLE ARGUMENT U DUMB FUCK!!!  MAYBE IF YOU WOULD'VE GRADUATED HIGH SCHOOL YOU WOULD KNOW WHAT THE FUCK IM TALKING ABOUT U DUMB FUCK!!!!
> 
> YOUR AN AMERICAN MEXICAN JUST LIKE ANY OTHER MUTHAFUCKER THATS MEXICAN AND BORN IN THE US.
> ...


SO YOU ARE BORN HERE TO SHUT THE FUCK UP AND STOP FUCKING YOUR PARENTS LIKE YOPU SAID THEY HAD TO STRUGGLE,NOW THEY HAVE TO STRUGGLE WHILE BEING FUCKED BY YOU ,FUCK YOU AND THE MID WEST STUPID WANNABE GRADUATE.WE ALL KNOW INBREDS ARE TO STUPID TO PASS KINDER


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zeus_@Dec 5 2007, 11:16 PM~9386363
> *THATS A NICE PICTURE RIGHT?
> 
> LOL!!!!
> *


NAW MORE LIKE A LIL PUNK WHO THINKS IT'S COOL TO TALK DOWN ON OTHER RAZA...


----------



## zeus (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 6 2007, 01:19 AM~9386381
> *SO YOU ARE BORN HERE TO SHUT THE FUCK UP AND STOP FUCKING YOUR PARENTS LIKE YOPU SAID THEY HAD TO STRUGGLE,NOW THEY HAVE TO STRUGGLE WHILE BEING FUCKED BY YOU ,FUCK YOU AND THE MID WEST STUPID WANNABE GRADUATE.WE ALL KNOW INBREDS ARE TO STUPID TO PASS KINDER
> *



YALL FUNNY AS HELL...

LOL

I DONT EVEN KNOW YALL AND I GOT YALL ALL PIST AND SHIT!!

LOL

YALL FUNNY!!!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zeus_@Dec 6 2007, 12:14 AM~9386357
> *WHATS WITH INCEST??? I LOVE IT
> 
> I  FUCK MY FAMILY...
> ...


TELL YOUR MOM TO PUT IT IN YOUR MOUTH SO YOU CAN SHUT THE FUCK UP NO CAR HAVEIN TWEEKER FROM,FUCK THE MID WEST


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

WESTCOAST LOLOz


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 6 2007, 12:17 AM~9386376
> *YEA...LOOKS LIKE THE LIL PRETTY BOY BITCHES I FUCKED UP IN HIGH SCHOOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  YEP


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zeus_@Dec 6 2007, 12:20 AM~9386390
> *YALL FUNNY AS HELL...
> 
> LOL
> ...


BITCH PLEASE YOU AIN'T GETTING ME MAD BITCH YOU THE ONE TRYING TO ACT SMART BUT YOU A LOSER ASS MID WEST TWEEKER WHO FUCKS THERE OWN FAMILY THATS WHY YOUR IN THE MID WEST , AND FUCK THE MID WEST


----------



## zeus (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 6 2007, 01:21 AM~9386395
> *TELL YOUR MOM TO PUT IT IN YOUR SO YOU CAN SHUT THE FUCK UP NO CAR HAVEIN TWEEKER FROM,FUCK THE MID WEST
> *



OUT OF EVERYONE... UR STILL THE ONLY ***** TALKING SHIT

LOL

U FUNNY HOMIE

I DIDNT KNOW I GOT TO YOU LIKE THAT?

LOL


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

FUNNY THING ZEUS IS I AINT EVEN MAD HOMIE....THIS IS ALL VERY ENTERTAINING BRO....THANKS FOR MAKING TIME GO BY WHILE LAUGHING AT YOU...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zeus_@Dec 5 2007, 11:25 PM~9386417
> *YEA HOMIE...
> 
> U ALL UP IN MY LIFE TRYING TO GET TO KNOW ME HOMIE.
> ...



Y YOU ALL BUTTHURT NOW HUH.....  :dunno:




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zeus (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 6 2007, 01:25 AM~9386414
> *FUNNY THING ZEUS IS I AINT EVEN MAD HOMIE....THIS IS ALL VERY ENTERTAINING BRO....THANKS FOR MAKING TIME GO BY WHILE LAUGHING AT YOU...
> *



NO PROBLEM HOMIE....

HOLLA AT ME WHEN YALL WANNA TALK SHIT AGAIN...

I LOVE DOING THIS SHIT.

MAKES ME LAUGH.

PEACE OUT!!!!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zeus_@Dec 5 2007, 11:26 PM~9386422
> *NO PROBLEM HOMIE....
> 
> HOLLA AT ME WHEN YALL WANNA TALK SHIT AGAIN...
> ...


SHIT I DO THIS ON THE REGULAR.....


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zeus_@Dec 6 2007, 12:24 AM~9386410
> *OUT OF EVERYONE... UR STILL THE ONLY ***** TALKING SHIT
> 
> LOL
> ...


NO YOU STUPID LOSERS LIKE YOURSELF DONT GET ME MAD BITCH YOU BARELY LOG ON AND YOU THINK YOUR STUPID HICK INBRED ASS GOT ME MAD BITCH PLEASE QUIT MAKEING YOURSELF FEEL GOOD BECAUSE YOU STILL A MID WEST TWEEKER BITCH,AND IF YOU DIDN'T KNOW ASK YOUR MOPM SHE TELL YOU' YES SON YOUR A LOSER


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zeus_@Dec 6 2007, 12:26 AM~9386422
> *NO PROBLEM HOMIE....
> 
> HOLLA AT ME WHEN YALL WANNA TALK SHIT AGAIN...
> ...


RUN BITCH RUN CAUSE YOU JUST GOT OWNED BY THE FUCK THE MID WEST


----------



## zeus (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 6 2007, 01:28 AM~9386426
> *SHIT I DO THIS ON THE REGULAR.....
> *



YALL FUNNY AZZ HELL...

EVERYONE ON THIS THING GETS ALL SENTIMENTAL WHEN PEOPLE START TALKING SHIT... BUT NOT YALL... YALL TOOK IT LIKE CHAMPS

IL BE ON THIS SHIT TOMMOROWW... I THINK IM THE ONLY MIDWEST ***** ON THIS MUTHA FUCKA!!!

LOL


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zeus_@Dec 5 2007, 11:30 PM~9386440
> *YALL FUNNY AZZ HELL...
> 
> EVERYONE ON THIS THING GETS ALL SENTIMENTAL WHEN PEOPLE START TALKING SHIT... BUT NOT YALL... YALL TOOK IT LIKE CHAMPS
> ...


SINCE THIS IS A LOWRIDING SITE....IN ORDER FOR ME TO RESPECT YOU PICS OF YOUR CAR HOMIE.....


----------



## zeus (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 6 2007, 01:28 AM~9386428
> *NO YOU STUPID LOSERS LIKE YOURSELF DONT GET ME MAD BITCH YOU BARELY LOG ON AND YOU THINK YOUR STUPID HICK INBRED ASS GOT ME MAD BITCH PLEASE QUIT MAKEING YOURSELF FEEL GOOD BECAUSE YOU STILL A MID WEST TWEEKER BITCH,AND IF YOU DIDN'T KNOW ASK YOUR MOPM SHE TELL YOU' YES SON YOUR A LOSER
> *



LOL...

FUNNY

GOODTIMES!!!

I DONT LOG ON CAUSE I GOT A LIFE!!!!

LOL

YALL GONNA BE HERE DOING THE SAME THING EVERYDAY FOR THE REST OF UR LIFES...

NOT ME HOMIE... I DO THIS FOR FUN

IMA DO SOMETHING BETTER WITH MY LIFE.


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 6 2007, 03:22 AM~9386397
> *WESTCOAST LOLOz
> 
> 
> ...



GANGSTA...


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

]THE MIDWEST AINT FUCKING WITH THE WESTCOAST 
FUCK THE MIDWEST


----------



## zeus (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 6 2007, 01:31 AM~9386447
> *SINCE THIS IS A LOWRIDING SITE....IN ORDER FOR ME TO RESPECT YOU PICS OF YOUR CAR HOMIE.....
> *



I DONT NEED UR RESPECT... I WASNT ASKING FOR UR RESPECT *****

I DONT EVEN KNOW YOU HOMIE.

I WAS JUST BORED SO LOGGED ON THIS MUTHAFUCKA


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zeus_@Dec 5 2007, 11:32 PM~9386450
> *LOL...
> 
> FUNNY
> ...


I AIN'T NO BUSTA HOMIE....I GOT PROOF ON THAT...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zeus_@Dec 5 2007, 11:34 PM~9386464
> *I DONT NEED UR RESPECT... I WASNT ASKING FOR UR RESPECT *****
> 
> I DONT EVEN KNOW YOU HOMIE.
> ...



DAMN SO DON'T EVEN HAVE A CAR HUH....THERE'S THIS LIL THING CALLED OFF TOPIC FOR FOOLS LIKE YOU...


----------



## zeus (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 6 2007, 01:34 AM~9386473
> *I AIN'T NO BUSTA HOMIE....I GOT PROOF ON THAT...
> *



THATS KOO HOMIE...

DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO.

IMA DO ME.


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zeus_@Dec 6 2007, 12:34 AM~9386464
> *I DONT NEED UR RESPECT... I WASNT ASKING FOR UR RESPECT *****
> 
> I DONT EVEN KNOW YOU HOMIE.
> ...


YOU JUST TALKED All that shit about what a 100 mexican you are and you talk like your black!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zeus_@Dec 5 2007, 11:36 PM~9386480
> *THATS KOO HOMIE...
> 
> DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO.
> ...


90G A YEAR AIN'T NO BUSTA BRO....BUT I DON'T KNOCK ON NOBODIES HUSTLE SO DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO...


----------



## zeus (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 6 2007, 01:35 AM~9386479
> *DAMN SO DON'T EVEN HAVE A CAR HUH....THERE'S THIS LIL THING CALLED OFF TOPIC FOR FOOLS LIKE YOU...
> *



THERES THING CALLED... ITS THE FUCKING INTERNET AND I CAN DO WHAT EVER THE FUCK I WANT!!!

FUCK A TOPIC.


----------



## zeus (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 6 2007, 01:36 AM~9386481
> *YOU JUST TALKED All that shit about what a 100 mexican you are and you talk like your black!
> *



HOMIE I GREW UP WITH MEXICANS, PUERTO RICANS, AND BLACK PEOPLE.

I AINT FUCKING RACIST!!!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zeus_@Dec 5 2007, 11:37 PM~9386486
> *THERES THING CALLED... ITS THE FUCKING INTERNET AND I CAN DO WHAT EVER THE FUCK I WANT!!!
> 
> FUCK A TOPIC.
> *


YOUR RIGHT...BUT FAKES LIKE YOU MAKE THIS SITE WORSE.....AND YOU COULD TALK ALL THAT SHIT BEHIND YOUR PC BUT WILL NEVER SEE ME EVEN IF I DON'T HOP....  

GOOD NIGHT LIL MAN.... :wave:


----------



## zeus (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 6 2007, 01:39 AM~9386496
> *YOUR RIGHT...BUT FAKES LIKE YOU MAKE THIS SITE WORSE.....AND YOU COULD TALK ALL THAT SHIT BEHIND YOUR PC BUT WILL NEVER SEE ME EVEN IF I DON'T HOP....
> 
> GOOD NIGHT LIL MAN....  :wave:
> *



THATS KOO DAWG... IM BORED... TALKING SHIT WAS THE ONLY THING TO DO.

PEACE OUT.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: 79regal, 2twin, ILLICITLOWS, zeus, Yogi, GreeneyedBandit_77, MARK ROSE, Ja1mz


THEY ALL EAST FROM CALI BUT GUESS WHAT ZEUS THEY HAVE CARS....YOU AIN'T EVEN WORTH BACKING UP....


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I'M OUT THIS BIOTCH...GOT TO WORK TOMORROW....  

THANKS FOR HELPING A MEXICAN PASS TIME.. :wave:


----------



## zeus (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 6 2007, 01:42 AM~9386505
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: 79regal, 2twin, ILLICITLOWS, zeus, Yogi, GreeneyedBandit_77, MARK ROSE, Ja1mz
> THEY ALL EAST FROM CALI BUT GUESS WHAT ZEUS THEY HAVE CARS....YOU AIN'T EVEN WORTH BACKING UP....
> *



THATS KOO... THEY CAN HAVE ALL THE CARS THEY WANT.

I AINT SAID SHIT ABOUT ANYONES CAR.

I WAS JUST TALKING SHIT CAUSE EVERYONE WAS TALKING SHIT ABOUT THE MIDWEST.


----------



## zeus (Sep 10, 2007)

FUNNY SHIT!!!!

LOL!!!!!
LMAO!!!

PEACE OUT!!!!!!


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zeus_@Dec 6 2007, 03:45 AM~9386517
> *FUNNY SHIT!!!!
> 
> LOL!!!!!
> ...



A homie the best revenge is success!!!!


Real speak


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 11:48 PM~9386532
> *A homie the best revenge is success!!!!
> Real speak
> *



YOUR LATE.... :dunno:


YOU LET HOMEBOY GET OWNED AND SHIT.....


----------



## zeus (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 6 2007, 01:48 AM~9386532
> *A homie the best revenge is success!!!!
> Real speak
> *



YEA, I KNOW DAWG.

I JUST HAD TO BACK UP THE MIDWEST


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 6 2007, 03:49 AM~9386540
> *YOUR LATE....  :dunno:
> YOU LET HOMEBOY GET OWNED AND SHIT.....
> *


I just live in the midwest I dont know that dude...

Some off topic cat wondered in to the real LAYITLOW... :biggrin:j/k


----------



## zeus (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 6 2007, 01:49 AM~9386540
> *YOUR LATE....  :dunno:
> YOU LET HOMEBOY GET OWNED AND SHIT.....
> *



I AINT GET OWNED.


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77 (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm just wonderin when did phoenix and texas became west coast? 
some of those cars n those pics aren't from cali oregon or washington!


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GreeneyedBandit_77_@Dec 6 2007, 03:50 AM~9386550
> *I'm just wonderin when did phoenix  and texas became west coast?
> some of those cars n those pics aren't  from cali oregon  or washington!
> *


OH WERD?

DAMN.... :0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE+Dec 5 2007, 11:50 PM~9386546-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JUST LIKE I'M NOT MEXICAN.... :uh:


----------



## zeus (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 6 2007, 01:51 AM~9386557
> *:biggrin:
> JUST LIKE I'M NOT MEXICAN.... :uh:
> *


WHAT EVER *****!!!

WHAT EVER HELPS U SLEEP AT NIGHT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GreeneyedBandit_77_@Dec 5 2007, 11:50 PM~9386550
> *I'm just wonderin when did phoenix  and texas became west coast?
> some of those cars n those pics aren't  from cali oregon  or washington!
> *


THAT'S WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU TAKE PICS OF SHOWS...IT AIN'T JUST GONNA BE CALI CARS....


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 6 2007, 03:53 AM~9386562
> *THAT'S WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU TAKE PICS OF SHOWS...IT AIN'T JUST GONNA BE CALI CARS....
> *


On some real shit we need to organize this shit... true I dont hop but I love the rides... some where in the middle on neutral ground?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zeus_@Dec 5 2007, 11:52 PM~9386560
> *WHAT EVER *****!!!
> 
> WHAT EVER HELPS U SLEEP AT NIGHT
> *


THANKS FOR YOUR CONSIDERATION.....I'M SURE I'LL GO TO SLEEP WITH A SMILE ON MY FACE....


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 11:54 PM~9386572
> *On some real shit we need to organize this shit... true I dont hop but I love the rides... some where in the middle on neutral ground?
> *



PROBLEM WITH THAT IS IT'S BOUND TO GET HEATED.....FOOLS SPENT ALL THAT TIME TALKING SHIT OR BUILDING THEIR RIDE TO JUST GET BEAT DOESN'T ALWAYS GO DOWN EASY....YOU EVER BEEN TO CRENSHAW IN LA


----------



## zeus (Sep 10, 2007)

PEACE OUT FOR REALZ IM OUT!!!!


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 6 2007, 03:56 AM~9386579
> *
> PROBLEM WITH THAT IS IT'S BOUND TO GET HEATED.....FOOLS SPENT ALL THAT TIME TALKING SHIT OR BUILDING THEIR RIDE TO JUST GET BEAT DOESN'T ALWAYS GO DOWN EASY....YOU EVER BEEN TO CRENSHAW IN LA
> *


Naw never been would love to see it...

Its kinda sad for the sport that its gotta be that way... :angry: 

We need to bring this shit together as a whole... all sides ride together...?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 5 2007, 11:58 PM~9386590
> *Naw never been would love to see it...
> 
> Its kinda sad for the sport that its gotta be that way... :angry:
> ...


THAT TYPE OF BROTHERHOOD WOULD BE NICE....BUT IT'S HARD TO COME BY... AND COMPETITION CAN REALLY CHANGE THINGS...CRENSHAW CAN REALLY GET HEATE SOMETIMES...



WELL I'M OUT I HAD MY FUN... :wave:


----------



## Ja1mz (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 6 2007, 01:42 AM~9386505
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: 79regal, 2twin, ILLICITLOWS, zeus, Yogi, GreeneyedBandit_77, MARK ROSE, Ja1mz
> THEY ALL EAST FROM CALI BUT GUESS WHAT ZEUS THEY HAVE CARS....YOU AIN'T EVEN WORTH BACKING UP....
> *


 TRUE TO THAT,ILL BACK THE WEST @ EAST BEFORE THIS STUPID FUCK :angry: ..............LOWRIDER 4 LIFE


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 6 2007, 04:00 AM~9386598
> *THAT TYPE OF BROTHERHOOD WOULD BE NICE....BUT IT'S HARD TO COME BY... AND COMPETITION CAN REALLY CHANGE THINGS...CRENSHAW CAN REALLY GET HEATE SOMETIMES...
> WELL I'M OUT I HAD MY FUN...  :wave:
> *



Werd...


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77 (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 6 2007, 02:56 AM~9386579
> *
> PROBLEM WITH THAT IS IT'S BOUND TO GET HEATED.....FOOLS SPENT ALL THAT TIME TALKING SHIT OR BUILDING THEIR RIDE TO JUST GET BEAT DOESN'T ALWAYS GO DOWN EASY....YOU EVER BEEN TO CRENSHAW IN LA
> *


I tell u what imma be in LA on the 1st of 01-08 :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GreeneyedBandit_77_@Dec 6 2007, 12:50 AM~9386550
> *I'm just wonderin when did phoenix  and texas became west coast?
> some of those cars n those pics aren't  from cali oregon  or washington!
> *


homeboy your trippin  SOUTHERN CALI, LAS VEGAS, AZ, AND BAJA CALI ARE THE WESTCOASTAND LOOK AGAIN THERE ALL WESTCOAST!


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

IM OUT FUCK THE MIDWEST


----------



## Ja1mz (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

wow alot of wasted pages i see...oh the west coast is typing in here thats why!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 6 2007, 02:14 AM~9386353
> *NO DUMB BITCH ITS NOT GOOD TO SCAM THE STUPID LIKE YOURSELF SO DONT WORRY, AND FUCK THE MID WEST
> *


Don't you sell wheels on here to the midwest?


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 5 2007, 07:48 PM~9384616
> *its been wierd since we found out you inbreds like gerbal jousting like ROMA and his family
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:around: :around: :around: :around: :biggrin:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 5 2007, 03:41 PM~9382183
> *  Someone should pull your visitors pass for that statement. It aint where you been homie its where your at MIDWEST    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I KEEP A L.A. STATE OF MIND HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

WESTUP BIG RATT.1


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Dec 6 2007, 11:45 AM~9388377
> *:biggrin: I KEEP A L.A. STATE OF MIND HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Dec 6 2007, 11:49 AM~9388412
> *WESTUP BIG RATT.1
> *


WHAT IT GONE DO DOGG... STILL JET LAG HOMIE


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Dec 6 2007, 09:50 AM~9388419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 & THATS THA BUSINESS---->I.N.G WIT IT........


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

WHAT UP BIG NENE1


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Dec 6 2007, 09:56 AM~9388464
> *WHAT UP BIG NENE1
> *


I'M OUT BIG HOMIE...WEST UP NENE1


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Dec 6 2007, 11:57 AM~9388477
> *I'M OUT BIG HOMIE...WEST UP NENE1
> *


THATS WHATS UP HOMIE....COLD BLOODED!!!!!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)




----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)




----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

this is what the west coast " big dogs" will look like when us little dogs, as u call us come for ya


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88LOW4LIFE_@Dec 6 2007, 12:21 PM~9388655
> *this is what the west coast " big dogs" will look like when us little dogs, as u call us come for ya
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

MIDWEST GONNA DO BIG THANGS :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Dec 6 2007, 11:36 AM~9388735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 6 2007, 05:19 AM~9387061
> *Don't you sell wheels on here to the midwest?
> *


yes homie that would be me albert the guy that was on the computer last night and ealy this morning was lil meme i still got love for all you riders homie i don't discrinate  :biggrin: ...what up mark rosy I see you and my primo put it down last night :biggrin: thats some funny ass shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 6 2007, 03:11 PM~9388983
> *yes homie that would be me albert the guy that was on the computer last night and ealy this morning was lil meme i still got love for all you riders homie i don't discrinate   :biggrin:  ...what up mark rosy I see you and my primo put it down last night :biggrin: thats some funny ass shit :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



You know how I do... Just ruffling feathers... :biggrin: 

You WESTCOAST dudes are cool with me... its all in fun...


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

OK back to the subject of UNITY in the MIDWEST...  

We need opinions MIDWEST...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 5 2007, 03:10 AM~9375067
> *there is no video of it unstuck I know man, stuck junk dont  count :0 guess your not planning on taking this to the new years pic nic, stuck cars get disqualified :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

SHIT YOU ALL ARE GETTING OFF TOPIC LOL IS IT TIME TO MOVE IT TO OFF TOPIC? CUS ALL OF YOU SOUND LIKE OFF TOPIC


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Dec 6 2007, 12:51 PM~9388433
> *WHAT IT GONE DO DOGG... STILL JET LAG HOMIE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HE STILL ON WEST COAST TIME.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 5 2007, 04:28 AM~9376129
> *FUCK THE WEST
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Damn dissing your self.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GreeneyedBandit_77+Dec 6 2007, 12:02 AM~9386608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IT WAS FUN.....I OWNED SOME LIL PUNK ..... :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

God damn 50 + pages in one day,most of them about gay shit.Look on the real lets make this happen westcoast homies.Lets pic a show thats kinda halfway , because we all know that we will travel farther then you guys.How about something in AZ?Just a thought.And we can set rules just like the ones they have for the BIG M's picnic on the first.If not let this topic die it's getting stupid.


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Dec 6 2007, 12:36 PM~9388304
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

[quote=SuburbanSwingin, WHAT.S UP MY BOY :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

How about something in Tx?Or what someone said the middle of the US is Ks..


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Dec 6 2007, 07:25 PM~9391963
> *How about something in Tx?Or what someone said the middle of the US is Ks..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Dec 6 2007, 09:25 PM~9391963
> *How about something in Tx?Or what someone said the middle of the US is Ks..
> *


yes that was me


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

Sup F.F.L.A?

Man this is dead now... I guess it did get a little outta hand... :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 6 2007, 07:42 PM~9392707
> *Sup F.F.L.A?
> 
> Man this is dead now... I guess it did get a little outta hand... :biggrin:
> *


yes mame but we made passed 100 :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 6 2007, 07:48 PM~9392749
> *yes mame but we made passed 100 :biggrin:
> *


in 3 days :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 6 2007, 10:48 PM~9392749
> *yes mame but we made passed 100 :biggrin:
> *


I think we set a L.I.L. record... :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 6 2007, 08:15 PM~9393011
> *I think we set a L.I.L. record... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 6 2007, 03:31 PM~9390576
> *:0  :0  :0 Damn dissing your self.
> *


NEVER THAT HOMIE YOU TOOK OUT THE WORD. WELL HOW BOUT JUST FUCK YOU.
AND DONT TELL ME WHAT CLUB YOUR FROM CUZZ I DONT GIVE A FUCK IM TALKING TO YOU! :0  :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 6 2007, 08:45 PM~9393327
> *NEVER THAT HOMIE YOU TOOK OUT THE WORD. WELL HOW BOUT JUST FUCK YOU.
> AND DONT TELL ME WHAT CLUB YOUR FROM CUZZ I DONT GIVE A FUCK IM TALKING TO YOU! :0    :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 6 2007, 11:02 PM~9393471
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


hello my big m members!!!


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Dec 6 2007, 08:07 PM~9393516
> *hello my big m members!!!
> *


WAS UP MEMBERS!!!! WITH AN S AT THE END B!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Dec 6 2007, 09:07 PM~9393516
> *hello my big m members!!!
> *


WHAT.S UP :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 6 2007, 09:08 PM~9393527
> *WAS UP MEMBERS!!!! WITH AN S AT THE END B!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHAT.S UP MY BOY :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 6 2007, 08:09 PM~9393536
> *WHAT.S UP MY BOY :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


HEY MY BOY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 6 2007, 09:10 PM~9393545
> *HEY MY BOY!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHAT.S UP WITH YOU


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 6 2007, 08:42 PM~9392707
> *Sup F.F.L.A?
> 
> Man this is dead now... I guess it did get a little outta hand... :biggrin:
> *


  its kind of sad to see that things got out of hand.i should be one of the ones talking mess i here but im not.When i went to the Mid West all they showed us was nothing but LOVEFrom AZ. to Michigan.Not to mention when this guy helped us out in STL. when we had a flat tire.So its kind of mess up the west is showimg thier bad side against the Mid West.And its cool that PINKY is trying to start something realy cool like that to show that they have cars too.So before we start talking mess to each other we should try to keep united and have fun.Cause i dont want to travel again to the Mid West and have to look over my shoulder everytime cause of some bullshit talk in the internet.MUCH RESPECT TO ALL LOWRIDER CLUBS KEEPING IT REAL FROM WEST COAST TO THE EAST COAST.DREAM TEAM IN A HOP NEAR YOU.


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 6 2007, 11:13 PM~9393576
> *
> its kind of sad to see that things got out of hand.i should be one of the ones talking mess i here but im not.When i went to the Mid West all they showed us was nothing but LOVEFrom AZ. to Michigan.Not to mention when this guy helped us out in STL. when we had a flat tire.So its kind of mess up the west is showimg thier bad side against the Mid West.And its cool that PINKY is trying to start something realy cool like that to show that they have cars too.So before we start talking mess to each other we should try to keep united and have fun.Cause i dont want to travel again to the Mid West and have to look over my shoulder everytime cause of some bullshit talk in the internet.MUCH RESPECT TO ALL LOWRIDER CLUBS KEEPING IT REAL FROM WEST COAST TO THE EAST COAST.DREAM TEAM IN A HOP NEAR YOU.
> *


i did 'nt no u new that much english big boy!!!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Dec 6 2007, 10:16 PM~9393603
> *i did 'nt no u new that much english big boy!!!
> *


MR. ROGERS NEIGHBOR HOOD. :biggrin: AND BARNY


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 6 2007, 11:17 PM~9393612
> *MR. ROGERS NEIGHBOR HOOD. :biggrin: AND BARNY
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 6 2007, 09:13 PM~9393576
> *
> its kind of sad to see that things got out of hand.i should be one of the ones talking mess i here but im not.When i went to the Mid West all they showed us was nothing but LOVEFrom AZ. to Michigan.Not to mention when this guy helped us out in STL. when we had a flat tire.So its kind of mess up the west is showimg thier bad side against the Mid West.And its cool that PINKY is trying to start something realy cool like that to show that they have cars too.So before we start talking mess to each other we should try to keep united and have fun.Cause i dont want to travel again to the Mid West and have to look over my shoulder everytime cause of some bullshit talk in the internet.MUCH RESPECT TO ALL LOWRIDER CLUBS KEEPING IT REAL FROM WEST COAST TO THE EAST COAST.DREAM TEAM IN A HOP NEAR YOU.
> *


MAN THIS SHIT IS FOR FUN IF THEY CANT TAKE A IT THEN THEY SHOULD NOT BE IN HIR THIS IS ALL BULL SHIT AND GAMES LOOK NENE NO ONE SHOULD GET BUT HURT THATS COOL THEY SHOW THE BIG M LOVE BUT MAN IT`S ALL FUN AND GAMES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 6 2007, 10:18 PM~9393626
> *MAN THIS SHIT IS FOR FUN IF THEY CANT TAKE A IT THEN THEY SHOULD NOT BE IN HIR THIS IS ALL BULL SHIT AND GAMES LOOK NENE NO ONE SHOULD GET BUT HURT THATS COOL THEY SHOW THE BIG M LOVE BUT MAN IT`S ALL FUN AND GAMES :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


WE ALL KNOW THAT ALOT OF BULLSHIT IS ALWAYS SAID IN HERE BUT THEIRS SOME PEOPLE THAT USE WORDS THAT GET OUT OF HAND.IM NOT CHOOSING SIDES FOR NO ONE,BUT SOMETIME WE GOT TO CHECK OUR SELFS AND TRY NOT TO GET OF OF HAND.


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 6 2007, 08:13 PM~9393576
> *
> its kind of sad to see that things got out of hand.i should be one of the ones talking mess i here but im not.When i went to the Mid West all they showed us was nothing but LOVEFrom AZ. to Michigan.Not to mention when this guy helped us out in STL. when we had a flat tire.So its kind of mess up the west is showimg thier bad side against the Mid West.And its cool that PINKY is trying to start something realy cool like that to show that they have cars too.So before we start talking mess to each other we should try to keep united and have fun.Cause i dont want to travel again to the Mid West and have to look over my shoulder everytime cause of some bullshit talk in the internet.MUCH RESPECT TO ALL LOWRIDER CLUBS KEEPING IT REAL FROM WEST COAST TO THE EAST COAST.DREAM TEAM IN A HOP NEAR YOU.
> *


WE'LL SAID,BIG BOY!!!! HEY BY ANY CHANCE DID YOU HAVE YOUR GIRL TYPE THIS, IT'S JUST TO WELL WRITTEN FOR YOU STANDARDS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 6 2007, 09:23 PM~9393659
> *WE ALL KNOW THAT ALOT OF BULLSHIT IS ALWAYS SAID IN HERE BUT THEIRS SOME PEOPLE THAT USE WORDS THAT GET OUT OF HAND.IM NOT CHOOSING SIDES FOR NO ONE,BUT SOMETIME WE GOT TO CHECK OUR SELFS AND TRY NOT TO GET OF OF HAND.
> *


THATS ALL GOOD NENE I DONT WONT TO GET IN THIS SHIT BECAUSE IT DOES NOT NEED TO GET BIGER YOU NO WHAT AM SAYING SO LETS LIVE THIS BULL SHIT OUT OF THIS OK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 6 2007, 09:25 PM~9393679
> *WE'LL SAID,BIG BOY!!!! HEY BY ANY CHANCE DID YOU HAVE YOUR GIRL TYPE THIS, IT'S JUST TO WELL WRITTEN FOR YOU STANDARDS!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 6 2007, 10:25 PM~9393679
> *WE'LL SAID,BIG BOY!!!! HEY BY ANY CHANCE DID YOU HAVE YOUR GIRL TYPE THIS, IT'S JUST TO WELL WRITTEN FOR YOU STANDARDS!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I GOING TO SCHOOL NOW, :biggrin: JUST TO LEARN HOW TO TYPE.


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 6 2007, 11:27 PM~9393706
> *I GOING TO SCHOOL NOW, :biggrin: JUST TO LEARN HOW TO TYPE.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

WHAT.S UP MY BOY MISTER X :wave: :wave:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 6 2007, 08:27 PM~9393706
> *I GOING TO SCHOOL NOW, :biggrin: JUST TO LEARN HOW TO TYPE.
> *


LAIR, I BET IT WAS PIGGY TYPING OR CHULA!!! AND WHAT SCHOOL "H.U." HIGH??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 6 2007, 11:30 PM~9393728
> *LAIR, I BET IT WAS  PIGGY TYPING OR CHULA!!! AND WHAT SCHOOL "H.U." HIGH??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


or was it mettse!!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 6 2007, 10:30 PM~9393728
> *LAIR, I BET IT WAS  PIGGY TYPING OR CHULA!!! AND WHAT SCHOOL "H.U." HIGH??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: ITS LIAR NOT LAIR. :twak:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 6 2007, 09:13 PM~9393576
> *
> its kind of sad to see that things got out of hand.i should be one of the ones talking mess i here but im not.When i went to the Mid West all they showed us was nothing but LOVEFrom AZ. to Michigan.Not to mention when this guy helped us out in STL. when we had a flat tire.So its kind of mess up the west is showimg thier bad side against the Mid West.And its cool that PINKY is trying to start something realy cool like that to show that they have cars too.So before we start talking mess to each other we should try to keep united and have fun.Cause i dont want to travel again to the Mid West and have to look over my shoulder everytime cause of some bullshit talk in the internet.MUCH RESPECT TO ALL LOWRIDER CLUBS KEEPING IT REAL FROM WEST COAST TO THE EAST COAST.DREAM TEAM IN A HOP NEAR YOU.
> *


MUCH respect for you by this comment :biggrin: and you guys coming here the first time is why i want to do this, I dont think you got ur moneys worth if you know what i mean!alot of us didnt even know you were coming, so i think it would be fun to get your heavy hitters, and our heavy hitters, set a date and place so everyones ready, and make a day or weekend of it, meet everyone in person, cook some food drink some drink and just have a good time, that's what i want!!!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Dec 6 2007, 10:33 PM~9393747
> *or was it mettse!!
> *


 :uh:ITS MITSY NOT METTSE LITLLE JAMES


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 6 2007, 08:33 PM~9393748
> *:uh:
> :uh: ITS LIAR NOT LAIR. :twak:
> *


OH SNAP YOU ARE LEARNING!!! B HE'S CORRECTING ME!!!!! :biggrin: 
BUT ARE YOU SURE IT'S NOT REVON TYPING FOR YOU ???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Dec 6 2007, 10:33 PM~9393747
> *or was it mettse!!
> *


 :uh:ITS MITSY NOT METTSE LITLLE JAMES


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 6 2007, 08:37 PM~9393763
> *:uh:ITS MITSY NOT METTSE LITLLE JAMES
> *


 :uh: ?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 6 2007, 10:34 PM~9393753
> *MUCH respect for you by this comment :biggrin: and you guys coming here the first time is why i want to do this, I dont think you got ur moneys worth if you know what i mean!alot of us didnt even know you were coming, so i think it would be fun to get your heavy hitters, and our heavy hitters, set a date and place so everyones ready, and make a day or weekend of it, meet everyone in person, cook some food drink some drink and just have a good time, that's what i want!!!
> *


HOPEFULLY EVERYTHING TURNS OUT THE WAY WE WANT IT ANT IT SHOULD HAPPEN.AND DONT FORGET THE STRIP CLUBS. :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 6 2007, 09:34 PM~9393753
> *MUCH respect for you by this comment :biggrin: and you guys coming here the first time is why i want to do this, I dont think you got ur moneys worth if you know what i mean!alot of us didnt even know you were coming, so i think it would be fun to get your heavy hitters, and our heavy hitters, set a date and place so everyones ready, and make a day or weekend of it, meet everyone in person, cook some food drink some drink and just have a good time, that's what i want!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 6 2007, 08:34 PM~9393753
> *MUCH respect for you by this comment :biggrin: and you guys coming here the first time is why i want to do this, I dont think you got ur moneys worth if you know what i mean!alot of us didnt even know you were coming, so i think it would be fun to get your heavy hitters, and our heavy hitters, set a date and place so everyones ready, and make a day or weekend of it, meet everyone in person, cook some food drink some drink and just have a good time, that's what i want!!!
> *


X2


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 6 2007, 10:36 PM~9393761
> *OH SNAP YOU ARE LEARNING!!! B HE'S CORRECTING ME!!!!! :biggrin:
> BUT ARE YOU SURE IT NOT REVON TYPING FOR YOU ???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DONT KNOW WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT. :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 6 2007, 08:41 PM~9393800
> *DONT KNOW WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 6 2007, 09:23 PM~9393659
> *WE ALL KNOW THAT ALOT OF BULLSHIT IS ALWAYS SAID IN HERE BUT THEIRS SOME PEOPLE THAT USE WORDS THAT GET OUT OF HAND.IM NOT CHOOSING SIDES FOR NO ONE,BUT SOMETIME WE GOT TO CHECK OUR SELFS AND TRY NOT TO GET OF OF HAND.
> *


you are absolutely right very well said :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 6 2007, 09:13 PM~9393576
> *
> its kind of sad to see that things got out of hand.i should be one of the ones talking mess i here but im not.When i went to the Mid West all they showed us was nothing but LOVEFrom AZ. to Michigan.Not to mention when this guy helped us out in STL. when we had a flat tire.So its kind of mess up the west is showimg thier bad side against the Mid West.And its cool that PINKY is trying to start something realy cool like that to show that they have cars too.So before we start talking mess to each other we should try to keep united and have fun.Cause i dont want to travel again to the Mid West and have to look over my shoulder everytime cause of some bullshit talk in the internet.MUCH RESPECT TO ALL LOWRIDER CLUBS KEEPING IT REAL FROM WEST COAST TO THE EAST COAST.DREAM TEAM IN A HOP NEAR YOU.
> *


you should of been a poet 
man i miss it out there but im come back in a big way keep eye cuz im come to break everyone off :biggrin: 
just kidding you guys keep doin what your do and just have fun like the bigg homie said


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 6 2007, 11:13 PM~9393576
> *
> its kind of sad to see that things got out of hand.i should be one of the ones talking mess i here but im not.When i went to the Mid West all they showed us was nothing but LOVEFrom AZ. to Michigan.Not to mention when this guy helped us out in STL. when we had a flat tire.So its kind of mess up the west is showimg thier bad side against the Mid West.And its cool that PINKY is trying to start something realy cool like that to show that they have cars too.So before we start talking mess to each other we should try to keep united and have fun.Cause i dont want to travel again to the Mid West and have to look over my shoulder everytime cause of some bullshit talk in the internet.MUCH RESPECT TO ALL LOWRIDER CLUBS KEEPING IT REAL FROM WEST COAST TO THE EAST COAST.DREAM TEAM IN A HOP NEAR YOU.
> *


bro everyone out here has nothing but respect for you guy's you kept it real and served everyone in site bro.you have no reason to look over your shoulder bro no mater where you guys go you will be taken care of cus you guys proved a point.


and the point is that theres no wheight station thats going to fine you or 5.0 to pull you over.cus you are legit no weght in the trunk so you all are welcomed bro.even the shit talkers,no having cars.they will be treated with respect cus thats how we do it out here in the MIDWEST. Just like you do it at your crib for new years homie.God Bless and everyone be safe


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 6 2007, 08:30 PM~9393726
> *WHAT.S UP MY BOY MISTER X :wave:  :wave:
> *


que onda perro


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 6 2007, 11:23 PM~9393659
> *WE ALL KNOW THAT ALOT OF BULLSHIT IS ALWAYS SAID IN HERE BUT THEIRS SOME PEOPLE THAT USE WORDS THAT GET OUT OF HAND.IM NOT CHOOSING SIDES FOR NO ONE,BUT SOMETIME WE GOT TO CHECK OUR SELFS AND TRY NOT TO GET OF OF HAND.
> *


  yea that true i have been there.when what I said got all twisted


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 6 2007, 11:25 PM~9393679
> *WE'LL SAID,BIG BOY!!!! HEY BY ANY CHANCE DID YOU HAVE YOUR GIRL TYPE THIS, IT'S JUST TO WELL WRITTEN FOR YOU STANDARDS!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: no pos he said Mr. Roggers and my teacher Barney
I LOVE YOU YOU LOVE ME..... :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 6 2007, 10:06 PM~9394041
> *que onda perro
> *


you no uffin: uffin: like we always do :wave: :wave:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 6 2007, 09:10 PM~9394078
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: no pos he said Mr. Roggers and my teacher Barney
> I LOVE YOU YOU LOVE ME..... :biggrin:
> *


NIM ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY THAT BIG BOY'S THE ONE INSIDE THE PURPLE SUIT??? :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 6 2007, 09:11 PM~9394090
> *you no  uffin:  uffin: like we always do  :wave:  :wave:
> *


I SMELL SWISHER!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 7 2007, 12:13 AM~9394108
> *I SMELL SWISHER!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


all day!!!


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Dec 6 2007, 09:14 PM~9394119
> *all day!!!
> *


THERE AIN'T NEVER ONE TO MANY HUH?? B AND BIG RAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 7 2007, 12:15 AM~9394130
> *THERE AIN'T NEVER ONE TO MANY HUH?? B AND BIG RAY!!! :biggrin:
> *


u this man!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 6 2007, 11:34 PM~9393753
> *MUCH respect for you by this comment :biggrin: and you guys coming here the first time is why i want to do this, I dont think you got ur moneys worth if you know what i mean!alot of us didnt even know you were coming, so i think it would be fun to get your heavy hitters, and our heavy hitters, set a date and place so everyones ready, and make a day or weekend of it, meet everyone in person, cook some food drink some drink and just have a good time, that's what i want!!!
> *


IF THATS THE CASE LET ME KNOW.WE COULD DO THIS IN THE CHI AND I CAN COOK A 100 POUND PIG.AND IT WILL BE MY PLEASURE.OR SOME WHERE IN THE MIDDLE BUT I NEED TO GET THERE AT LEAST 7 HOURS BEFORE AND THEY HAVE TO BUY THE PIG(THEY=WHERE EVER WE HAVE THE MEET) AND i WILL BE MORE THEN HAPPY TO COOK IT :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Dec 6 2007, 09:16 PM~9394138
> *u this man!!!
> *


AH B THAT'S ONE TO MANY ALREADY!!! WHAT MAN I'M I??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 7 2007, 12:12 AM~9394100
> *NIM ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY THAT BIG BOY'S THE ONE INSIDE THE PURPLE SUIT??? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 6 2007, 10:13 PM~9394108
> *I SMELL SWISHER!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


THAT YOU DO MY BOY uffin: uffin: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 6 2007, 10:15 PM~9394130
> *THERE AIN'T NEVER ONE TO MANY HUH?? B AND BIG RAY!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: uffin: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 6 2007, 09:17 PM~9394146
> *IF THATS THE CASE LET ME KNOW.WE COULD DO THIS IN THE CHI AND I CAN COOK A 100 POUND PIG.AND IT WILL BE MY PLEASURE.OR SOME WHERE IN THE MIDDLE BUT I NEED TO GET THERE AT LEAST 7 HOURS BEFORE AND THEY HAVE TO BUY THE PIG(THEY=WHERE EVER WE HAVE THE MEET) AND i WILL BE MORE THEN HAPPY TO COOK IT :biggrin:
> *


AND HELP IN THE EATING ASWELL RIGHT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 6 2007, 10:17 PM~9394151
> *AH B THAT'S ONE TO MANY ALREADY!!! WHAT MAN I'M I??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 7 2007, 12:12 AM~9394100
> *NIM ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY THAT BIG BOY'S THE ONE INSIDE THE PURPLE SUIT??? :biggrin:
> *


OH DAMN THAT WAS CHUCKY CHEESE :0 MY BAD


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

WHAT HAPPEN WITH THEM BEARS TONIGHT???? :nosad:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 7 2007, 12:21 AM~9394189
> *AND HELP IN THE EATING ASWELL RIGHT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEA HOMIE SHIT THE COOK EAT FIRST :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 6 2007, 10:23 PM~9394201
> *WHAT HAPPEN WITH THEM BEARS TONIGHT???? :nosad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 6 2007, 09:23 PM~9394199
> *OH DAMN THAT WAS CHUCKY CHEESE :0 MY BAD
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 6 2007, 09:24 PM~9394212
> *HELL YEA HOMIE SHIT THE COOK EAT FIRST :biggrin:
> *


MAN I DO A LOT OF COOKING WHEN WE HAVE ARE MEETINGS AND I ALWAYS EAT LAST, THIS INCASE THE FOOD HITS HARD I COULD AVOID THE RUSH!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 7 2007, 12:23 AM~9394201
> *WHAT HAPPEN WITH THEM BEARS TONIGHT???? :nosad:
> *


VALEN VERGA I COULDN'T SEE THE GAME CUS MY WIFE'S GRAND MOTHER PASSED AWAY AT RIGHT AROUND THE TIME SO I HAD TO BE THERE FOR HER AND THE FAM.BUT IF THEY LOST THEN WE ALL KNOW THEY SUCK.NOTHING NEW.CHICSGO IS KNOWN FOR THE VIOLENCE NOT THE SPORTS


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 6 2007, 09:27 PM~9394253
> *VALEN VERGA I COULDN'T SEE THE GAME CUS MY WIFE'S GRAND MOTHER PASSED AWAY AT RIGHT AROUND THE TIME SO I HAD TO BE THERE FOR HER AND THE FAM.BUT IF THEY LOST THEN WE ALL KNOW THEY SUCK.NOTHING NEW.CHICSGO IS KNOWN FOR THE VIOLENCE NOT THE SPORTS
> *


SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THE LOST, BUT THE BEARS DIDN'T HAVE A GOOD NIGHT !! :biggrin: BUT ON A LIGHTER NOTE MY BOYS ARE 11-1 SOON TO BE 12-1!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 7 2007, 12:27 AM~9394252
> *MAN I DO A LOT OF COOKING WHEN WE HAVE ARE MEETINGS AND I ALWAYS EAT LAST, THIS INCASE THE FOOD HITS HARD I COULD AVOID THE RUSH!! :biggrin:
> *


YOU HAVE TO TASTE IT FIRST CARNAL. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 7 2007, 12:30 AM~9394275
> *SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THE LOST, BUT THE BEARS  DIDN'T HAVE A GOOD NIGHT !! :biggrin:  BUT ON A LIGHTER NOTE MY BOYS ARE 11-1 SOON TO BE 12-1!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 6 2007, 09:32 PM~9394301
> *YOU HAVE TO TASTE IT FIRST CARNAL. :biggrin:
> *


HELL NO!! IT'S A SURPRISE JUST LIKE THE OLD SCHOOL .25 CENT BAGGIES ON THE ICE CREAM TRUCKS, YOU GET WHAT YOU GET NO PEEKING IN IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

thats thanks giving :biggrin: 

















heres the pig :biggrin: 








here i am giving the pig the high









heres the pig in the box :biggrin: 











heres the pig out of the box :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 7 2007, 12:33 AM~9394318
> *HELL NO!! IT'S A SURPRISE JUST LIKE THE OLD SCHOOL .25 CENT BAGGIES ON THE ICE CREAM TRUCKS, YOU GET WHAT YOU GET NO PEEKING IN IT!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I MEMBER


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:angry: you guys are making me hungry. You know what time it is Nim.I don't have nothing bad to say about the Mid West,we had a great time when we were out there and I hope it always stay that way.


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 6 2007, 09:42 PM~9394381
> *thats thanks giving :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MAN! :thumbsup:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 6 2007, 09:44 PM~9394402
> *:angry: you guys are making me hungry.  You know what time it is Nim.I don't have nothing bad to say about the Mid West,we had a great time when we were out there and I hope it always stay that way.
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 7 2007, 12:44 AM~9394402
> *:angry: you guys are making me hungry.  You know what time it is Nim.I don't have nothing bad to say about the Mid West,we had a great time when we were out there and I hope it always stay that way.
> *


WELL I HAVE TO APOLOGISE CUS I WAS NOT THERE 100% FOR YOU GUY'S I WAS WONDERING WHEN YOU GUYS WERE COMEING IN AND THEN I LOST IT  BUT YOU KNOW WE ALL GOT YOU GUYS BACK HOMIE.BETTER COMUNICATION CARNAL :biggrin: IT WAS A BLAST WHEN YOU GUYS CAME OUT AND SERVED EVERYONE HOMIE YOU GUYS DID IT DREAM TEAM AND ALL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 7 2007, 12:49 AM~9394438
> *X2  :thumbsup:
> *


I THINK YOUR THE ONLY ONE THAT TALKED TO ME LOL EVERYONE ELS WAS BUSY TAKING PICS :biggrin: SON PAJAS.LETS DO THIS AGAIN HOMIE.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

DAMN BIG CHANGE OF PACE FROM LAST NIGHT..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

THAT'S WHAT I LOVE TO SEE.....THIS LIFESTYLE IS NOT AS BIG AS OTHER HOBBIES OR SUPPORTED LIKE OTHER HOBBIES ARE...IT'S US THE ACTUAL LOWRIDERS WHO NEED TO KEEP THIS GOING....YOU GUYS KNOW ANYTIME YOUR OUT IN THE HARBOR YOUR MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME AND KICK IT SHARE A BEER AND A STORY TOGETHER..... :biggrin: 



DAMN AND I HAD FUN OWNING THAT CAT LAST NIGHT.... :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 7 2007, 12:53 AM~9394457
> *DAMN BIG CHANGE OF PACE FROM LAST NIGHT..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> THAT'S WHAT I LOVE TO SEE.....THIS LIFESTYLE IS NOT AS BIG AS OTHER HOBBIES OR SUPPORTED LIKE OTHER HOBBIES ARE...IT'S US THE ACTUAL LOWRIDERS WHO NEED TO KEEP THIS GOING....YOU GUYS KNOW ANYTIME YOUR OUT IN THE HARBOR YOUR MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME AND KICK IT SHARE A BEER AND A STORY TOGETHER..... :biggrin:
> ...


OH DAMN THE HARBOR I LOVE THAT PLACE HOMIE WHERE THEY WILL ASK YOU WICH ONE YOU WANT AND THEN MACHETE PA QUE TE QUERO LOL PUT IN THE POT AND SERVED LIKE NO OTHER.DAMN I AM LICKING MY DEDOS(FINGUERS) :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 6 2007, 09:53 PM~9394456
> *I THINK YOUR THE ONLY ONE THAT TALKED TO ME LOL EVERYONE ELS WAS BUSY TAKING PICS  :biggrin:  SON PAJAS.LETS DO THIS AGAIN HOMIE.
> *


SHIT I WAS THE EMBASSADOR OF THE TRIP I TALKED TO EVERYONE OUT THERE FROM ALL TYPES OF CLUBS THAT'S WHAT IT'S ABOUT, WHEN YOU TRAVEL YOU MEET NEW FRIENDS AND SOME OF THEM TURN OUT TO BE LONG TIME FRIENDS, AND THAT'S WHERE IT ALL COUNTS!!


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

GOOD NIGHT HOMIES!! I'M OUT!! GOT TO GO WORK EARLY TOMMORROW!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: RIIIIGGHHTT!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 7 2007, 12:56 AM~9394481
> *SHIT I WAS THE  EMBASSADOR OF THE TRIP I TALKED TO EVERYONE OUT THERE FROM ALL TYPES OF CLUBS THAT'S WHAT IT'S ABOUT, WHEN YOU TRAVEL YOU MEET NEW FRIENDS AND SOME OF THEM TURN OUT TO BE LONG TIME FRIENDS, AND THAT'S WHERE IT ALL COUNTS!!
> *


AND THAT FOR LIFE


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 7 2007, 12:58 AM~9394489
> *GOOD NIGHT HOMIES!! I'M OUT!! GOT TO GO WORK EARLY TOMMORROW!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  RIIIIGGHHTT!!!
> *


I HEAR YOU BRO.I WOULD DO THE SAME BUT I CAN'T CUS OF THE SITUATION.BUT YOU LUCKY THAT THEY LET YOU OUT TO WORK HOMIE AT LEAST YOU AIN'T STUCK AT HOME BRO BE SAFE AND KEEP MY WIFE'S FAM IN PRAYER HOMIE.GOD BLESS


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 6 2007, 09:56 PM~9394480
> *OH DAMN THE HARBOR I LOVE THAT PLACE HOMIE WHERE THEY WILL ASK YOU WICH ONE YOU WANT AND THEN MACHETE PA QUE TE QUERO LOL PUT IN THE POT AND SERVED LIKE NO OTHER.DAMN I AM LICKING MY DEDOS(FINGUERS) :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL..YEAH I KNOW EXACTLY WHAT YOU MEAN BRO..... :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 6 2007, 10:01 PM~9394513
> *I HEAR YOU BRO.I WOULD DO THE SAME BUT I CAN'T CUS OF THE SITUATION.BUT YOU LUCKY THAT THEY LET YOU OUT TO WORK HOMIE AT LEAST YOU AIN'T STUCK AT HOME BRO BE SAFE AND KEEP MY WIFE'S FAM IN PRAYER HOMIE.GOD BLESS
> *


DOGG WHY DO YOU THINK I'M LAUGHING, SHIT I GOT NOTHING TO DO ALL ****EN DAY!! I WISH I HAD A JOB JUST TO GET OUT BUT DON'T TRIPP, :biggrin: PRAYERS AND BEST WISHES TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY !!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 6 2007, 11:53 PM~9394457
> *DAMN BIG CHANGE OF PACE FROM LAST NIGHT..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> THAT'S WHAT I LOVE TO SEE.....THIS LIFESTYLE IS NOT AS BIG AS OTHER HOBBIES OR SUPPORTED LIKE OTHER HOBBIES ARE...IT'S US THE ACTUAL LOWRIDERS WHO NEED TO KEEP THIS GOING....YOU GUYS KNOW ANYTIME YOUR OUT IN THE HARBOR YOUR MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME AND KICK IT SHARE A BEER AND A STORY TOGETHER..... :biggrin:
> ...


And that's the way its suppost to be,We already have enough problems with the cops not letting us do what we love to do and that's lowride.


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 6 2007, 09:25 PM~9394218
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fuck you ray


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 6 2007, 11:07 PM~9394567
> *fuck you ray
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

man seems like back to being bored


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm out,can't stop watching THE FIRST 48.LOL.PEACE


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 6 2007, 11:07 PM~9394567
> *fuck you ray
> *


YA FUCK YOU MY BOY MAN FUCK THIS TOPIC AM OUT AND NEVER TO COME BACK ON THIS TOPIC :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 7 2007, 01:03 AM~9394533
> *LOL..YEAH I KNOW EXACTLY WHAT YOU MEAN BRO..... :biggrin:
> *


MAN THATS THE BEST .THEY SAY ESTE AND PICK IT UP AND THE FUCKER FALLS AND TRYS TO GET AWAY?LOL I SAY SI ESE CABRON FRESH MAN YOU TEASING ME NOW


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 6 2007, 10:14 PM~9394643
> *YA FUCK YOU MY BOY MAN FUCK THIS TOPIC AM OUT AND NEVER TO COME BACK ON THIS TOPIC :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 :guns:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 6 2007, 11:12 PM~9394621
> *I'm out,can't stop watching THE FIRST 48.LOL.PEACE
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 7 2007, 01:04 AM~9394538
> *DOGG WHY DO YOU THINK I'M LAUGHING, SHIT I GOT NOTHING TO DO ALL ****EN DAY!! I WISH I HAD A JOB JUST TO GET OUT BUT DON'T TRIPP,  :biggrin: PRAYERS AND BEST WISHES TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY !!
> *


  GIVE ME YOUR AD IN PM AND i WILL SEND YOU A LEETER CARNAL I AM NOT GOOD FOR WORD BUT I PROMISE I WILL SEND ONE AS SOON AS I GET YOUR ADDY.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 6 2007, 10:15 PM~9394651
> *MAN THATS THE BEST .THEY SAY ESTE AND PICK IT UP AND THE FUCKER FALLS AND TRYS TO GET AWAY?LOL I SAY SI ESE CABRON FRESH MAN YOU TEASING ME NOW
> *


LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU WANT TO COME ON DOWN BRO.....SHIT MARISCOS AND BEER NOT MUCH BETTER....


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 7 2007, 01:05 AM~9394553
> *And that's the way its suppost to be,We already have enough problems with the cops not letting us do what we love to do and that's lowride.
> *


SIMON HOMIE AND YOU KNOW THEY ON THIS SHIT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 6 2007, 10:05 PM~9394553
> *And that's the way its suppost to be,We already have enough problems with the cops not letting us do what we love to do and that's lowride.
> *



CO-SIGN....


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 7 2007, 01:11 AM~9394605
> *man seems like back to being bored
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GO TO OFF TOPIC THEY WILL KEEP YOU BUSY :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 7 2007, 01:14 AM~9394643
> *YA FUCK YOU MY BOY MAN FUCK THIS TOPIC AM OUT AND NEVER TO COME BACK ON THIS TOPIC :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 7 2007, 01:15 AM~9394653
> *x2 :guns:
> *


  :biggrin: OFF TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 7 2007, 01:19 AM~9394694
> *LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU WANT TO COME ON DOWN BRO.....SHIT MARISCOS AND BEER NOT MUCH BETTER....
> *


 :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 6 2007, 10:14 PM~9394643
> *YA FUCK YOU MY BOY MAN FUCK THIS TOPIC AM OUT AND NEVER TO COME BACK ON THIS TOPIC :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



YEAH ME 2 MY BOYS FUCK THIS TOPIC IM NOT COMING BACK 2 THIS TOPIC NO MORE 2 MUCH POLITICS ON THIS PAGE PLUS I HAVE 2 GO WATCH MY BACK RIGHT NOW :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88LOW4LIFE_@Dec 6 2007, 01:21 PM~9388655
> *this is what the west coast " big dogs" will look like when us little dogs, as u call us come for ya
> 
> 
> ...


Weiner dogs will eat that pitbull up. I have two at home they're mean.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 7 2007, 11:08 PM~9395408
> *Weiner dogs will eat that pitbull up. I have two at home they're mean.
> *


thats not a pitt bull, looks more like a horse....... :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

ok i havent been on here in a few days and damn did this topic get fucked. well all i can say is yes the west coast is the original home of lowriding. west coast has alot and i a mean alot of the countries baddest cars. i got nothing but love for the real riders out there you boys got it on lock. but damn to say fuck the midwest, corn fed, ******* shit is a joke and i take offense to that. i am from DETROIT, president of the MAJESTICS DETROIT and 11 year owner of SHOW AND GO CUSTOMS, and believe me there aint shit out here where i am at ******* or farmers, just ask the DREAM TEAM. also ask anyone who has been out here from the west, they will tell you there is nothing but love out here for them. also there is so much talent out here from us SHOW AND GO, MAJESTICS IN DETROIT, CHICAGO MAJESTICS (my brother nim), K.C. MAJESTICS, HOLLYWOOD CUSTOMS, ;PITBULL, WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS, UCE BROTHERS, DOWN 4 LIFE K.C., ROB RNL, SHORTY, MATT, RONNIE, AND MANY MORE. everyone i listed on here has great, great talent and can build cars to the fullest. the midwest outlook at least for all these people we build complete lowriders from chrome, frame, belly, engine, interior, paint, trunk, cars that actually lay low, lock up, hit respectible numbers, win a trophy at the show and at the hop, and most importantly DRIVE HOME. we put our all into one car. anyway ONE LUV TO MY WESTCOAST HOMIES, AND MY MIDWEST BROTHERS, PEACE


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 6 2007, 09:13 PM~9393576
> *
> its kind of sad to see that things got out of hand.i should be one of the ones talking mess i here but im not.When i went to the Mid West all they showed us was nothing but LOVEFrom AZ. to Michigan.Not to mention when this guy helped us out in STL. when we had a flat tire.So its kind of mess up the west is showimg thier bad side against the Mid West.And its cool that PINKY is trying to start something realy cool like that to show that they have cars too.So before we start talking mess to each other we should try to keep united and have fun.Cause i dont want to travel again to the Mid West and have to look over my shoulder everytime cause of some bullshit talk in the internet.MUCH RESPECT TO ALL LOWRIDER CLUBS KEEPING IT REAL FROM WEST COAST TO THE EAST COAST.DREAM TEAM IN A HOP NEAR YOU.
> *


WHO WILL GET THE NEXT..................BIG CHRIS GLOBE TROTTER AWARD.


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77 (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 7 2007, 08:23 AM~9395682
> *ok i havent been on here in a few days and damn did this topic get fucked. well all i can say is yes the west coast is the original home of lowriding. west coast has alot and i a mean alot of the countries baddest cars. i got nothing but love for the real riders out there you boys got it on lock. but damn to say fuck the midwest, corn fed, ******* shit is a joke and i take offense to that. i am from DETROIT, president of the MAJESTICS DETROIT and 11 year owner of SHOW AND GO CUSTOMS, and believe me there aint shit out here where i am at ******* or farmers, just ask the DREAM TEAM. also ask anyone who has been out here from the west, they will tell you there is nothing but love out here for them. also there is so much talent out here from us SHOW AND GO, MAJESTICS IN DETROIT, CHICAGO MAJESTICS (my brother nim), K.C. MAJESTICS, HOLLYWOOD CUSTOMS, ;PITBULL, WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS, UCE BROTHERS, DOWN 4 LIFE K.C., ROB RNL, SHORTY, MATT, RONNIE, AND MANY MORE. everyone i listed on here has great, great talent and can build cars to the fullest. the midwest outlook at least for all these people we build complete lowriders from chrome, frame, belly, engine, interior, paint, trunk, cars that actually lay low, lock up, hit respectible numbers, win a trophy at the show and at the hop, and most importantly DRIVE HOME. we put our all into one car. anyway ONE LUV TO MY WESTCOAST HOMIES, AND MY MIDWEST BROTHERS, PEACE
> *


Well put bro :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77 (Aug 27, 2006)

me speaking on behalf of myself I think denver is half way for the ridaz on both sides of the land. but realistically speaking I think the location Chicago Majestics had for there picNic this year would be a nice spot for a hog roast even a mini concert and a hop off to see who will get served!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

damn so much love :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 7 2007, 12:13 AM~9393576
> *
> its kind of sad to see that things got out of hand.i should be one of the ones talking mess i here but im not.When i went to the Mid West all they showed us was nothing but LOVEFrom AZ. to Michigan.Not to mention when this guy helped us out in STL. when we had a flat tire.So its kind of mess up the west is showimg thier bad side against the Mid West.And its cool that PINKY is trying to start something realy cool like that to show that they have cars too.So before we start talking mess to each other we should try to keep united and have fun.Cause i dont want to travel again to the Mid West and have to look over my shoulder everytime cause of some bullshit talk in the internet.MUCH RESPECT TO ALL LOWRIDER CLUBS KEEPING IT REAL FROM WEST COAST TO THE EAST COAST.DREAM TEAM IN A HOP NEAR YOU.
> *


Good words homie... WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS C.C. has nothin but love for the WEST COAST and especially CALI for this BEAUTIFUL lifestyle and culture you have introduced to US and the whole MIDWEST... I know I was apart of the shit talkin and I probably pissed a few people off but on the real it was all in fun and I if anyone took and thing I said to heart I amtruely sorry... We need to unite all sides and ride together... I know there is always gonna be conflict between rides but it doesnt have to come to fighting and gun play...lets hop it out and have a cold one... :biggrin: 

MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE WEST COAST RIDERS.


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GreeneyedBandit_77_@Dec 7 2007, 10:32 AM~9396030
> *me speaking on behalf of myself I think denver is half way for the ridaz on both sides of the land. but realistically speaking I think the location Chicago Majestics had for there picNic this year would be a nice spot for a hog roast even a mini concert and a hop off to see who will get served!
> *


Shyt Fam I was going to say STL. would seem to be a good middle ground.


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 6 2007, 10:13 PM~9393576
> *
> its kind of sad to see that things got out of hand.i should be one of the ones talking mess i here but im not.When i went to the Mid West all they showed us was nothing but LOVEFrom AZ. to Michigan.Not to mention when this guy helped us out in STL. when we had a flat tire.So its kind of mess up the west is showimg thier bad side against the Mid West.And its cool that PINKY is trying to start something realy cool like that to show that they have cars too.So before we start talking mess to each other we should try to keep united and have fun.Cause i dont want to travel again to the Mid West and have to look over my shoulder everytime cause of some bullshit talk in the internet.MUCH RESPECT TO ALL LOWRIDER CLUBS KEEPING IT REAL FROM WEST COAST TO THE EAST COAST.DREAM TEAM IN A HOP NEAR YOU.
> *


Oh shit you remembered the knock off wrench    Like I said the real riders are the ones that matter anyway fuck everyone else. Todd Nene and the whole westcoast crew that came out that night was cool as hell and they also brought complete cars. No junkyard wars shit. This is the respect you should treat a stranger with cause you never know when they could help you or hurt you  I owe you some White Castles next time ya come out for tellin it like it is big homie :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 7 2007, 08:52 AM~9396176
> *Good words homie...  WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS C.C. has nothin but love for the WEST COAST and especially CALI for this BEAUTIFUL lifestyle and culture you have introduced to US and the whole MIDWEST... I know I was apart of the shit talkin and I probably pissed a few people off but on the real it was all in fun and I if anyone took and thing I said to heart I amtruely sorry... We need to unite all sides and ride together... I know there is always gonna be conflict between rides but it doesnt have to come to fighting and gun play...lets hop it out and have a cold one... :biggrin:
> 
> MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE WEST COAST RIDERS.
> *


you wussy! :biggrin: what up twinkle toes :roflmao:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 7 2007, 08:52 AM~9396176
> *Good words homie...  WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS C.C. has nothin but love for the WEST COAST and especially CALI for this BEAUTIFUL lifestyle and culture you have introduced to US and the whole MIDWEST... I know I was apart of the shit talkin and I probably pissed a few people off but on the real it was all in fun and I if anyone took and thing I said to heart I amtruely sorry... We need to unite all sides and ride together... I know there is always gonna be conflict between rides but it doesnt have to come to fighting and gun play...lets hop it out and have a cold one... :biggrin:
> 
> MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE WEST COAST RIDERS.
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 7 2007, 01:17 PM~9397260
> *you wussy! :biggrin: what up twinkle toes :roflmao:
> *


 If I hurt you I am sorry carnal.........  :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 7 2007, 02:17 PM~9397260
> *you wussy! :biggrin: what up twinkle toes :roflmao:
> *


Whats up ass bag... :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 7 2007, 02:49 PM~9397487
> *If I hurt you I am sorry carnal.........   :biggrin:
> *



Im just bein real homie... Only a REAL MAN can admit when he was wrong...


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Dec 7 2007, 02:31 PM~9397374
> *uffin:
> *


uffin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 7 2007, 12:13 PM~9397611
> *uffin:
> *


ok ...we cool....about the cold ones.....GOT HENEIKAN :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Dec 7 2007, 03:16 PM~9397626
> *ok ...we cool....about the cold ones.....GOT HENEIKAN :biggrin:
> *



WERD... and Corona and goose... and trees?

I gets my swerve on homie... you know we got that home grown shit out here...


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 7 2007, 12:17 PM~9397630
> *WERD... and Corona and goose... and trees?
> 
> I gets my swerve on homie... you know we got that home grown shit out here...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 7 2007, 12:16 PM~9397257
> *Oh shit you remembered the knock off wrench       Like I said the real riders are the ones that matter anyway fuck everyone else. Todd Nene and the whole westcoast crew that came out that night was cool as hell and they also brought complete cars. No junkyard wars shit. This is the respect you should treat a stranger with cause you never know when they could help you or hurt you    I owe you some White Castles next time ya come out for tellin it like it is big homie  :biggrin:
> *


 THAT WAS YOU?we know that you went out your way just to look out for us.and ill take them with cheese.lol


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 7 2007, 01:13 PM~9397611
> *uffin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 7 2007, 03:50 PM~9397805
> *:uh:
> *



 

Its all good homie...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 7 2007, 01:54 PM~9397825
> *
> 
> Its all good homie...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 7 2007, 01:02 PM~9397864
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 7 2007, 10:16 AM~9397257
> *Oh shit you remembered the knock off wrench       Like I said the real riders are the ones that matter anyway fuck everyone else. Todd Nene and the whole westcoast crew that came out that night was cool as hell and they also brought complete cars. No junkyard wars shit. This is the respect you should treat a stranger with cause you never know when they could help you or hurt you    I owe you some White Castles next time ya come out for tellin it like it is big homie  :biggrin:
> *


MAN DOGG THAT WAS YOU GOOD LOOOKING OUT EVEN THOU IT'S BEEN A COUPLE, BUT THAT'S A REAL RIDER, BY THE TIME WE GOT TO LOU THERE WERE ABOUT 15 RIDERS AND AROUND 60 PEOPLE WAITING ON US WANTING TO HOPP THEIER CARS AGAINST OURS, THAT WAS A GOOD TIME THOU!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Dec 6 2007, 09:56 PM~9393946
> *you should of been a poet
> man i miss it out there but im come back in a big way keep eye cuz im come to break everyone off  :biggrin:
> just kidding you guys keep doin what your do and just have fun like the bigg homie said
> *


 J GET AT ME IT IS SWITCHMAN HOLLA AT ME DOG.....


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

O Dogg

Posts: 11,399
Joined: May 2002
Car Club: MAJESTICS DETROIT






> *ok i havent been on here in a few days and damn did this topic get fucked. well all i can say is yes the west coast is the original home of lowriding. west coast has alot and i a mean alot of the countries baddest cars. i got nothing but love for the real riders out there you boys got it on lock. but damn to say fuck the midwest, corn fed, ******* shit is a joke and i take offense to that. i am from DETROIT, president of the MAJESTICS DETROIT and 11 year owner of SHOW AND GO CUSTOMS, and believe me there aint shit out here where i am at ******* or farmers, just ask the DREAM TEAM. also ask anyone who has been out here from the west, they will tell you there is nothing but love out here for them. also there is so much talent out here from us SHOW AND GO, MAJESTICS IN DETROIT, CHICAGO MAJESTICS (my brother nim), K.C. MAJESTICS, HOLLYWOOD CUSTOMS, ;PITBULL, WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS, UCE BROTHERS, DOWN 4 LIFE K.C., ROB RNL, SHORTY, MATT, RONNIE, AND MANY MORE. everyone i listed on here has great, great talent and can build cars to the fullest. the midwest outlook at least for all these people we build complete lowriders from chrome, frame, belly, engine, interior, paint, trunk, cars that actually lay low, lock up, hit respectible numbers, win a trophy at the show and at the hop, and most importantly DRIVE HOME. we put our all into one car. anyway ONE LUV TO MY WESTCOAST HOMIES, AND MY MIDWEST BROTHERS, PEACE
> *



YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT JIMMY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR ALL THE REAL RIDERS


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Dec 7 2007, 01:13 PM~9397923
> *J  GET AT ME IT IS SWITCHMAN HOLLA AT ME DOG.....
> *


switchman..that lincoln ant know joke...this is the homie you caught comming out the bentley at the chicken waffle house


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 6 2007, 11:12 PM~9394621
> *I'm out,can't stop watching THE FIRST 48.LOL.PEACE
> *


great show. Also good words comin from you Nene. I know the homies I have met from the west have been extreamly cool even to a wood like me. They have shown nothing but respect when talking to them. Like for instance E from forever rollin real nice guy, as well as Nacho he even had offered if I ever came to LA at the time to even stay at his house. Now thats some love


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 7 2007, 01:44 PM~9397776
> *THAT WAS YOU?we know that  you went out your way just to look out for us.and ill take them with cheese.lol
> *


Yeah I gave it to big worm so he could hook you guys up I was the dude wit the duece vert and the lincoln wit candy blue wheels


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 7 2007, 02:10 PM~9397903
> *MAN DOGG THAT WAS YOU GOOD LOOOKING OUT EVEN THOU IT'S BEEN A COUPLE, BUT THAT'S A REAL RIDER, BY THE TIME WE GOT TO LOU THERE WERE ABOUT 15 RIDERS AND AROUND 60 PEOPLE WAITING ON US WANTING TO HOPP THEIER  CARS AGAINST OURS, THAT WAS A GOOD TIME THOU!! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah it was cool  We thought you guys would be ready to unload and swang em :biggrin: I was in the blue vert


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

HERES ANOTHER VIDEO :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGzxukihkto


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Dec 7 2007, 04:59 PM~9398275
> *
> 
> 
> ...



In true midwest fashion... HOPPIN IN THE RAIN... :biggrin: 

I remember the black sunday show from last year... it was rainin like a bitch and it stop just long enough for the hop and then started rainin again... :uh: Fuckin MIDWEST weather :angry: but we all kicked it under the big ass car ports and had our own show... met alot of good people...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 7 2007, 03:45 AM~9393327
> *NEVER THAT HOMIE YOU TOOK OUT THE WORD. WELL HOW BOUT JUST FUCK YOU.
> AND DONT TELL ME WHAT CLUB YOUR FROM CUZZ I DONT GIVE A FUCK IM TALKING TO YOU! :0    :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


You know what club i'm from and you know my cars,but i still am waiting for your car pics?Or do you just have pom poms.GO WESTCOAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway this was our topic about getting together(the midwest) for the first time ever.Guess that scares some poeple. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Dec 7 2007, 04:02 AM~9393471
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


MOST HATED BABY. :biggrin: Whats good ray hows the lincoln dogg?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 7 2007, 04:13 AM~9393576
> *
> its kind of sad to see that things got out of hand.i should be one of the ones talking mess i here but im not.When i went to the Mid West all they showed us was nothing but LOVEFrom AZ. to Michigan.Not to mention when this guy helped us out in STL. when we had a flat tire.So its kind of mess up the west is showimg thier bad side against the Mid West.And its cool that PINKY is trying to start something realy cool like that to show that they have cars too.So before we start talking mess to each other we should try to keep united and have fun.Cause i dont want to travel again to the Mid West and have to look over my shoulder everytime cause of some bullshit talk in the internet.MUCH RESPECT TO ALL LOWRIDER CLUBS KEEPING IT REAL FROM WEST COAST TO THE EAST COAST.DREAM TEAM IN A HOP NEAR YOU.
> *


Now thats the real westcoast right there :biggrin: ,well said nene you know the deal man we just trying to get our shit together out here.When you all came last year no one really came out because none of us get along out here.We are just trying to change that so our shows and our rollen can be bigger and better.See you this summer homie.


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 7 2007, 03:44 PM~9399054
> *Now thats the real westcoast right there :biggrin: ,well said nene you know the deal man we just trying to get our shit together out here.When you all came last year no one really came out because none of us get along out here.We are just trying to change that so our shows and our rollen can be bigger and better.See you this summer homie.
> *


this is true, the hate in Louisville is bad, but it has gotten better over the years. When I went to a Chi Majestics picinic in 2002, we were shown nothing but Love from the chi people! People just got along and it didn't matter what club you were from. I remember the M came up to me as well as the other Individuals members form Ky and just started talking to us like they have know us forever. That is the way it needs to be here with all the midwest!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 7 2007, 06:16 PM~9397257
> *Oh shit you remembered the knock off wrench       Like I said the real riders are the ones that matter anyway fuck everyone else. Todd Nene and the whole westcoast crew that came out that night was cool as hell and they also brought complete cars. No junkyard wars shit. This is the respect you should treat a stranger with cause you never know when they could help you or hurt you    I owe you some White Castles next time ya come out for tellin it like it is big homie  :biggrin:
> *


Dan watch what you say that will cost ou alot of money. :biggrin: :biggrin: J/k nene. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 7 2007, 03:29 PM~9398946
> *In true midwest fashion... HOPPIN IN THE RAIN... :biggrin:
> 
> I remember the black sunday show from last year... it was rainin like a bitch and it stop just long enough for the hop and then started rainin again... :uh:  Fuckin MIDWEST weather :angry:  but we all kicked it under the big ass car ports and had our own show... met alot of good people...
> *


this can go down in houston the same week-end of lrm, ( if there is a legit spot where 1 time cant fuck with us ) the big I oklahoma pic-nic in june, or the last big show in the mid west. BLACK SUNDAY....... controled enviorment with plenty of security one way in one way out, with state police guardin the doe............ just my 2


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

so anyone have ideas on location and date, STL, DENVER, OKLAHOMA , I think mid summer some time, im down for anything, so throw out some ideas homies :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Dec 7 2007, 11:44 PM~9399472
> *this can go down in houston the same week-end of lrm, ( if there is a legit spot where 1 time cant fuck with us ) the big I oklahoma pic-nic in june, or the last big show in the mid west. BLACK SUNDAY....... controled enviorment with plenty of security one way in one way out, with state police guardin the doe............ just my 2
> *


I'm sure we'll have to meet them half way,what about at the denver show?Thats halk way for most of us?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Dec 7 2007, 04:44 PM~9399472
> *this can go down in houston the same week-end of lrm, ( if there is a legit spot where 1 time cant fuck with us ) the big I oklahoma pic-nic in june, or the last big show in the mid west. BLACK SUNDAY....... controled enviorment with plenty of security one way in one way out, with state police guardin the doe............ just my 2
> *


i was thinking oklahoma myself, how far is that from the westcoast, its like 15 hours from ohio :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 7 2007, 04:46 PM~9399491
> *I'm sure we'll have to meet them half way,what about at the denver show?Thats halk way for most of us?
> *


yep yep, as long as theres a spot for alot of hopping,


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 7 2007, 04:46 PM~9399491
> *I'm sure we'll have to meet them half way,what about at the denver show?Thats halk way for most of us?
> *


how far is denver from K.C. ? gotta roll out still at work ill see your answer later (((( peace ))))


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 7 2007, 05:44 PM~9399054
> *Now thats the real westcoast right there :biggrin: ,well said nene you know the deal man we just trying to get our shit together out here.When you all came last year no one really came out because none of us get along out here.We are just trying to change that so our shows and our rollen can be bigger and better.See you this summer homie.
> *


I agree with you 110%..The midwest needs to pull there shit together..We could have a really fun year in '08..Hell I didnt really take the cutlass to any shows just cause of the bullshit..Hopefully it will change and come together.. :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Dec 7 2007, 07:44 PM~9399472
> *this can go down in houston the same week-end of lrm, ( if there is a legit spot where 1 time cant fuck with us ) the big I oklahoma pic-nic in june, or the last big show in the mid west. BLACK SUNDAY....... controled enviorment with plenty of security one way in one way out, with state police guardin the doe............ just my 2
> *



Yeah black sunday would be a good spot... ANYONE WANNA CHIME IN?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

black sundays a good show to have it at, but i dont think its halfway!!but works for me


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Westside Picnic? :dunno: 

I know its not half way but damn, I wanted to see this in person. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

what do you think pinky #2 :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 7 2007, 06:50 PM~9399981
> *what do you think pinky #2 :biggrin:
> *


HERE YOU GO LIL PINKY TALKING YOUR SHIT AND CANT DO SHIT!GO ASK YOUR BITCH FOR PERMISSION TO TALK BACK TO ME :nono: :nono: TO ME YOU AINT EVEN LIL PINKY MATERIAL!DO YOUR HOMEWORK AND CATCH UP THEN TALK SHIT!!or at least get a team cause for me your still a lil puppy :twak: :twak:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 7 2007, 07:26 PM~9400231
> *HERE YOU GO LIL PINKY TALKING YOUR SHIT AND CANT DO SHIT!GO ASK YOUR BITCH FOR PERMISSION TO TALK BACK TO ME :nono:  :nono: TO ME YOU AINT EVEN LIL PINKY MATERIAL!DO YOUR HOMEWORK AND CATCH UP THEN TALK SHIT!!or at least get a team cause for me your still a lil puppy :twak:  :twak:
> *


OH AND AS FAR AS THIS HOP,HELL YA LETS DO IT!! IM DOWN FOR A ROAD TRIP,ESPECIALLY TO GO BREAK OFF LIL PINKY,THE REST IS JUST FUN AND GAMES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

wow i thought i was being nice :uh: just wanted to know if you had any input on place and date, damn dont act so mad all the time, cheer up fuker :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 7 2007, 07:39 PM~9400306
> *wow i thought i was being nice :uh: just wanted to know if you had any input on place and date, damn dont act so mad all the time, cheer up fuker :biggrin:
> *


YEAH IM ALWAYS IN A GOOD MOOD,BUT YOU START WITH THIS PINKY#2 BULLSHIT,AND WE ALL KNOW ALL YOU DO IS TALK,IM SUPRISED YOU HAVE A PINKYS CUSTOMS,I WORK OUT OF MY GARAGE AND ILL BREAK YOU OFF ANYDAY OF THE WEEK AND TWICE ON SUNDAYS  :roflmao: :roflmao: IM JUST FUCKING WITH YOU LIL PINKY AT LEAST YOU TRY AND PUT IT DOWN FOR THE MIDWEST :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 7 2007, 06:46 PM~9400348
> *YEAH IM ALWAYS IN A GOOD MOOD,BUT YOU START WITH THIS PINKY#2 BULLSHIT,AND WE ALL KNOW ALL YOU DO IS TALK,IM SUPRISED YOU HAVE A PINKYS CUSTOMS,I WORK OUT OF MY GARAGE AND ILL BREAK YOU OFF ANYDAY OF THE WEEK AND TWICE ON SUNDAYS   :roflmao:  :roflmao: IM JUST FUCKING WITH YOU LIL PINKY AT LEAST YOU TRY AND PUT IT DOWN FOR THE MIDWEST :thumbsup:
> *


i thought we had an understanding, you call me lil pinky, and i call you pinky#2, not really a big deal its all fun, and trust me i back up what i say homie  now im trying to get this together, so put ur input in and lets do this, oh and have you started on my new car yet :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 7 2007, 07:57 PM~9400430
> *i thought we had an understanding, you call me lil pinky, and i call you pinky#2, not really a big deal its all fun, and trust me i back up what i say homie   now im trying to get this together, so put ur input in and lets do this, oh and have you started on my new car yet :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: UR FUNNY,MY DAUGHTER ASKED IF SHE CAN PICK UP HER PINK TOY FOR CHRISTMAS OR DO I HAVE TO BREAK YOU OFF FIRST,EITHER OR DONT FORGET THE PINK SLIPS :biggrin:


----------



## QueenB (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 7 2007, 08:15 PM~9400587
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: UR FUNNY,MY DAUGHTER ASKED IF SHE CAN PICK UP HER PINK TOY FOR CHRISTMAS OR DO I HAVE TO BREAK YOU OFF FIRST,EITHER OR DONT FORGET THE PINK SLIPS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: uummm.... did he say pink slip??


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by QueenB_@Dec 7 2007, 08:17 PM~9400999
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  uummm.... did he say pink slip??
> *


not for the pink honey :biggrin: but we havent fully agreed on that yet  

oh and fellas this would be the owner of the pink monte carlo ,my wife :biggrin:


----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

hmmm


----------



## QueenB (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 7 2007, 08:15 PM~9400587
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: UR FUNNY,MY DAUGHTER ASKED IF SHE CAN PICK UP HER PINK TOY FOR CHRISTMAS OR DO I HAVE TO BREAK YOU OFF FIRST,EITHER OR DONT FORGET THE PINK SLIPS :biggrin:
> *


Thought u knew...there's a new pink in town, WAKE THE FUCK UP! :uh:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

See what I mean... shit was all good and everybody gettin along and this dude come in here with that talk... I know its just fun and games but turn the caps lock off homie :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

so anyone else think of any places?


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 7 2007, 11:56 PM~9401221
> *so anyone else think of any places?
> *


I aint in here to stir the pot homie...  I been a peace maker... :cheesy: 

I cant wait to see the hop and meet some WEST COAST RIDERS...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

i cant wait either, it should be a good time for all


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:around: :around: :around:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 7 2007, 04:58 PM~9399148
> *Dan watch what you say that will cost ou alot of money. :biggrin:  :biggrin: J/k nene. :biggrin:
> *


I got a lot of money :biggrin: At least enough for a crave case


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

I say we do it at black sunday... like ole dude said one way in one way out... decent room... car ports in case you need to work on your ride... nice location... SECURITY... :biggrin: And hopefully it will rain again... shitty weather is our secret weapon...(SHHH DONT TELL THE WEST COAST) :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

*BLACK SUNDAY * It is a nice spot and a good large area


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 8 2007, 12:44 AM~9401529
> *BLACK SUNDAY  It is a nice spot and a good large area
> *


 Some one wanna make a poll topic and have a vote that way?
If so give neutral locations and we will pic five spots to vote on?
Just an idea...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 7 2007, 09:46 PM~9401539
> *Some one wanna make a poll topic and have a vote that way?
> If so give neutral locations and we will pic five spots to vote on?
> Just an idea...
> *


NOT a bad idea


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by QueenB_@Dec 7 2007, 07:49 PM~9401191
> *Thought u knew...there's a new pink in town, WAKE THE FUCK UP!  :uh:
> *


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 8 2007, 12:53 AM~9401596
> *NOT a bad idea
> *


Fuck it give me five locations and I will make a poll topic...

PM me locations or just post here...


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 7 2007, 10:01 PM~9401651
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

black sunday stl, tulsa oklahoma individuals picnic, denver lowrider show, westside picnic, that's what i got :biggrin: anyone else?????


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

black sunday is usually not good for us low 4 life in saginaw has there big show for the last 10 years and they are good friends, but shit westside picnic, chicago picnic, my show and go picnic, southern showdown. i know i will never ever fuckin no way ever drive to denver again


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 8 2007, 11:04 AM~9403179
> *black sunday is usually not good for us low 4 life in saginaw has there big show for the last 10 years and they are good friends, but shit westside picnic, chicago picnic, my show and go picnic, southern showdown. i know i will never ever fuckin no way ever drive to denver again
> *



never ever, what, never ever, what...... oooookkkkkaaayyyy.... LOL


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=2&t=378432

here is the link to the Poll to vote for a location.

lets see what happens...

West Coast if you have ideas for a location lets hear 'em.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 8 2007, 01:07 PM~9404272
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=2&t=378432
> 
> here is the link to the Poll to vote for a location.
> ...


I THINK KC MO WOULD BE A MORE FAIR SPOT FOR BOTH SIDES.IT SEEMS TO BE BE MORE IN THE MIDDLE.. JUST MY 2 CENTS


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 8 2007, 11:59 AM~9404494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAS UP PAISA READY FOR EL TAMBORAZO AGAIN THIS YEAR IT'S ABOUT THAT TIME!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 8 2007, 01:01 PM~9404816
> *WAS UP PAISA READY FOR EL TAMBORAZO AGAIN THIS YEAR IT'S ABOUT THAT TIME!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Dec 8 2007, 12:10 AM~9399671
> *how far is denver from K.C. ? gotta roll out still at work ill see your answer later (((( peace ))))
> *


10 hours from K C.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 8 2007, 04:37 AM~9401484
> *I say we do it at black sunday... like ole dude said one way in one way out... decent room... car ports in case you need to work on your ride... nice location... SECURITY... :biggrin:  And hopefully it will rain again... shitty weather is our secret weapon...(SHHH DONT TELL THE WEST COAST) :biggrin:
> *


To much money to get in there,just my 2 cents.Shit it cost 100 just for me and my wife and kid,then more too hopp.


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 9 2007, 01:41 PM~9409367
> *To much money to get in there,just my 2 cents.Shit it cost 100 just for me and my wife and kid,then more too hopp.
> *


Yeah I feel ya...

We came up with a few locations and made a poll topic... the link is in this topic...

If anyone can come up with a few more locations I will make another poll topic then we can take the locations with the most votes out of both polls and narrow it down that way...


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 7 2007, 09:37 PM~9401481
> *I got a lot of money  :biggrin: At least enough for a crave case
> *


Whatz up err-body?I just thought I would drop in to see whatz goin' on...I seen u all had a ''PINK'' & a ''PINKY BITCHS'',so I wanted to say,now u gotz a ''STL-PINK-CUTTY'' too! :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Dec 9 2007, 01:48 PM~9409664
> *Whatz up err-body?I just thought I would drop in to see whatz goin' on...I seen u all had a ''PINK'' & a ''PINKY BITCHS'',so I wanted to say,now u gotz a ''STL-PINK-CUTTY'' too! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Dec 9 2007, 12:48 PM~9409664
> *Whatz up err-body?I just thought I would drop in to see whatz goin' on...I seen u all had a ''PINK'' & a ''PINKY BITCHS'',so I wanted to say,now u gotz a ''STL-PINK-CUTTY'' too! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: FUCKEN GREAT,EVERYONE WANTS TO BE ME!!! I GOT SOMETHING FOR YOU TO HOMIE :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by QueenB_@Dec 7 2007, 09:17 PM~9400999
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  uummm.... did he say pink slip??
> *


DAMN!! IS THAT HER IN THE PIC?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 9 2007, 01:40 PM~9410340
> *DAMN!! IS THAT HER IN THE PIC?
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 7 2007, 07:22 PM~9401030
> *not for the pink honey :biggrin:  but we havent fully agreed on that yet
> 
> oh and fellas this would be the owner of the pink monte carlo ,my wife :biggrin:
> *


WHY DID YOU EDIT....


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Screw L.A., they are the only ones who have a bag full of disrespect to empty out on anyone and everyone, they dont know whats up, some of the crappiest work I've seen comes from down there,aside from florida that is. It aint easy to peice together a decent ride in the midwest and treat a family good too on 10 bucks an hour. Parts costs the same, work costs more,takes longer, as we make less money. How can you judge what someone is doing when you dont know what else they got going on or what they are going for? No one in the midwest came running in screaming we're on top, but we gotta defend ourselves when disrespected. Me personally i cant even make myself visit family in so cal anymore because of the horrible attitude from the defensive lowriders there (you can spot em out, there cars all look the same, and look good til stuff starts cracking off them)


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 9 2007, 03:44 PM~9411614
> *Screw L.A., they are the only ones who have a bag full of disrespect to empty out on anyone and everyone, they dont know whats up, some of the crappiest work I've seen comes from down there,aside from florida that is. It aint easy to peice together a decent ride in the midwest and treat a family good too on 10 bucks an hour. Parts costs the same, work costs more,takes longer, as we make less money. How can you judge what someone is doing when you dont know what else they got going on or what they are going for? No one in the midwest came running in screaming we're on top, but we gotta defend ourselves when disrespected. Me personally i cant even make myself visit family in so cal anymore because of the horrible attitude from the defensive lowriders there (you can spot em out, there cars all look the same, and look good til stuff starts cracking off them)
> *



YOUR A LIL LATE BRO.....  

DIDN'T YOU NOTICE THIS WAS A LIL FRIENDLY ARGUMENT....BTW HONESTLY SAYING LA HAS SOME CRAPPY STUFF IF FUNNY.....I CAN'T BEGIN TO NAME HOW MANY FAMOUS RIDES CAME FROM LA ALONE.... COME ON NOW...SHIT I CHECK OUT PROJECT RIDES ALL THE TIME AND THE SKILL THAT COMES FROM THE MIDWEST CAN EASILY COMPETE WITH WEST COAST STUFF....

BUT HEY BRO....RE-READ THE TOPIC THERE WAS ALOT OF SHIT TALKING BUT YOU NEED TO READ DEAPER THEN JUST THE NEGATIVE POST...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

for real, does anyone on the westcoast have any ideas on where and when this should happen??


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 10 2007, 05:44 PM~9420072
> *for real, does anyone on the westcoast have any ideas on where and when this should happen??
> *


TO START THE YEAR OFF GOOD AND ONE OF THE BEST PICNICS OF THE YEAR, ANYONE WHOS ANYONE COMES AND BRINGS THEIR HOTTEST CARS,


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 10 2007, 05:03 PM~9420201
> *TO START THE YEAR OFF GOOD AND ONE OF THE BEST PICNICS OF THE YEAR, ANYONE WHOS ANYONE COMES AND BRINGS THEIR HOTTEST CARS,
> *


yeah i know that ones the shit, but to early for the midwest i think, and to be fair i think somewhere in the middle of the map would be nice, maybe in the middle of summer i dont know that's why im trying to get everyones info :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 9 2007, 01:39 PM~9410333
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: FUCKEN GREAT,EVERYONE WANTS TO BE ME!!! I GOT SOMETHING FOR YOU TO HOMIE :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 10 2007, 05:10 PM~9420242
> *yeah i know that ones the shit, but to early for the midwest i think, and to be fair i think somewhere in the middle of the map would be nice, maybe in the middle of summer i dont know that's why im trying to get everyones info :biggrin:
> *


Nebraska is the middle


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 9 2007, 04:44 PM~9411614
> *Screw L.A., they are the only ones who have a bag full of disrespect to empty out on anyone and everyone, they dont know whats up, some of the crappiest work I've seen comes from down there,aside from florida that is. It aint easy to peice together a decent ride in the midwest and treat a family good too on 10 bucks an hour. Parts costs the same, work costs more,takes longer, as we make less money. How can you judge what someone is doing when you dont know what else they got going on or what they are going for? No one in the midwest came running in screaming we're on top, but we gotta defend ourselves when disrespected. Me personally i cant even make myself visit family in so cal anymore because of the horrible attitude from the defensive lowriders there (you can spot em out, there cars all look the same, and look good til stuff starts cracking off them)
> *


 YOU ARE FUNNY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 10 2007, 06:18 PM~9420293
> *Nebraska is the middle
> *



ya know that is one thing WE can agree on!! b/c we are LITERALLY in themiddle of the map!!!


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 10 2007, 06:56 PM~9421159
> *ya know that is one thing WE can agree on!! b/c we are LITERALLY in themiddle of the map!!!
> *


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

january 5th and 6th 2008 orlando, florida
first weekend of the new year









cruise and car show day day event

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364506

please post in the topic link 

times & places ,contact info on link


----------



## 74chi-town (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin: whats up mid west????? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

nebraska nebraska nebraska nebraska


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 11 2007, 07:19 AM~9424533
> *nebraska nebraska nebraska nebraska
> *


x2


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider+Dec 10 2007, 06:18 PM~9420293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nebraska!!!


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 7 2007, 11:18 PM~9402156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 7 2007, 09:19 PM~9401361
> *I am in here to put sugar in my pot homie...  I been a butt baby maker... :cheesy:
> 
> I cant wait to see all the meat from the WEST COAST RIDERS...
> *


 :0 DDDDAAANNNMMMM IT...WHATS UP HOTO.. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 11 2007, 02:28 PM~9426213
> *:0 DDDDAAANNNMMMM IT...WHATS UP HOTO.. :biggrin:
> *



Whats up BIG GAY AL? :biggrin: 

You still changin posts? :biggrin:  :uh:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 7 2007, 04:38 PM~9399012
> *You know what club i'm from and you know my cars,but i still am waiting for your car pics?Or do you just have pom poms.GO WESTCOAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyway this was our topic about getting together(the midwest) for the first time ever.Guess that scares some poeple. :0  :0  :0
> *


What it do homeboy


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 9 2007, 06:31 PM~9409570
> *Yeah I feel ya...
> 
> We came up with a few locations and made a poll topic... the link is in this topic...
> ...


We K C MAJESTICS are for sure trying to do something this year here in K.C. Late summer around Aug. We should be able to get some Cali reps here for it what ya'll think?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 9 2007, 06:31 PM~9409570
> *Yeah I feel ya...
> 
> We came up with a few locations and made a poll topic... the link is in this topic...
> ...


We K C MAJESTICS are for sure trying to do something this year here in K.C. Late summer around Aug. We should be able to get some Cali reps here for it what ya'll think?


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 11 2007, 07:00 PM~9428471
> *We K C MAJESTICS are for sure trying to do something this year here in K.C. Late summer around Aug. We should be able to get some Cali reps here for it what ya'll think?
> *



Shit... thats probably due-able...


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 11 2007, 03:00 PM~9428468
> *We K C MAJESTICS are for sure trying to do something this year here in K.C. Late summer around Aug. We should be able to get some Cali reps here for it what ya'll think?
> *


JUST A COUPLE OF HOURS AWAYS FROM HERE!! IT WOULD BE A GOOD DRIVE!!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 11 2007, 12:53 PM~9426874
> *Whats up BIG GAY AL? :biggrin:
> 
> You still changin posts? :biggrin:    :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT UP HOMIE...YOU STILL FUCKIN AROUND IN THIS TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Dec 11 2007, 01:47 PM~9427342
> *What it do homeboy
> *


WHAT UP ROY... ILL STILL SHOW YOU SOME LOVE EVEN THOUGH YOU FROM THE MID WEST :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

IS MICHIGAN CONSIDERED THE MIDWEST..I DONT THINK SO..I THINK WE ARE CONSIDERED "THE SHIT HOLE"


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88LOW4LIFE_@Dec 11 2007, 08:27 PM~9431051
> *IS MICHIGAN CONSIDERED THE MIDWEST..I DONT THINK SO..I THINK WE ARE CONSIDERED "THE SHIT HOLE"
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 8 2007, 01:05 PM~9403045
> *black sunday stl, tulsa oklahoma individuals picnic, denver lowrider show, westside picnic, that's what i got :biggrin: anyone else?????
> *



i dunno black sunday is alot of extra change ... but every year i keep going back 

now if we had a black sunday amount of people with some black sunday kinda money .. some body would make a grip


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Dec 12 2007, 01:07 AM~9432848
> *i dunno black sunday is alot of extra change ... but every year i keep going back
> 
> now if we had a black sunday amount of people with some black sunday kinda money ..  some body would make a grip
> *


if ya know anythang about me " I KEEPS IT REAL " i really think it should be done in oklahoma ( AND IM THE HOST OF BLACK SUNDAY ) mid-summer in june. i think its fathers day. all you mid-west ryders know about this pic-nic. plenty of shade on a hot ass day. and the day before we all hang out and ride, then party that night. and yes black sunday can get costly but like we say its a drag race event and the car show is just a side show and always has been for years.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

i still say do it here in Omaha Nebraska, we are centrally located and it would be pretty even driving distances for most ppl...


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 11 2007, 11:24 PM~9431026
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WHAT UP HOMIE...YOU STILL FUCKIN AROUND IN THIS TOPIC :biggrin:
> *


Sup dawg...
Just checkin it out... my homie started the topic... he's tryin to do this hop for real... and seems like everyone in the MIDWEST is down for it... we just need some WEST COAST opinions... :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Dec 12 2007, 03:08 PM~9433725
> *if ya know anythang about me " I KEEPS IT REAL " i really think it should be done in oklahoma ( AND IM THE HOST OF BLACK SUNDAY ) mid-summer in june. i think its fathers day.  all you mid-west ryders know about this pic-nic. plenty of shade on a hot ass day. and the day before we all hang out and ride, then party that night. and yes black sunday can get costly but like we say its a drag race event and the car show is just a side show and always has been for years.
> *


I also keeps it real chris. :biggrin: I'm not dogging black sunday but i don't think westcoast peeps are gonna want to come all the way out here and then have to pay that much to get into a show.Tu7lsa could be good,but we are gonna have something here in K C so we all just need to pick something and start letting the westcoast know when we wanna do this.


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 12 2007, 03:19 PM~9437209
> *I also keeps it real chris. :biggrin: I'm not dogging black sunday but i don't think westcoast peeps are gonna want to come all the way out here and then have to pay that much to get into a show.Tu7lsa could be good,but we are gonna have something here in K C so we all just need to pick something and start letting the westcoast know when we wanna do this.
> *


ITS ALL GOOD BROSKI :biggrin: like i said i understand about blacksunday.it dont make a difference to me where it is, ill be there where ever it is. ........HELL nebraska is cool too! never been thur would like to kick it wit my COLD BLOODED BROTHAHS!!!!!! and the rest of them lets just rep and present.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

i like the oklahoma pic nic myself, or nebraska, never been there myself :biggrin: but can the nebraska guys come up with a spot to host all this without any police probs and such,  
so what does everyone think of oklahoma or nebraska????


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 12 2007, 07:02 PM~9437987
> *i like the oklahoma pic nic myself, or nebraska, never been there myself :biggrin: but can the nebraska guys come up with a spot to host all this without any police probs and such,
> so what does everyone think of oklahoma or nebraska????
> *


 There are plenty of places up here to do this bro.......My homies and I can get a spot sealed in and finalized in a few weeks. The only thing that would be left to do would be for every one west and midwest alike to agree on a day.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 12 2007, 07:02 PM~9437987
> *so what does everyone think of oklahoma or nebraska????
> *


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Dec 12 2007, 07:34 PM~9438281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol...Havent had one in the city since 76.........


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG+Dec 12 2007, 05:33 PM~9437738-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if everyone was down to do it here, we can get a spot no prob! (without police and such!)


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 12 2007, 10:15 AM~9434572
> *Sup dawg...
> Just checkin it out... my homie started the topic... he's tryin to do this hop for real... and seems like everyone in the MIDWEST is down for it... we just need some WEST COAST opinions... :biggrin:
> *


ILL LET MY BOYZ KNOW WHATS UP.. YOU KNOW THE FIRST IS GOING TO BE CRACKING OUT HERE :biggrin: OH YAH IS THERE INBREDS IN NEBRASKA :roflmao: :roflmao: I HEARD THEY ALL SHARE ONE LUV :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Dec 12 2007, 05:34 PM~9438281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 12 2007, 07:41 PM~9438848
> *ILL LET MY BOYZ KNOW WHATS UP.. YOU KNOW THE FIRST IS GOING TO BE CRACKING OUT HERE :biggrin: OH YAH IS THERE INBREDS IN NEBRASKA :roflmao:  :roflmao: I HEARD THEY ALL SHARE ONE LUV :biggrin:
> *



watch it now!!! i dont think you wanna get in a verbal joust  lets keep on track here, get this shit together on a postive note!!!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

why dont all you midchest fools rent a dam semi to haul you shit to the westcoast and fucking hopp altready shit you called out the west coast . well come handle it nough said thank you come again


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 12 2007, 11:30 PM~9441576
> *why dont all you midchest fools rent a dam semi to haul you shit to the westcoast and fucking hopp altready shit you called out the west coast . well come handle it nough said thank you come again
> *


THEM LITTLE INBREDS ARE TO STUPID TO DO THAT ,THEY ALL KNOW ITS GOING DOWN ON THE FIRST ,SO PLEASE SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU MID WEST LOSERS :buttkick: :buttkick: hno: :werd:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Dec 2 2007, 05:55 PM~9357092
> *PUT SOME MUULLLAAA  ON IT AND IM DOWN .
> LETS MEET UP IN VEGAS ..........  I LL FRONT THE CASH  MYSELF    $ 1000.00
> NO EXCUSES  COME GET SUMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Dec 12 2007, 08:08 AM~9433725
> *if ya know anythang about me " I KEEPS IT REAL " i really think it should be done in oklahoma ( AND IM THE HOST OF BLACK SUNDAY ) mid-summer in june. i think its fathers day.  all you mid-west ryders know about this pic-nic. plenty of shade on a hot ass day. and the day before we all hang out and ride, then party that night. and yes black sunday can get costly but like we say its a drag race event and the car show is just a side show and always has been for years.
> *


Whatz up Big Chris? :wave: Damn,itz ALOT of shit-talkin' up in here,ain't it?


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 11 2007, 11:45 AM~9426313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StR8OuTofPOMONA_@Dec 13 2007, 02:03 AM~9441791
> *THEM LITTLE INBREDS ARE TO STUPID TO DO THAT ,THEY ALL KNOW ITS GOING DOWN ON THE FIRST ,SO PLEASE SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU MID WEST LOSERS :buttkick:  :buttkick:  hno:  :werd:
> *


 Keep waving your flags homie........rainbow and otherwise....... :uh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

WEST COAST /\ /\ /\ 
l l l


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

Whatz up Big Pimpin'???


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StR8OuTofPOMONA_@Dec 13 2007, 01:03 AM~9441791
> *THEM LITTLE INBREDS ARE TO STUPID TO DO THAT ,THEY ALL KNOW ITS GOING DOWN ON THE FIRST ,SO PLEASE SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU MID WEST LOSERS :buttkick:  :buttkick:  hno:  :werd:
> *



damn the SOME OF THESE west coast cats dont seem to have much higher of a education that 8th grade :uh: that or are them self infatuated with inbreeding and incest


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 7 2007, 04:45 PM~9399481
> *so anyone have ideas on location and date, STL, DENVER, OKLAHOMA , I think mid summer some time, im down for anything, so throw out some ideas homies :biggrin:
> *


Just my 2cent - I think we should do it in ST.LOUIS,MO.  I just say that,cause I don't go outta town(well,I haven't yet). :biggrin: I hope we ALL can agree on it!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

my vote still in here in nebraska! central location, new spot


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 13 2007, 12:10 PM~9443496
> *my vote still in here in nebraska! central location, new spot
> *



Wonder why? :biggrin: What up homie?!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 13 2007, 11:29 AM~9444048
> *Wonder why?  :biggrin:  What up homie?!
> *



:biggrin: what up bro, how ya been? you know you wanna come kick it wit us in nebraska bro!


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 12 2007, 09:00 PM~9440273
> *watch it now!!! i dont think you wanna get in a gerbal joust   lets keep on track here, get this shit together on a postive note!!!
> *


man here we go again with the gerbal jousting again :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: are you related to roma :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 11 2007, 09:25 PM~9431039
> *WHAT UP ROY... ILL STILL SHOW YOU SOME LOVE EVEN THOUGH YOU FROM THE MID WEST :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 13 2007, 02:30 AM~9441576
> *why dont all you midchest fools rent a dam semi to haul you shit to the westcoast and fucking hopp altready shit you called out the west coast . well come handle it nough said thank you come again
> *



We didnt call anyone out... this was a talk between the midwest homies.

Get you some business... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StR8OuTofPOMONA_@Dec 13 2007, 12:48 PM~9444676
> *man here we go again with the gerbal jousting again :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: are you related to roma :biggrin:
> *



seriously.. you guys got problems, your fucking retarded :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StR8OuTofPOMONA_@Dec 13 2007, 01:48 PM~9444676
> *man here we go again with the gerbal jousting again :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: are you related to roma :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 13 2007, 03:17 PM~9446352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP DOGGIE HAVN'T SEEN YOU UP IN HERE FOR A MINUTE.. :dunno:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 13 2007, 06:29 PM~9446891
> *WHATS UP DOGGIE HAVN'T SEEN YOU UP IN HERE FOR A MINUTE..  :dunno:
> *


 Been busy getting the kids stuff ready for christmas. I've been watching but it seems for the most part every one is starting to get organized and come together....................somewhat.....lol


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 13 2007, 02:43 PM~9446049
> *seriously.. you guys got problems, your fucking retarded :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 13 2007, 04:32 PM~9446915
> *Been busy getting the kids stuff ready for christmas.  I've been watching but it seems for the most part every one is starting to get organized and come together....................somewhat.....lol
> *


THATS COOL.. LET US KNOW WHEN THIS IS GOING DOWN AND WE WILL GET THE HOMIES TOGETHER :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 13 2007, 05:35 PM~9446953
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



ya know i sit here and do the smae thing at you :0 :0


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

january 5th and 6th 2008 orlando, florida
first weekend of the new year









cruise and car show two day event

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364506

please post in the topic link 

times & places ,contact info on link


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 13 2007, 04:44 PM~9447037
> *ya know i sit here and do the smae thing at you :0  :0
> *


that means we have somthing in common..except your an inbreed gerbal jouster and im not :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 13 2007, 07:42 PM~9447959
> *that means we have somthing in common..except your an inbreed gerbal jouster and im not :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



INBREED DONT THINK SO... YOUR JUST A JOKE, AND SOMETHING FOR US TO LAUGH AT! WE GET A KICK OUTTA YOUR LOW IQ ASS... :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:
OBIVCOUSLY YOU AND YOUR CREW HAVE A OBSESSION WITH INBREEDING.. OBVIOUSLY YOUR A EXPERT AT INBREDING, SINCE YOU CANT SEEM TO GET IT OUTTA YOUR MIND! SOUNDS LIKE YOU HAVE SOME TYPE A FETISH WITH FUCKIN YOUR SIS,BROS,OR CUSINS.. IT OK, WE WONT HOLD THAT AGAINST YOU.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: MAYBE THATS WHY CALI IS SO OVER POPULATED.. INBREEDING MUST BE A CALI THING


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 13 2007, 06:19 PM~9448221
> *INBREED DONT THINK SO... YOUR JUST A JOKE, AND SOMETHING FOR US TO LAUGH AT! WE GET A KICK OUTTA YOUR  LOW IQ ASS...  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> OBIVCOUSLY YOU AND YOUR CREW HAVE A OBSESSION WITH INBREEDING.. OBVIOUSLY YOUR A EXPERT AT INBREDING, SINCE YOU CANT SEEM TO GET IT OUTTA YOUR MIND! SOUNDS LIKE YOU HAVE SOME TYPE A FETISH WITH FUCKIN YOUR SIS,BROS,OR CUSINS.. IT OK, WE WONT HOLD THAT AGAINST YOU..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: MAYBE THATS WHY CALI IS SO OVER POPULATED.. INBREEDING MUST BE A CALI THING
> *


FUNNY THING IS JOKES ON YOU BRO....CATCHING FEELINGS ON THE INTERNET...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 13 2007, 07:19 PM~9448221
> *INBREED DONT THINK SO... YOUR JUST A JOKE, AND SOMETHING FOR US TO LAUGH AT! WE GET A KICK OUTTA YOUR  LOW IQ ASS...  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> OBIVCOUSLY YOU AND YOUR CREW HAVE A OBSESSION WITH INBREEDING.. OBVIOUSLY YOUR A EXPERT AT INBREDING, SINCE YOU CANT SEEM TO GET IT OUTTA YOUR MIND! SOUNDS LIKE YOU HAVE SOME TYPE A FETISH WITH FUCKIN YOUR SIS,BROS,OR CUSINS.. IT OK, WE WONT HOLD THAT AGAINST YOU..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: MAYBE THATS WHY CALI IS SO OVER POPULATED.. INBREEDING MUST BE A CALI THING
> *


inbred i think so ,you don't know your sister from your cousin,because you fuck them both,and you got it all wrong we laugh at you stupid hickbred gerbal jousting asses,when we tell you we are gonna have a I.Q test u dumb fucks say whats I.Q stand 4...................... :werd: :loco: . now you dumb fuck hicks coming on the first or what because if not shut the fuck up and start a retarded inbreds pride topic in offtopic............................... and no inbreding is a mid west thing stupid.............


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 13 2007, 10:06 PM~9449395
> *inbred i think so ,you don't know your sister from your cousin,because you fuck them both,and you got it all wrong we laugh at you stupid hickbred gerbal jousting asses,when we tell you we are gonna have a I.Q test u dumb fucks say whats I.Q stand 4...................... :werd:  :loco: . now you dumb fuck hicks coming on the first or what because if not shut the fuck up and start a retarded inbreds pride topic in offtopic............................... and no inbreding is a mid west thing stupid.............
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 14 2007, 08:07 AM~9451909
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what up one luv... i see my primo got to you :roflmao: :roflmao: you got any info fo me let me know...thanks..


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 14 2007, 12:41 PM~9453283
> *what up one luv... i see my primo got to you :roflmao:  :roflmao: you got any info fo me let me know...thanks..
> *



NAW MAN.. JUST TALKIN A LIL SHIT


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 13 2007, 01:30 AM~9441576
> *why dont all you midchest fools rent a dam semi to haul you shit to the westcoast and fucking hopp altready shit you called out the west coast . well come handle it nough said thank you come again
> *


We gp out that way every year,shit if the westcoast are the bigdogs then they should want to travel out here to show us.Like todd and nene did last year,they were on top and they proved it,lets see the rest out there do it.We are trying to make this happen for real,when we pick the show well see how many westcoast guys show up. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Dec 14 2007, 01:40 PM~9454121
> *We gp out that way every year,shit if the westcoast are the bigdogs then they should want to travel out here to show us.Like todd and nene did last year,they were on top and they proved it,lets see the rest out there do it.We are trying to make this happen for real,when we pick the show well see how many westcoast guys show up. :0  :biggrin:
> *


YEEEEEZZZZZZZZZIIIIIRRRRRR


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Fuck it, have em serve us at OUR picnic. It's gonna be a big event, Lowrider Magazine will be there (like last year). Come on out and fuck us up in our own backyard.


----------



## MIDWESTJP (Jul 29, 2006)

79regal was up my harbor ninja hows everything ova there


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Dec 15 2007, 11:03 AM~9459328
> *Fuck it, have em serve us at OUR picnic. It's gonna be a big event, Lowrider Magazine will be there (like last year). Come on out and fuck us up in our own backyard.
> *


sounds good to me! :0


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

Whatz up low-riderz???Itz snowin' itz ass off here in St. Louis,Mo.(((PEACE)))


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

yep here to man :angry:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

Hell yeah Ice last weekend Snow this weekend..


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

fuck that i am not going to the westside picnic this year. i hate the midwest you guys suck, oh wait no we dont, well at least not some of us. i can say i am alittle upset all the good shit at the picnic last year and all pics howard took i wasnt thrilled with what they put in


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 15 2007, 05:21 PM~9460965
> *fuck that i am not going to the westside picnic this year. i hate the midwest you guys suck, oh wait no we dont, well at least not some of us. i can say i am alittle upset all the good shit at the picnic last year and all pics howard took i wasnt thrilled with what they put in
> *


THAT sucks, cant wait to see it though :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

back to the topic, i do believe that the midwest as a whole, at least with the few hoppers we have are pretty much unified. i mean shit there is the westside crew, pitbull, down 4 life, southside cruisers, hollywood bob, matt, shorty, rob, travis, clint and his crew, bruce and brian at cce, walt, majestics k.c., chicago, detroit, uce in ky and wisconsin, i know there are more but i am having a brain fart so i apologize. we are all straight up with each other, its mostly newbies and cartoon characters who want to come to thegame and think they are doing something


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

yep yep


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 15 2007, 06:58 PM~9461163
> *back to the topic, i do believe that the midwest as a whole, at least with the few hoppers we have are pretty much unified. i mean shit there is the westside crew, pitbull, down 4 life, southside cruisers, hollywood bob, matt, shorty, rob, travis, clint and his crew, bruce and brian at cce, walt, majestics k.c., chicago, detroit i know there are more but i am having a brain fart so i apologize. we are all straight up with each other, its mostly newbies and cartoon characters who want to come to thegame and think they are doing something
> *


Dont forget about St.Louis :biggrin: There are still some nice cars in this town but only a few of us travel but most summer sundays the lolos are on the streets :cheesy:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

well
I only got through the first couple of pages but I can tell you that this shit is not why I started building cars. Hearing people just be disrespectful for no reason and talking about people they have never met, its like middle school. 

Literally, i will probably never show my car or compete
just not my thing.

You are not what you own


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Dec 15 2007, 04:33 PM~9460279
> *Hell yeah Ice last weekend Snow this weekend..
> *



same here, snows only getting worse as it comes


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 15 2007, 08:23 PM~9461853
> *Dont forget about St.Louis  :biggrin: There are still some nice cars in this town but only a few of us travel but most summer sundays the lolos are on the streets  :cheesy:
> *


TELLUM DAN THEY MUSTAH FORGOT ....... SHORT DOG, LA DAVE, LAMONT, RON, MOKE,DOUG,STACY'S WHITE 2DR BROUGHM,JEREMY,PISTON,MATT,TRE-BUB,SINGLE PUMP KING ALLEN,........ AND YOURS TRULY SWANGIN!!!!!!!!








chek ya young's and trucha's


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i was just referring to the ones we all see every weekend throughout the summer. and like i said i knew i was forgetting a few, you guys are doing your thing to. i was saying for the most part we all get along, just we all have to remember to keep our standards high over here


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 15 2007, 10:27 PM~9462247
> *well
> I only got through the first couple of pages but I can tell you that this shit is not why I started building cars.  Hearing people just be disrespectful for no reason and talking about people they have never met,  its like middle school.
> 
> ...


WELL SORRY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE,BUT IF YOU WOULD HAVE KEPT ON READING YOU WOULD HAVE READ HOW WE ALL DO GET ALONG AND ONLY TALK SHIT FOR COMPETITION PURPOSES,AS FAR AS IF YOU BEAT ME I WILL COME BACK STRONGER.WHEN WE COMPETE AT A SHOW OR PICNIC WE ALL HAVE A GOOD TIME AND JUST TRY HARDER FOR THE NEXT.AND IF YOUR A QUITTER AND NOT A REAL LOWRIDER,THEN YA PLEASE DONT BRING THAT NEGATIVITY NEAR OUR SHOWS :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 17 2007, 10:37 AM~9469552
> *WELL SORRY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE,BUT IF YOU WOULD HAVE KEPT ON READING YOU WOULD HAVE READ HOW WE ALL DO GET ALONG AND ONLY TALK SHIT FOR COMPETITION PURPOSES,AS FAR AS IF YOU BEAT ME I WILL COME BACK STRONGER.WHEN WE COMPETE AT A SHOW OR PICNIC WE ALL HAVE A GOOD TIME AND JUST TRY HARDER FOR THE NEXT.AND IF YOUR A QUITTER AND NOT A REAL LOWRIDER,THEN YA PLEASE DONT BRING THAT NEGATIVITY NEAR OUR SHOWS :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: WELL SAID :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 17 2007, 10:37 AM~9469552
> *WELL SORRY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE,BUT IF YOU WOULD HAVE KEPT ON READING YOU WOULD HAVE READ HOW WE ALL DO GET ALONG AND ONLY TALK SHIT FOR COMPETITION PURPOSES,AS FAR AS IF YOU BEAT ME I WILL COME BACK STRONGER.WHEN WE COMPETE AT A SHOW OR PICNIC WE ALL HAVE A GOOD TIME AND JUST TRY HARDER FOR THE NEXT.AND IF YOUR A QUITTER AND NOT A REAL LOWRIDER,THEN YA PLEASE DONT BRING THAT NEGATIVITY NEAR OUR SHOWS :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



Well said!


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 17 2007, 08:29 AM~9468826
> *i was just referring to the ones we all see every weekend throughout the summer. and like i said i knew i was forgetting a few, you guys are doing your thing to. i was saying for the most part we all get along, just we all have to remember to keep our standards high over here
> *


its all good bro : :thumbsup:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 16 2007, 12:27 AM~9462247
> *well
> I only got through the first couple of pages but I can tell you that this shit is not why I started building cars.  Hearing people just be disrespectful for no reason and talking about people they have never met,  its like middle school.
> 
> ...



Maybe you shoulda kept reading...Its all squashed...  

But thanks for to $0.02


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

just wana hop :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 17 2007, 04:50 PM~9471470
> *Maybe you shoulda kept reading...Its all squashed...
> 
> But thanks for to $0.02
> *


what up mr.mark rose........ :biggrin: hows the gerbal business :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 17 2007, 10:37 AM~9469552
> *WELL SORRY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE,BUT IF YOU WOULD HAVE KEPT ON READING YOU WOULD HAVE READ HOW WE ALL DO GET ALONG AND ONLY TALK SHIT FOR COMPETITION PURPOSES,AS FAR AS IF YOU BEAT ME I WILL COME BACK STRONGER.WHEN WE COMPETE AT A SHOW OR PICNIC WE ALL HAVE A GOOD TIME AND JUST TRY HARDER FOR THE NEXT.AND IF YOUR A QUITTER AND NOT A REAL LOWRIDER,THEN YA PLEASE DONT BRING THAT NEGATIVITY NEAR OUR SHOWS :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: you tell em og triple og PINKY :thumbsup:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

whoa whoa whoa pink,

i wasn't talking about you guys talking shit, just seemed like the west was just talking shit for no reason at all, thats why i didnt read any further, just seemed like another pointless lil arguement.

sorry if that came across wrong

and aint nobody quitting shit, just never wanted to compete 
not saying everyone can't, just not my thing


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 15 2007, 08:23 PM~9461853
> *Dont forget about St.Louis  :biggrin: There are still some nice cars in this town but only a few of us travel but most summer sundays the lolos are on the streets  :cheesy:
> *


Dan,thatz what Im sayin' too homie...  I got a low-low,& itz not the best one in the LOU,but every winter I do something NEW to it... :0 And,I don't go outta town or nothing like that.But,that DON'T mean,Im not out on the streets on a nice day!And,another thing - WE HAVE ABOUT 7 OR 8 LOW CAR CLUBS HERE IN THE LOU!Thatz not too bad for a lil town called St. Louis,IS IT?And,thatz not even talkin' bout all the SOLO RIDAZ in STL,like my-self...STL has some really nice rides too!


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 03:23 PM~9355744
> *iv been thinking lately, about a hop off between the westcoast and the midwest :0 meeting somewhere in the middle and lets get it on, but then i thought half of us dont even like each other, or same club conflicts, so i put this out to the midwest, can we, could we put some of our differences aside and be able to count on each other when and if that time came  :0
> so i would like all input, north south east and west,  I understand we will have our local battles, of course but my question is can we come together when it counts :dunno:
> *


Whatz up homie?I just got my new lowrider mag in da mail,& I opened it up & on page 20 - I see u at da picnic - with your car on da back bumper. :0 ''KEEP IT UP''!  ''LOOKIN' GOOD''!


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)




----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 17 2007, 05:51 PM~9471781
> *just wana hop :biggrin:
> *


Well,by da looks of dat pic in da new lowrider mag - ''U WAS DOIN' DAT''... :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JMCUSTOMS1_@Dec 23 2007, 12:16 PM~9514494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you guys build that hopper, cause iv never seen it in indy???


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

january 5th and 6th 2008 orlando, florida
first weekend of the new year









cruise and car show two day event

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364506

please post in the topic link 

times & places ,contact info on link


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Dec 23 2007, 12:18 PM~9514504
> *Well,by da looks of dat pic in da new lowrider mag - ''U WAS DOIN' DAT''... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)

ya i did its from phx,az i just moved to indy


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JMCUSTOMS1_@Dec 23 2007, 12:25 PM~9514533
> *ya i did its from phx,az i just moved to indy
> *


cool, welcome to the midwest homie :thumbsup: 
ya need anything just ask or call we in indy all the time
513-259-5658 (pinky)


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)

thanks pinky i am going to have a grand opening maybe in feb have a lil car show, hop ill send u more info when i get it


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMCUSTOMS1_@Dec 23 2007, 02:16 PM~9514494
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:thumbsup: sounds good


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

FROM EVERYONE IN OBSESSION CARCLUB


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

I JUST WANT TO WISH YOU ALL A ''MERRY CHRISTMAS'' - FROM ST. LOUIS,MO.


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Merry Christmas Everyone !!


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)

merry christmas


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR FOO'S :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

same to you, you old bastard :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Dec 24 2007, 10:19 PM~9525127
> *DID ERR-ONE HAVE A GOOD CHRISTMAS OR WHAT?I WANT TO KNOW WHAT YALL GOT FROM THE WIFE...SO,JUST POST UP WHAT SHE GOT U,OR WHAT SANTA GOT U (ha-ha).WHAT IS A ''GOOD PRESENT'' NOW DAYZ ANYWAYZ?POST IT UP...</span>*


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

*Happy New Years everybody*


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Dec 28 2007, 10:22 AM~9550213
> *DID ERR-ONE HAVE A GOOD CHRISTMAS OR WHAT?I WANT TO KNOW WHAT YALL GOT FROM THE WIFE...SO,JUST POST UP WHAT SHE GOT U,OR WHAT SANTA GOT U (ha-ha).WHAT IS A ''GOOD PRESENT'' NOW DAYZ ANYWAYZ?POST IT UP...
> *


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Dec 28 2007, 10:22 AM~9550213
> *DID ERR-ONE HAVE A GOOD CHRISTMAS OR WHAT?I WANT TO KNOW WHAT YALL GOT FROM THE WIFE...SO,JUST POST UP WHAT SHE GOT U,OR WHAT SANTA GOT U (ha-ha).WHAT IS A ''GOOD PRESENT'' NOW DAYZ ANYWAYZ?POST IT UP...
> *


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

hope everyone's gettin ready for this summer! :biggrin:


----------



## MIDWESTJP (Jul 29, 2006)

ALL THE HOMIES FROM THE MIDWEST ADD MIDWESTJP317 TO MYSPACE I MA REP IT FOR U GUYS LET ME GET EVERYTHING READY WE GONE RIDE TO THE LOWRIDE MUSIC


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 5 2008, 07:43 PM~9616683
> *hope everyone's gettin ready for this summer! :biggrin:
> *


nope we retire


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> *nope we retire*



JIMMY U OLD FART :biggrin: 
U WILL BE LOWRIGING WHEN YOUR 90


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

no we are retiring from hopping, since people are full of shit in michigan :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

just get your shit ready homie :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 6 2008, 04:09 PM~9622012
> *just get your shit ready homie :biggrin:
> *



NEBRASKA!!  :biggrin: WHAT UP J?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

just gettin moved into our new shop , so we can get back to building  :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIDWESTJP_@Jan 6 2008, 10:43 AM~9619919
> *ALL THE HOMIES FROM THE MIDWEST ADD MIDWESTJP317  TO MYSPACE I MA REP IT FOR U GUYS LET ME GET EVERYTHING READY WE GONE RIDE TO THE LOWRIDE MUSIC
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 6 2008, 08:49 PM~9624840
> *just gettin moved into our new shop , so we can get back to building   :biggrin:
> *


Whatz up with ya PINKY???So,your gettin' ready for this summer,huh...Keep it up!


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jan 9 2008, 02:34 PM~9649995
> *Whatz up with ya PINKY???So,your gettin' ready for this summer,huh...Keep it up!
> *


yeah ya know, just trying to keep up with the jones's :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 9 2008, 09:07 PM~9653877
> *yeah ya know, just trying to keep up with the jones's :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jan 10 2008, 01:42 PM~9659400
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


you coming to our westside picnic on july 26? were having a after hop/drink fest at our new shop after the picnic, going to be a blast


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 6 2008, 02:14 PM~9621314
> *no we are retiring from hopping, since people are full of shit in michigan :0
> *


jim why talk bad about your fellow riders in michigan..get him a beer..hes nicer that way :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

because 90% of you riders are full of shit like i said


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 10 2008, 10:14 PM~9663014
> *because 90% of you riders are full of shit like i said
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

so is this happening.. or... a set location yet.. or.......????


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

*In the Midwest Baby*


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

can the midwest come together ?

:dunno: but alot of people are

:machinegun: haterz bro


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 17 2007, 11:34 PM~9473133
> *what up mr.mark rose........ :biggrin: hows the gerbal business :biggrin:
> *


Sup foo...? u still on that gay shit? :biggrin: 

Hows the new year treating ya?


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDDLER_@Jan 11 2008, 02:04 AM~9665351
> *can the midwest come together ?
> 
> :dunno:              but alot of people are
> ...




:yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## kandi66 (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm down want some show info so I can bring low shool out and kick it here;s my number 309 208 6194 call with info


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WHAT'S UP MIDWESTSIDERS..... :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDDLER_@Jan 11 2008, 01:04 AM~9665351
> *can the midwest come together ?
> 
> :dunno:              but alot of people are
> ...


I DONT THINK THE MIDWEST AS A WHOLE CAN HOEPFULLY IM WRONG THO, BUT SOME PPL LIKE YOU SAID ARE JSUT HATERZ!! BUT THEN AGAIN I DONT THINK NESSECARLIY THE MIDWEST NEED EVERYONE TO COME TO GETHER JSUT THE MAJORITY


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

I hope that we can all come together as one and stop putting one another down.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin: heres the thing, we're only gona hop the westcoast 1 time, unless we make it a yearly hop :0 which would be cool to me :biggrin: so we gona have to hop each other fo sure, i know i hope theres a few new cars in the midwest to hop against myself :biggrin: i love competition, the better it is the better my cars are gona be!!!AND I WOULD HAVE NO PROBLEM BUILDING SOMEONE A CAR TO BUST MY OWN ASS IF IT MEANT BETTER CARS FOR THE MIDWEST :0 :0 :biggrin: 

seasons coming fast fellas so get ya shit right, cause i am not playing around this year


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 sic 86_@Jan 12 2008, 04:18 PM~9676956
> *mann im down post a meeting spot and when it is shit fort wayne In. will be there
> *


I THink a cool meeting spot would be carl casper show feb22,23,24 louisville ky, most of the heavy hitters in the midwest will be there, might be a good spot to get everyone together and meet and see what's crackin  what do you guys think???

REPPIN THE MIDWEST TO THE FULLEST---PINKY BITCHES


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

THIS season is gona be off the hook :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 12 2008, 05:28 PM~9677003
> *THIS season is gona be off the hook :biggrin:
> *


yes it will be


----------



## 1 sic 86 (Jun 30, 2005)

will be there


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 12 2008, 03:37 PM~9676789
> *:biggrin: heres the thing, we're only gona hop the westcoast 1 time, unless we make it a yearly hop :0 which would be cool to me :biggrin:  so we gona have to hop each other fo sure, i know i hope theres a few new cars in the midwest to hop against myself :biggrin:  i love competition, the better it is the better my cars are gona be!!!AND I WOULD HAVE NO PROBLEM BUILDING SOMEONE A CAR TO BUST MY OWN ASS IF IT MEANT BETTER CARS FOR THE MIDWEST :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> seasons coming fast fellas so get ya shit right, cause i am not playing around this year
> *


i agree 100%. i dont care if its my car or my customers car as long as its doing the damn thing who cares


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

jimm im really slow with pics but im gona try to post pics of the caddy on monday night :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 1 sic 86 (Jun 30, 2005)

WHUT UP TEAM MIDWEST WE GONNA SMASH THEY ASS


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 sic 86_@Jan 13 2008, 11:47 AM~9681800
> *WHUT UP TEAM MIDWEST WE GONNA SMASH THEY ASS
> *


fo sho


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

hey j, you gonna get some team midwest shirts going ?


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 12 2008, 05:26 PM~9676999
> *I THink a cool meeting spot would be carl casper show feb22,23,24 louisville ky, most of the heavy hitters in the midwest will be there, might be a good spot to  get everyone together and meet and see what's crackin   what do you guys think???
> 
> REPPIN THE MIDWEST TO THE FULLEST---PINKY BITCHES
> *


x2 nice indoor venue would be the perfect place


----------



## 1 sic 86 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E_@Jan 13 2008, 02:07 PM~9682805
> *hey j, you gonna get some team midwest shirts going ?
> *


i was thinkin the same thing we can get some mid west hoppers thing goin


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 10 2008, 04:09 PM~9660598
> *you coming to our westside picnic on july 26? were having a after hop/drink fest at our new shop after the picnic, going to be a blast
> *


Jason,how long did it take u to get to St. Louis,for Black Sunday?Let me know,cause I want to know how far away u are,homie...Thankz!


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 12 2008, 04:26 PM~9676999
> *I THink a cool meeting spot would be carl casper show feb22,23,24 louisville ky, most of the heavy hitters in the midwest will be there, might be a good spot to  get everyone together and meet and see what's crackin   what do you guys think???
> 
> REPPIN THE MIDWEST TO THE FULLEST---PINKY BITCHES
> *


SOUNDZ GOOD TO ME HOMIE!!!


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 sic 86_@Jan 13 2008, 09:19 PM~9685779
> *i was thinkin the same thing we can get some mid west hoppers thing goin
> *


Maybe we all can pitch in to help.


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 12 2008, 07:26 PM~9676999
> *I THink a cool meeting spot would be carl casper show feb22,23,24 louisville ky, most of the heavy hitters in the midwest will be there, might be a good spot to  get everyone together and meet and see what's crackin   what do you guys think???
> 
> REPPIN THE MIDWEST TO THE FULLEST---PINKY BITCHES
> *


True, true... probably going to be some people heading down from Detroit. I can't wait to see what 08 has going on for all of us! 

Just so people know I'm trying to get to as many spots as I can again this year... *if anyone needs show coverage in the Midwest hit me up. The more we can cover the more exposure we can get nationally!* 

If you hook me up with a show I can hook you up with a couple prints or something to make it worth the referral.


----------



## 1 sic 86 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E_@Jan 14 2008, 06:14 AM~9689490
> *Maybe we all can pitch in to help.
> *


hey shit if everyone is down im down to get some shirts made


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 sic 86_@Jan 14 2008, 09:10 AM~9689828
> *hey shit if everyone is down im down to get some shirts made
> *


I'm down so count me in


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

btw new page


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by E_@Jan 13 2008, 02:07 PM~9682805
> *hey j, you gonna get some team midwest shirts going ?
> *


yeah il look into it homie!!


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 14 2008, 08:04 PM~9695004
> *yeah il look into it homie!!
> *


cool


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

hey jason get ahold of me, i was thinking of the midwest hoppers association and actually got a few shirts made a couple of years back let me know and we can do something


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://rapidshare.com/files/83882048/Unkno...00_PM_.rar.html



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2008, 07:46 PM~9694347
> *Free download coming right up.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 14 2008, 10:09 PM~9695060
> *hey jason get ahold of me, i was thinking of the midwest hoppers association and actually got a few shirts made a couple of years back let me know and we can do something
> *


LOL... we were JUST talking about something like that.

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Howard, A_D_4coupe, Pinky Bitches, JAE313

What up everyone... :wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

what's up howard :biggrin: 
jimmy il call you tomarow homie


----------



## JAE313 (Jan 5, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAE313_@Jan 14 2008, 07:18 PM~9695185
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: what's up?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 14 2008, 07:15 PM~9695146
> *what's up howard :biggrin:
> jimmy il call you tomarow homie
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

we tried this in the chi a couple years back.Just one thing you guys need in order for this to happen.and that is DEDICATED PEOPLE with out that it won't work.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

for real nim, there are only a few hardcore hoppers out here and a bunch of cheerleaders. if something like this is going to happen, we need real mother fuckers, like yourself to make sure this midwest thing can happen


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

Too bad Im not considered midwest, Im more south than midwest. I wish you all the best with it though.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

you can always move :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 14 2008, 11:19 PM~9695919
> *you can always move :0  :biggrin:
> *


Im down, Ill let you convince the wifey, she hates the cold....lol :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

buy her a better coat


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 14 2008, 11:37 PM~9696111
> *buy her a better coat
> *


You selling coats now too! :no: Show and Go Customs, Hydraullics, Wigs and Nails, Fades, and now... coats. Baller.


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 14 2008, 11:37 PM~9696111
> *buy her a better coat
> *


Nah she would freeze in the desert..........lol


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

first picnic of the year in CICAGO april 27 2008


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 14 2008, 08:13 PM~9695836
> *for real nim, there are only a few hardcore hoppers out here and a bunch of cheerleaders. if something like this is going to happen, we need real mother fuckers, like yourself to make sure this midwest thing can happen
> *


say word son :biggrin:


----------



## 1 sic 86 (Jun 30, 2005)

y dont EVERYONE POST PICS OF THERE RIDES FROM TEAM MIDWEST SO THEY CAN C WHAT THEY ARE GOING UP AGAINST


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 14 2008, 08:43 PM~9696175
> *You selling coats now too! :no:  Show and Go Customs, Hydraullics, Wigs and Nails, Fades, and now... coats.  Baller.
> *


shit dont forget jewelry, clothes, and moet fool


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 15 2008, 07:12 PM~9703345
> *shit dont forget jewelry, clothes, and moet fool
> *



moet (sp) , mullet *****.... :biggrin:


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jan 15 2008, 09:54 PM~9704916
> *moet (sp) , mullet *****....  :biggrin:
> *


lol now thats funny.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Jan 14 2008, 10:13 PM~9695836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry fellas but my hopper is sold and i will be consentrating on my 64 for the next couple years.but if for some odd reason i come across a nice ride to build i just might do that.best of luck homies.the west coast ain't playing  and i know the mid west got some shit coming out that will give them a run for there money :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

to be real i am not really interested in trying to keep up with the west coast, them boys are doing it all day everyday. they know they got my respect, well most of them anyway. i would just like to see everyone in the midwest on the same page for the lowrider lifestyle we all live  oh yeah and nim that 64 can be hopping in 2 weeks, get at me :0


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 15 2008, 10:36 PM~9705241
> *to be real i am not really interested in trying to keep up with the west coast, them boys are doing it all day everyday. they know they got my respect, well most of them anyway. i would just like to see everyone in the midwest on the same page for the lowrider lifestyle we all live   oh yeah and nim that 64 can be hopping in 2 weeks, get at me :0
> *


Shit if it hits anything like that 63 I saw when i came up there I would be all over it.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:dunno: what 63?


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 15 2008, 10:36 PM~9705241
> *to be real i am not really interested in trying to keep up with the west coast, them boys are doing it all day everyday. they know they got my respect, well most of them anyway. i would just like to see everyone in the midwest on the same page for the lowrider lifestyle we all live   oh yeah and nim that 64 can be hopping in 2 weeks, get at me :0
> *


YOU KNOW MY SITUATION HOMIE.I CAN'T RIGHT NOW BRO.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

whatever baller :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 16 2008, 09:38 AM~9708111
> *whatever baller :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 12 2008, 06:37 PM~9676789
> *:biggrin: heres the thing, we're only gona hop the westcoast 1 time, unless we make it a yearly hop :0 which would be cool to me :biggrin:  so we gona have to hop each other fo sure, i know i hope theres a few new cars in the midwest to hop against myself :biggrin:  i love competition, the better it is the better my cars are gona be!!!AND I WOULD HAVE NO PROBLEM BUILDING SOMEONE A CAR TO BUST MY OWN ASS IF IT MEANT BETTER CARS FOR THE MIDWEST :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> seasons coming fast fellas so get ya shit right, cause i am not playing around this year
> *


THATS SOME REAL SHIT. MOST SHOPS WITH THE KNOW HOW WOULDNT
BUILD WHAT YOU PAY THEM FOR IF IT WAS GOING TO OUT DO OR COMPETE WITH THEIR SHIT. IN MY OPINION THERES A LOT OF PEOPLE THAT THINKS HAVING A LOWRIDER MAKES THEM A CELEBRITY SO THEY HATE TO SEE THE NEXT MAN OR WOMAN WITH ONE. THEY FEEL LIKE ANOTHER CAR IN THEIR PRESENCE TAKES AWAY FROM THEIR FAME OR SOME SHIT. I LOVE LOWRIDERS PERIOD! IT DONT MATTER IF ITS CANDY OR PRIMER, HOPPER OR NOT. I WANT TO SEE ALL THIS HATE STOP.


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Jan 16 2008, 02:10 PM~9711017
> *THATS SOME REAL SHIT. MOST SHOPS WITH THE KNOW HOW WOULDNT
> BUILD WHAT YOU PAY THEM FOR IF IT WAS GOING TO OUT DO OR COMPETE WITH THEIR SHIT. IN MY OPINION THERES A LOT OF PEOPLE THAT THINKS HAVING A LOWRIDER MAKES THEM A CELEBRITY SO THEY HATE TO SEE THE NEXT MAN OR WOMAN WITH ONE. THEY FEEL LIKE ANOTHER CAR IN THEIR PRESENCE TAKES AWAY FROM THEIR FAME OR SOME SHIT. I LOVE LOWRIDERS PERIOD! IT DONT MATTER IF ITS CANDY OR PRIMER, HOPPER OR NOT. I WANT TO SEE ALL THIS HATE STOP.
> *


I dont think theres hate going on i think its just pure Competition. I think the hate or should i say dislike comes out when people start talking mad game about doing this or doing that or my shit is better. but then they dont back it up. Also I think its about how you go about things or the way one carries them self. *If you think your shit dont stink, trust it does.. ???*


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 15 2008, 10:47 PM~9705351
> *:dunno: what 63?
> *



He means da 4... one of them...LOL... us mini-truckers dont know impalas...LOL


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jan 16 2008, 05:21 PM~9711565
> *He means da 4... one of them...LOL... us mini-truckers dont know impalas...LOL
> 
> *


See bill knew what i meant..... but I meant your 64 hardtop. My bad all mighty Jimmy :biggrin: please forgive me


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jan 16 2008, 04:21 PM~9711565
> *He means da 4... one of them...LOL... us mini-truckers dont know impalas...LOL
> 
> *




fuckin minitruckers :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DavyFromSC_@Jan 16 2008, 05:05 PM~9712424
> *See bill knew what i meant..... but I meant your 64 hardtop. My bad all mighty Jimmy :biggrin:  please forgive me
> *


oh i forgot you with the rob crew :biggrin: but anyway what j was saying. i would build the shit out of someones car, even if it meant beating myself. i dont care becasue either way one way or another my shops name is associated with that car. hell tommy came to me as a customer (weve become great friends over the years) and he has been crushin people for years. i wish i could build cars for everyone, but what people dont understand there is alot of money and maintenence that has to go in this shit. its not like you build it and your done. fuck trust me we went through 16 motors, 10 pumpheads, and fucking probably 12 pairs of springs till we found what worked and that was only one car


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 16 2008, 09:38 AM~9708111
> *whatever baller :biggrin:
> *


no I don't play ball either :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 16 2008, 08:03 PM~9712962
> *oh i forgot you with the rob crew  :biggrin: but anyway what j was saying. i would build the shit out of someones car, even if it meant beating myself. i dont care becasue either way one way or another my shops name is associated with that car. hell tommy came to me as a customer (weve become great friends over the years) and he has been crushin people for years. i wish i could build cars for everyone, but what people dont understand there is alot of money and maintenence that has to go in this shit. its not like you build it and your done. fuck trust me we went through 16 motors, 10 pumpheads, and fucking probably 12 pairs of springs till we found what worked and that was only one car
> *


and after you figuered it out I am sure you still been changing motors gears and all and soon the batts will need to be changed.trust me been there also its not cheap at all.thats wh I had to get rid of my ride.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 16 2008, 06:10 PM~9713019
> *no I don't play ball either :biggrin:
> *


well it depends on how much money is involved nim lololoololololololololololol oh yeah are they still together. and dont trip nim you got rid of one but soon you will have what you really want


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 16 2008, 08:27 PM~9713177
> *well it depends on how much money is involved nim lololoololololololololololol oh yeah are they still together. and dont trip nim you got rid of one but soon you will have what you really want
> *


YES AND YES lol


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

OK FOR THE TRUCK LOVERS OUT THERE I HAVE A 1978 C1500 FOR SALE 4800 OR BEST OFFER


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

NEEDS NEW BATTS AND CLEANED UP THE SET UP.


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 16 2008, 07:22 PM~9712596
> *fuckin minitruckers :biggrin:
> *



I gotta mini truck that will spank you all day homie.....


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 16 2008, 08:03 PM~9712962
> *oh i forgot you with the rob crew  :biggrin: but anyway what j was saying. i would build the shit out of someones car, even if it meant beating myself. i dont care becasue either way one way or another my shops name is associated with that car. hell tommy came to me as a customer (weve become great friends over the years) and he has been crushin people for years. i wish i could build cars for everyone, but what people dont understand there is alot of money and maintenence that has to go in this shit. its not like you build it and your done. fuck trust me we went through 16 motors, 10 pumpheads, and fucking probably 12 pairs of springs till we found what worked and that was only one car
> *



:uh:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jan 16 2008, 08:13 PM~9713587
> *I gotta mini truck that will spank you all day homie.....
> *




HELL EVEN PEOPLE FROM MICH. CAN MAKE TRUCKS HOP LOLOLOL







OH ALL DAY


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

Its cool homie,,, I would be scared if I was you too.... :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jan 16 2008, 09:17 PM~9714073
> *Its cool homie,,, I would be scared if I was you too....  :biggrin:
> *




HAHAHA THAT'S A GOOD ONE I LIKE THAT , BUT FOR REAL I GOT THAT 
THAT'S MINE ON THE BOTTOM THE 78 I CAN HOLD MY OWN ....
JUST GIVING DAVY A LITTLE SHIT IS ALL


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 16 2008, 10:22 PM~9714113
> *HAHAHA THAT'S A GOOD ONE I LIKE THAT , BUT FOR REAL I GOT THAT
> THAT'S MINE ON THE BOTTOM THE 78 I CAN HOLD MY OWN ....
> JUST GIVING DAVY A LITTLE SHIT IS ALL
> ...


Nice I take it you finally saw it in there. Man that Monte has come a long way. Man I aint got a mini truck anymore, that shit got chopped up and fed to the scrap yard but i gots some shit up my sleeve


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i got 20 bucks and a bag of doughnuts on bill


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

WHAT IT DOOOOOOOOOO???


----------



## 1 sic 86 (Jun 30, 2005)

my new motor gettin ready for summer


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

Its cool homie, I was just messing with ya, maybe this we can meet up at one of the shows and throw back a couple beers.......


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 15 2008, 08:36 PM~9705241
> *to be real i am not really interested in trying to keep up with the west coast, them boys are doing it all day everyday. they know they got my respect, well most of them anyway. i would just like to see everyone in the midwest on the same page for the lowrider lifestyle we all live   oh yeah and nim that 64 can be hopping in 2 weeks, get at me :0
> *


x2


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jan 17 2008, 02:02 PM~9719063
> *Its cool homie, I was just messing with ya, maybe this we can meet up at one of the shows and throw back a couple beers.......
> *



I DON'T DRINK BEER JUST LIQUIR AND DONUTS LOLOLOL
TELL YOUR HOMIE TO WATCH HIS DONUTS


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DavyFromSC_@Jan 16 2008, 10:28 PM~9714876
> *Nice I take it you finally saw it in there. Man that Monte has come a long way. Man I aint got a mini truck anymore, that shit got chopped up and fed to the scrap yard but i gots some shit up my sleeve
> *




YEA YOU KNOW HOW I DO MAN I LIKE FUCKIN WITH THEM SHOW CARS 
TO MUCH TO BE SERIOUS ABOUT THAT SHIT IT STARTS PISSIN ME OFF AFTER A WHILE AND I GOT TO GIVE IT A BREAK :biggrin:


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 18 2008, 06:12 PM~9728690
> *YEA YOU KNOW HOW I DO MAN I LIKE FUCKIN WITH THEM SHOW CARS
> TO MUCH TO BE SERIOUS ABOUT THAT SHIT IT STARTS PISSIN ME OFF AFTER A WHILE AND I GOT TO GIVE IT A BREAK :biggrin:
> *


I know exactly what you mean. :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## 1 sic 86 (Jun 30, 2005)

ttt for all the midwest people


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

hope everyones gettin ready :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 20 2008, 10:10 AM~9738785
> *hope everyones gettin ready :0  :biggrin:
> *


Hey,I got a call yesterday,& I was told dat TRUUCHA got locked up... :uh: Has anyone heard about it,yet?Does anyone know if itz true?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

yeah i heard the same thing :0


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

It was a topic made about it.


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 18 2008, 06:10 PM~9728671
> *I DON'T DRINK BEER JUST LIQUIR AND DONUTS LOLOLOL
> TELL YOUR HOMIE TO WATCH HIS DONUTS
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 20 2008, 01:10 PM~9739665
> *yeah i heard the same thing :0
> *




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








I heard he was chasin' Britney or Paris around L.A. or something like that! :uh: :loco: :werd:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

I GOT a call today, and if we want the west coast to come this way we gona need confirmation of the midwest hoppers that will be competing, basically we need to give them a reason to meet us in the middle, if you know what im sayin  
the point was made that they came here once and no competition, so why do it twice :0 which technically is a good point... SO give it to me straight fellas!!!! IF THIS GOES DOWN,WHO PLANS ON ATTENDING AND COMPETING--


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

IL go first :biggrin: we are bringing at least 3 cars :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i got 3


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jan 20 2008, 10:52 PM~9743707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAM...SHE GOTS SOME BIG ASS FEET :0


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jan 20 2008, 12:26 PM~9738863
> *Hey,I got a call yesterday,& I was told dat TRUUCHA got locked up... :uh: Has anyone heard about it,yet?Does anyone know if itz true?
> *


No he didn't..he said his partner did though. He address it in the topic.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 22 2008, 08:35 PM~9758501
> *I GOT a call today, and if we want the west coast to come this way we gona need confirmation of the midwest hoppers that will be competing, basically we need to give them a reason to meet us in the middle, if you know what im sayin
> the point was made that they came here once and no competition, so why do it twice :0 which technically is a good point... SO give it to me straight fellas!!!! IF THIS GOES DOWN,WHO PLANS ON ATTENDING AND COMPETING--
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jan 22 2008, 09:13 PM~9759920
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

i got 1 :0


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 22 2008, 06:35 PM~9758501
> *I GOT a call today, and if we want the west coast to come this way we gona need confirmation of the midwest hoppers that will be competing, basically we need to give them a reason to meet us in the middle, if you know what im sayin
> the point was made that they came here once and no competition, so why do it twice :0 which technically is a good point... SO give it to me straight fellas!!!! IF THIS GOES DOWN,WHO PLANS ON ATTENDING AND COMPETING--
> *



SOUTHSIDE WILL BE THERE!! :biggrin: WITH ATLEAST 3 CARS ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 23 2008, 09:16 AM~9762213
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

here's what i got so far!!!!!!
me and lalo 3 cars(maybe more)
jimmy 3 cars
mattdog 1 car
flaco78 1 car
south side 3 cars
anyone else? 
here's who i think and know of that should be attending, so speak up if im wrong
down4life
majestics kc
pittbull
cold blooded
CP
IF I FORGOT TO MENTION ANYONE, SPEAK UP :biggrin: WE NEED TO GET THIS SORTED OUT AND I THINK THE TULSA INDIVIDUALS PICNIC WOULD BE A GREAT SPOT FOR THIS TO HAPPEN, I THINK ITS IN JUNE SO THAT'S PLENTY OF TIME TO PLAN


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jan 22 2008, 09:11 PM~9759903
> *No he didn't..he said his partner did though.  He address it in the topic.
> *


Oh O.K. ''thankz homie''! :thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

I might have 2 by then


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 23 2008, 07:03 PM~9766993
> *here's what i got so far!!!!!!
> me and lalo  3 cars(maybe more)
> jimmy          3 cars
> ...


Por vida from Detroit will have 1 for sure maybe 2


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

i will be there and so will pat


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 23 2008, 08:03 PM~9766993
> *here's what i got so far!!!!!!
> me and lalo  3 cars(maybe more)
> jimmy          3 cars
> ...





NOT REALLY FROM THE MIDWEST MORE LIKE THE MID- SOUTH- WEST
BUT I'M DOWN US OBSESSION BOY'S ARE ALWAYS READY TO RIDE IT AIN'T NO THING BUT IT 'S UP TO YOU BOYS LET ME KNOW


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 23 2008, 09:03 PM~9766993
> *here's what i got so far!!!!!!
> me and lalo  3 cars(maybe more)
> jimmy          3 cars
> ...


Now that would be a ridiculous hop thats for sure! If everyone agreed and stuck to making sure they have the cars they say they are going to bring....oh it would be a sight to be seen.


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Don't forget about our picnic in July!!!


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 24 2008, 03:42 PM~9774381
> *NOT REALLY FROM THE MIDWEST MORE LIKE THE MID- SOUTH- WEST
> BUT I'M DOWN US OBSESSION BOY'S ARE ALWAYS READY TO RIDE IT AIN'T NO THING BUT IT 'S UP TO YOU BOYS LET ME KNOW
> *


hell yeah homie, we will need all the top dogs for sure,


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

i'm trying


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

what up everybody


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

anyone else game??


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Id like to go to spectate, but not compete :biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: ME TOO


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 26 2008, 09:10 PM~9792662
> *anyone else game??
> *


i am not driving to oklahoma


----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

dont you have a driver?......send him and have him pick you up at the airport :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 24 2008, 03:56 PM~9774447
> *Now that would be a ridiculous hop thats for sure!  If everyone agreed and stuck to making sure they have the cars they say they are going to bring....oh it would be a sight to be seen.
> *




That is the whole point of this, COMMITMENT.. If everyone that is talkin there shit, lives up to there word, oh it would be a sight alright. 


Jimmy, Oklahoma isn't that far. Plus they got a spot there I Know U will Like.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackInAction_@Jan 27 2008, 10:19 AM~9794580
> *That is the whole point of this, COMMITMENT.. If everyone that is talkin there shit, lives up to there word, oh it would be a sight alright.
> Jimmy, Oklahoma isn't that far.  Plus they got a spot there I Know U will Like.
> *


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BackInAction_@Jan 27 2008, 08:19 AM~9794580
> *That is the whole point of this, COMMITMENT.. If everyone that is talkin there shit, lives up to there word, oh it would be a sight alright.
> Jimmy, Oklahoma isn't that far.  Plus they got a spot there I Know U will Like.
> *


 :0 uh oh lol. the only problem is they are going to come with all that wheels pushed back hitting the rear quarter panel bullshit. that shit dont fly


----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

well i am sure a set of GUIDELINES would be agreed upon before hand


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 27 2008, 06:53 AM~9794426
> *i am not driving to oklahoma
> *


WHAT? :0 why not, u know we gona have to travel for this to happen :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 27 2008, 10:09 AM~9795018
> *:0 uh oh lol. the only problem is they are going to come with all that wheels pushed back hitting the rear quarter panel bullshit. that shit dont fly
> *




U are right Jimmy, thats is why we would try to match boys up before hand. If they want to use weight and all that other BS they do, it would be addressed BEFOREHAND.....

All of us, West coast and MIDWEST, need to realize that there are to different cultures. the west coast doesn't adhere to rules at all. Where the Midwest does....... If everyone keeps an open mind this could work out..... The point of all this is to prove that the MIDWEST does deserve some props for the serious hoppers that are out here..... But before all of this can happen, people need to commit to going. All the rest WILL work itself out.........


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jan 24 2008, 04:44 PM~9773920
> *I might have 2 by then
> *



better tell your brotha to shit bullshittin then... LOL


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 27 2008, 08:53 AM~9794426
> *i am not driving to oklahoma
> *


you never drive anyway busta


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 27 2008, 10:09 AM~9795018
> *:0 uh oh lol. the only problem is they are going to come with all that wheels pushed back hitting the rear quarter panel bullshit. that shit dont fly
> *


'sure it dont fly homie, the question is can anyone beat them following our rules :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 27 2008, 07:03 PM~9797833
> *'sure it dont fly homie,  the question is can anyone beat them following our rules :0  :nicoderm:
> *


No because there is no way to do 90+ with the wheels centered in the wheel well. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yes there is :0


----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 27 2008, 06:14 PM~9797910
> *No because there is no way to do 90+ with the wheels centered in the wheel well. :biggrin:
> *


what do you say the highest a car can do with the wheels center in the wheel wells 85 


gbody 
impala 
i guess elco i s a car too?

what do you think ....


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> *BIGDOLLABILL Posted Today, 05:55 PM
> 
> better tell your brotha to shit bullshittin then... LOL *



I know :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 27 2008, 09:58 PM~9799687
> *yes there is :0
> *


then stop crying get to hopping, :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 28 2008, 07:08 AM~9801527
> *then stop crying get to hopping,  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

oh im not gonna do it, but someone else can


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 28 2008, 07:34 AM~9801617
> *oh im not gonna do it, but someone else can
> *


cmon man dont make me do everything :biggrin: i dont have time for another build :angry: , but il build one for someone else :yes:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Jan 23 2008, 12:06 AM~9760411
> *i got 1  :0
> *


you have a hopper? whats it hiiting? they need cars doing 70 plus inches.not hating I just never seen a hopper from your club


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Jan 28 2008, 12:29 AM~9799986
> *what do you say the highest a car can do with the wheels center in the wheel  wells 85
> gbody
> impala
> ...


Impala for sure....with trailing arms that are 10 feet long. :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Jan 27 2008, 11:29 PM~9799986
> *what do you say the highest a car can do with the wheels center in the wheel  wells 85
> gbody
> impala
> ...


No car will do more than that with the suspension going forward, if you reverse 4 linked the car could go higher just not with the setup only, and most of the MIDWEST doesn't do that so there you go, we all know you aren't driving a car with reverse 4 link very far or fast. :biggrin: There is still alot to be tried but I'm not going to be the one trying. There will always be an excuse for losing and the West Coast just doesn't care about any rules so it will never be a fair hop and they will still think a weighted G-body that can't drive is the shit no matter how bad it looks. You guys can hop them I don't have any desire to hop anymore, way more trouble than it's worth and I don't have the time or money to do it if i wanted to. To me if it isn't a complete car with 13's and can drive I don't care. I would rather do 30 clean than 90 without a bumper and header. :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 28 2008, 08:51 AM~9801680
> *you have a hopper? whats it hiiting? they need cars doing 70 plus inches.not hating I just never seen a hopper from your club
> *


yeah i have a hopper . it was soposed to be out sooner .but the guy that worked on it had some problems (long story). i really dont know what it hits i havent had a chance to test it yet. as far as club if your talking about lowered fantasies i havent been with them 4 awile. its cool homie your just wantin to know what up


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

i feel ya yetti, im to busy at the shop to build anything else for myself, just trying to get a cruiser together for the summer :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 28 2008, 08:14 PM~9806747
> *i feel ya yetti, im to busy at the shop to build anything else for myself, just trying to get a cruiser together for the summer :biggrin:
> *


I'm not trying to build for anybody else. :biggrin: People don't understand when you work on cars all day it's hard to work on your own afterwards. I doubt i will have anything out this summer maybe next year and it won't be a radical hopper that's for sure.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Jan 28 2008, 08:38 PM~9806419
> *yeah i have a hopper . it was soposed to be out sooner .but the guy that worked on it had some problems (long story). i really dont know what it hits i havent had a chance to test it yet. as far as club if your talking about lowered fantasies i havent been with them 4 awile. its cool homie your just wantin to know what up
> *


What kind of car you have?


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 28 2008, 08:24 PM~9806826
> *What kind of car you have?
> *


83 regal


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

you bringin it out this year


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:angry: double post


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 28 2008, 08:35 PM~9806907
> *you bringin it out this year
> *


yeah


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Jan 28 2008, 09:47 PM~9807005
> *yeah
> *


cool, will look forward to seeing it.


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 28 2008, 10:40 PM~9808517
> *cool, will look forward to seeing it.
> *


X2  The homie Flaco has been waiting too long to start hitting back bumper. I cant wait to see this ride out with a StreetStyle plaque. Sup Flaco?! :cheesy:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

he the one who had that orange car?

oh well, i guess ill see when i see it. :cheesy:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jan 28 2008, 10:43 PM~9808579
> *X2   The homie Flaco has been waiting too long to start hitting back bumper. I cant wait to see this ride out with a StreetStyle plaque. Sup Flaco?! :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: whats up homie. not much here just gettin ready for this weekend


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

anyone else wana get in on this :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Essence CC (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 29 2008, 08:24 AM~9811317
> *anyone else wana get in on this :biggrin:
> *


let see what it do first :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 29 2008, 11:14 AM~9812580
> *let see what it do first :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :0 :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:  

Is that your new project Joe?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Jan 29 2008, 03:09 PM~9813869
> *:0    :0  :cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> Is that your new project Joe?
> *


one of them,been working on it for a minute,im almost done


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Jan 28 2008, 11:18 PM~9809065
> *:thumbsup: whats up homie. not much here just gettin ready for this weekend
> *


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Jan 28 2008, 09:26 PM~9806832
> *83 regal
> *


Single pump??


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)




----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Jan 29 2008, 05:31 PM~9815012
> *Single pump??
> *


 :biggrin: yeah


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Jan 29 2008, 11:21 PM~9818053
> *:biggrin: yeah
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 29 2008, 03:20 AM~9806274
> *No car will do more than that with the suspension going forward, if you reverse 4 linked the car could go higher just not with the setup only, and most of the MIDWEST doesn't do that so there you go, we all know you aren't driving a car with reverse 4 link very far or fast. :biggrin:  There is still alot to be tried but I'm not going to be the one trying.  There will always be an excuse for losing and the West Coast just doesn't care about any rules so it will never be a fair hop and they will still think a weighted G-body that can't drive is the shit no matter how bad it looks.  You guys can hop them I don't have any desire to hop anymore, way more trouble than it's worth and I don't have the time or money to do it if i wanted to. To me if it isn't a complete car with 13's and can drive I don't care. I would rather do 30 clean than 90 without a bumper and header. :biggrin:
> *


HERD THAT !! i feel the same , way more trouble than its worth,, those cars to me , are for people that have something to prove , and it really dont prove shit .. anyone can do it ,and thats been proven ..... 

you build a car to do 100 , then i'll build one to do 101 , then you do 102 , then i do 103 , then you do 104 ,then i'll do 105 ,,, it WONT END .... 

BUT IF SOMEONE wants to make it worth my time '' pay me some big $$$$$$$ '' so i can build a worthless car that i dont want , just let me know what your car hits ,, and i'll beat it for you .... LOL :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lol exactly


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

x3


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

x4


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 2 2007, 07:41 PM~9357633
> *NOT THE MID WEST THEY RAN LIKE THEY WAS SPONCERED BY CCE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: What do you got that makes you so much better?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Jan 30 2008, 09:37 AM~9820576
> *x4
> *


x5 ....but I still do like to hop high cuz its fun!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 30 2008, 11:33 AM~9822031
> *x5  ....but I still do like to hop high cuz its fun!!!  :biggrin:
> *


X6
yup!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Jan 30 2008, 12:59 PM~9822196
> *X6
> yup!
> *


its true,we build drivable cars also they look good.

all our cars are complete cars :biggrin: :biggrin:  

and gas its getting kind of expensive for us to be hauling extra weight that we dont need. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 30 2008, 06:14 AM~9820240
> *HERD THAT !! i feel the same , way more trouble than its worth,, those cars to me , are for people that have something to prove , and it really dont prove shit .. anyone can do it ,and thats been proven .....
> 
> you build a car to do 100 ,  then i'll build one to do 101 , then you do 102 , then i do 103 , then you do 104 ,then i'll do 105 ,,, it WONT END ....
> ...


I just want one that I can drive and I'll be happy. :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 29 2008, 11:14 AM~9812580
> *let see what it do first :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DATZ A NICE-ASS RIDE HOMIE!!!I WANT TO SEE IT WHEN ITZ ALL DONE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

so WESTCOAST :uh: how does tulsa sound??? i mean if you cant handle it :0 we will understand,


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

that would be nice


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

FUCK IT I'LL TACK A ROAD TRIP!!! & SHOT IT ALL DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 3 2008, 06:35 PM~9857190
> *FUCK IT  I'LL TACK A ROAD TRIP!!! & SHOT IT ALL DOWN :biggrin:
> *


well lets do it then homie, talk to some other cats over there and see whats up, its the individuals pic nic tulsa oklahoma, get it confirmed :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

ANYONE ELSE FROM THE WESTCOAST WANT TO CHIME IN :0


----------



## Poo Broke (Oct 19, 2006)

sound like a road trip


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 3 2008, 04:02 PM~9856156
> *so WESTCOAST :uh: how does tulsa sound???  i mean if you cant handle it  :0 we will understand,
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
looks like its goin down. wish my car was ready but i still got a looooooong way to go...


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

AND IT'S A SINGLE PUMP !!!!!! SO IF U THINK U CAN GET SOME LET'S DO IT !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

anyone in the midwest want to take on spike's single pump, 14's and wheels in the rear quarter :biggrin: now im just playing dog, but this is gona be kinda hard to do with the westcoast rules and the midwest rules, sooooo how can this be handled, so im gona put our rules or guidlines that we go by and see if we can come up with a happy medium to make this happen and keep everyone happy :biggrin: 

midwest guidlines:
13's /some people run 14's (not me)
chrome/paint
v-8 (few exceptions)
wheels in the center (where it belongs)
lays low
driveable
NO WEIGHT(batteries are way to expensive now) :biggrin: 
that's all i can think of so feel free to express your opinions, like i said i want this to go down with no excuses so we need everyones input, and i dont expect the westcoast to build new cars to meet our guidlines, i just want this to be as fair as possible,,,,so we need a happy medium that everyone can agree on , :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 5 2008, 08:57 PM~9873094
> *anyone in the midwest want to take on spike's single pump, 14's and wheels in the rear quarter :biggrin:  now im just playing dog, but this is gona be kinda hard to do with the westcoast rules and the midwest rules, sooooo how can this be handled, so im gona put our rules or guidlines that we go by and see if we can come up with a happy medium to make this happen and keep everyone happy :biggrin:
> 
> midwest guidlines:
> ...


You just eliminated most the west coast. :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 5 2008, 07:57 PM~9873094
> *anyone in the midwest want to take on spike's single pump, 14's and wheels in the rear quarter :biggrin:  now im just playing dog, but this is gona be kinda hard to do with the westcoast rules and the midwest rules, sooooo how can this be handled, so im gona put our rules or guidlines that we go by and see if we can come up with a happy medium to make this happen and keep everyone happy :biggrin:
> 
> midwest guidlines:
> ...


what do you mean by no weight..... just asking.. i want to make sure im on the same level


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Feb 5 2008, 10:03 PM~9874527
> *what do you mean by no weight..... just asking.. i want to make sure im on the same level
> *


NO LEAD IN THE TRUNK OR BUMPER (WINK,WINK)
NO MANHOLES IN THE TRUNK
NO SHEETS OF METAL UNDER BATTERIES
JUST PUMP RACK,BATTS,AND PUMPS, 

ANYTHING THAT DOESNT BELONG IN YOUR TRUNK :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 6 2008, 06:57 AM~9876361
> *NO LEAD IN THE TRUNK OR BUMPER (WINK,WINK)
> NO MANHOLES IN THE TRUNK
> NO SHEETS OF METAL UNDER BATTERIES
> ...


How about Plates, registration, INS, a back seat, Front clip, Front and back windshields. Racks made out of square tubing not bar stock.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Feb 6 2008, 07:41 AM~9876481
> *How about Plates, registration, INS, a back seat, Front clip, Front and back windshields. Racks made out of square tubing not bar stock.
> *


yes what he said :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

well we only got 1 response from the westcoast(spike) so i dont think its gona happen, we will see :uh:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

there scared :cheesy:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

take a spare set of rims 'cause them tulsa roads is harsh!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 5 2008, 07:57 PM~9873094
> *anyone in the midwest want to take on spike's single pump, 14's and wheels in the rear quarter :biggrin:  now im just playing dog, but this is gona be kinda hard to do with the westcoast rules and the midwest rules, sooooo how can this be handled, so im gona put our rules or guidlines that we go by and see if we can come up with a happy medium to make this happen and keep everyone happy :biggrin:
> 
> midwest guidlines:
> ...


WELL WE'R IN THE STREETS SO DON'T CRY IT ALL GO'S IF IT'S GOING 2 TAKE ONLY ME THEM IT'S GOING DOWN BESIDES I THINK IT'S MORE THEN ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 7 2008, 07:43 PM~9890280
> *WELL WE'R IN THE STREETS SO DON'T CRY IT ALL GO'S IF IT'S GOING 2 TAKE ONLY ME THEM IT'S GOING DOWN BESIDES I THINK IT'S MORE THEN ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


oh dont worry homie, you will never hear me cry about anything, see im not worried about your rules :0 im just sorry i dont have a single pump :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 8 2008, 07:04 AM~9893701
> *oh dont worry homie, you will never hear me cry about anything, see im not worried about your rules :0 im just sorry i dont have a single pump :biggrin:
> *


OK!! THEM LET'S PLAY :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i need all of the your help.....i need all of you to get over there in the hydraulics forum and vote for my ass.....i need about five more votes to pull this off.....come on fellas and ladies i need your help......time is runnin out......


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

I know this may be a little off topic in here..... I was wondering if there was anyone in here that hasn't voted yet in the Adex Giveaway contest if they could help me out and vote???

Currently I'm in second place again.... I would be greatful for any help I can get. I do want to make it known that if I do happen to win I am going to give the valve to my father. My father has supported me in lowriding for the past 12 years and has always given me the encouragement to follow my dreams and make things happen. 

Now my father is getting ready to juice his truck and I would like to thank him for being there for me. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908









Thank you all and God Bless.... 
Jay


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 8 2008, 11:05 AM~9895223
> *OK!! THEM LET'S PLAY :biggrin:
> *


i dont have a single pump, i hate single pump, but if you have a double i would be more than happy to take your car


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 9 2008, 10:01 AM~9901725
> *i dont have a single pump, i hate single pump, but if you have a double i would be more than happy to take your car
> *



shit it's there own damn fault they can't afford two pumps the way i see it lololololol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 6 2008, 06:57 AM~9876361
> *NO LEAD IN THE TRUNK OR BUMPER (WINK,WINK)
> NO MANHOLES IN THE TRUNK
> NO SHEETS OF METAL UNDER BATTERIES
> ...


O.K. so what about a 450lb. MTX jack-hammer sub & about 8 amps??? :biggrin: J/K :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 9 2008, 10:01 AM~9901725
> *i dont have a single pump, i hate single pump, but if you have a double i would be more than happy to take your car
> *


HEY FELLAS WHATS CRACKING?I SEE YOU GUYS ARE AT IT AGAIN.I WANT TO PLAY JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN.MY WAGON IS SINGLE AND WILL HOP ANYONE OUT THERE. AND IF ANY OF YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO CRY ABOUT NOT WANTING TO HOP AGAINST A SINGLE I WILL GLADLY DUCT TAPE A PUMP ON MY FRONT SEAT FOR YOU


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

im trying to get some singles lined up for you guys but it looks like no one wants to play :dunno: so i might have to build one myself i guess :uh: god i hate g-body's :biggrin: someone please step up single pump and go against these guys so i dont have to build another stupid g-body :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i got one i will hop, but its a real car. i dont give a fuck to hop as long as its a equal car


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 13 2008, 09:41 PM~9937459
> *i got one i will hop, but its a real car. i dont give a fuck to hop as long as its a equal car
> *


EQUAL HERE?WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT  JUST PULL UP OR SHUT UP,ITS A HOP NOT A CAR SHOW,MINES SINGLE WITH12 BATTERIES.I DONT CARE WHAT YOU BRING LETS JUST HOP.OH AND WHAT UP LIL PINKY?DONT BUILD A SINGLE JUST FOR US WERE SCARRED :roflmao: JUST BRING THAT DOUBLE PUMP


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

let me play with my stooopid truck. I want to play too. Come on coach put me in the game..... I know trucks dont count  Good luck to all single or double just keep it lowrider.


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Feb 14 2008, 08:34 AM~9939977
> *let me play with my stooopid truck. I want to play too. Come on coach put me in the game.....    I know trucks dont count   Good luck to all single or double just keep it lowrider.
> *


YES SIR! :thumbsup: I LIKE THE ATTITUDE


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Feb 13 2008, 09:06 PM~9937700
> *EQUAL HERE?WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT  JUST PULL UP OR SHUT UP,ITS A HOP NOT A CAR SHOW,MINES SINGLE WITH12 BATTERIES.I DONT CARE WHAT YOU BRING LETS JUST HOP.OH AND WHAT UP LIL PINKY?DONT BUILD A SINGLE JUST FOR US WERE SCARRED :roflmao: JUST BRING THAT DOUBLE PUMP
> *


like i said before, im bringin a DOUBLE and you will lose :0 :yes:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Feb 13 2008, 10:53 AM~9932865
> *O.K. so what about a 450lb. MTX jack-hammer sub & about 8 amps??? :biggrin: J/K :biggrin:
> *


Whatz up Pinky Bitches & PINKY???Howz err-thing goin'?


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 15 2008, 08:29 AM~9948237
> *like i said before, im bringin a DOUBLE  and you will lose :0  :yes:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: NO PLEASE NO :roflmao: BRING IT LETS DO THIS!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Feb 15 2008, 11:18 AM~9949639
> *Whatz up Pinky Bitches & PINKY???Howz err-thing goin'?
> *


going good homie, gettin ready for the car show next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Feb 15 2008, 03:30 PM~9951325
> *hno:  hno:  hno: NO PLEASE NO :roflmao: BRING IT LETS DO THIS!!!
> *


you dont have to be scared :biggrin: you just have to show up and we will have a good time :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

can the midwest help a homie out and vote for me ? :cheesy: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391915


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 15 2008, 06:35 PM~9952305
> *you dont have to be scared :biggrin: you just have to show up and we will have a good time :biggrin:
> *


I WILL AND I WILL BREAK YOU OFF 2! WE SHOULD HAVE A LITTLE GRILL OUT THERE LOSER BUYS THE MEAT IF YOUR UP TO IT :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Feb 15 2008, 08:35 PM~9953714
> *I WILL AND I WILL BREAK YOU OFF 2! WE SHOULD HAVE A LITTLE GRILL OUT THERE LOSER BUYS THE MEAT IF YOUR UP TO IT :biggrin:
> *


sounds cool and i like my filets medium :biggrin: ummmm yummmmy :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 15 2008, 11:00 PM~9954361
> *sounds cool and i like my filets medium :biggrin: ummmm yummmmy :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 15 2008, 05:24 PM~9952231
> *going good homie, gettin ready for the car show next weekend :biggrin:
> *


where at???


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Feb 19 2008, 10:02 PM~9983513
> *where at???
> *




Carl Casper in Louisville


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 15 2008, 05:24 PM~9952231
> *going good homie, gettin ready for the car show next weekend :biggrin:
> *


Oh yeah,u goin ta bust some ass or what??? :0


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by killerbeaver_@Feb 20 2008, 08:50 PM~9991416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

:werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

IN CHICAGO! INVITATIONS TO ALL!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

almost here! picnic in the chi !! invitations to all!! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGULATOR (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: RICHIE


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

what it do midwest yall ready for the summer


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=404898


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Apr 18 2008, 06:59 AM~10444872
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=404898
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## LUNCH MEAT (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Apr 18 2008, 05:52 PM~10448678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: CLEAN SETUP


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

x2


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 16 2008, 12:00 AM~9954361
> *sounds cool and i like my filets medium :biggrin: ummmm yummmmy :biggrin:
> *


vampire,lol


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

so what happen with all this


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 8 2008, 09:12 PM~10826734
> *so what happen with all this
> *


I DON'T KNOW WHAT HAPPENED WITH THIS BUT I'LL HOLD DOWN MY PART FOR THE MID-WEST. I KNOW FOR SHOW THE WEST IS COMIN' OUR LA CHAPTER IS BRINGING 3 CARS TO TULSA THIS WEEK-END AND I HURD TODD AND FEW OF THE "M" MAY MAKE A SPECIAL TRIP DOWN FROM UTAH. ALL THIS TALK THAT WAS GOIN' DOWN EARLIER DISS YEAR. NOW ITS TIME TO STAND UP MID-WEST............ :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Jun 9 2008, 01:12 PM~10828433
> *I DON'T KNOW WHAT HAPPENED WITH THIS BUT I'LL HOLD DOWN MY PART FOR THE MID-WEST.  I KNOW FOR SHOW THE WEST IS COMIN'  OUR LA CHAPTER IS BRINGING 3 CARS TO TULSA THIS WEEK-END AND I HURD TODD AND FEW OF THE "M" MAY MAKE A SPECIAL TRIP DOWN FROM UTAH.  ALL THIS TALK THAT WAS GOIN' DOWN EARLIER DISS YEAR.  NOW ITS TIME TO STAND UP MID-WEST............ :biggrin:
> *


Don't thimk todd is going to make it he had some things going on in az that weekend but we'll be there. :biggrin: are the rides from cali hoppers????
I hope so. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 9 2008, 07:34 AM~10828729
> *Don't thimk todd is going to make it he had some things going on in az that weekend but we'll be there. :biggrin: are the rides from cali hoppers????
> I hope so. :biggrin:
> *


YEZZURR :biggrin: I KNOW YO DRANK,, YOU PROBALY HAVE A CROWN I VEE SET UP ALREADY :rofl:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 8 2008, 10:12 PM~10826734
> *so what happen with all this
> *


hey pinky whats up with this?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMwYgqw1pYE


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 25 2008, 07:15 PM~11436736
> *hey pinky whats up with this?
> *


what's up with what ? i think the midwest has done just fine this year, no real disputes among each other, and if their is it's pretty much kept off of here :biggrin: 
as for us, still building homie, no real motivation right now and gas is a mother :0 economy sucks and either president that gets voted in is gona suck, so its a lose lose  but hopefully 09 will be a better year and cause im bored out of my mind, went from 30+ shows to 3, now thats bullshit


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

*HALLOWEEN IS GOING TO SUCK THIS YEAR*


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 8 2008, 05:57 AM~11809964
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMwYgqw1pYE
> *


NICE!


----------



## Bump (Sep 7, 2008)

what yall need is some Rhymesayers Ent. playin at your shows in the midwest haha.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

What It Do ''PINKY''?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

THIS IS HOW THE MIDWEST ITS DOING IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 21 2008, 03:27 AM~11924823
> *
> 
> THIS IS HOW THE MIDWEST ITS DOING IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yes it is,and in vegas cali dudes was calling me out so they know what we are doing out here.we need to get all the big hoppers out here to make a road trip out west this year.lets do it. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 8 2008, 12:57 PM~11809964
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMwYgqw1pYE
> *


Another bad ass hopp. :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

O K time to start getting ready.The spot the Individuals picnic june 21st in tulsa OK.

THE MIDWEST AGIAST THE WESTCOAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm working with rollin to make this happen so all my midwest homies get on the top secret rides and have them ready for summer.PINKY,PITBULL,DFL,MAJESTICS,SOUTHSIDE CHI_TOWN,and everyone else out here lets make this happen thia year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)

i'm marking it on the calendar


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

damn i guess i better get busy :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bumper


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 24 2009, 03:32 PM~12800703
> *damn i guess i better get busy :biggrin:
> *


Yeah us to but i know for a fact darrell from dena 4 life,switchman and some others want to come out and try to clown us so lets show them what real lowriders look like on the bumper. :biggrin: How you been man?Is the business good?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 24 2009, 02:52 PM~12803245
> *Yeah us to but i know for a fact darrell from dena 4 life,switchman and some others want to come out and try to clown us so lets show them what real lowriders look like on the bumper. :biggrin: How you been man?Is the business good?
> *


*The West Coast WILL BE THERE for sure this year!!!Im working the plans out right now! It will be one to see! So Get Ready!Good Luck!! AND MAY THE BEST SIDE WIN!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 24 2009, 02:52 PM~12803245
> *Yeah us to but i know for a fact darrell from dena 4 life,switchman and some others want to come out and try to clown us so lets show them what real lowriders look like on the bumper. :biggrin: How you been man?Is the business good?
> *


i been good, business slow now,but thats ok,,working on a couple hoppers right now, hope to have them done by this :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 24 2009, 03:08 PM~12803345
> *The West Coast WILL BE THERE for sure this year!!!Im working the plans out right now! It will be one to see!  So Get Ready!Good Luck!! AND MAY THE BEST SIDE WIN!!! :biggrin:
> *


lookin forward to it homie, cant wait to meet everybody and tear some shit up


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches+Jan 25 2009, 03:33 PM~12807993-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to hear this TEAM MIDWEST needs you For Us to kick some ass. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 24 2009, 02:52 PM~12803245
> *Yeah us to but i know for a fact darrell from dena 4 life,switchman and some others want to come out and try to clown us so lets show them what real lowriders look like on the bumper. :biggrin: How you been man?Is the business good?
> *


well we got get shit worked out i dont plan on going to tulsa, but out here we dont do that wheels touching the back bumper thing


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 25 2009, 05:55 PM~12808684
> *well we got get shit worked out i dont plan on going to tulsa, but out here we dont do that wheels touching the back bumper thing
> *


You should it's gonna be one not to miss. :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 25 2009, 09:29 PM~12813651
> *You should it's gonna be one not to miss. :biggrin:
> *


seriously i am not building something that looks like that


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 26 2009, 08:49 AM~12816752
> *seriously i am not building something that looks like that
> *


:thumbsup: :wave: Sup Jimmy!!?!!!!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 26 2009, 02:49 PM~12816752
> *seriously i am not building something that looks like that
> *


I meant you should go to the show. :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Westside Picnic July 25 2009!!!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jan 28 2009, 07:04 AM~12834744
> *Westside Picnic July 25 2009!!!
> *


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 26 2009, 08:26 AM~12816909
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:  Sup Jimmy!!?!!!!
> *


what it do


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jan 28 2009, 07:04 AM~12834744
> *Westside Picnic July 25 2009!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

GOODTIMES MILWAUKEE PICNIC SEPTEMBER 20, 2009 :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 29 2009, 12:32 PM~12848938
> *what it do
> *



Nothing!!! :biggrin: What about yourself?


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

DAM DO I GOT TO PUT MY OLD HOPPER BACK TOGETHER ,AND MOVE BACK TO THE CHI-TOWN TO HELP REP TO MIDWEST,IM GOING TO MISS THIS ATL WEATHER?????????.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 2 2007, 07:20 PM~9357362
> *Let me say one thing I aint really into this hoppin game heavy. I got a street car it does good for a street car but I dont really give a shit what yall doin out west. Im not one of those ride the westcoasters nut sack type of guys.    I lowride for the streets and in the streets I ride in my car is hot   So save all of the gay shit please you dont even know me  :uh:
> *


. I no you. My real 96 town car.will be in t town this year so we will see what's what


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jan 30 2009, 02:36 AM~12853414
> *. I no you. My real 96 town car.will be in t town this year so we will see what's what
> *


You better bring more cars this year because the midwest is gonna be deep. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

Whats up dog you like the new rollin? :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2009, 02:15 PM~12875034
> *You better bring more cars this year because the midwest is gonna be deep. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Whats up dog you like the new rollin? :biggrin:
> *


 yea i saw it now we go see you :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 24 2009, 02:52 PM~12803245
> *Yeah us to but i know for a fact darrell from dena 4 life,switchman and some others want to come out and try to clown us so lets show them what real lowriders look like on the bumper. :biggrin: How you been man?Is the business good?
> *


 real lowriders..yea show me.i see a real lowrider win i go in the back yard. i stay on the back bumper :biggrin: single pump...you no what im talking bout??????


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2009, 03:15 PM~12875034
> *You better bring more cars this year because the midwest is gonna be deep. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Whats up dog you like the new rollin? :biggrin:
> *


I need to get one of those bro holler at me


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 1 2009, 08:35 PM~12876880
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up homeboy you workin that ace over???


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 1 2009, 08:40 PM~12876913
> *Whats up homeboy you workin that ace over???
> *


im finishing the 63 first,single pump 10 batt.on 13's


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 2 2009, 02:10 AM~12876737
> *yea i saw it now we go see you :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Thats what i'm hoping for. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 2 2009, 02:19 AM~12876781
> *real lowriders..yea show me.i see a real lowrider win i go in the back yard. i stay on the back bumper :biggrin: single pump...you no what im talking bout??????
> *


That was for darrell homie.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 2 2009, 02:00 PM~12880311
> *:biggrin:
> *


Joe they don't want none of us do they. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

real lowriders that hop i say not radical transformer shit i say they got it


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 2 2009, 10:56 AM~12881190
> *Joe they don't want none of us do they. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 2 2009, 11:20 AM~12881348
> *real lowriders that hop i say not radical transformer shit i say they got it
> *


   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 2 2009, 05:20 PM~12881348
> *real lowriders that hop i say not radical transformer shit i say they got it
> *


For sure.Midwest built. :biggrin: hows shit going jimmy,everything good out there?


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2009, 07:47 PM~12877473
> *That was for darrell homie.
> *



WHAT WAS 4 ME THAT OLD ASS TOWN CAR DOING 70" MAN YOU DOING BAD AND JUST 2 LET YOU NO IM GOING 2 BRAKE OFF THE HOLE MIDWEST SO BE READY FIRST YOU THE BLUE MONTE THE RED LS THAT DONT DO SHIT AND I DONT WANT 2 HERE YOU GUYS CRYING BECAUSE I DONT GIVE A FUCK SO BE READY AND IT WILL BE CLEAN 2 :0 JUST 2 LET YOU NO AND ITS A 2002 NOT A 1941 TOWN CAR THAT I THINK IS THE SHIT :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 2 2009, 11:52 AM~12882518
> *For sure.Midwest built. :biggrin: hows shit going jimmy,everything good out there?
> *



BLAH BLAH BLAH LA BUILT 2 LAST NOT LIKE YOUR TOWN JUNK BUILT 2 TRASH LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 2 2009, 09:51 AM~12881559
> *    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



IM GOING 2 GET YOU 2 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 2 2009, 09:20 AM~12881348
> *real lowriders that hop i say not radical transformer shit i say they got it
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2009, 01:15 PM~12875034
> *You better bring more cars this year because the midwest is gonna be deep. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Whats up dog you like the new rollin? :biggrin:
> *



THE MIDWEST IS GOING 2 BE DEEP WITH CHIPPERS I NO THAT BUY LOOKING AT ROLLIN :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 26 2009, 07:26 AM~12816909
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:  Sup Jimmy!!?!!!!
> *



WE GOING 2 GET YOU 2 DONT THINK YOU NOT GOING 2 GET IT :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 2 2009, 01:12 PM~12882668
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


lololol what up d


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 2 2009, 02:18 PM~12882715
> *WE GOING 2 GET YOU 2 DONT THINK YOU NOT GOING 2 GET IT  :biggrin: [/size][/color]
> *



hno: hno: 









Bring shit on 13s (with small tires) that can sit low in the back and doesn't have weight added. Otherwise who cares. :dunno: I know I don't. :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 2 2009, 02:44 PM~12882979
> *hno:  hno:
> Bring shit on 13s (with small tires) that can sit low in the back and doesn't have weight added.  Otherwise who cares.  :dunno:  I know I don't.    :biggrin:
> *


thats right


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 2 2009, 02:11 PM~12882659
> *IM GOING 2 GET YOU 2  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


i will be waiting,will have all the kids from the hood ready so they can see the circus coming :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 2 2009, 04:26 PM~12884712
> *i will be waiting,will have all the kids from the hood ready so they can see the circus coming :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


weres da circus at i wont to come :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 2 2009, 08:14 PM~12882683
> *THE MIDWEST IS GOING 2 BE DEEP WITH CHIPPERS I NO THAT BUY LOOKING AT ROLLIN  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


chippers with bumpers. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 2 2009, 08:08 PM~12882631
> *WHAT WAS 4 ME THAT OLD ASS TOWN CAR DOING 70" MAN YOU DOING BAD AND JUST 2 LET YOU NO IM GOING 2 BRAKE OFF THE HOLE MIDWEST SO BE READY FIRST YOU THE BLUE MONTE THE RED LS THAT DONT DO SHIT AND I DONT WANT 2 HERE YOU GUYS CRYING BECAUSE I DONT GIVE A FUCK SO BE READY  AND IT WILL BE CLEAN 2 :0 JUST 2 LET YOU NO AND ITS A 2002 NOT A 1941 TOWN CAR THAT I THINK IS THE SHIT  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Damn dogg you've been melting to much lead i think it's affecting your brain. :biggrin: Bring it and bring friends we ready to do this. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 3 2009, 12:01 AM~12885035
> *weres da circus at i wont to come :biggrin:
> *


It's coming to tulsa june 21st. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 2 2009, 08:44 PM~12882979
> *hno:  hno:
> Bring shit on 13s (with small tires) that can sit low in the back and doesn't have weight added.  Otherwise who cares.  :dunno:  I know I don't.    :biggrin:
> *


We don't need excuses dan we(midwest) can beat them anyway>all the lead no bumpers,and big tires just makes it that much more of a win.  

Like i said darrell bring it. :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 2 2009, 06:17 PM~12885147
> *We don't need excuses dan we(midwest) can beat them anyway>all the lead no bumpers,and big tires just makes it that much more of a win.
> 
> Like i said darrell bring it. :biggrin:
> *



We don't have excuses....we just hop lowriders! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2009, 08:47 PM~12877473
> *That was for darrell homie.
> *


o ok be cuzz I was on 13 in Z and on the back bumper. O the front bumper is on it know. and I can roll to your town you no what's up


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 2 2009, 05:16 PM~12885140
> *It's coming to tulsa june 21st. :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

fuck lolololol seen that fuckin garbage wtf? clean? please


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 2 2009, 12:24 PM~12882781
> *lololol what up d
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 2 2009, 12:44 PM~12882979
> *hno:  hno:
> Bring shit on 13s (with small tires) that can sit low in the back and doesn't have weight added.  Otherwise who cares.  :dunno:  I know I don't.    :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :buttkick:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 2 2009, 04:17 PM~12885147
> *We don't need excuses dan we(midwest) can beat them anyway>all the lead no bumpers,and big tires just makes it that much more of a win.
> 
> Like i said darrell bring it. :biggrin:
> *


yes you guys do need excuses you see your boy crying and we not their yet so i no you midwest guys will be doing the same on the day of the hop :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 2 2009, 03:23 PM~12884688
> *thats right
> *


1 more :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 2 2009, 03:26 PM~12884712
> *i will be waiting,will have all the kids from the hood ready so they can see the circus coming :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 3 2009, 04:57 PM~12892519
> *yes you guys do need excuses you see your boy crying and we not their yet so i no you midwest guys will be doing the same on the day of the hop :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


nah homie he ain't my boy at all,and some out here will cry about where the wheels are and all that,but not us i just want a hopp with the big doggs.  So don't worry about anything just bring the cars and we can have some fun. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 3 2009, 07:06 AM~12890347
> *We don't have excuses....we just hop lowriders!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


Thats cool and some of them don't but who cares lets just make this happen.year after year folks out here talk about the westcoast hoppers not being like ours.Well lets show them how we do it.I'm calling out all the bigname hoppers from the midwest,dfl,pitbull,southside chi,Majestics,coldblooded,individuals,westside,playtime and any other hoppers out here in the midwest. .if they come out here and all you guys don't show up then you ain't no real hoppers in my book.Everyone has plenty of time to get there shit right.So lets finally make this westcoast agianst the midwest happen in 09. :biggrin: And it will be on tape for al;l to see. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I might not show up. :dunno: :biggrin: lol


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 3 2009, 01:48 PM~12894437
> *Thats cool and some of them don't but who cares lets just make this happen.year after year folks out here talk about the westcoast hoppers not being like ours.Well lets show them how we do it.I'm calling out all the bigname hoppers from the midwest,dfl,pitbull,southside chi,Majestics,coldblooded,individuals,westside,playtime and any other hoppers out here in the midwest. .if they come out here and all you guys don't show up then you ain't no real hoppers in my book.Everyone has plenty of time to get there shit right.So lets finally make this westcoast agianst the midwest happen in 09. :biggrin: And it will be on tape for al;l to see. :biggrin:
> *


what time is it........."OH SNAP" let me hurry up and get to pick & pull so i can get somthin' crackin...... anybody got an x-tra square. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Feb 3 2009, 05:05 PM~12895616
> *what time is it........."OH SNAP" let me hurry up and get to pick & pull so i can get somthin' crackin...... anybody got an x-tra square. :biggrin:
> *


You said PICK-N-PULL. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 3 2009, 10:57 PM~12895532
> *I might not show up.    :dunno: :biggrin:  lol
> *


Tulsa's the one show you guys do everyyear so you'll be there.You can get revenge on switchman for last year. :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by yetti+Feb 3 2009, 05:06 PM~12895625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Junkyard hopper??!?!? hno: Just playin' :biggrin: I love me some pick-n-pull!




> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 3 2009, 07:01 PM~12896678
> *Tulsa's the one show you guys do everyyear so you'll be there.You can get revenge on switchman for last year. :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin: Switchman said he is supposed to have a Cadillac coupe out this year. hno: I wish I had time to build something new for that picnic.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> You said PICK-N-PULL. :0 :biggrin:


LOL Junkyard hopper??!?!? hno: Just playin' :biggrin: I love me some pick-n-pull!
:biggrin: Switchman said he is supposed to have a Cadillac coupe out this year. hno: I wish I had time to build something new for that picnic. 
[/quote]You can do it.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

its real easy go to the junk yard, get a piece of shit, extend the rear arms til they reach the back bumper and put 10,000 pounds of weight and you to can have a killer single pump with 3 batteries


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> You said PICK-N-PULL. :0 :biggrin:


LOL Junkyard hopper??!?!? hno: Just playin' :biggrin: I love me some pick-n-pull!
:biggrin: Switchman said he is supposed to have a Cadillac coupe out this year. hno: I wish I had time to build something new for that picnic. 
[/quote]
Get it right I got a 2 door feetwood. Not a coupe! It is not the same.....


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 5 2009, 04:02 AM~12912526
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOL....I understand.....I have one of the same. :0  I always said if its not a fleetwood you need to cut the top off and make it a working vert....if its a fleetwood 44" moonroof is a must. :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 3 2009, 12:42 PM~12894391
> *nah homie he ain't my boy at all,and some out here will cry about where the wheels are and all that,but not us i just want a hopp with the big doggs.  So don't worry about anything just bring the cars and we can have some fun. :biggrin:
> *


thats whats up :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 4 2009, 06:11 PM~12908428
> *its real easy go to the junk yard, get a piece of shit, extend the rear arms til they reach the back bumper and put 10,000 pounds of weight and you to can have a killer single pump with 3 batteries
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :loco: :loco: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

oh im sorry i didnt want to tell all your secrets but oh well 15,000 pounds


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 5 2009, 05:03 PM~12914023
> *thats whats up  :thumbsup:
> *


You know the deal homie lets do this.


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 5 2009, 02:21 PM~12916302
> *You know the deal homie lets do this.
> *


it will be good if we stick together (midwest) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 5 2009, 10:29 AM~12914272
> *oh im sorry i didnt want to tell all your secrets but oh well 15,000 pounds
> *


so thats how they do it?


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> Get it right I got a 2 door feetwood. Not a coupe! It is not the same.....


LOL....I understand.....I have one of the same. :0  I always said if its not a fleetwood you need to cut the top off and make it a working vert....if its a fleetwood 44" moonroof is a must. :biggrin:
[/quote]
:yes: :yes: :yes: yes sir that is the way to go.fuck a coupe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> LOL....I understand.....I have one of the same. :0  I always said if its not a fleetwood you need to cut the top off and make it a working vert....if its a fleetwood 44" moonroof is a must. :biggrin:


:yes: :yes: :yes: yes sir that is the way to go.fuck a coupe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
[/quote]
MR lincoln has a caddy????????????????????SELLout. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 26 2009, 01:49 PM~12816752
> *seriously i am not building something that looks like that
> *



what ? didn't you do the 2 nosed astro and a spinning nova?

if you did build something like that at least move the fenders back with the wheels so they can at least lay out :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lol no doubt but i never claimed those to be lowriders, just dancers.


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> :yes: :yes: :yes: yes sir that is the way to go.fuck a coupe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


MR lincoln has a caddy????????????????????SELLout. :0 :0 :biggrin:
[/quote]
Sell out? Fuck a ford!!!!!! That sumting I just did.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> MR lincoln has a caddy????????????????????SELLout. :0 :0 :biggrin:


Sell out? Fuck a ford!!!!!! That sumting I just did.
[/quote] :0 :0 :0 Those are hoppin words right there. :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> Sell out? Fuck a ford!!!!!! That sumting I just did.


 :0 :0 :0 Those are hoppin words right there. :biggrin:
[/quote]
well lets hop!! :0 yo lincon and my cuttles :0 that will be a good one. not dont think so. :nono: :nono: l o l......


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> :0 :0 :0 Those are hoppin words right there. :biggrin:


well lets hop!! :0 yo lincon and my cuttles :0 that will be a good one. not dont think so. :nono: :nono: l o l......
[/quote]Ok how about my lincoln agiast your cutty - the lead. :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> well lets hop!! :0 yo lincon and my cuttles :0 that will be a good one. not dont think so. :nono: :nono: l o l......


Ok how about my lincoln agiast your cutty - the lead. :biggrin:
[/quote]
dont fuck wit lead.it is calld power that is sumting you dont no about. :nono: :nono:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> :yes: :yes: :yes: yes sir that is the way to go.fuck a coupe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


MR lincoln has a caddy????????????????????SELLout. :0 :0 :biggrin:
[/quote]

Tell me more about this caddy :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> MR lincoln has a caddy????????????????????SELLout. :0 :0 :biggrin:


Tell me more about this caddy :cheesy:
[/quote]
O I WILL. YOU WILL SEE IT. IN FRONT OR ON THE SIDE. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> Tell me more about this caddy :cheesy:


O I WILL. YOU WILL SEE IT. IN FRONT OR ON THE SIDE. :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]


Or in the back on the side if were swervin on the freeway :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> O I WILL. YOU WILL SEE IT. IN FRONT OR ON THE SIDE. :biggrin: :biggrin:


Or in the back on the side if were swervin on the freeway :cheesy:
[/quote]
I CAN DRIVE MINE ON THE FREEWAY......DONT NO ABOUT YOU.....JUST BRING IT TO TULSA.AND I WILL SHOW YOU.... :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

> Or in the back on the side if were swervin on the freeway :cheesy:


I CAN DRIVE MINE ON THE FREEWAY......DONT NO ABOUT YOU.....JUST BRING IT TO TUASA.AND I WILL SHOW YOU.... :yes: :yes: :yes:
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

:biggrin: 
:biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

DAMN IM GOIN 2 THIS SHOW FORSURE :biggrin: NEED 2 VISIT OUT OF CHICAGO


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Feb 15 2009, 08:08 PM~13011950
> *DAMN IM GOIN 2 THIS SHOW FORSURE :biggrin: NEED 2 VISIT OUT OF CHICAGO
> *


are you driving a semitrailer? then we all can go :biggrin: :biggrin: 

what that take like 10 cars :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> :biggrin:
> :biggrin:


[/quote]Jun 21st the day i take down alot of folks hero. :0 :biggrin:


TEAM MIDWEST :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 15 2009, 08:26 PM~13012701
> *are you driving a semitrailer? then we all can go :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> what that take like 10 cars :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


RITE IMA C HOW HOW MUCH IT IS 2 RENT A CARHAULER IM DOWN!!!! :biggrin: 
CALI NY FLA AZ DETROIT :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

look at the disrespect we keep getting out here in the midwest,by the westcoast.


QUOTE(SWITCHMANLA @ Feb 16 2009, 01:32 AM) 
homie you no you cant fuck wit me you or nobody out mid west. 


So jun 21st in tulsa OK at the big I picnic lets take our respect.Hope any hoppers out the MIDWEST will plan on being there.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

wish I still had my caddy. oh well good luck out there. we have some heavy hitters in chicago. hopefully they take you up on the offer.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 16 2009, 08:38 AM~13015945
> *look at the disrespect we keep getting out here in the midwest,by the westcoast.
> QUOTE(SWITCHMANLA @ Feb 16 2009, 01:32 AM)
> homie you no you cant fuck wit me you or nobody out mid west.
> ...


Yea I said it!!! Nobody wit a( single pump) in the mid west can fuck wit me or la!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nono:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

you building real shit or circus shit because i got a real traditional impala single gate, 8 batteries no lead that i hop all the damn time


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 16 2009, 07:12 PM~13021552
> *you building real shit or circus shit because i got a real traditional impala single gate, 8 batteries no lead that i hop all the damn time
> *


 i stay wit real shit homie it is calld show and tell..


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lol homie i am SHOW AND GO what more u need :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 16 2009, 08:12 PM~13021552
> *you building real shit or circus shit because i got a real traditional impala single gate, 8 batteries no lead that i hop all the damn time
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 16 2009, 05:58 PM~13016824
> *Yea I sead!!! Nobody wit a( single pump) in the mid west can fuck wit me or la!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


We shall see. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

Yeah i hope the mid west can come together but we need sum of the high hitter to show of the little hitter to hit so we be ready for the westcoast,,,so let go fellas


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

ahhahahaaaaa,,,, you guys are killin me on here .... one love fellas


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 16 2009, 04:15 PM~13016142
> *wish I still had my caddy. oh well good luck out there. we have some heavy hitters in chicago. hopefully they take you up on the offer.
> *


Not hopfully they need to rep there city and the midwest or they ain't no real hoppers. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 17 2009, 02:12 AM~13021552
> *you building real shit or circus shit because i got a real traditional impala single gate, 8 batteries no lead that i hop all the damn time
> *


Here you go switchman we got a single for ya. :biggrin: :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 17 2009, 12:10 PM~13026437
> *ahhahahaaaaa,,,, you guys are killin me on here .... one love fellas
> *


Why ?everyone has been talking trash on the westcoast hoppers for the past 5 years well now it's time to put up or shut up?They are coming so what you gonna do? :biggrin:


PITBULL HYDRAULICS , LOUISVILLE, KY (502) 367-1956 . WHEN YOU ABSOLUTELY got to SERVE , EVERYONE on the street , ACCEPT NO SUBSTITUTE 

you are one of the big names out here the midwest needs ya.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 17 2009, 06:06 PM~13027326
> *Why ?everyone has been talking trash on the westcoast hoppers for the past 5 years well now it's time to put up or shut up?They are coming so what you gonna do? :biggrin:
> PITBULL HYDRAULICS , LOUISVILLE, KY (502) 367-1956 . WHEN YOU ABSOLUTELY got to SERVE , EVERYONE on the street , ACCEPT NO SUBSTITUTE
> 
> ...


they can come to this and we will see ,, i have nothing to prove , my car will say it all for me, when its ready ... i do things on my own terms bro


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 19 2009, 03:55 AM~13044755
> *come to this and we will see
> 
> 
> ...


I will for sure try and make it,but thats not where the cali agianst us is going down.


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## SOUTH SIDE (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

LETS START ON THIS ONE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

CHICAGO


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Feb 21 2009, 04:27 AM~13067087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


finally a show on the south side


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 20 2009, 08:47 PM~13064570
> *LETS START ON THIS ONE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> CHICAGO
> ...


Hey joe is there going to cash prize for hopping or is this show more of a get together style picnic? I missed it last year but I would like to attend and show support this year.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Feb 24 2009, 06:39 PM~13100799
> *Hey joe is there going to cash prize for hopping or is this show more of a get together style picnic? I missed it last year but I would like to attend and show support this year.
> *


we working on that :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 24 2009, 05:44 PM~13100847
> *we working on that :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


cool!! keep us posted! inquring minds want to know!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2007, 05:23 PM~9355744
> *iv been thinking lately, about a hop off between the westcoast and the midwest :0 meeting somewhere in the middle and lets get it on, but then i thought half of us dont even like each other, or same club conflicts, so i put this out to the midwest, can we, could we put some of our differences aside and be able to count on each other when and if that time came  :0
> so i would like all input, north south east and west,  I understand we will have our local battles, of course but my question is can we come together when it counts :dunno:
> *


Well Pank, I doubt it.. I'm only giving my opinion from what I see here in the Detroit area.

I'm a relative noob in the game, but in the 4 years i've been ridin, I've just gotten more and more turned off to the culture.

There's way too much hatin, backstabbin and people fuckin each other.

I've reached out to certain people and don't get shit in return. I'm willing to do MY part, but other people have to step up to the plate.

The Westcoast don't give a SHIT about the midwest and thats fine by me. I don't need the WC's approval to know my car is a worthy lowrider.

IF the Midwest could get together with some unity, it WOULD be a good thing, and like I said, I'll do anything I can to make it happen...


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 5 2010, 11:13 AM~17399377
> *Well Pank, I doubt it.. I'm only giving my opinion from what I see here in the Detroit area.
> 
> I'm a relative noob in the game, but in the 4 years i've been ridin, I've just gotten more and more turned off to the culture.
> ...


damn marc you are going back a couple years on this one, and unfortunately u are obsolutely right. even though you are alittle newer to the game, u as a person and your car is better then the so called people who are suppose to be leading us. its funny to me 90% of lowriders are backstabbin, smile in your face, hatin m.f 's and wanna be like we run this and that with pieces of shit cars. fuck the fake m.f's and ride with your true homies and fuck everyone else


----------



## emartinde (Jul 7, 2008)

ITS OFFICIAL JUNE 6th SELECTIVE STYLES AND SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS DOIN IT AGAIN!!! THIS PICNIC IS INS. AND BONDED!! THERE WILL NOT BE ANY INTERUPTIONS FROM FOREST PRESERVE POLICE AT THIS EVENT.. WE TOOK THE EXTRA EFFORT AND PULLED THE CORRECT SHOW PERMIT FOR THIS EVENT... WE ASK THAT ALL CLUBS COME OUT AND ENJOY THE DAY WITH US BUT PLS ABSOLUTLY NO BOTTLES!!!! WE INVESTED A FEW GRAND TO GET THIS EVENT GOING AND THOSE IN CHICAGO KNOW ABOUT THE PROBLEMS WE'VE HAD WITH FOREST PRESERVE'S...SO PLEASE LET ALL UR MEMBERS KNOW ABOUT THE BOTTLES AND IF THEY ARE SEEN THEY WILL BE ESCORTED OUT.....SMALL PRICE TO PAY TO HAVE OUR PICNICS BACK I THINK....SO IF U HAVE ANY ???'S PLEASE CALL US.....THIS EVENT WILL NOT BE SHUT DOWN FOR ANY REASON!!!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

i remember this topic


----------

